# São Paulo - Brazil....The MEGALOPOLIS



## gutooo

:colgate:*WELCOME TO THE SÃO PAULO - THE MEGALOPOLIS THREAD!!!!!*

*Here you will find lots of pictures and information about one of the biggest cities in the world!
More than 600 pictures updated!!*
















_(City's Flag and Cote of Arms) Motto: "Non ducor, duco (Latin: I am not led, I lead)"_

*
São Paulo (Portuguese for Saint Paul) is the capital of the state of São Paulo in southeastern Brazil. It is located at 23°32′36″S, 46°37′59″W, 400 km (250 miles) from Rio de Janeiro, and 1,030 km (640 miles) from federal capital Brasília.

The city has an area of 1,523.0 square kilometres (588.0 sq. miles) [1] and a population of just over 11 million [2] (2006 IBGE estimate), which makes it the largest and most populous city in the Southern Hemisphere [2] and a global city.

Nineteen million people live in the greater São Paulo metropolitan area as defined by the government (Região Metropolitana) — making it one of the five most populous in the world. However, when the many adjacent metropolitan areas, such as Baixada Santista, São José dos Campos, Campinas, Sorocaba, etc. are included, such as in the Extended Metropolitan Area (Complexo Metropolitano Estendido) São Paulo, there are nearly 29 million inhabitants, more than any other city in the world except Tokyo with 35 million. (source: IBGE). The region forms an even larger urban corridor or megalopolis with Rio de Janeiro and Volta Redonda.

The state of São Paulo is also highly populated, however most metropolitan areas hug São Paulo with the exception of Ribeirão Preto. The entire state has a population of over 40 million.

People from the city of São Paulo are called paulistanos, while paulista designates anyone from the whole of São Paulo state, including the paulistanos.*









_Skyline of São Paulo_

*History*

*The city was founded on January 25, 1554, by Portuguese Jesuit missionaries José de Anchieta and Manoel da Nóbrega, who established a mission — the Colégio de São Paulo de Piratininga — to convert the Tupi-Guarani Native Brazilians to the Catholic religion. Located just beyond the Serra do Mar cliffs overlooking the port city of Santos, and close to the River Tietê, the new settlement became the natural entrance to the vast and fertile plateau that would eventually become the State of São Paulo.*









_
Modern reconstruction, in Pátio do Colégio, downtown, of the Jesuit school (now a museum) and church which marked the foundation of the city in the 16th century
_

*First named São Paulo de Piratininga, São Paulo officially became a city in 1711. It experienced a boom during the coffee cycle, starting in the late 19th century — chiefly because of its privileged position next to the port of Santos, through which most of the country's exports were shipped.

After 1881, waves of immigrants from Italy, Japan and many other countries arrived in São Paulo, at first to work at the enormous coffee plantations established in the State. In the 20th century, with the increasing industrial development of the country, many of them moved to São Paulo, which also attracted new contingents of immigrants.

São Paulo was home to the Bandeirantes, who were responsible for a great deal of territorial expansion of Brazil and the discovery of great wealth. There are several monuments honoring their history in the city, including the famous Monumento às Bandeiras, one of the symbols of São Paulo.

Another important historical landmark is the Universidade de São Paulo's Law School, also known as Largo São Francisco, claimed to be the first academic institution in Brazil. First installed into a monastery, it was founded on 1 March 1828, right after the beginning of the Brazilian Empire, following the increasing need for lawyers and politicians. As rich Brazilians used to go to Portugal to take undergraduate law courses, the Brazilian Emperor, Dom Pedro I, decided that it was time to create a national law school. It attracted students from all over the country, who gave São Paulo a bohemian lifestyle.

In 1972 a fire disaster occurred in Andraus Building and in 1974 in Joelma Building.*

*
Geography*

*São Paulo is located on a plateau that is part of the Serra do Mar (Portuguese for "Maritime Range"), itself part of the vast region known as the Brazilian Highlands, with an average elevation around 800m (2,625 ft) - though at a distance of only about 70 km (40mi) from the Atlantic Ocean. This distance is covered by two highways (Anchieta and Imigrantes, see "Transportation" section below) that roll down the range, leading to the port city of Santos and the beach resort of Guarujá. Because of such setting, rolling terrain prevails within the urbanized areas of São Paulo. To the north, the Serra da Cantareira (Cantareira Range) offers higher elevations and a sizable remnant of the Atlantic Rain Forest. The whole region is very tectonically stable, and no significant seismic activity has ever been recorded.*









_The building-dense Avenida Paulista surroundings as seen from the mostly low-rise neighborhood of Jardins_

*The Tietê River was once a source of freshwater and recreation for São Paulo. However, in the latter half of the 20th century, like its tributary, the Pinheiros, it became grossly polluted by raw sewage and industrial effluents. A substantial clean-up program for both rivers has met with some success. Neither is navigable in the stretch that flows through the city, but transportation is important on the Tietê further downstream, as the river is part of the River Plate basin.

There are no large natural lakes in the region, but the Guarapiranga and Billings reservoirs are used for power generation, water storage, and recreation.

The original flora consisted mainly of a great variety of broadleaf evergreens. Today, non-native species are common, as the mild climate and abundant rainfall permit a multitude of tropical, subtropical and temperate plants to be cultivated, with eucalyptus being especially ubiquitous.*

*Climate

Though thought of as drizzly and rather cool by some Brazilians, São Paulo's climate is by world standards actually warm and mild. The temperature ranges are comparable to such cities as Los Angeles and Mexico City, which are renowned for their pleasant climate. Summer temperatures seldom reach 30°C (86°F), and frost is extremely rare. All-time record temperatures are 38°C (100°F) and -2°C (28°F),. Rainfall is abundant, especially in the warmer months. Snow was register one time in 1918, tropical cyclones, while tornadic activity is uncommon*
*
Metropolitan region

São Paulo is officially inserted in a larger metropolitan region named "Grande São Paulo" ("Greater São Paulo"). The region holds, in total, 39 municipalities and a population of more than 19 million (as of 2005 according to IBGE).*









_A simulated-colour satellite image of the Greater São Paulo metropolitan area (centre), and the coastal towns of Santos and São Vicente (below)._

*Economy

São Paulo is the financial and industrial centre of Brazil. The city is considered to headquarter more German companies than any other single city outside Germany. Likewise, it is also considered to headquarter more American companies among any other city outside the United States. São Paulo's GDP is around $500,000 million, which makes it one of the richest cities in the world.*









_
Berrini avenue: the brand new financial center of São Paulo
_

*São Paulo's stock exchange is the Bovespa, while its futures exchange is BM&F. Its financial districts are located on the surroundings of Avenida Paulista and in the Centro Velho (Old Centre). Other important business districts are located in the boroughs of Pinheiros and Santo Amaro.*









_Trading floor of the Brazilian Mercantile and Futures Exchange, located in downtown São Paulo_

*There are a number of highly specialised regions, like Bom Retiro and Brás (wholesale garment districts), Consolação (lighting equipment), Rua Santa Ifigênia (electrical and electronic parts), Rua Teodoro Sampaio (furniture and musical equipment), the posh Rua Oscar Freire (designer and label stores), Avenida Europa (automobiles) and the crowded Rua Vinte e Cinco de Março. São Paulo is also home to a large number of advertising and broadcasting companies.

In the last few years, São Paulo has become a major home to many international events and fairs, visited by the most varied audiences, ranging from scientists and artists to merchants and entrepreneurs, coming from Brazil and also abroad.*









_Commercial complex in Itaim Bibi, one of the main business districts in the city_

*Demographics

São Paulo has significant ethnic diversity in comparison to other major cities:


3,000,000 people are direct or indirect descendants of Portuguese. 
3,000,000 are direct or indirect descendants of Italians. There is a building named Edifício Itália (Italy Building), in honor of the Italians. It was once the tallest building of the city (165m).
1,500,000 people have direct or indirect African ancestry.
1,000,000 people are direct or indirect descendants of Germans. 
850,000 people are direct or indirect descendants of Lebanese immigrants— by far the largest number of Lebanese outside Lebanon.
More than 1 million people are direct or indirect descendants of Japanese. São Paulo has the largest number of Japanese outside Japan. The Japanese community's historical centre is the Liberdade neighborhood. 
There is a considerable number of people from the various Spanish-speaking countries of Latin America, especially Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay, Bolivia, and Chile. 
Note that many paulistanos have mixed ethnic origins; the numbers above may count individual people in multiple groups. 
Chinese 
Jews 
Koreans 
Armenians 
Lithuanian 
Romanian 
Spaniards 
Greeks 
Syrians 
Iraqis 
Poles 
*








_Liberdade, São Paulo_

*Sights of Interest

São Paulo is a major cultural centre. The city has an ethnically deiverse metropolitan area, with heavy Italian, Spaniard, Portuguese, German, Arab and Japanese influences.

The city is known for its varied and sophisticated cuisine, ranging from Chinese to French, from fast food chains to five star restaurants. Other venues such as thousands of bars, pubs, lounges and discos cater to a variety of music tastes.

São Paulo is home to the University of São Paulo and the Federal University of São Paulo, as well as many other private colleges such as the Pontifical Catholic University of São Paulo and Mackenzie Presbyterian University, the latter founded by North American missionaries; two major art museums (MASP and Pinacoteca do Estado), a major symphonic orchestra (OSESP), and a Formula One Grand Prix racing circuit (Interlagos).

There are two major airports in the São Paulo metropolitan area: Guarulhos (also known as Cumbica) (GRU, for domestic and international flights) and Congonhas (CGH, for domestic flights).*









_Avenida Paulista at night_

*Transportation

The city is crossed by many of the most important roads of the country, such as the BR-116, SP-270, SP-280, Rodovia Anhangüera, Rodovia dos Bandeirantes, Rodovia Anchieta, Rodovia Castelo Branco and Rodovia dos Imigrantes. Some railways also cross the city. They are, however, very old and were constructed intending not to transport people, but to transport coffee to the Santos seaport. However, there are new projects to build new medium-high speed railway tracks from São Paulo to Rio de Janeiro (a project has been announced by the Brazilian government to build a high speed railway service in order to link the country's biggest cities, the trains would go as fast as 280 km/h, and would link São Paulo and Rio in about 1 hour and 30 minutes. These works are still waiting to be officially announced by the government, however some news has been heard on this matter), Campinas and to São Paulo-Guarulhos Airport. The other important project is the "Expresso Bandeirantes", that is a medium speed rail service (about 160 km/h) from São Paulo to Campinas, which would make the journey go from the hour and a half nowadays to about 50 minutes, linking São Paulo, Jundiaí, Campinas Airport, and Campinas city centre. This service is also going to be connected to the railway service that is going to link São Paulo city centre and Guarulhos Airport. Works on this last railway service between São Paulo city centre and Guarulhos Airport were announced to begin in 2007, which is going to be the beginning of the renewal of Brazilian passenger railway service.*









_Consolação subway station in Paulista is on the Green Line_

*São Paulo has three airports. In 2005, about 33 million people passed threw the city's airports (mainly from Congonhas and Guarulhos International, the only two operating commercial flights) São Paulo thus contains the most crowded air space both in Latin America and the Southern Hemisphere. Infraero, Brazil's main airport authority, predicts that with the new remodelling of Guarulhos Airport, within five years São Paulo's airports will handle about 45 million. There are also plans to expand the Campinas Viracopos Airport. Campinas is located about 90 km from São Paulo. In about 15 years, São Paulo-Campinas airspace will expand from the 34 million figure nowadays to 100 million. Congonhas Domestic Airport operates domestic and regional flights, mainly to Rio de Janeiro, Belo Horizonte and Brasília. Campo de Marte Airport handles some private and small airplanes. Guarulhos International Airport, known to paulistanos as "Cumbica", located 25 km north east from the city centre in the neighbouring city of Guarulhos, operates domestic and international flights.*









_Imigrantes highway_

*São Paulo has the highest per capita helicopter ownership in the developing world and now rivals Tokyo and New York as the world's leading helicopter user. The owners are an elite wealthy class who take advantage of around one hundred helipads and heliports to conveniently avoid heavy traffic and to rise above contact with the more dangerous aspects of urban life.

The city has 60.5 km of underground railway systems (34.6 km fully underground) (the São Paulo Metro, locally known as the Metrô), with 4 lines in operation and 57 stations (33 underground), complemented by another 270 km of CPTM (Companhia de Trens Metropolitanos, or "Company of Metropolitan Trains") railways. Both CPTM and the underground railway lines carry some 3.5 million people on an average weekday, and a few new underground lines to be constructed are expected to add another million people to the system within the next five years. All the main projects from the São Paulo railway and underground system for the next 10 years can be found on the Portuguese pages of the Metrô and CPTM. The projects are said to expand the system from the current 330 km to more than 500 km on the next 10 years.*









_The Luz Railway Station, in the downtown, built by English engineers_

*The bulk of the public transportation (public and private companies) is composed of approximately 17,000 buses, colored uniformily according to the non-central region served (ex.: light green for the buses that go center-southwest, dark blue for northern area). Until recently, there was a strong presence of informal transportation (dab vans), now fully legalized and operating under the same color scheme of the main system.

São Paulo grew quickly from the 1940s to the 1980s and many roads and buildings were constructed without major planning. As a result, heavy traffic is common in the main avenues of the city, and traffic jams are relatively common in its larger highways. The main means of commuting into the city is by car and by bus. An effective way of avoiding heavy vehicles traffic in the city, such as buses and trucks that crossed the city for other destinations, was planned by Mário Covas as a ring of road that circles the city, called Rodoanel Mario Covas, and is currently beeing built by DERSA.*









_23 de Maio one of the most important highways of Sao Paulo_

*Current critical problems

Since the beginning of the 20th century, São Paulo has been the major economic city of Brazil. With the arrival of the two World Wars and the Great Depression, exports of coffee to the United States and Europe were critically affected, which led the rich coffee farmers to invest in industrialisation in the city. This fact attracted many people from other regions of the country, especially from the north east. From a population of merely 32,000 inhabitants in 1880 São Paulo increased its population to approximately 250,000 in 1900, 1,800,000 in 1940, 4,750,000 in 1960 and 8,500,000 in 1980. The effects of this population boom in the city are:

São Paulo grew quickly and in a very disorganised manner. With no proper organisation the city grew without leaving much space for main roads and parks. Major traffic jams are relatively common on many roads of the city. 
Due to heavy usage and poor engineering, the pavement quality on certain roads (especially in the outskirts of the city) is problematic, and potholes and other asphalt defects are common. 
Approximately 830,000 people - about 5% of the population - live in shantytowns (favelas) in São Paulo and surrounding areas. 
The crime rate is high, as is the rate of police brutality. The so-called PCC (Primeiro Comando da Capital or First Command of the Capital, in English) is a criminal faction whose terrorist attacks in May and in July 2006 shocked its citizens who were are already accustomed to high crime rates. However, the main target of these attacks are not citizens but police and government officials. 
As a consequence of the lack of developed green spaces and the relative impermeability of the paved ground, floods are common in particular areas of São Paulo. Rain water cannot be properly drained and water accumulates quickly, causing floods mostly during the summer. 
Air pollution is high. The two major rivers crossing the city, the Rio Tietê and the Rio Pinheiros, are severely polluted. A major project intended to clean up these rivers is underway, but complete success is not likely to be achieved for at least 14 years. 
Although there are several parks across the city, given the size of the city the per capita green area of São Paulo is very small. This fact, associated with high crime rates, has led many paulistanos to choose to live in gated communities or high-rise secured condominiums. *



_*Thanks to Wikipedia and Caio do Vale*_
*Here are 99 São Paulo's photo threads with more than 3200 pictures, from the brazilian forum:
1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33,
34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60,61, 62, 63,
64, 65, 66,67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 80, 81, 82, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90,91, 92, 93, 94, 95, 96, 97, 98, 99 

And on Page 7 more than 200 AMAZING AEREALS from the city!


And on Page 8 some really impressive AEREALS from the north zone of the city, looking up to the huge skyline!
*

*On the first post, some pictures I took downtown back in 2004, but there are lots of pictures and information in the hole thread!

Some pics from 2004:

[1] Ed. Altino Arantes, The Banespa building, it was the tallest outside USA for several years.









[2] Again..









[3] An old building, downtown.









[4] View from Banespa Building, looking at São João st, and anhamgabaú valley.









[5] Sé Cathedral.









[6] We can see paulista av buildings far away.









[7] Downtown...Itália Building at the back...(tallest one)









[8] Pateo do colegio, a church, the first building built in São Paulo, in 1554.









[9] São Bento's monastery (?).









[10] Another view.









[11] The towers at Paulista Av.









[12] City hall!









[13] Santa Ifigênia viaduct and Mirante do vale building (i forgot the original name), the tallest building in Brazil, view from the top of Martinelli building.









[14] The state's justice department.









[15] Pateo do Colégio, bult in 1554.









[16] A buiding.









[17] Reflect of Pateo do Colégio.









[18] Sé Cathedral.









Hope you like it!* 
:colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate: :colgate:


----------



## Karsh

Amazing! I love the cathedral, looks like if it was taken from Copenhagen!

Thanks


----------



## rafaelfnunes

SP is a spectacular city. As a guy who lives just 120km far from SP and visited the city so many times, I can say its so much more impressive than we can see in photos...


----------



## Rene Nunez

What's the real reason they dont allow buildings to be higher than 170 meters?

P.S.
Sao Paulo is ridiculous.


----------



## gutooo

the problem is not the 170m, even though the tallest one has 189!!!!

The limit is according to the terrain area....and i agree with it because sao paulo doesnt have a good mass transportation system...and a lot of traffic....

its mostly urban reasons


Why do you think is ridiculous?


----------



## AcesHigh

Rene Nunez said:


> What's the real reason they dont allow buildings to be higher than 170 meters?
> 
> P.S.
> Sao Paulo is ridiculous.


ridiculous in what sense? Like... ridiculous big?


----------



## StormShadow

AcesHigh said:


> ridiculous in what sense? Like... ridiculous big?


As in very good, cool, awesome, dope, bueno, nice.. ect.. :clown: 


Excellent tour btw. Luv SP and it's futbol team too.


----------



## gutooo

StormShadow said:


> As in very good, cool, awesome, dope, bueno, nice.. ect.. :clown:
> 
> 
> Excellent tour btw. Luv SP and it's futbol team too.


Wich team?

SP has several!!!!


----------



## Baianóide

São Paulo is a amazing city. Who have been living there by years don't know the city. Many things to discovery. São Paulo is a world. 

Thank you. The photos are cool.


----------



## Renzo

Good bye CHE, 50cents, Rationalcrazy, etc...


----------



## indistad

Wow, Sao Paulo looks great!! It looks like New York


----------



## levinas by the store

sao paulo looks fab.


----------



## [email protected]

for to be exact, sao paulo looks poor N-Y


----------



## Küsel

Sampa is NOT a poor NYC! Poor in which term? You think too monitary. Sao Paulo has a lot to offer (architecutre, museums, parks) and has one of the most fibrant nightlives and biggest culinary range. In know both cities quite well. They are compareable but there are clear certain differences. But I never dare to say Sampa is a poor NYC. I was in Queens, Brooklyn and the Bronx and it looks as suburban, boring and "poor" as the oustskirts of Sampa. Manhatten is NOT NYC. And it is not more or less impressive than the center of Sao Paulo - though it HAS actually the better museums


----------



## mopc

All right, I think it´s time for me to repost my full set of São Paulo pics. São Paulo is MUCH MORE than anyone imagines. The names of the pics below tell what they are, mostly.... hope you appreciate!!!


----------



## Kauã

São Paulo City


----------



## Kauã

São Paulo city


----------



## Kauã

São Paulo City


----------



## Arpels

execelent job guys, maybe the best pics of São Paulo I ever sow kay: some comentairs eare are more ridiculous than averithing I sow in thys pics.


----------



## gutooo

THANKS KAUA AND MOPC!!!!

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

The best Thread ever!!!!!!


----------



## Rogério Brasileiro

Rene Nunez said:


> What's the real reason they dont allow buildings to be higher than 170 meters?
> 
> P.S.
> Sao Paulo is ridiculous.


Where are you from? São Paulo is not ridiculous. Ridiculous, offensive and unjust is your commentary. Apartate, muchacho. :bash:

Good job, Gutoo, Kauã & Mopc. Congratulations. 

More 1 pic of Sampa:


----------



## diogoap

Amazing! São Paulo rules


----------



## Rene Nunez

:bash: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Thats not what I meant at all!!! I loove Sao Paulo! Storm Shadow understood me. Look back at how he got it...

P.S. Many great pics.


----------



## Aguilera

Sao Paulo is a terrific city


----------



## gutooo

Rene Nunez said:


> :bash: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Thats not what I meant at all!!! I loove Sao Paulo! Storm Shadow understood me. Look back at how he got it...
> 
> P.S. Many great pics.



ahahah!!

I thought so!!
but i was confused!!

thanks!!!


----------



## HudsonSa

I really think this unperfect city so perfect...
I've already tried to live in another city but I missed São Paulo so much that I had to come back. But, of course, if I have a job opportunity with a REALLY high salary I'd try to change my mind. The human being is adaptable to all new situations.... hehe
Very nice shots!


----------



## mopc

Great pics Kauã!


----------



## samba_man

São Paulo rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :banana:


----------



## eklips

I have to visit this city, I just have to. Looks like a huge urban chaos, yet I just can't help being impressed and wanting to go to the place seing the pics


----------



## fayo

buena seleccion de fotos.

la increible ciudad de sao paulo, la mega latinoamericana.


----------



## StevenW

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: AWESOME!!!!!! :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## StevenW

Earlier, someone compared New York City to Sao Paulo. Here are some numbers I got off www.emporis.com

New York City:
--------------
Population: City= 8,104,079 Metro= 21,858,830

Area: 800 sq. km or 309 sq. mi

High-rises: 5,895


Sao Paulo:
----------

Population: City= 10,600,060 Metro= 18,390,777

Area: 1,525 sq. km or 589 sq. mi

High-rises: 3,823

-------------------------------- 

Yes, they are very close. 

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Küsel

Good numbers - Metro reached this year 19mio but the pop is also more or less stagnating. Skyscrapers: one of the highest density of u/c highrises, so I guess it changes from one week to the other :lol:


----------



## cello1974

Karsh said:


> Amazing! I love the cathedral, looks like if it was taken from Copenhagen!
> 
> Thanks


Well, the cathedral is surely one thing I DON'T like in São Paulo... A Gothic cathedral with a dome???!!!


----------



## cello1974

^^ Oh, BTW, great job!!! Lots of good pics!


----------



## Barragon

Great pictures of São Paulo


----------



## Plex

Sao Paulo is just amazing


----------



## gutooo

cello1974 said:


> Well, the cathedral is surely one thing I DON'T like in São Paulo... A Gothic cathedral with a dome???!!!


Thats old, but the cathedral is NOT gothical! It is a neo-gothic cathedral!


----------



## legal

I like the Cathedral and I was glad to hear that the Square where it's located is being totally renovated now.

Thanks for the pics, guys, this city is just INCREDIBLY HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE!!!


----------



## AcesHigh

StevenW said:


> Earlier, someone compared New York City to Sao Paulo. Here are some numbers I got off www.emporis.com
> 
> 
> Sao Paulo:
> ----------
> 
> Population: City= 10,600,060 Metro= 18,390,777
> 
> Area: 1,525 sq. km or 589 sq. mi
> 
> High-rises: 3,823
> 
> --------------------------------


that area figure is for municipalities, not urban area. The urban area actually is smaller.

As for number of highrises, São Paulo numbers are extremely incomplete. There are an estimated 30 thousand highrises in the city, albeit none taller than 180 meters. The brazilian editors at Emporis actually post here at SSC and they confess they only added the most famous and the newest highrises. The vast majority of highrises in São Paulo is still uncounted. The forumer Cello once got a list directly from the São Paulo city hall urbanism offices with all buildings over 12 floors, and there were over 40 thousand buildings.


----------



## AntonAmeneiro

It must be one of those cities you need to experience to actually like it, cos from the pictures it just looks messy and chaotic. The "skyscrapers" look basically all the same (from above they look like huge towers of concrete, and some weird antennas here and there), I personally don't find it appealing at all, it's not a place I would be interested in visiting.


----------



## legal

^^

I do think Sao Paulo is a city to be experienced!! It feels so good when you are there... it's so special when you are walking on Paulista Avenue or in front of Banespa's tower and see the Martinelli building in a single stare... it feels like the whole world has passed by its avenues (and depending on the hour, you can actually "see" the whole world passing by (LOL), and helped to build the city!

It's amazing!

It's the concrete, steel and glass jungle, but it's also civilization!!! It's chaos, but it's also glory!


----------



## Castle_Bravo

OMG!! 40.000 skyscrapers :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:
Amazing pictures. The buildings are not high at all, but 40k :eek2:


----------



## huahuahua_321

Some other images:

Ibirapuera park


Obelisk, Ibirapuera park


Jockey Club


Jardim América


Jardim América


Marginal Pinheiros


Marginal Pinheiros


----------



## gutooo

Here are some pics I took at Paulista Avenue, the main financial street of latin america!



gutooo said:


> Alou!
> 
> Bom, dia 23, quarta feira, amanheceu um dia LINDO aqui em SP, 11:30 da manha e ja estava quase 30ºC, aquele sol!!
> 
> Como não ia fazer nada resolvi ir à Paulista tirar umas fotos...
> 
> bem....para meu azar, assim que eu cheguei na paulista, o tempo fechou =[
> 
> Mas como já estava lá, resolvi tirar as fotos de qualquer jeito!
> 
> Algumas ficaram legais, mas a maioria saiu escura demais!
> 
> Algumas são de ângulos BEM conhecidos, mas eu tentei tirar fotos ineditas (se é que isso é possível).
> 
> Bom, como são 77 fotos, vou dividir em 2 Threads!
> 
> Bom, saí da Consolação e fui atééééé o shopping Paulista, depois do Sta Catarina, no começo da Paulista!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agradeço ao Rafael RC pois o thread "Todos os prédios da Av. Paulista" me ajudou a achar os nomes! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129274
> 
> [01] Estação Trianon-MASP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [02] Estação Trianon-MASP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [03] Estação Trianon-MASP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [04] Estação Trianon-MASP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [05] No Finalzinho da Paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [06] Igreja São Luíz e edifício do mesmo nome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [07] De um outro ângulo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [08] Esquina com a Bela Cintra, Hotel Ibis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [09] Vista mais famosa da Paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [10] Um lado com o concreto anti-mendigo e o outro sem, vejam o que voces preferem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [11] Na frente do Conjunto Nacional:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [12] Pedestres "trotando" na frente do Caesar Business:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [13] Uma das entradas da Estação Consolação:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [14] Conjunto Nacional:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [15] Banco Safra, Center 3 e as Torres da CESP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [16] Conjunto Nacional:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [17] Edifícios São Luíz, Banco Panamericano, ñ sei o nome, Central Park, J Safra e Banco Safra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [18] Torres da CESP em primeiro plano com Center 3 (não vou ficar falando o nome de todos os edificios senao só saio daqui amanha =p):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [19] Banco Safra, CESP e desconhecido:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [20] Foto clássica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [21] Tem até caminhão de laranjas na Paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [22] Residência Franco de Mello:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [23] Ed. Sul Americano, Paulista 1912 e TRF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [24] Manifestação contra o preconceito em baixo do TRF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [25] TRF, Banco Central do Brasil, Grande Avenida e Ourinvest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [26] O helicoptero da Record estava filmando a manifestacao nesse momento:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [27] BankBoston decorado para o Natal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [28] Banco Central, Parque Avenida, Grande Avenida, Ourinvest e Fórum Pedro Lessa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [29] Olha o MASP ai gente!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [30] Outra vista clássica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [31] MASP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [32] Ourivest em destaque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [33] Trianon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [34] MASP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [35] MASP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [36] Bradesco Prime, Banco Real, Eluma e Sahui:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [37] Outra geral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [38] FIESP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [39] FIESP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bom, agora vou fazer a parte II!!!


----------



## gutooo

And here is part II:



gutooo said:


> Bom, aqui vau a parte II!!!
> 
> [40] Esquina com a Al. Campinas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [41] Na frente da FIESP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [42] Citibank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [43] Novo projeto do lado do Citibank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [44] Citibank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [45] CYK, desconhecido, Torre Paulista escondida, Ed. São Miguel e Numa de Oliveira:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [46] A amarelinha deve ter trabalho na paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [47] Paulicéia e Gazeta (Fundação Casper Líbero):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [48] Paulicéia e Gazeta (Fundação Casper Líbero):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [49] Citibank:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [50] Gazeta (Fundação Casper Líbero):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [51] CYK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [52] Torres:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [53] CYK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [54] FNAC, que fica no CYK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [55] McDonald's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [56] Bem que eu queria que essa kombi não estivesse ai! Consegui pegar o momento exato que os pedestres estavam no canteiro central! Olhando para o final da avenida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [57] Olhando para o começo da Avenida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [58] Criança mendiga, abandonada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [59] Projeto na esquina com a Brigadeiro Luís Antonio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [60] Outra vista geral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [61] Estação Brigadeiro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [62] Um New Beattle promocional do Red Bull:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [63] Instituto Pasteur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [64] Outra vista geral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [65] Saindo da estação Brigadeiro, já da pra ver um pedacinho do Ed. Sta. Catarina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [66] Edifício Santa Catarina, projeto de Ruy Othake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [67] Ed. Sta. Catarina e Itaú Cultural:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [68] Colégio Rodrigues Alves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [69] Rodrigues Alves e Sta. Catarina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [70] Itaú Cultural:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [71] Reflexo do Itaú Cultural:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [72] Itaú Cultural:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [73] Casa das Rosas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [74] Casa das Rosas (outra foto clássica):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [75] Hospital Santa Catarina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [76] Edifício Santa Catarina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [77] E para finalizar, uma vista geral da Paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bom, em geral eu não achei as fotos muito boas, tenho que voltar em um dia bonito!
> 
> Espero que gostem! Abraços!


----------



## henriqueperetti

I live 1 hour and 30 minutes away from São Paulo, and I can say you really need to experience the city to know it.
Everytime you visit it seems different, that crazy atmosphere, the chaotic traffic, everything is so huge...
And it's imense, so dense...

It's absolutely unique, everybody should know it...

I can't wait to live there.


----------



## Juancho D

I really love Sao Paulo. It's so amazing. It's not only a huge modern city but it's people are very nice as well. I'll be there some day.


----------



## FREKI

The way this city dwarfs just about everywhere else is amazing - and it looks wonderful too! Great pics!


----------



## tiger

I'd like this city if it gets safer.


----------



## Küsel

Yeah, it's very very sad of what is happening these days  Altough it wouldn't affect you as a tourist too much. But you can't blame just the mafia alone for the situation. The prisons are extremly packed (90'000 Paulistanos are inprisoned in the whole state), the big drug- and gundealing centers and heads are inside and coordinate everything from there. Wardens are mostly ex-criminals as well (although after this scandal a few years ago, it changed a bit - but only a bit...) and as the police as a whole underpayed and therefore highly corruptive etc. I hope this revolts are not unheard in the politics and something changes finally - not only by pure repression, a second Carandiru-massacer is not the solution in the long run!


----------



## gutooo

^^ Thanks god things are getting much better!


----------



## WhiteMagick

Sao Paulo is fabouloso! Has a unique charm of its own.


----------



## AcesHigh

Castle_Bravo said:


> OMG!! 40.000 skyscrapers :eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:
> Amazing pictures. The buildings are not high at all, but 40k :eek2:


try to count


----------



## Arpels

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Menino de Sampa

the last pics show the city from the standpoint of someone close to its extreme north; photos from the standpoint of someone located in the extreme southern quarters of São Paulo would be a lot more impressive, since they would show an area 3 times bigger than the one covered by these pics.


----------



## Sirgarbagemann

i think sp looks better than nyc, it has tht Hott latino feel to it


----------



## WallyP

To understand São Paulo, you have to be there....
When you are there, you fell what is being in a megalopolis.


----------



## LtBk

Sao Paulo looks amazing!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

lovely sao paulo 

such an impressive city! the name megalopolis is "fair" for the city in question :yes: 

someday i'll go there... and i'll go know the city with the creator of this thread :lol: uhuhuhu


----------



## bay_area

AcesHigh said:


> i heard only women could enter it!!
> 
> As for the parking area, it custs $30... the FIRST HOUR...


LOL..when I was there, you could go to the men's clothing section and the auto sales area, but men are not allowed in the other parts of the store.


----------



## Küsel

This Parque Cidade Jardim is UGLY!  Some art deco buildings on top of a neo classicistic palace - what a horrible taste, sorry. Then I even prefer Robocop and the Eletrobras skelleton!


----------



## bay_area




----------



## AcesHigh

@BayArea: damn, these are some awesome images!! Are their yours? I had never seen them before!


----------



## JoSin

great photos. The density is really WOW.


----------



## bay_area

found 'em on the net-LOL


----------



## Brasil Guy

gutooo said:


> "Segundo projeções do IBGE para 1980, 72,1% da população residente do Município de São Paulo era composta por brancos, ao passo que os negros (pretos e pardos) totalizavam 24,6%."
> 
> That means that 72,1% of the population is *WHITE* and 24,6% of the population is *BLACK OR MIXED*.
> 
> The native percent is really really low!
> 
> Those numbers are from 1980, im pretty sure nothing changed because i have a table from the populartion of the state, and the numbers are pretty close:


But, GUTOOO, you must remember that this IBGE research is biased.
When you are interviewed they ask you in which category do you fit, if you are slightly white, you´ll answer white. You can answer black, even if you are white!!

Unfortunately there isn´t another way to do this whithout being racist.


----------



## gutooo

@bay_area: WOW! Thanks for finding those!


----------



## gutooo

Brasil Guy said:


> But, GUTOOO, you must remember that this IBGE research is biased.
> When you are interviewed they ask you in which category do you fit, if you are slightly white, you´ll answer white. You can answer black, even if you are white!!
> 
> Unfortunately there isn´t another way to do this whithout being racist.


Yes, youre right! I have to agree with you!

But im quite sure that the majority of the population of São Paulo is white, I see much more white people than mixed or black. But, if you go to Sé Square at a tuesday on lunch time, youll see most mixed people!


----------



## kamilo rxn

wowwwwwww what a skyline fabulous uffffffffffff good pics hay i hope sao paulo beats that mexican team in la copa toyota libertadores jajajajaja


----------



## bay_area

Old Downtown reminds of Los Angeles' Garment District








































































Go Zona Sul!!!


----------



## gutooo

kamilo rxn said:


> wowwwwwww what a skyline fabulous uffffffffffff good pics hay i hope sao paulo beats that mexican team in la copa toyota libertadores jajajajaja


I hope not! hahahahah
I like another team from São Paulo, Palmeiras!

Thanks fot the coment


----------



## gutooo

@bay_area: Thanks Again, those pictures are fabulous! Did you find them on Flickr?


----------



## bay_area

flickr=mina de ouro(LOL)


----------



## gutooo

*For those who didnt see:



gutooo said:



Hey!

I took some pictures of the modern region of Berrini, on the neighbour of Brooklin, the same as I live!

We have some cool towers down here, but the urbanism is really bad, with TONS of wires!

A street crossing Berrini Av.









A square on Berrini Av.









Towers:









Berrini Av.









Unibanco building:









CENU:









Torre Norte (North Tower)









Some towers:









More towers:









Mandarim tower, the white one, is the current highest residential tower in Brazil, with 137m









Mandarim and a modern tower









Plaza Centenário Bulding, with 139m









This building has a really long name: Centro Empresarial e Cultural João Domingues de Araújo


















Mandarim tower:









Detail:


















Mandarim:









Both:


















Now with Plaza Centenario:









Berrini Av:









More towers:









Berrini Av (100km of traffic jams in the city, it was 5 PM)









WTC (124m) and Nestlé tower:









Traffic Jam:









Towers:









Unibanco Tower:









Now pics from the CENU, Centro Empresarial Nações Unidas, a complex with 3 towers, Torre Norte (158m), Torre Oeste (120m) and Hilton (120m). It also has a Shopping Mall!












































































































































































A hotel:









Gran Meliá WTC São Paulo:









Thats it!

i hope you like it!

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Kaplan

bay_area and gutooo, thanks for the great Sampa pics!


----------



## liat91

Huge metropolis right there and much cleaner imo than Mexico City. Put some more people pictures in. I would like to see one picture in a common area of Sao Paolo where the majority of the people are white. Maybe in Porto Alegro or Curitiba but not Sao Paolo. Wild guess puts the City at .........
40% white and the country at........
30% white


----------



## RRC

Great pics!!


----------



## Küsel

liat91 said:


> Huge metropolis right there and much cleaner imo than Mexico City. Put some more people pictures in. I would like to see one picture in a common area of Sao Paolo where the majority of the people are white. Maybe in Porto Alegro or Curitiba but not Sao Paolo. Wild guess puts the City at .........
> 40% white and the country at........
> 30% white


What do you mean? Why is it important if the pop is white??? Sao Paulo always was an immigrant city and therefore it is ver mixed. You won't find too many "whites" or "blacks" anymore, most of the pop is a genetical and cultural mixture and THAT is the special and positive thing about the city. There was no appartheit or other segregation. In the old times there were Portugueses and black slaves. After slavary was abandoned the plantation workers came mainly from Italy - the city started to grow. Later was immigration waves from Lebanon (more people with Lebanese ancestors live in Sao Paulo than in Beirut) and Eastern Europe, then a lot of Japanese settled down (1mio Paulistanos have Japanese roots!). Nowadays there it's especially Koreans who settle in the city - maybe one of the first groups that doesn't really integrate or mix with the local pop...

No wonder Sampa is the culinary capital of the world as well


----------



## JOTA JOTA

Marvelous pics. SP has so many faces like no one city in the world.

It is a real and human city. Nothing to compare to that fake cities all over China.


----------



## JOTA JOTA

Rene Nunez said:


> What's the real reason they dont allow buildings to be higher than 170 meters?
> 
> P.S.
> Sao Paulo is ridiculous.



Ridiculous is pretending to be an american, being a CUCARACHA!!!


----------



## gutooo

^^Hey, He already said, that this ridiculous was in a good way!

No fights


----------



## gutooo

My brazilian thread about the Ibirapuera Park, the largest one in the city:



gutooo said:


> Pessoal!
> 
> Por causa do dia lindo que fez hoje em SP, resolvi ir ao Parque do Ibirapuera para tirar umas fotos!
> 
> Como é um thread meu, tem muita foto de animais!
> 
> Tem 3 bonus para voces!
> 
> Aqui estão:
> 
> [01] OCA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [02] Escultura no Museu a céu aberto no Ibirapuera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [03] Museu a céu aberto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [04] Novo Auditório Ibirapuera, projeto de Niemeyer e Ruy Othake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [05] Auditório:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [06] Obelisco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [07] Skyline da Paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [08] Parte do auditório e uma estátua de um cara que parece estar mostrando o dedo do meio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [09] Jardim muito bem cuidado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [10] Marquise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [11] Marquise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [12] Um neo-clássico na rua Curitiba:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [13] Uma das ruas do parque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [14] O lago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [15] O lago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [16] Itaim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [17] Lago e itaim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [18] Cisnes Negros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [19] Um Ganso!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [20] O lago e a ponte metálica:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [21] O lago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [22] Dois cisnes negros "namorando":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [23] O lago, a ponte, o obelisco e um pouco do auditório:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [24] Uma família de gansos indo para a escola:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [25] Uma outra família de gansos indo para a escola:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [26] Marrecos no parque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [27] Um filhote de cisne negro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [28] Um ganso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [29] Um marreco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [30] Um marreco na frente do lago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [31] Torres da Paulista por detras dos eucaliptos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [32] Skyline da Paulista e biguás:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [33] Skyline da Paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [34] Skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [35] Margem do lago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [36] Skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [37] Proibido Pescar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [38] Planetário:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [39] Gostei dessa foto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [40] Uma das muitas estátuas no parque:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [41] Skyline com a fonte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [42] Um filhote de João de Barro, o engenheiro das aves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [43] Deixa que eu empurro! Monumento às Bandeiras de Brecheret!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [44] A fonte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [45] Jacarandás floridos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [46] Monumento à Pedro Álvares Cabral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [47] Um Biguá!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [48] Margem do lago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [49] A fonte e o skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [50] Uma Garça Branca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [51] Agapanthus floridos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [52] Mais agapanthus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [53] A árvore de natal sendo construida:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [54] A fonte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [55] Um urubu comendo um peixe morto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [56] Biguás nadando no lago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [57] Marrecos na beira do lago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [58] Um ganso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BÔNUS*
> 
> Gravação da novela Belíssima da Rede Globo, com Marcelo Anthony e Glória Pires!!
> 
> [59] Os dois atuando:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [60] Atuando:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [61] Atuando:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [62] Atuando..................:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [63] E outra celebridade olha para a minha camera =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BÔNUS 2*
> 
> Algumas imagens em preto e branco com detalhes coloridos feitas por mim:
> 
> [64] O casal de cisne negros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [65] Os gansos indo à escola:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [66] O ganso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [67] Um marreco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BÔNUS 3*
> 
> Uma panorânica feita por mim em dois tamanhos diferentes:
> 
> [68] Skyline da paulista com o ginásio e a fonte em tamanho grande:
> >>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [69] Skyline da paulista com o ginásio e a fonte em tamanho médio:
> >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Gutooooo,..interesting stuffs that you've got here!:cheers:


----------



## daniel220776

Lots of good pictures indeed.......On the other hand, I don't understand this being withe obssession as if it was a possitive thing or feature that should be remarked :sleepy: 

Lots of race complexes around, it seems.


----------



## AcesHigh

JOTA JOTA said:


> Ridiculous is pretending to be an american, being a CUCARACHA!!!


:|

in english, sometimes u use the word ridiculous in a good way...


----------



## gutooo

daniel220776 said:


> Lots of good pictures indeed.......On the other hand, I don't understand this being withe obssession as if it was a possitive thing or feature that should be remarked :sleepy:
> 
> Lots of race complexes around, it seems.


There isnt any obssession or complex about being white or not!
I just showed the official numbers!


----------



## GRGM

Pictures taken by me from Martinelli's terrace:

1









2









3









São Paulo's Botanical Garden:

4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11


----------



## gutooo

Thanks for the update Gabriel, those are some cool pics :colgate:


----------



## Cosme fulanito

spectacular. so dense. incredible. has a lot of personality. spectacular again.


----------



## RRC

Some photos taken by me:

Paulista Avenue


----------



## Bent

Panoramic ========================>


----------



## legal

Nossa, o pessoal bota uma fotos que realmente queimam o filme de Sao Paulo. Essa panoramica eh horrenda


----------



## gutooo

Eu acho bonita!

Valeu Thiago!

Some pics:


----------



## oliver999

incredible density! great huge.


----------



## StevenW

*AWESOME!!*
This city is *HUGE!!* :uh:
How much would it cost to spend one week there? American dollars? Are most businesses and attractions bi-lingual with English speaking? 
And, finally, what is this building? A tourist attraction? Business? :?


----------



## gutooo

^^ Steven: I really don´t know how much you would spend on a week here, it could be a lot depending where you want to stay, even more expensive, if you stay in the hotel in the picture, one of the best in Sampa City!

Most of the businesses and attractions are in portuguese only! I would say to you to bring a language guide or a dictionary kay: 

(i think its worthy)


----------



## AcesHigh

StevenW said:


> *AWESOME!!*
> This city is *HUGE!!* :uh:
> How much would it cost to spend one week there? American dollars? Are most businesses and attractions bi-lingual with English speaking?
> And, finally, what is this building? A tourist attraction? Business? :?



its the Hotel Unique, 5 stars. Havent you seen The Amazing Race 11? The first episode was in São Paulo and they visited the Unique and all of them thought it was amazing and also the view from the rooftop, and later the flew over São Paulo in helicopters and they were all amazed!


----------



## huahuahua_321

gutooo: Those photos are beautiful!!! Especially this one with the church!



>


----------



## StevenW

gutooo said:


> ^^ Steven: I really don´t know how much you would spend on a week here, it could be a lot depending where you want to stay, even more expensive, if you stay in the hotel in the picture, one of the best in Sampa City!
> 
> Most of the businesses and attractions are in portuguese only! I would say to you to bring a language guide or a dictionary kay:
> 
> (i think its worthy)


Thank you, gutooo. 
I guess I could check priceline.com or something. 
BTW, That is a cool hotel.


----------



## StevenW

AcesHigh said:


> its the Hotel Unique, 5 stars. Havent you seen The Amazing Race 11? The first episode was in São Paulo and they visited the Unique and all of them thought it was amazing and also the view from the rooftop, and later the flew over São Paulo in helicopters and they were all amazed!


I'm sorry to say that I've never seen the show. It does sound very "unique" indeed. 
Thanks.


----------



## i.q.ninja

looks like a great city for rich people


----------



## gutooo

For those who didnt see, the most amazing aereals from sao paulo ive ever seen:



gutooo said:


> Bom, fuçando nos sites de turismos de SP, achei no www.cidadedesaopaulo.com umas fotos tiradas pelo fotógrafo Wanderlei Celestino, dos principais pontos turisticos da capital, tiradas do dirigivel Ventura, da Goodyear.
> 
> Pelo o que eu entendi, as fotos são MTO recentes! Não vou postar todas!
> 
> Interlagos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catedral da Sé:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itália:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Júlio Prestes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação da Luz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinacoteca:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morumbi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacaembu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jockey Club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MASP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorial da America Latina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercado Municipal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mosteiro de São Bento:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Museu de Arte Sacra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Museu do Ipiranga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhembi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parque da Aclimação:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parque do Ibirapuera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pico do Jaraguá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praça da República:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teatro Municipal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vale do Anhangabaú:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cidadedesaopaulo.com/touraereo.asp
> Fotos: Wanderlei Celestino


----------



## wicca13

incredible!!!


----------



## Mosaic

How many people are there in this city???, really massive.


----------



## 'rational crazy'

Renzo said:


> Good bye CHE, 50cents, Rationalcrazy, etc...


What ???...!!! :? ... >(


----------



## wicca13

Population: 10.434.252
Males: 4.972.678 (47,66%)
Females: 5.461.574 (52,34%)


----------



## SuperDog

I love Sao Paulo.....

I get so excited everytime I am there that I get a hard on. 

After awhile it starts to hurt.


----------



## som942

Amazing!


----------



## gutooo

Here are some more aereal pictures, the best I've seen so far!



WillCorreia said:


> Tava dando uma pesquisada no www.pulsarimagens.com.br , e achei essas fotos aéreas FANTÁSTICAS, são mais de 200 fotos tiradas em junho desse ano. Como são muitas fotos, tive que postá-las em mais de um thread.
> Portanto, aqui vai a 1ª parte desse passeio aéreo sobre uma das maiores metrópoles do Mundo, a nossa querida *São Paulo!*
> 
> Vale do Anhangabaú
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercado Central
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parque Dom Pedro II
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação Júlio Prestes - Estação Pinacoteca
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praça da Sé
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catedral da Sé
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vale do Anhangabaú
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibirapuera - Moema ao fundo
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida Rubem Berta - Complexo Viário João Jorge Saad
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itaim Bibi - Avenida São Gabriel com 9 de Julho
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibirapuera
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favela na alça de acesso da Ponte Júlio de Mesquita Neto
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cebolão - Marginal Tietê e Marginal Pinheiros
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vale do Anhangabaú
> 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estação da Luz - Museu da Língua Portuguesa e Pinacoteca
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catedral da Sé
> 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida Ibirapuera
> 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monumento as Bandeiras - Ibirapuera
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casarão do Pacaembú - antiga FEBEM
> 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casas no Jardim São Paulo
> 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto de Pinheiros
> 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida Francisco Moratto - corredor exclusivo de ônibus
> 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinheiros - Ibirapuera ao fundo
> 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região do Itaim Bibi
> 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jardim Paulista - ao fundo região da Consolação
> 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pátio do Colégio
> 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igreja N. Sra. do Brasil
> 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itaim Bibi - Daslu - Avenida Juscelino Kubitschek
> 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminal de ônibus do Parque Dom Pedro II
> 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conjunto Habitacional no Tremembé
> 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região do Centro
> 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Avenida Paulista
> 44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida 23 de Maio - Liberdade e Paraíso
> 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galeria Pagé
> 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Avenida Dr. Arnaldo
> 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sobrados em Perdizes
> 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Avenida Sumaré - Avenida Paulista ao fundo
> 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponte Júlio de Mesquita Neto - Rio Tietê
> 52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto de Pinheiros
> 53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região dos Jardins - separação por zoneamento
> 54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Bela Vista - Avenida Radial Leste
> 55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casas na Região do Jardim Paulista
> 56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida Paulista - MASP
> 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complexo Viário do Parque Dom Pedro II
> 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complexo Viário Alcantara Machado / Radial Leste
> 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palácio das convenções do Anhembi com cidade ao fundo
> 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centro da cidade visto a partir da Zona Norte
> 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto de Pinheiros
> 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alto de Pinheiros - Raia Olímpica - Rio Pinheiros
> 65


----------



## gutooo

More:



WillCorreia said:


> Aqui vai a segunda parte das fotos aéreas de São Paulo, tiradas em junho desse ano, da Pulsar Imagens.
> 
> Região do Itaim Bibi
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida 9 de Julho com Avenida Brasil
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida Alcântara Machado
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida Dr. Arnaldo
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Avenida Paulista
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cidade Universitária - USP
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estádio do Pacaembú - Higienópolis ao fundo
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edifício Banespa
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terminal de ônibus do Parque Dom Pedro II
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Museu Paulista da USP - Museu do Ipiranga - 1890
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida 23 de Maio
> 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginásio do Ibirapeura e II Exército - Região da Paulista ao fundo
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complexo Viário João Jorge Saad - Detran
> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibirapuera
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região de Vila Clementino e Vila Mariana ao fundo
> 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região de Mirandópolis e Saúde ao fundo
> 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodovia dos Imigrantes - com Viaduto Aliomar Baleeiro
> 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parque do Estado
> 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeroporto de Congonhas
> 44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Vila Mariana
> 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Paulista vista a partir do Jabaquara
> 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista de São Paulo a partir do Jabaquara - Pico do Jaraguá
> 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ibirapuera - Moema ao fundo
> 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel Unique
> 51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aguardem, vem aí a TERCEIRA PARTE!


----------



## gutooo

The last and best ones:



WillCorreia said:


> Essa é a terceira, última e MELHOR parte das fotos aéreas de São Paulo.
> 
> P.S.: Desculpem por eu ter colocado o título meio incompleto e não ter colocado as fotos logo que fiz o thread, mas é porque eu apertei a tecla "Enter" por engano...
> 
> Região da Avenida Paulista
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida Paulista
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região do Sumaré - Região da Paulista ao fundo
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida Paulista - vista a partir do Sumaré
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avenida 23 de Maio
> 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região do Centro
> 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viaduto do Chá
> 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vale do Anhangabaú
> 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região de Santa Cecília - Região da Paulista ao fundo
> 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região de Santa Cecília - Santa Casa
> 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transporte Ferroviário - CPTM
> 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Avenida Paulista
> 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Água Branca - Avenida Francisco Matarazzo
> 44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Pompéia e Água Branca
> 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Pompéia - Região do Pacaembú ao fundo
> 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região de Santa Cecília - Centro ao fundo
> 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região da Vila Leopoldina - Vila Madalena ao fundo
> 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região do Itaim Bibi - Real Parque ao fundo
> 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Região do Sumaré - Região da Paulista ao fundo
> 51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Não coloquei todas as mais de 200 fotos aéreas que eu disse que tinha no site da Pulsar Imagens de São Paulo, tiradas em junho desse ano, porque tinha muitas fotos de ângulos repetidos e... também porque já tô cansado de colocar tanta foto


----------



## Rodrigo_BSB

Wow, trully very nice!! All the shots! Amazing city! :rocks:


----------



## harsh1802

Awesome city and awesome pics man.


----------



## gutooo

^^ Thanks


----------



## Killadelphia

This city makes New York look like a suburb... nah just kidding. But still, to say the very, very, very, very, very least, this city is:

INSANELY INSANE!!!


----------



## oliver999

incrediable!
female more than male, i love to live that city.haha.
seems a very modern city.


----------



## __fabioSp__

just AMAZING!
=D


----------



## nando02

very nice pics!! I love sp!!!!!!


----------



## wicca13

I love this city, have a such economic and cultural power, there is no city like this in latin america


----------



## wicca13

Oh my god, you have no idea how i love this city, such a density, its a incredible city, very modern, there is no city like Sao Paulo in latin America!


----------



## Küsel

BA comes close


----------



## gutooo

^^ We can't compare BA with SP!

I love BA, and I love SP, but they are really diferent!

There are not a better one!

The two south american megalopolis


----------



## Küsel

That's true but I meant because of the architecture. Both have a nice share of colonial buildings (BA more than SP) and modern skyscrapers as well are endless highrise carpets  The big difference is that SP doesn't lay directly on the sea...


----------



## gutooo

^^ BA is much more charming!

Is more beautiful, IMO!

But lets no go into a city vs city! :lol:


----------



## Rwarky

Beautiful pics and a great city!


----------



## muckie

thats true... cities shouldnt be compared
only contemplated and loved

One should analyse each city's best
While BA is one of the top 3 most beautiful and charming cities in the world
Sao Paulo has a vibrant life like nowherelse on earth
with a lifestyle and velocity similar to Tokyo, the best restaurants like New York, 
I mean, one cant have a notion of what Sao Paulo is without knowing it... pics wont give you that...

although it is a private city
that doenst give enough importance to public life... thats its personality
and its good that it has its own personality
making an experience like nowherelse in the globe


----------



## Küsel

*My Sao Paulo pictures from this year (Feb-Apr):*

The old center

























































Center of Latin America (by Niemeyer)

















Avenida Paulista

















Faria Lima

















Barrock Church in the Jardins









and a few 100 meters from there...









Butanta









Osasco, where I used to live from time to time:

















































































Alphaville

















Carapicuiba









Favelas in the West (close to Carapicuaiba):









...and in Sao Paulo (on the Pinheiros River)









Represa in Cotia:


----------



## gutooo

Kuesel said:


>


Thats the ugliest building in sao paulo!

Its unfair to hide it 










You got some nice pictures!

Thanks!


----------



## Ela

wow eu amo sao paulo!


----------



## Küsel

gutooo: first time I was in Sao Paulo center in 2002 I was sooooooo impressed by that building  I would have LOVED Hong Kong's Walled City


----------



## Küsel

BTW: there is a similar one - a REAL highrise close to Julio Prestes. Do you know the name?


----------



## gutooo

Is it São Vito?










I consider both of them vertical slums!

São vito is about to be demolished! Its already empty! 
Good for the city!


----------



## Arpels

I never saw the first Luz Station :uh:


----------



## gabrielbabb

hey kaua the 8 photo is mexico city because i live in that street and i know my city!!!


----------



## gutooo

gabrielbabb said:


> hey kaua the 8 photo is mexico city because i live in that street and i know my city!!!


This one???










This one is São Paulo!

If is not this picture, please show us the one!

I saw all the pictures in this thread, and I'm possitive, all of them are São Paulo!


----------



## nando02

tira o sao vito e esse outro predio dai!!husaHSUHauhsuhAUHSUhaushuA
ta queimando filme!!


----------



## gutooo

nando02 said:


> tira o sao vito e esse outro predio dai!!husaHSUHauhsuhAUHSUhaushuA
> ta queimando filme!!


huaishuisahusa ah, agente nao pode fingir q nao existe neh :|


----------



## nando02

^^hasuHUSHuhsuhuAHUSHU
o ****** olha um thread todo e pensa, nossa não sabia que o brasil tem uma cidade tao grande e globalizada!!
dai na ultima pagina ve isso e muda de ideia!!haUHSUahushuaHSUHUSHUAhsu


----------



## Küsel

gutooo said:


> Is it São Vito?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider both of them vertical slums!
> 
> São vito is about to be demolished! Its already empty!
> Good for the city!


No no no Sao Vito I know well - it's always voted the prime eyesore of the city apart from Minhocao... No, it's when you walk from Julio Prestes towards Luz station on the right hand side. It's a high tower, half broken - a real cool slum building 

I think it's this one on the right of the pic:


----------



## gutooo

the reddish one?


----------



## Küsel

yes


----------



## markcode

what a huge city........


----------



## gutooo

Kuesel said:


> yes


There are lots of really ugly buildings in the Luz district.

But now, the ex mayor, now elected governor José Serra, and the new mayor, Kassab, made some laws and are rebuilding the whole area!

Its a huge project!

Appart from that they are rebuilding all big squares, like praça da republica, praça roosvelt, praça da sé, among others!

Its going to be much better!

Lots of old buildings are beeing restored and selled to rich families, that are going back downtown!


----------



## cello1974

gutooo said:


> This one???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is São Paulo!
> 
> If is not this picture, please show us the one!
> 
> I saw all the pictures in this thread, and I'm possitive, all of them are São Paulo!


This is Chácara Klabin in São Paulo. My aunt lives nearby.


----------



## Menino de Sampa

gutooo said:


> the reddish one?



This "reddish building" is among the ugliests in SP. It makes the whole Luz Area seems horrible. I _hate_ it!


----------



## gutooo

cello1974 said:


> This is Chácara Klabin in São Paulo. My aunt lives nearby.


One of the brazilians mods also lives there!


----------



## Farrapo




----------



## gutooo

Thanks Farrapo!

Really good pic!


----------



## Farrapo

gutooo said:


> Thanks Farrapo!
> 
> Really good pic!


You're welcome!


----------



## Küsel

I just still couldn't figure out in which direction it is taken... must be south or south-west but I am not sure.


----------



## gutooo

Kuesel said:


> I just still couldn't figure out in which direction it is taken... must be south or south-west but I am not sure.


Yeah, between that!


----------



## paroara

:applause: :applause: !Great Thread! :applause: :applause:


----------



## Küsel

BEST Thread in this section EVER, you mean?! 
:dance:


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, it is the best!!!


----------



## gutooo

Kuesel said:


> BEST Thread in this section EVER, you mean?!
> :dance:





ZZ-II said:


> yes, it is the best!!!


:banana: :cheers: 

Thank you guys! :colgate:

A pic I liked, posted by bs.eduardo in the brazilian forum.

Its an exposition, an artist put those kayaks in the river, to make it more livable, it has something to do with the Bienal!


----------



## henriqueperetti

Which building is this near the E-tower?

It's still in construction? I've seen a lot of pics of this region and this building is always in the same status.


----------



## gutooo

henriqueperetti said:


> Which building is this near the E-tower?
> 
> It's still in construction? I've seen a lot of pics of this region and this building is always in the same status.


Its a skeleton!

They stop building it more than 10 years ago, and its still there!

Rumors say that they will star rebulding it, and it will be a hotel!

Only God knows


----------



## Küsel

It's the Esqueleto Eletropaulo - At night it's sometimes lighted. I LOVE it, it's a monument of the city that is constantly under construction :lol:

This thin one I also love - it was (and still is?) a long time uc...


----------



## gutooo

^^ They stopped!

Too high!

The mayor said that they have to demolish the upper floors, cause there is an airplane route on this area!


----------



## Sidel

São Paulo é o resultado de um grande mix cultural. Simplesmente Lindo!


----------



## gutooo

Herre are some pics I took yesterday!



gutooo said:


> Hello people!
> 
> Hj dei um role grande pela cidade, e como estava transito, e um dia lindo, aproveitei pra tirar umas fotos com o meu celular!
> 
> Fotos com o celular + de dentro do carro + dirigindo = as fotos q vcs vao ver
> 
> Espero que não liguem tanto para a qualidade, pois foram tiradas nessas condiçõs citadas a cima.
> 
> Eu gosto muito de fotos tiradas de dentro do carro, são ângulos não muito vistos, e sentidos somente quando voce anda de carro pela cidade!
> 
> Tem umas bem legais!
> 
> [001] Tirada de dentro do laboratório Fleury, na Brigadeiro Luiz Antonio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [002] Na JK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [003] Esquina da JK com a Faria Lima, mais um u/c alem do hotel abandonado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [004] Trabalhando na calçada do novo Itaú:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [005] u/c (alguem me fala o nome please):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [006] Pra fugir do transito peguei um retorno, isso é quase cruzando a JK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [007] Quase cruzando a JK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [008] Marginal Pinheiros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [009] Torre Eldorado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [010] Na marginal, o que será que vai ser construido ai??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [011] Agora voltando, olhem o Navigator e o carro com placa argentina (perdido):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [012] Essa é pra Mary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [013] Unibanco e Eldorado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [014] Marginal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [015] Marginal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [016] Ainda em u/c, esses neos acabaram de perder a rede de proteção, revelando a fachada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [017] Como eu odeio essa fiação:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [018] Esqueleto e e-tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [019] O meu retrovisor ta sujo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [020] Da ponte dos bandeirantes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [021] Tinha um angulo melhor, mas saiu desfocada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [022] Ainda na ponte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [023] Predios da Berrini e a porra da estação da eletropaulo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [024] Prédios da Vila Olimpia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [025] Torre de transmissão que corta o Brooklin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que gostem!
> 
> E comentem! Pensem que eu podia ter batido o carro heim! :lol:


----------



## nando02

wowwwww
the pic 20 is wonderful!! 
sao paulo is a really magic city!
gutooo you had a great job!!!


----------



## Küsel

Really great pics! And you even included my fav building, the Abril in Pinheiros


----------



## gutooo

Kuesel said:


> Really great pics! And you even included my fav building, the Abril in Pinheiros


Have you ever been inside of it?

Its really cool, and the views is awesome!


----------



## Küsel

Unfortunatly not... only up on the Banespa and the Copan - oh and some Av. Paulista buildings


----------



## GersonLDN

MEGALOPOLIS FROM THE AIR....




Pictures I took in February and October this year.

 

























































*LINK large version: http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2991xlgp8.jpg*











* LINK large version: http://img83.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2992xlgv8.jpg*












* LINK FOTO GIGANTE: http://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2993xlja6.jpg*
















































*LINK large version: http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2997xljl4.jpg
*











* LINK large version: http://img453.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2998xlpt1.jpg
*












* LINK large version: http://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2999xlfa4.jpg*
























* LINK large version: http://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3001xluq8.jpg*



International airport


----------



## Küsel

So great! :applause:


----------



## Yörch1

This thread changed totally the idea I had about Sao Paulo... It just looks amazing!


----------



## gutooo

Thanks a lot Gerson!

Those pics are awesome!

Congratulations :applause:


----------



## pon

A Mega big city!!


----------



## gutooo

Some pictures I took with my new camera phone!

Sorry about the portuguese!

Vila Mariana:

[01] Casa na Pedro de Toledo:









[02] Pedro de Toledo:









[03] Na Pedro de Toledo, da pra ver uma das torres da igreja que fica na Borges Lagoa:









[04] Na Av. Ibirapuera, perto do cruzamento com a Indianópolis:









[05] No corredor de onibus da Ibirapuera:









Moema:

[06] Cruzando a Indianópolis:









[07] Na Ibirapuera, perto da Igreja:









[08] Comerciais u/c na Ibirapuera:









[09] No corredor:









[10] Blue Tree Convention Plaza, do lado do Shopping Ibirapuera:









[11] A outra torre:









[12] Onibus velho, e motorista infrator hno: 









Campo Belo:

[13] Av. Vereador José Diniz (continuação da Ibirapuera, depois de atravessar o viaduto da Bandeirantes)









[14] Já postei esse residencial estranho antes:









[15] Foto destorcida, tirada com o carro fazendo a curva! :lol:









[16] Na Jesu?*no Maciel, na frente do Hospital Evaldo Foz:









[17] Ainda na Jesu?*no Maciel:









Brooklin:

[18] Cruzando a Sto. Amaro, motoboy atravessando na faixa :uh:









[19] A Jesu?*no Maciel vira a Guararapes:









[20] Ainda na Guararapes:









[21] Na Ribeiro do Vale:









[22] Na esquina da Ribeiro do Vale com a minha rua, a Kansas:


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Here I show you some pics of an old high-class residential neighborhood in S?o Paulo. Look, it?s not a gated community, those are public streets like any other:



Alto da Lapa, também conhecido como City Lapa, é um bairro originário de um loteamento da Cia. City. Empresa de origem inglesa, desenhou os bairro mais exclusivos de SP no estilo dos bairros jardins, casas com recuo em todos os lados, grandes jardins e calçadas verdes, além de belas ruas sinuosas.






















calçada verde, era obrigatória nos loteamentos da Cia. City








































lateral da mesma




















Essa é muito bonita mas infelizmente colocaram esse portão horr?*vel, devia ter tirado uma foto antes



















































Olha a?* o lindo Pão de Açucar, no meio da Paulicéia
































essa é bem maluca










Essa tem uma chaminé linda





















































































































































































uma das avenidas principais do bairro






























































































um bar de esquina muito bacana
















































































































Acho que ficou meio pesado, espero que gostem.


----------



## nando02

this area is really nice!!


----------



## oliver999

as for massive and amount of high rises, only shanghai can compair with this city.


----------



## coolink

i didn;t know they have chinatown or japanese town in São Paulo


----------



## JoseRodolfo

^^ japanese, cos they are predominat there


----------



## wallh

I can´t believe it, it´s really impressive!!!


----------



## JuanArturo

Massive, but ugly.


----------



## gutooo

JuanArturo said:


> Massive, but ugly.


I really respect your opinion 

But I think you are making a generalization!

The city, as all cities with its size, has lots of ugly sites, but has lots of beautiful sites too!


----------



## lilili_always

gutooo said:


> São Paulo is the largest in Brazil, the largest in South America, the largest in the south hemisphere, anda maybe the third or fourth largest in the world



largest in the SOuthern hemisphere wow!. ISn't the largest in AMerica tooo? or is it NY? 

Anyway, it looks amazing if i visit Brazil i'll go to Sao Pablo what about the beaches there?


----------



## gutooo

lilili_always said:


> largest in the SOuthern hemisphere wow!. ISn't the largest in AMerica tooo? or is it NY?
> 
> Anyway, it looks amazing if i visit Brazil i'll go to Sao Pablo what about the beaches there?


Mexico City is bigger than São Paulo! And maybe NY is too, I'm not sure, because some people say it is, some say its not, if you consider only the city or the metropolitan region.

There are no beaches in the City of São Paulo, but the city is close to the ocean, about 100km (60 miles)

And the beach is really good, and full


----------



## Küsel

It all depends on definiton. Grande Sao Paulo, the Metro is well defined since decades. It has some 8000km2 with 20mio pop. It also doesn't border the sea (that's Santos, the port of Sampa). Sometimes people talk about the South American Urban Corridor, which is similar to Boswash or the Blue Banana. That includes Sao Paulo, Santos, Campinas, Rio and the valley inbetween with Sao Jose dos Campos. Nearly 40mio people live there.

But comparing only the metro per se (Grande Sao Paulo), it's 5th behind Tokyo (33mio), MC (24mio), NYC (22mio) and Seoul (21mio). It's not exactly clear if Mumbai overtook Sampa now last year. The metros are nearly the same size, but Mumbai is growing much faster. But it's still not only the biggest in the continent (Mexico is NA) but also in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## AcesHigh

the beach pic Gutoo posted is from the crowded boring beaches close to São Paulo. A few km north of those beaches, you get pristine desert incredibly beautiful beaches...


----------



## Küsel

AcesHigh said:


> the beach pic Gutoo posted is from the crowded boring beaches close to São Paulo. A few km north of those beaches, you get pristine desert incredibly beautiful beaches...


I never would go to Praia Grande or the like... Itanhaem or Peruibe are already better. Praia de Sao Lourenco is also not too overcrowded but there's also not a lot to do... 









I love Ubatuba


----------



## gutooo

AcesHigh said:


> the beach pic Gutoo posted is from the crowded boring beaches close to São Paulo. A few km north of those beaches, you get pristine desert incredibly beautiful beaches...


Yeah, thats right, but its the closest beach, sometimes people prefer spending one hour driving in a 4 lanes duplicated road than four hours in a simple road


----------



## Renato Leao

beutifulllllllllllllllllllllllll Sao Pauloooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## samba_man

I luv Ubatuba beaches !


----------



## Marco Bruno

:applause: excelente!


----------



## gutooo

Some pictures from the top:



gutooo said:


> *I could finally go to the top of Torre Norte, a 158m high tower in the modern region of São Paulo.
> 
> Those are the best views I have ever seen from São Paulo. So I took a couple of pictures :cheers:
> 
> [001] Looking to a middle class residential neighbourhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [002] Brooklin in the foreground:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [003] Looking to Pinheiros river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [004] Same angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [005] Here we can see some modern mid-rises in front of the concrete skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [006] Sea of buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [007] The other side of the river, with the huge Cidade Jardim complex u/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [008] More scrapers coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [009] Overview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [010] More:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [011] Looking to the Morumbi region, across the river:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [012] The new bridge being built.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [013] We can see one of the reservoirs in this pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [014] From the helipad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [015] Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [016] Helipad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [017] General view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [018] Another general view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [019] Zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [020] I really like this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [021] São Paulo is also green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [022] Eldorado Tower u/c, in front of the Jockey Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [023] e-tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [024] Morumbi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [025] My favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Thanks for the comments!
> 
> Here are more pictures :banana:
> 
> [026] Centro Empresarial e Cultural João Domingues de Araújo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [027] Moema
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [028] Moema:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [029] You can see the reservoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [030] Less zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [031] Bridge u/c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [032] Real Parque and Panamby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [033] Bridge u/c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [034] Av. Chucri Zaidan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [035] Morumbi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [036] Pinheiros River:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [037] Skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [038] General view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [039] Unibanco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [040] WTC and the new convention center u/c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [041] Berrini and Brooklin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [042] My favorite region:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [043] Hilton Morumbi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [044] Viaduct::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [045] Viaduct/Bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [046] Chucri Zaidan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [047] Morumbi and Panamby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [048]Morumbi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [049] Rain is coming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [050] Zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [051] Real Parque and Panamby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [052] Looking down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [053] Comercial building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [054] Berrini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [055] Zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [056] Moema:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [057] Another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [058] Looking down again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it :cheers:*


----------



## Ginza

nice pics sao paulo looks great


----------



## RRC

More aerial views:

1-Centro Antigo









2-Jardins









3-Praça da Sé









4-Catedral da Sé









5-Proximidade da Praça da Sé









6-Páteo do Colégio









7-Teatro Municipal









8-Prefeitura









9-Vale do Anhangabaú









10-Vale do Anhangabaú









11-Vale do Anhangabaú - Viaduto Santa Efigênia









12-Edifício Martinelli









13-Edifício Altino Arantes









14-Palácio das Industrias









15-Parque D. Pedro II









16-Praça da República









17-Praça da República









18-Edifícios Itália e Copan









19-Rua da Consolação









20-Biblioteca Municipal Mari de Andrade









21-Santa Casa de Misericórdia









22-Instituto Mackenzie









23-Batalhão Tobias de Aguiar









24-Estação Júlio Prestes









25-Estação da Luz









26-Avenida Paulista









27-Avenida Paulista









28-Avenida Paulista









29-Avenida Paulista









30-Avenida Paulista









31-MASP – Museu de Arte de São Paulo









32-Parque Trianon









33-Hospital das Clínicas – INCOR









34-Avenida Dr. Arnaldo









35-Fundação Armando Álvares Penteado – FAAP









36-Estádio do Pacaembu









37-Avenida 23 de Maio









38-Avenida 23 de Maio









39-Avenida 23 de Maio









40-Avenida 23 de Maio









41-Catedral Ortodoxa









42-Centro Cultural São Paulo









Centro Cultural São Paulo









43-Monumento às Bandeiras









44-Obelisco









45-Parque do Ibirapuera









46-Assembléia Legislativa









47-Avenida Rubem Berta









48-Instituto Biológico / Detran









49-Tribunal de Contas









50-Esporte Clube Sírio









51-Aeroporto de Congonhas









52-Parque Ecológico do Tiête









53-Rodovia Presidente Dutra









54-Parque São Jorge – Corinthians









55-Terminal Rodoviário do Tiête









56-Campo de Marte









57-Parque do Anhembi









58-Playcenter









59-Rodovia dos Bandeirantes










60-Minhocão









61-Pico do Jaraguá









62-Fórum Criminal









63-Memorial da América Latina









64-Parque Antártica – Palmeiras









65-Parque da Água Branca









66-Praça Panamericana









67-Parque Villa Lobos









68-Cidade Universitária – USP









69-Cidade Universitária – USP









70-Cidade Universitária – USP









71-Cidade Universitária – USP









72-Jockey Clube









73-Palácio do Governo









74-Palácio do Governo









75-Hospital Albert Einstein









76-Estádio do Morumbi – São Paulo









77-Morumbi









78-Credicard Hall / Hotel Transamérica









79-Centro Empresarial









80-Autódromo de Interlagos









81-Represa de Guarapiranga









82-Represa de Guarapiranga









83-Hotel Unique









84-Igreja Nossa Senhora do Brasil









85-Avenida Rebouças









86-Jardins / Avenida Faria Lima









87-Instituto Tomie Ohtake









88-Edifício Abril









89-Clube Hebraica









90-Clube Pinheiros









91-Sociedade Hípica Paulista









92-Museu do Ipiranga









93-Museu do Ipiranga









94-Jardim Botânico









95-Zoológico









96-Zoológico


----------



## wicca13

^^ Incredible all the avenues and streets, the trafic is horrible, but the infrastructure is really good, and it really is a impressive city, such a huge city, incredible!


----------



## gutooo

Thanks for the pics RRC!

They are awesome!


----------



## xfogus

Awesome photos, and I've just noticed that a lot of those buildings have helicopter pads on top of them, cool!


----------



## AcesHigh

necessary, since São Paulo has the 2nd biggest helicopter fleet in the world. (after Tokyo)


----------



## BrunoFoca

More pics.


BrunoFoca said:


> Se acharem que as fotos ficaram escuras me avisem que eu edito elas, mas hoje a tarde o tempo tava ruim e depois melhorou.
> 
> Primeira foto é da Estação Presidente Altino (Nada theresiano).
> 01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esse prédio é o Mandarim da Cyrela.
> Render:
> 02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prédio:
> 03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esse aqui é na Sena Madureira, achei bonito:
> 05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eu adoro prédio de Tijolinho ai tirei varias fotos desse, mas ficaram escuras e agora to com preguiça de mexer no PhotoShop, vou colocar 2.
> 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eu quando fiquei na frente desse prédio fiquei rindo que nem besta porque lembrei do que o Glossário diz sobre Chapeuzinho (O chapeuzinho nada mais é do que um elemento arquitetônico que encima construções com aspirações européias, tidas como neo-clássicas. Dá para vê-los somente do alto de outros edifícios ou em renders . Tem o formato de um telhado suíço (para não deixar acumular a neve numa eventual nova era glacial).
> 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placa na Entrada do Ibirapuera.
> 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguém em explica porque proibir de empinar pipa, o Parque é enorme, existe lugares onde dá perfeitamente para soltar pipa sem pegar em nada, é só coibir o uso de cortante, mas de qualquer forma eu também sou contra isso, já imaginou um monte de pirralho correndo atrás de pipa, argh me deu ate nojo.
> 
> Achei isso inovador e usei diversas vezes hoje.
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essa era supostamente a temperatura de hoje, a sensação termica estava de uns 32°C.
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algumas casas da região (Jardim Lusitânia):
> Uma casa de Alto Padrão em condominio.
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uma casa bonitinha.
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Não sei se é casa ou Escritorio, mas gostei.
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um prédio diferente (Depois eu edito e clareio a foto).
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olha como ele é.
> 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prédios de alto padrão e aptos que custam mais de R$2.000.000:
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me imagino pagando R$10.000.000 por um apto ai e tendo uma visão maravilhosa de fios na minha porta, acho esse prédio muito bonito e ele é enorme, não tirei foto de frente porque os seguranças ficaram enchendo o saco.
> 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O prédio que despertou a vontade de criar esse tópico.
> 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E ele de frente é assim.
> 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais alguns de tijolinho.
> 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esse prédio é o meu favorito, se pudesse escolher qualquer prédio para morar no Brasil escolheria esse com certeza, não só pela localização, mas porque acho ele lindo é o Edifício Clermont Ferrand comentei sobre ele aqui.
> Ele fica nesse endereço o m2 mais caro de São Paulo R$10.000:
> Um Apto ai estava por R$4.500.000 da ultima vez que eu li.
> 
> 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chateau Margaux e Chateu Latife na epoca que foram construidos eram os aptos mais caros da cidade.
> Margaux
> 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consegui flagrar a empregada limpando as flores.
> 52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latife
> 53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praça Cidade de Milão
> 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O descaso.
> 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguns outros prédios.
> 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Neo-classicos vizinhos o que esta em construção vai ter 5 Suites e mais de 300m².
> 69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70





BrunoFoca said:


> Itaim Bibi:
> 
> Logo ao descer do Onibus encontro esses dois:
> 01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um Flat.
> 03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um prédio comum do bairro.
> 05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E a rua dele:
> 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um prédio que eu achei bem bonito:
> 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um outro prédio do bairro, estilo Loft tem outros lá.
> 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spider-Man:
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outros prédios do bairro.
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lá também tem o estilo favorito de todos os foristas brasileiros, um Neo-Classico (E um belissimo prédio de Tijolinho).
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eu estava pensando em uma maneira de dizer como o bairro é arborizado, bom esse prédio conseguiu me ajudar.
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Achei esse prédio bonito e moraria nele.
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um Hotel.
> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outra rua do bairro.
> 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um prédio bonitinho.
> 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olha o Passarinho.
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outro não sei definir se é Neo-Classico ou não
> 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um Comercial.
> 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outro
> 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Hotel Meliá Jardim Europa.
> 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quando eu tava indo para a entrevista dentro do onibus eu vi um prédio de tijolinho lindo, ele ficava ate que longe de onde eu estava mais ai eu voltei só para tirar fotos dele.
> A rua dele.
> 35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uma foto do Conselho Regional de Administração.
> 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outro prédio.
> 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltando ao trabalho na Prefeitura olha o prefeito chegando do almoço.
> Deixa o homem trabalhar.
> 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poucas fotos da Mooca:
> A Primeira é de um lugar especial para mim a igreja onde eu fui batizado.
> 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uma rua do bairro.
> 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E o meu ponto final hoje o CEMA, quando eu era pequeno eu era praticamente surdo fiz o tratamento ai e melhorei o CEMA tá completando 30 anos e tá construindo outro hospital maior para continuar prestando bons serviços.
> Ao fundo o Hospital novo em construção.
> 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51


----------



## gutooo

Nice pics Bruno!

Here is a panorama I made:


----------



## cello1974

gutooo said:


> Mexico City is bigger than São Paulo! And maybe NY is too, I'm not sure, because some people say it is, some say its not, if you consider only the city or the metropolitan region.
> 
> There are no beaches in the City of São Paulo, but the city is close to the ocean, about 100km (60 miles)
> 
> And the beach is really good, and full


Considering city proper, Sao Paulo is the most populous on the American Continent, in conurbations also. But if you take Metro pops, Sao Paulo is second behind NYC...:cheers:


----------



## Mbires

Eu achei algumas fotos interessantes de sao paulo, uma das mais bonitas que eu ja vi, com algulos e perspectivas diferentes...
http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=184069


----------



## samba_man

^^^^^

fIST ONE IS AWESOME :uh:


----------



## gutooo

Nice update! 

Thanks!


----------



## eli1965

*Panorâmicas de São Paulo*

























































Neste link tem outras.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka/tags/panoramicas/

Clique no thumbnail e depois em allsizes e depois large, para melhor visualização.


----------



## cello1974

samba_man said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> fIST ONE IS AWESOME :uh:



Oh you like fisting,... :uh:!!!???


----------



## cello1974

eli1965 said:


> Neste link tem outras.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka/tags/panoramicas/
> 
> Clique no thumbnail e depois em allsizes e depois large, para melhor visualização.


Your pics are great!


----------



## eli1965

*Thanks a lot!*

Updated!




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka/


----------



## Taller Better

I woke up this morning thinking I *HAVE *to get back to Brazil this next Winter....
I adore it so much....


----------



## gutooo

^^ come!

International SSC meeting


----------



## gutooo

eli1965 said:


> Updated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka/


Great pictures!

Keep updating 

Tenta postar tb no forum brasileiro!

Você será muito bem vindo por lá! :colgate:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=272


----------



## RRC

SP Downtown, my pics of Sao Luis Avenue and Ipiranga avenue




RRC said:


> Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Ipiranga Ave.
> Blue Sao luiz Ave.
> green Consolação Street
> 
> 
> 01 - Pra começar o conhecido Itália, na esquina da Ipiranga com São luiz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02 - Prédio na esquina oposta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03 - Calçada do trecho final da Av Ipiranga, Copan ao fundo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04 - Bradesco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06 - Entrada de um prédio reformado, creio que é de escritórios:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07 - O prédio da porta da foto anterior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08 - Av. Ipiranga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 - Antigo Hilton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 - Ainda na Ipiranga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 - o Clássico Copan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 - Pisos mais baixos, o local "proibido" que eu fui é o último deles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 - Vista da Av. Ipiranga, no fim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23 - Bradesco de novo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 - Parte de baixo do Copan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27 - A ruazinha que contorna o COpan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 - Estava tendo aulas de dança no piso intermediário
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29 - Entrada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 - O Shopinzinho que existe dentro do Copan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 - Outra do Hilton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 - Agora já lá do alto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33 - Ângulos diferentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 - A varanda que contorna o piso:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 - Olhando la de cima:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39 - Olhando lá de cima pra ruazinha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40 - A escada que eu invadi, hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42 - Parte de baixo do Hilton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43 - A aula de dança:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44 - Edifício residencial na esquina da Ipiranga e São Luiz, de frente pra Praça da República, tem aptos enormes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 - Começo da Av. São Luiz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46 - Obras do Metrô
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47 - Aquele prédio da porta que eu mostrei lá no começo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 - Calçada da Praça da República:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49 - Prédio na Pça da República:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52 - Prédio construído no começo da década de 90 para o Banespa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 - Olha o Itália lá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 - Outro bem bonito:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 - Numa rua lateral, um hotel onde antes era uma garagem de bondes, os arcos da fachada foram preservados:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56 - Pena que o caminhão atrapalhou:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57 - Entrada do Hotel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 - Parte de trás do Itália:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 - Av. São Luiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 - Prédios da São luiz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63 - Bonito edifício:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 - Entrada dele:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66 - Vejam como placas padronizadas fazem a diferença:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 - Mais São luiz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68 - São Luiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69 - Praça Dom José Gaspar, muito bem tratada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 - Mais um residencial (Já estava escurencendo, e alguma fotos não estão tão boas}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73 - Um dos prédios que mais gosto, é do Artacho Jurado e um dos primeiros da cidade a ter Piscina e Salão de festas no topo do prédio (nçao lembro o nome)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74 - A entrada dele, há uma galeria no térreo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 - Detalhes da arquitetura de Artacho Jurado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78 - O restaurado Hotel Jaraguá, de longe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 79 - Pra terminar mais uma vista da Av. São Luiz


----------



## premutos

Is sao paulo the largest city in south america?


----------



## gutooo

^^ yes, with almost 20 million people in the metropolitan area!


----------



## ncjrsa

Great pics Eli! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dj21

good photos RRC!!
I love this region of the city!:banana:


----------



## eli1965

*Update no Fotolog*




















link:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka/


Thanks a lot!


----------



## RRC

Photos of Morás Street, in Pinheiros neighborhood, by the forumer Paulo



Paulo said:


> Rua Morás
> 
> Esta rua fica exatamente entre os bairros do Alto de Pinheiros, Vila Madalena e Pinheiros. É uma das mais valorizadas da ZO.
> Ela tem vista eterna para uma zona residencial de casas(um dos lados da rua só possui prédios, já o outro, só casas), um dos motivos de ser tão cara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33


----------



## gutooo

^^ thanks!

There are some cool medium sized residential buildings in this street, and the coolest thing is that they are only allowed in one side of the street, the rest of the street is full of houses!

(we can see that in the google earth pic)


----------



## dj21

wonderful photos!:banana:


----------



## Jim856796

This building (Ipiranga 165) is currently vacant and needs to be converted to an apartment building.


----------



## gutooo

^^ its not going to be a new hotel?


----------



## Sergei

Great thread, gutooo and contributors! One thing I would suggest is to shrink the banner at the very top of the main post. While the panorama is lovely, it stretches the whole page making it very hard to read the information.

Besides that, it's a wonderful thread. I have a friend from Sao Paulo, and I was interested to learn more about the city. It's surely a world class city! Thanks!


----------



## gutooo

^^ Thank you Sergei!

Thanks a lot for the suggestion, I will resize the banner!

:cheers:


----------



## el hay

*Mais fotos de Sampa*










link:http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka/519078085/










link:http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka/519044433/










link:http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka/510335705/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka/493662389/

Mais no fotolog:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka/


----------



## Küsel

The time of this eysore is soon to be gone after all these years of struggeling 









Well I always liked it anyway :lol:


----------



## xfogus

Kuesel said:


> The time of this eysore is soon to be gone after all these years of struggeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I always liked it anyway :lol:


How did they get that graffiti so high up :bash: ?


----------



## el hay

*Sampa Physical Grafitti*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/eli_k_hayasaka/61587996/in/photostream/


----------



## dutchmaster

^^ Oh, i hate that building, is so hugly!!

Keep posting gutooo, this thread is great :cheers:


----------



## new bulgaria

Kuesel said:


> The time of this eysore is soon to be gone after all these years of struggeling


How so?


----------



## PeterPOA

São Paulo is great. Good pics ... even these last ones with these horrible buildings are charming ...


----------



## gutooo

xfogus said:


> How did they get that graffiti so high up :bash: ?


Ninjas :lol:

The building is abandoned!



new bulgaria said:


> How so?


It will be imploded!


----------



## Küsel

gutooo said:


> Ninjas :lol:
> 
> The building is abandoned!
> 
> It will be imploded!


And I want to see it... is there already a date?

And when do they finally destroy the Minhocao?


----------



## cello1974

Kuesel said:


> And I want to see it... is there already a date?
> 
> And when do they finally destroy the Minhocao?


Minhocão is going to be remodelled. It will become a hyper modern tube with a pedestrian zone on top,...


----------



## gutooo

Kuesel said:


> And I want to see it... is there already a date?
> 
> And when do they finally destroy the Minhocao?


I want to see it too!

i don't know if there is already a date 



cello1974 said:


> Minhocão is going to be remodelled. It will become a hyper modern tube with a pedestrian zone on top,...


Thats not confirmed yet, it's just a project!










O novo Elevado

O Minhocão será transformado em uma inédita estrutura urbana e instituirá uma outra conexão entre a cidade e o seu entorno, entre os edifícios e sua implantação, interagindo com as condições existentes, complementando as redes de tráfego, o espaço cheio e o vazio. Ressurgirá sob novas formas de engenharia, de arquitetura e de espaços urbanos cuja expressão e representação será única e notável no contexto da cidade de São Paulo.

Manteremos o Elevado de pé, com sua função atual de conexão viária leste-oeste, porém propondo uma nova topografia que surgirá como uma experiência para diversificar a velocidade do fluxo atual desta construção tão bruta e odiada, transformando-o em um contemporâneo arcabouço pelo acoplamento de uma nova estrutura metálica ao corpo do Minhocão, constituindo-se em um único sistema com múltiplos usos e funções: um Parque elevado sobre as pistas de tráfego ao longo de toda a sua extensão, galerias laterais com usos diversificados, localizadas em pontos estratégicos e, anexados e coordenados a este novo conjunto, edifícios de acesso e de apoio infra-estrutural ao Parque e às galerias, com programas variados, públicos, devolvendo ao solo da cidade o seu caráter “líquido”, mutável.

Não se trata de estabelecer linhas, mas faces, oferecendo uma reflexão sobre o instante, sobre o fragmento e tornando a complexa realidade em pausa. Relações não visíveis que descrevem a equação da alma da cidade.

Manutenção do Elevado Costa e Silva como ligação Leste-Oeste

Sobre o Elevado Costa e Silva circulam diariamente 80.000 veículos das 6:30 h às 21:30 h, de segunda-feira a sábado (aos domingos e feriados ele é fechado). Seu tráfego intenso demonstra sua importância viária como ligação leste-oeste. Desse modo, decidimos mantê-lo com essa função, porém acrescentando novos programas e novo uso para essa estrutura, a fim de valorizar a região onde está situado, dando para a cidade uma nova dinâmica pela criação deste surpreendente espaço de convívio e lazer.


----------



## Küsel

Thanks for the info - I heard once about this project but thought it's just an idea. Would be fantastic if it could be realized!

Increadable - you are a bit more than one year out of the city and lose totally the overview. Sampa is just booming so fast wherever you look at


----------



## cello1974

Kuesel said:


> Thanks for the info - I heard once about this project but thought it's just an idea. Would be fantastic if it could be realized!
> 
> Increadable - you are a bit more than one year out of the city and lose totally the overview. Sampa is just booming so fast wherever you look at


That's just what I think when I see the new photos of the city!


----------



## gutooo

Kuesel said:


> Thanks for the info - I heard once about this project but thought it's just an idea. Would be fantastic if it could be realized!
> 
> Increadable - you are a bit more than one year out of the city and lose totally the overview. Sampa is just booming so fast wherever you look at





cello1974 said:


> That's just what I think when I see the new photos of the city!


The longest time Ive being away from SP was 6 months, and I was almost lost when I got back (I went to Victoria/Canada)!


----------



## cello1974

Imagine, I will only visit Sampa next year. I will see the whole Berrini area so different! Along Marginal Pinheiros there will be Parque Cidade Jardim, Florida Penthouses 1+2, Torre Eldorado, The Bridge, perhaps a big part of CAB Towers with their +200m, new Eletropaulo reformed,... OMG!!! Sampa is soooo dynamic. Every 16h a new highrise is finished!!! Over 900 under construction! This is simply shocking!!!!


----------



## Jim856796

Kuesel said:


> The time of this eysore is soon to be gone after all these years of struggeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I always liked it anyway :lol:


Should this building be imploded because the green section is infested with alien grafiti, it's facade is extremely butt-ugly, and the building itself is poorly constructed!

What is the exact name of this building and where can you find it on Emporis?


----------



## gutooo

^^ http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=saovito-saopaulo-brazil

:colgate:


----------



## Küsel

gutooo said:


> ^^ http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=saovito-saopaulo-brazil
> 
> :colgate:


They write there:


> Status: under reconstruction


Well, that's a bit exagorated - "under demolition" would hit the nail better :rofl:

Let's start the *Beautiful Sao Vito - thread*:


----------



## Califoreigner

*Any room to grow?*

I've been to New York City.

This place makes New York City look like a village.:nuts: 

Looks like the only place left to build is underground. How about a 50 storey subterranean skyscraper - with balconies! :lol:


----------



## cello1974

Califoreigner said:


> I've been to New York City.
> 
> This place makes New York City look like a village.:nuts:
> 
> Looks like the only place left to build is underground. How about a 50 storey subterranean skyscraper - with balconies! :lol:


Ha, this might be the result of growth in about 20 years! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Küsel

There is plenty of space still left in Sampa. The city covers some 1500km2, a lot of them still primary forests. It also has the biggest agriculture population in the whole state. The Metro region covers some 8000km2 for its 20mio. The problem is not the land ressource, it's the water ressources and traffic problems due to uncontrolled infrastructure planning during the boom years of the 50s to 80s


----------



## cello1974

Kuesel said:


> There is plenty of space still left in Sampa. The city covers some 1500km2, a lot of them still primary forests. It also has the biggest agriculture population in the whole state. The Metro region covers some 8000km2 for its 20mio. The problem is not the land ressource, it's the water ressources and traffic problems due to uncontrolled infrastructure planning during the boom years of the 50s to 80s


I've just been waiting for your comment. NO!!! There is definately NOT enough space!!! A lot of space is covered by preserved areas, many areas can be verticalized as Belenzinho, Santana or Tatuapé or Brás. But new space for building is almost gone! hno:


----------



## gutooo

Kuesel said:


> There is plenty of space still left in Sampa. The city covers some 1500km2, a lot of them still primary forests. It also has the biggest agriculture population in the whole state. The Metro region covers some 8000km2 for its 20mio. The problem is not the land ressource, it's the water ressources and traffic problems due to uncontrolled infrastructure planning during the boom years of the 50s to 80s


cello is rigth!

But there are lots of places where buildings can stil be built!

And they are starting to demolish old buildings to build new ones!


----------



## Gandhi

Nice Pics form Sao Paulo

I´ll travel to Brazil in november!...Sp, waiting for me  kay:

greetings from caribbean


----------



## Califoreigner

Kuesel said:


> There is plenty of space still left in Sampa. The city covers some 1500km2, a lot of them still primary forests. It also has the biggest agriculture population in the whole state. The Metro region covers some 8000km2 for its 20mio. The problem is not the land ressource, it's the water ressources and traffic problems due to uncontrolled infrastructure planning during the boom years of the 50s to 80s


Thanks for the clarification. 

Although, it would still be funny if they started building underground. :hahaha:


----------



## cello1974

Kuesel said:


> There is plenty of space still left in Sampa. The city covers some 1500km2, a lot of them still primary forests. It also has the biggest agriculture population in the whole state. The Metro region covers some 8000km2 for its 20mio. The problem is not the land ressource, it's the water ressources and traffic problems due to uncontrolled infrastructure planning during the boom years of the 50s to 80s


Just now I realsed this sentence!!! About 0.08% in Sao Paulo live from agriculture!!! What a ridiculous statement!!! In the whole State??? No way!!! Just look in the N and W of SP State!!!! :bash:


----------



## MJBU

*a beautiful city an amazing thread also  *


----------



## cello1974

gutooo said:


> Continuando com a minha série...
> 
> Dia 5 de abril eu subi no Brascan Century Plaza, que é um complexo com 3 torres, um hotel, uma torre comercial e uma residencial. Lá também tem um open mall com os cinemas Kinoplex!
> 
> É o prédio mais alto do Itaim!
> 
> O tempo estava uma merda, mas deu pra tirar umas fotos legais!
> 
> [01] Vista para a Paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [02] Olhando para a Marginal, destaque para o Radisson:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [03] Eldorado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [04] Dr. Arnaldo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [05] Itaim, jardins, pinheiros...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [06] Itaim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [07] Olhando pra marginal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [08] Birmann 31:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [09] Eletropaulo, detalhe para o Einstein no morumbi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [10] CENU:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [11] e-tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [12] Itaim, Vila Olimpia...:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [13] Mais zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [14] Itaim, Vila Olimpia, Brooklin, Moema.....:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [15] Itaim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [16] Sentindo Paulista, com o Ibirapuera no meio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [17] Itaim e Vila Nova Conceição:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [18] Obelisco e Oca no Ibirapuera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [19] Itaim e Vila Nova Conceição:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [20] Pinheiros e Jaraguá:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [21] Destaque para a Igreja Nossa Senhora do Brasil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [22] Paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [23] Paulista e os nossos fakes highrises, ladeira da 9 de julho:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [24] Mais antenas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [25] Torre da UNIP, ginásio do Ibirapuera e Catedral Ortodoxa (Paraíso):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [26] Menos zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [27] Paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [28] Paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [29] Muito verde:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [30] Trânsito:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [31] Entrada do Ibirapuera, saída do tunel e prédio do Clodovil (o com trepadeiras):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [32] Bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [33] By Othake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [34] Olhando para o Brooklin, shopping morumbi no fundo, da pra ver a represa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [35] Cidade Jardim u/c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [36] Amei essa foto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [37] Essa vai ser surpresa, só vou por daqui a alguns dias
> 
> [38] Skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [39] Biruta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [40] Ocean Air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [41] Eu gosto desse neo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [42] Prédio da Abril e prédios da Faria Lima:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [43] Paulista:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [44] Mais pra direita:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [45] Zona moderna:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [46] A Cicarelli mora aí:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [47] Olhando pro Brooklin, Morumbi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [48] Sampa não tem skyline?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [49] Itaim e Vila Nova Conceição, amo esses neos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [50] O motivo para o limite de altura:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [51] Parque do Ibirapuera no fundo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [52]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [53] DOIS eslicopisteros:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [54] Eslicopistero perdido:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agradeço à administração do Brascan Century Plaza! kay:
> 
> Depois anda tem beeem mais fotos de vários outros prédios!


Some more megalopolis pics by guto!


----------



## dj21

wonderful photos!
but I already saw at brasilian threads!:lol:


----------



## gutooo

The black and white version of #48!










:colgate:


----------



## cello1974

^^ Desculpe por já ter postado guto. Mas nao agüentei até parecerem essas fotos aqui no internacional!!!!


----------



## gutooo

^^ imagina 

Valeu por ter postado!


----------



## Küsel

This thread went back to page 4 - DON'T LET THAT HAPPEN AGAIN!!! :cheers:


----------



## gutooo

^^ here you go!

Some pics I took downtown last month, when the pope visited São Paulo

[01] Praça do Patriarca, com a rua Libero Badaró interditada:









[02] Saída da 23 de maio na praça da bandeira:









[03] Prefeitura:









[04] Olhando para a paulista:









[05] O trio:









[06] Multidão aguardando o papa:









[07] Vale do Anhangabaú (parque):









[08] Chafariz na praça Ramos de Azevedo:









[09] Ambulante no Viaduto do Chá:









[10] Viaduto e vale:









[11] Viaduto do Chá:









[12] Teatro Municipal:









[13] Viaduto do Chá e praça do Patriarca:









[14] Municipal:









[15] Skyline (da pra ver o Banespa):









[16] Lateral do municipal:









[17] Vovô Sampaio Moreira:









[18] Aguardando o sinal:









[19] Municipal:









[20] Detalhe:









[21] Detalhe:









[22] Detalhe:









[23] Cúpula:









[24] Prédios ao redor:









[25] Municipal:









[26] Mais gente na Libero Badaró:









[27] Jardins suspensos:









[28] Praça do Patriarca:









[29] Zoom:









[30] Da pra ver as torres da Sé:









[31] Nessa da pra ver o tunel:









[32] Viaduto do Chá, vale e etc...:


----------



## Okan

i like Sao Paolo :cheers:


----------



## Küsel

WOW! The advertizing ban REALLY turned the city into a beauty!!!! It was about time and look at the difference


----------



## gutooo

^^ now we can see more architecture!

And most facades are being restored!

Sampa is under revolution :cheer:


----------



## cello1974

...Just as the SP stock exchange that is growing at the moment in record pace!!!


----------



## Küsel

They only should get rid of the traffic somehow (more metro lines, car free centers, P+R etc...) and the place is perfect


----------



## gutooo

^^ thats the main problem 

And its FAR, FAR, FAR away from being solved!

Now there are two subway lines being build, but is not enough, São Paulo will aways be chaotic!


----------



## cello1974

gutooo said:


> ^^ thats the main problem
> 
> And its FAR, FAR, FAR away from being solved!
> 
> Now there are two subway lines being build, but is not enough, São Paulo will aways be chaotic!


You mean two ADDITIONAL metro lines!!!


----------



## gutooo

^^ one brand new line (4-yellow), and new stations in another subway line (2-green)!


----------



## cello1974

Okay!!! The metro system will grow another 150km in the next years.


----------



## gutooo

^^ next 50 or 100 years maybe :lol:


:jk:


----------



## cello1974

If the mayors continue that stupid, yes!


----------



## Küsel

Curitiba shows how it works - only they realized the problem already back in 67 when the city still had some 400'000 inhabitatns. For Sampa it's too late - MAYBE... some streets finally also have their own bus lanes. What about a "London Project". Make drivin into the city so expensive that it's not worth and people go by bus - because the streets are now emptier you can also add more buslines and vehicles and the problem is solved halfway. But it needs a lot of infrastructure first.

And you don't want to buy some trams from us, as they do in the Ukraine? There are still some tram tracks hidden under the asphalt of Sampa


----------



## cello1974

Kuesel said:


> Curitiba shows how it works - only they realized the problem already back in 67 when the city still had some 400'000 inhabitatns. For Sampa it's too late - MAYBE... some streets finally also have their own bus lanes. What about a "London Project". Make drivin into the city so expensive that it's not worth and people go by bus - because the streets are now emptier you can also add more buslines and vehicles and the problem is solved halfway. But it needs a lot of infrastructure first.
> 
> And you don't want to buy some trams from us, as they do in the Ukraine? There are still some tram tracks hidden under the asphalt of Sampa


Curitiba solved the problems in the 1980's,... when Jaimie Lerner was mayor of the city! And the problems were solved for a certain time. Now they plan an elevated high-speed train, because biarticulated busses are already packed during the rush-hours, and the 2-minutes' rhythm doesn't allow more busses on the expresso lanes! All the "solved" problem are growing,...


----------



## Küsel

I thought it was already mayor Arzua in the 60s with the help of Lerner (before he was mayor) that introduced the system. Maybe I mix up something...


----------



## cello1974

... Yes, I think so. Because Jaimie Lerner continued his work afterwards with mayor Machado who was elected as successor of Lerner,...


----------



## Jim856796

About the airports of Sao Paulo, I think Congonhas is a terrible airport due to the facts that it served more passengers than Guarulhos Airport (the airport that replaced Congonhas as the city's main airport in 1985), it served 17.5 million passengers in 2005 making it Brazil's busiest airport, and that both of its runways are very short for an international airport.


----------



## cello1974

17.5 million is pretty small!!! Guarulhos Int'l has even sless passengers??? :lol: :uh:


----------



## oliver999

sea sea sea sea


----------



## Audiomuse

Wow, I've definately got to get to Sao Paulo, This thread is INSPIRING!!!!


----------



## Audiomuse

Jim856796 said:


> About the airports of Sao Paulo, I think Congonhas is a terrible airport due to the facts that it served more passengers than Guarulhos Airport (the airport that replaced Congonhas as the city's main airport in 1985), it served 17.5 million passengers in 2005 making it Brazil's busiest airport, and that both of its runways are very short for an international airport.


OMG! You predicted it! 

It is a bad runway.

So many people died yesterday... :[


----------



## Küsel

He was for sure not the only one who predicted it. Congonhas is called "airplane carrier" by many pilots of which several boycotted already the airport. The problem has to be well known for years to be dangerous. And it was NOT the first time an accident happened  

The politicians should now take action. Close it down or forbid big airplanes after a total renovation of the runways - this time a PROPER and evaluated one!!!!! 

Horror... I was taking off and landing there for sure about 4 or 5 times


----------



## cello1974

Kuesel said:


> He was for sure not the only one who predicted it. Congonhas is called "airplane carrier" by many pilots of which several boycotted already the airport. The problem has to be well known for years to be dangerous. And it was NOT the first time an accident happened
> 
> The politicians should now take action. Close it down or forbid big airplanes after a total renovation of the runways - this time a PROPER and evaluated one!!!!!
> 
> Horror... I was taking off and landing there for sure about 4 or 5 times


The runways WERE renovated, but they haven't done the final steps to prevent rain water from running down the runways,...


----------



## gutooo

I went to the site today, it was sad!

It smelled like burning rubber and fuel 

The runways were renovated, but the plane had a problem in one engine!

They don't know yet what happened!

The problem is not the lengh of the runways, is the surroundings!


----------



## cello1974

I have heard just now in TV, that the plane had a technical defect,...


----------



## wicca13

incredible, this city is really big, it is really god to see a city like sao paulo growing and growing even more, each day...


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Bond James Bond said:


> Cool bridge! :eat:
> 
> Seems to be a bit of overkill for that relatively small river, but it looks nice anyway.


It crosses not just a river, but also some expressways and a train line. And they are actually two bridges, one over the other, one goes north and other south. (check the picture below)
Anyway, they wanted to do something of monumental proportions as we can see.


----------



## dj21

wonderful pics Gutooo
just amazing


----------



## Cidade_Branca

JoseRodolfo said:


> It crosses not just a river, but also some expressways and a train line. And they are actually two bridges, one over the other, one goes north and other south. (check the picture below)
> Anyway, they wanted to do something of monumental proportions as we can see.


Impressive... one bridge with two... wonderful.


----------



## Kaique

I'm not an noncondicional fan of São Paulo, but I have to admit, it's an irresistible city. 


Parabéns! Vamos caprichar nas fotos que SP tem seu lado belo.

Assim, sem querer ser chato, poderiam colocar as fotos mais atuais na capa do Thread.
A maioria não olha todas as páginas.


----------



## Kilbane

Kaique said:


> I'm not an noncondicional fan of São Paulo, but I have to admit, it's an irresistible city.
> 
> 
> Parabéns! Vamos caprichar nas fotos que SP tem seu lado belo.
> 
> Assim, sem querer ser chato, poderiam colocar as fotos mais atuais na capa do Thread.
> A maioria não olha todas as páginas.


I agree with you.
This is the best and largest thread of São Paulo, the best pics have to be at the first page.
São Paulo, SP - World Cup 2014 is here!


----------



## Deanb

looks like a combination of Bangkok, NYC and Latin America lol 

the city looks ENORMOUS! 
really interesting...


----------



## gutooo

A HDR I made!


----------



## mbuildings

stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

I can see beautiful in ugliness...only in São Paulo.


----------



## FishDish

wow!!!!.... sao paulo such a big and dense city, would luv to go there sum day.... what bridge is this??? the one undergoing construction


----------



## Kailyas

Very massive, big, and dense city. Sao Paolo is just amazing.


----------



## Kailyas

Very massive, big, and dense city. Sao Paolo is just amazing.:banana:^^:banana::banana:


----------



## xlchris

O M G!! I'm going to look at this tonight! This is so great! You did a great job, where do you live exactly?


----------



## Kailyas

Yeah, great pictures, really shows how Sao Paolo is so beautiful and big. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Pule

Sao Paulo is beutiful I like it. One of the city on my "Cities to visit" list.


----------



## samba_man

*Landing in São Paulo....

.... the megalopolis of all brazilians!*






*Must see....very impressive video!*


----------



## MasonsInquiries

^^yeah, it is. truly!!!


----------



## StevenW

Awe-inspiring!! :master:


----------



## speed_demon

I feel very proud of being a typical paulistano, I love my city....the city of huge italian and japanese colozination, so it couldn´t be different. If u´re willing to come to my town, make sure you´re coming to a Concrete Jungle literally. In Brazil we got two major jungles, the Amazon jungle and the concrete jungle. 

And God save Sport Club Corinthians, the most popular team in Sao Paulo and off course the best team in the World, the first FIFA World Champion! Suck my d* SPFC and Palmeiras!!!

:lol: :cheers:


----------



## odivelense

Too big....Too insane......but..............................TRULY AMAZING:cheers:


----------



## Brazilianjazz

samba_man said:


> *Landing in São Paulo....
> 
> .... the megalopolis of all brazilians!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Must see....very impressive video!*



That video is amazing Guto, thanks.
Spite of is not possible to see: the north Sao Paulo, east Sao Paulo and great part of west and south zones. And the view of right side of that plane?


----------



## xxDxx

:nuts: massive


----------



## muckie

gutooo
ure hdr pics are the most beautiful images ive ever seen from sao paulo
u could use'em as post cards


----------



## sebvill

Gigantic. Truly amazing! As a Southamerican Im proud of Sampa. 

PS:That video was great.


----------



## flaino

very great sao paulo! amazing!!!


----------



## LS Kim

My city is really fantatisc!!:cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, one of the most impressive cities on this world


----------



## Tegucigalpense

Don't talk as though we haven't been in NYC man...


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR

DPJ1986_ said:


> Imagens aéreas feitas pela repórter Pétria Chaves do helicóptero da CBN
> 
> 
> As imagens ficaram muito boas, pena o dia estar muito nublado...
> 
> Bônus 1: Jockey Club de São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bônus 2: Ponte Cidade Jardim e o Parque do Povo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chegando a Ponte - Fundações do Landmark e Florida Penthouses à esquerda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Ponte - o Terreno ao lado do CENU é bem grandinho mesmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novamente


----------



## ivson

Muito bom esse thread! Gostei das fotos, de todas!


----------



## Audiomuse

I love this thread. Please add to it Gutoo! You are amazing


----------



## gutooo

More pics:

001









002









003









004









005









006









007









008









009









010









011









012









013









014









015









016









017









018









019









020









021









022









023









024









025









026









027









028









029









030









031









032









033









034









035









036









037









038









039









040









041









042









043









044









045









046









047









048









049









050









051









052









053









054









055


----------



## Taller Better

Now I really _need _to go back to Sampa.... your pix make me miss it!


----------



## Bruno_BL

Great pics!!


----------



## Küsel

Oh my, you did it again :banana:
More!


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Great Pictures
thx for sharing


----------



## gutooo

More pics:

056









057









058









059









060









061









062









063









064









065









066









067









068









069









070









071









072









073









074









075









076









077









078









079









080









081









082









083









084









085









086









087









088









089









090









091









092









093









094









095









096


----------



## Küsel

Absolute wonderful pics as usual! :applause:
You used several objectives as it seems. The cool old guy I think I know. If I am not very mistaken I met him once on Av. Sao Joao, but he didn't have the tie


----------



## ZZ-II

kay:, wonderful new pics!!! i love sao paulo


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

Great pics gutooo!!!


----------



## Alibaba

great collection

Brazil always intrigue me... hot looking people and laid back lifestyles


this is a good tour inside Sao Paolo

cheers buddy


----------



## Felipinho

Chaotic City

I love my city

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.


----------



## Rodrigo Guidotti

These pics are fantastic! I love SP too!


----------



## Rodrigo Guidotti

Congonhas Airport


----------



## Küsel

I remember taking off and landing there several times... it's a mixture between pure fascination and abstract horror :lol:

BTW: did they reopen it again? What's the future of Congonhas?


----------



## gutooo

^^ they didnt close the airport!

They will make bigger runways and build new terminals and aircraft hangars!


----------



## gutooo

More pics:

097









098









099









100









101









102









103









104









105









106









107









108









109









110









111









112









113









114









115









116









117









118









119









120









121









122









123









124









125









126









127









128









129









130









131









132









133









134









135









136









137









138









139









140









141









142









143









144









145









146









147









148









149









150









151









152









153









154









155









156









157









158









159









160









161









162









163









164









165









166









167









168









169









170









171









172









173









174









175









176









177









178









179









180









181









182









183









184









185









186









187









188









189









190









191


----------



## samba_man

WOW!


Awesome pics, and the landings in the video are stunning!


----------



## LS Kim

Love São Paulo!!


----------



## davee08

OMG sao paulo is absolutely awesome this has got to be the biggest metropolitan place i've seen and greatly appreciate the pics gutooo done a great job especially with ur new batch of pics


----------



## cello1974

Unfortunately, downtown is shabby and neglected. It's a shame mayors didn't do more for it until now! It could be such a nice place, because the constructions themselves are good....


----------



## Küsel

thanks for the new pics - love especially the liberdade and night shots. You tested out some new lenses as it seems


----------



## zukawi

thanks for yuor information


----------



## Kelsen

Amazing nigth shots.


----------



## TEBC

beauty in your own way


----------



## amsincero1

Wowwwwww.....Great collection!!!!


----------



## PRG_São Paulo

Amazing site! SP deserves it and much more.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI

congratulations Gutoo!!
São Paulo: the lovely chaotic city!!


----------



## KASchramm

I love SP.

1 









2









3 









4









5 Copan









6









7 Copan









8









9 









10Consolação st.









11









12









13









14









15









16









17
http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/2696/1000150hg2.jpg[IMG]

18
[IMG]http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8145/1000149ur3.jpg

19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









30









31









32









33









34









35









36









37









38 









39 XV de Novembro st.









40









40 









41









42









43









44









45









46









47









48









49









51









52









53









54









55









56









57









58









59









60









61 Liberdade









62









63









64









65









66 









67









68









69









70









71









72









73









74









75









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=604024


----------



## gutooo

The new bridge almost finished:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412154&page=5


----------



## gutooo




----------



## Paulo

^^ Caracas, que foto linda² gutooo!!!


----------



## Augustines




----------



## Augustines

*the morning at sao paulo*


----------



## Augustines

*the evening at Sao Paulo*


----------



## Augustines




----------



## gutooo

^^ hey,only the first pic is from sao paulo, edit that!


----------



## cello1974

Augustines said:


> *the morning at sao paulo*


That is not Sao Paulo, my dear! It must be somewhere in Russia or Eastern Euope, since I can see Cyrillic letters on the building on the right hand side! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cello1974

gutooo said:


> ^^ hey,only the first pic is from sao paulo, edit that!


The "evening pic shows Sao Paulo Vila Olímpia (it is from the Siemens homepage and is really sao Paulo, as seen from the old Hilton Tower), the first one displays a Russian town and the last one maybe Pnomknongdongwui! :lol::lol::nuts:hno:


----------



## Küsel

Augustines: This is Moscow, I think north of the center :lol:


----------



## cello1974

Isn't the transmission tower even the Ostankino Tower???


----------



## szasza

Yes!It's definitely Moscow with Ostankino Tower!


----------



## Augustines

Sorry
I search from google
^v^
_/\_
sorry


----------



## speed_demon

:lol: LOL, that´s not SP.

Guto, your photos are breathtaking...Can I upload some of them at Panoramio? Thanks.


----------



## gutooo

Here are some I took from the top of my University!


----------



## Greg

Great fotos of a true megacity


----------



## LS Kim

Great pics!! :cheers:


----------



## Overmundo

guttooo..caramba ...dali da anhembi tem essa vista??...aquele predio nem parece muito alto...!!!


----------



## Everton

Nossa... Não é porque é sobre meu estado e meu país, mas este é o melhor thread que já vi!
Como pode caber tantos mundos, culturas e ideologias em uma só cidade? Com seus problemas, excessos e surpresas, São Paulo é única!


----------



## andre2907

Yörch said:


> Actually Mexico City and Buenos Aires have bigger economies by themselves (MC: 315, BA:245, SP: 225). http://www.citymayors.com/statistics/richest-cities-2005.html
> 
> But definitely Sao Paulo is looking best that never in the past!
> 
> All the pictures show a vibrant and amazin city!


True. That's because Mexico City and Buenos Aires are the capitals and the most important cities while in Brazil São Paulo is the most important city but the capital is Brasília.


----------



## Küsel

Maybe they were talking about the state and not the city of Sampa, don't remember.


----------



## sattin

Aew Gutooo continua atualizanu aki bota mais fotos RoxX de sampa aew xD
Flws...


----------



## Küsel

He has now a new thread... but this one shouldn't die anyway, true!


----------



## PRG_São Paulo

What is the new site?


----------



## RogerioAndrade

Guto always impress me. He is an excellent photographer.
The other thread about Sao Paulo is cool too, where he "sliced" the pictures. But I personally prefer this one. 

I just would like to correct that, in the front page, it is said that the Italia Building is the highest. Actually, Mirante do Vale is the highest building, while the Bandeirantes Tv Antenna is the highest structure in the city. The Italia building has the fame, but Mirante is actually a few meters higher.


----------



## Wey

WE WANT MORE!


----------



## LS Kim

edit


----------



## Thina

Excellent. I love São Paulo.


----------



## christos-greece

Any pics?


----------



## Geoce

Sampa is simply amazing.....but, where are d pics?


----------



## LS Kim

More pics:

All pics from Brazilian Forum


----------



## Tom...

beautiful density!!


----------



## LS Kim

kay:


----------



## Virtualtopia

Wow.

I had no idea that Sao Paulo was such a metropolis.


----------



## Küsel

Well it has been taken over by Mumbai and Dehli but it's still the 7th biggest metro in the world with 20mio


----------



## LS Kim

-edit-


----------



## pogo_mieze

amazing mcity .. I wouldn't like to live there though. The residential areas look not so nice, at least the ones on the pics


----------



## Seattlelife

Sao Paulo is am urban photographer's DREAM!!! I hope to visit one day.


----------



## RicardoSSA

This city's density, diversity, nightlife and opulence are truly hard to match...


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

erika sp said:


> I was already robbed there once. And I also was surrounded by 4 or 5 poor kids "asking me" for money, it was kind of frightening; I used to go very often to donwtonw e galeria do rock, but I´ve stopped because things like that


Do you´re raised in Uranus, Mars...or Iceland? If you are "surrounded" by poor kids in day time, asking for money, is simple. Tell them to **** off and walk away.


----------



## erika sp

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Do you´re raised in Uranus, Mars...or Iceland? If you are "surrounded" by poor kids in day time, asking for money, is simple. Tell them to **** off and walk away.



Não é tão simples, não... eu coloquei o "pedindo" entre aspas pq não estavam bem pedindo. Eu disse q não tinha - e eu realmente não tinha - e um deles respondeu: "eu não to pedindo!"; Daí eu tive q sair correndo hno:

Não sei se vc vai muito ao centro, mas quem trabalha por lá tem altas histórias para falar dos moleques de rua, o principal alvo são as mulheres; Mas eu já vi darem uma "rasteira" num cara, não sei ele xingou os moleques qdo foram pedir dinheiro, só sei q ele foi pro chão...e os meninos saíram correndo tão rápido q ninguém conseguiu fazer nada.

Como eu costumava ir bastante pro Centro quando era mais nova, eu falo com conhecimento de causa, mas claro q tem gente q trabalha lá há anos e nunca aconteceu nada. Mas enfim, eu adoraria ver umas fotos bem tiradas dos arredores da Bolsa e do café Girondino, que tb é lindão


----------



## san pueblo

Não sei se já postaram isso aqui, mas eu achei esse video fantástico:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InWifglIkQ0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## san pueblo

Se alguém souber como fazer para colocar o video diretamente aqui, eu agradeço. Vale a pena.


----------



## san pueblo

:dunno:


----------



## Arrrgh

JoseRodolfo said:


>


When I make this in SimCity people tell me that I'm not being realistic because cities that dense don't exist :cheers:


----------



## ruifo

san pueblo said:


> Não sei se já postaram isso aqui, mas eu achei esse video fantástico:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InWifglIkQ0&feature=player_embedded


The code is:
[youtube ]InWifglIkQ0[/youtube ] => sem os espaço (without spaces)


----------



## san pueblo

^^

Valeu, cara. O video é bom pra caramba. Mostra bem porque São Paulo virou o que é hoje.


----------



## VelesHomais

Wow, it's almost difficult to believe that this footage is from 1944, when world was in ruins.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updates from Sao Paulo, incuding ^^ this video


----------



## ruifo

VelesHomais said:


> Wow, it's almost difficult to believe that this footage is from 1944, when world was in ruins.


Brazil was far way from the WW II, with a pulsing economy and receiving lots of refugee families scaping from Europe an from Japan! São Paulo was one of the main destinations for them, because of the growing industry of the city and the growing crops of the state inner-lands.


----------



## JoseRodolfo

VelesHomais said:


> Wow, it's almost difficult to believe that this footage is from 1944, when world was in ruins.


Europe and Japan were in ruins.


----------



## bubu91

I must go there some day, such big cities are interesting. Nice video.


----------



## AMS guy

Truly fascinating city.


----------



## tuba162

Incredible video !!!


----------



## JoseRodolfo

from: http://www.shafir.info/plain/brazil~san_paolo~san_paolo_1.htm


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Sao Paulo


----------



## RogerioAndrade

erika sp said:


> I was already robbed there once. And I also was surrounded by 4 or 5 poor kids "asking me" for money, it was kind of frightening; I used to go very often to donwtonw e galeria do rock, but I´ve stopped because things like that


I´ve worked in the downtown area for about seven years and never had a problem with homeless people nor was robbed.
When a homeless ask for money I simply say "not today, sorry", and keep walking.

Downton can be dangerous at night, in certain places/streets, after 20h00.... before that there´s nothing to fear. Just keep an eye on your belongings and do not expose anything like jewelry or big, expensive cameras. That´s all.
Downton is a lot safer now and you can enjoy its surroundings quite safely during the day.


----------



## mas74

Im happy to se that down town seems much cleaner than in the past and that the clean city program is working out well cant wait to the day i return to visit my place of birth.


----------



## ruifo

Some other shots of the old dowtown in São Paulo!! Wich is among my favorite places in the city!!

http://www.wikiwak.com/red/Faculdade_do_Largo_São_Francisco









http://jacoblangvad.com/news/2007/03/5/









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Saopaulo_copan.jpg









http://www.superfuture.com/supernews/?m=200909&paged=2









http://darkwing.uoregon.edu/~sergiok/brasil/saopaulo.html









http://gobrazil.about.com/od/sopaulo/ig/S-o-Paulo-Skyline-Images/skyline1.htm








See here this above one in a bigger size: 3072 × 2304 - 1553k - jpg

http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/d0d68/16e676/









http://www.ricksenley.com/index/brazil









http://www.travelpod.com/travel-pho...a/1133775420/downtown_sao_paulo.jpg/tpod.html


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

I love these views of Sao Paulo, very charming kay:.


----------



## Elídio Xavier

There is some reasons why brazilian cities are so diferent of the rest of the cities outside latin america:

Diferent of canadian or american cities for example, cities here there isn't an specific area for construction of buildings, just need a construction company buy a land and build(but some neighborhoods are restrictions). The commercial buildings(are not that many) are scattered throughout the city.

The vast majority of buildings are residentials. In a violent city is more safety to live in a closed condominium with security kiosk and cameras(and other safety items, such as electric fence) than be in a house that would require much investment to have the same security.

São Paulo(San Paolo) could have one of the tallest buildings in the world: Tower of Peace, Parque Residential Itaim-Bibi, The Business Tower I and II... I don't know the others but tower of Peace(that is a monumental project) was cancelled becouse would imply the destruction of many historical streets and historical buildings(The World Trade Center for example, the construction implied the destruction of many historical streets), moreover the traffic of vehicles that is no longer supported today without these building, with them...

One of the first building in the world with glass facade was built in Brazil. But here is not very economically viable to build with glass facade because of cost of refrigeration(maintenance). On the contrary, we see many buildings of concrete instead of metal and glass, and "quebra-sóis"(brise-soleil) as well as the building COPAN and others to avoid the intense heat of the sun.

In many neighborhoods(or even whole cities) there is a height limit for buildings, the reasons for this may be several, depends on the place.

So, there is cultural and environmental diferences to consider it.


----------



## ruifo

Visual flight in São Paulo city and Sao Paulo state coast line (70km away from the city), on 19-June-2010. Enjoy!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG1ovZfwbr4


----------



## JoseRodolfo

^^ Very nice!! Thanks!!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Impressive density !


----------



## Medaart

I love the 9th photo upwards watching!!!


----------



## Guaporense

Elídio Xavier said:


> There is some reasons why brazilian cities are so diferent of the rest of the cities outside latin america:
> 
> Diferent of canadian or american cities for example, cities here there isn't an specific area for construction of buildings, just need a construction company buy a land and build(but some neighborhoods are restrictions). The commercial buildings(are not that many) are scattered throughout the city.
> 
> The vast majority of buildings are residentials. In a violent city is more safety to live in a closed condominium with security kiosk and cameras(and other safety items, such as electric fence) than be in a house that would require much investment to have the same security.


I would say that the main reason of why Brazil's cities are much denser than the US's cities is because gas prices are much higher in Brazil. As result, people travel smaller distances and hence, tend to live more close together.

In the US it is common to travel 50 km to commute, daily. Here in Brazil, that's very uncommon.


----------



## thicken

[email protected] said:


> for to be exact, sao paulo looks poor N-Y


just sp is reacher than your city, paris and any french city... ok?


----------



## alama

SP is a very huge city, it's like a rain forest of concrete buildings.
Wow, I am very impressed!


----------



## andreslferraz

Sampa is really fascinating! great pics and videos...


----------



## Elídio Xavier

...and growing fast. SP inaugurates one building per day, this is 2007 statistic, today should be much more.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos and video of Sao Paulo


----------



## ruifo

A Longer version of the above posted panoramic flight video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voSnHJZ9zW4


----------



## EL Adelantado

WOW! Awesome plane, It looks expensive hahaha. Who's the pilot? Saludos de un Chileno en Canada


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photo-updates about Sao Paulo


----------



## ruifo

EL Adelantado said:


> WOW! Awesome plane, It looks expensive hahaha. Who's the pilot? Saludos de un Chileno en Canada


Un amigo (a friend).


----------



## caduroxbr

Sao Paulo the megalopolis!
Campinas-SP-Santos have more 23.000.000 peoples... In the future (2016 or 17 i think) a new megalopolis appear: SP-RIO, arround 40.000.000 peoples.


----------



## ruifo

Some more thrilling HD videos os *Sampa*:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMtFWhk_BcM






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HnWw-WJwN8






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTZrF0qjB9E


----------



## RogerioAndrade

*great*

What a great updated to this topic.
Those aerial pictures as just AWESOME !
Thanks a lot for posting them.

The city has changed a bit since 2005, when this topic started. Specially after the "clean city" law. So it´s great to have some updates.


----------



## christos-greece

Those recent videos and photos about Sao Paulo are really great


----------



## lusorod

absolutely love this thread!!! Thanks Guto, you have done an awesome job. Funny to see how much certain areas of the the city have already changed when compared to some pictures you have here from a few yrs ago!!! WOW


----------



## 872533

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aztecgoddess

Great pics


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Just great and very nice photos from Sao Paulo indeed


----------



## Rio atrato

*S2 SP*

*By Carlos Alckmin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/
*


----------



## Rio atrato

*By RBPdesign

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rbpdesigner/sets/72157601753976811/with/4304847162/
*


----------



## christos-greece

At night Sao Paulo is more great; thanks again for those photos


----------



## ruifo

Very nice adds!
Obrigado!


----------



## 872533

^^very good pics. classic night photos.


----------



## Guaporense

Great photos from the biggest city in the southnern hemisphere.


----------



## Joás Santos

The brazilian's Brooklyn is wonderful. Better than New York's Brooklyn. (I Think So!)


----------



## Jeff Portella

^^ Você vai procurar isso em todos os threads do internacional ou já chega?


----------



## JoseRodolfo

garcia5815 said:


> cade as favelas


Eu ia dar uma resposta grosseira dizendo onde estavam elas, mas resolvi deixar pra você pensar.


----------



## juancito

Love the images, thanks for sharing them and keep them coming.


----------



## Joás Santos

garcia5815 said:


> cade as favelas


só pode ser brincadeira, um perfeito troll.


----------



## KASchramm

Christmas in Paulista Avenue



KASchramm said:


> *As luzes natalinas da Av. Paulista por KASchramm (12/2010) - Um presente aos foristas e visitantes que acompanharam o fórum em 2010*
> 
> Olá amigos!
> 
> Ontem (21/21) visitei a Paulista para fotografar as decorações de Natal. Está muito legal, recomendo. Há muito movimento, o que as fotos muitas vezes não conseguiram registrar. Espero que gostem.
> 
> 1 Começo da avenida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Shopping Paulista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Paulista... Andando sentido Consolação.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Itau Cultural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 Hospital Santa Catarina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Metrô Brigadeiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 MASP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 37 Trianon. O parque está lindo, e tem atividades e apresentações no interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 44
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 Esse será o palco de shows do reveillon. Nesse ano, fizeram aí uma praça de Natal, a qual será desmontada no dia 25 para dar lugar ao palco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 59 Itau (?). Tem apresentações que ocorrem algumas vezes por noite aqui. Não tenho os horários para postar, mas deve ter em algum lugar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 Parque Mario Covas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 73 Esse prédio tinha essa decoração com esses paineis, por vezes formavam imagens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74 Casarão abandonado ao lado do Parque Mário Covas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 A Praça de Natal. Reparem no elevador para portadores de necessidades especiais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76 Entrando, após uma fila que, embora imensa, andou rapidamente.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 79
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81 Conjunto Nacional e BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 82 Shopping Center 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 83
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 84
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> É isso aí. Desejo a todos um 2011 repleto de saúde, paz, amor e aprendizado. Feliz Natal! Feliz ano novo!


----------



## Joás Santos

^^ Amazing!


----------



## 872533

^^Beautiful images of Christmas and people!:yes:


----------



## Vadon

Amazing city!!!


----------



## dimitrizacarii

Very nice pics from my City :cheers:


----------



## ruifo

6 shots from São Paulo, at the "Praça do Por do Sol" (Sunset Square), at the "Alto de Pinheiros" neighbourhood, with the view of the West Zone of the city, in another cloudy day of Jan/2011. Google Maps link.


----------



## ruifo

Some more shots of São Paulo, taken few moments ago (25/Jan/2011, 19:15/19:45 local time). Today is the *456th aniversary of the city of São Paulo*. So *Happy Birthday São Paulo*!

The shots were taken in the district of Pinheiros, in the west side of the city, nearby the crossing of "Teodoro Sampaio Street" and "Henrique Shaumann Avenue", from a building's 21st floor.


01










02










03










04










05










06










07










08










09










10










11










12










13










14










15


----------



## ruifo

Source:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72931397#post72931397



MMichaelN said:


> São Paulo
> 
> 
> 
> São Paulo por Visit Brasil, no Flickr
> 
> São Paulo por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

It´s easy to forget that Sao Paulo is a centuries-old city when you look at that skyline, but there is a lot of beautiful older architecture too!!


----------



## Guaporense

That's because São Paulo had only 30,000 inhabitants 150 years ago, while has 18 million today. Therefore the city doesn't have much old stuff in it.

Compare to Rome, a city that had 1 million inhabitants 2000 years ago, while today has 3 million, therefore ruins of ancient buildings abound.


----------



## ruifo

^^
Here's the population history of the city of São Paulo (not counting its Metropolitan Aerea, but only the municipality itself), as from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/São_Paulo

*Changing demographics of the city of São Paulo*


----------



## christos-greece

Those recent photos of Sao Paulo for once again are very nice


----------



## ABNeto

(Off-topic )

Live webcam from Sao Paulo: Paulista Avenue


----------



## eddeux

ruifo said:


> ^^
> Here's the population history of the city of São Paulo (not counting its Metropolitan Aerea, but only the municipality itself), as from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/São_Paulo
> 
> *Changing demographics of the city of São Paulo*


Population didn't grow that much in the 2000-2007 period.


----------



## ruifo

èđđeůx;73139669 said:


> Population didn't grow that much in the 2000-2007 period.


it is estabilizing now


----------



## RogerioAndrade

ruifo said:


> it is estabilizing now


Sure, but still there are thousands of people every year coming to live in this city.....


----------



## ruifo

RogerioAndrade said:


> Sure, but still there are thousands of people every year coming to live in this city.....


Yes, and thousands leaving the city as well.


----------



## Slice Shot

Incredible pics, amazing city


----------



## Tourniquet

èđđeůx;73139669 said:


> Population didn't grow that much in the 2000-2007 period.


Thanks God!!!


----------



## ruifo

Source of teh original post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73590741#post73590741




MMichaelN said:


> São Paulo | Skyline Marginal Pinheiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Todos os direitos reservados a Carlos Alkmin | Flickr_


----------



## Azia

*@ruifo*



ruifo said:


> Yes, and thousands leaving the city as well.


and where these people go?? back to country or into the suburbs around SP?


----------



## ruifo

Azia said:


> and where these people go?? back to country or into the suburbs around SP?


On the one hand, many people feel like saturated with the traffic, the stress and are chosing to move to other places of Brazil. Florianópolis (500k inhabitants), Curitiba (3.000k), Natal (1.000k) and Fortaleza (3.500k) are exemples of destinations. Other destinations are nearby middle sized cities (100k-500k inhabitants), mostly in the state of São Paulo itself.

On the other hand, due to the economical growth and empowerment of the people all over Brazil, many other people who had migrated in the past to São Paulo looking for jobs and economical opportunities, are now able to choose to return to their place of origin, once economy is growing fast in these old area of migration, inside of Brazil, in especial people are returning to the countryside of northeast and southeast Brazil.

And as it was said, many are also arriving in the city, because the attractiviness of the big headquarter business, not to forget that there is a new wave of international migration inbound to São Paulo, from neighboring countries, like Bolivia, Paraguai, Argentina and Uruguay, and even from the USA, from Africa, and from Asia.


----------



## PRG_São Paulo

ruifo said:


> On the one hand, many people feel like saturated with the traffic, the stress and are chosing to move to other places of Brazil. Florianópolis (500k inhabitants), Curitiba (3.000k), Natal (1.000k) and Fortaleza (3.500k) are exemples of destinations. Other destinations are nearby middle sized cities (100k-500k inhabitants), mostly in the state of São Paulo itself.
> 
> On the other hand, due to the economical growth and empowerment of the people all over Brazil, many other people who had migrated in the past to São Paulo looking for jobs and economical opportunities, are now able to choose to return to their place of origin, once economy is growing fast in these old area of migration, inside of Brazil, in especial people are returning to the countryside of northeast and southeast Brazil.
> 
> And as it was said, many are also arriving in the city, because the attractiviness of the big headquarter business, not to forget that there is a new wave of international migration inbound to São Paulo, from neighboring countries, like Bolivia, Paraguai, Argentina and Uruguay, and even from the USA, from Africa, and from Asia.



You over quoted the other populations. According to new survey (IBGE 2010) São Paulo has 11,244,369 (Florianopolis: 421,203; Curitiba: 1,746,896; Natal: 803,811; Fortaleza: 2,447,409).
I heard from the radio (CNN) that about 290k inhabitants left SP city in the last decade but the large majority (~85%) just moved to close cities like Taboao da Serra, Cotia, Barueri, Santana de Parnaiba, etc. The metro area has about 19M5 (official).


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

PRG_São Paulo said:


> You over quoted the other populations. According to new survey (IBGE 2010) São Paulo has 12,244,369 (Florianopolis: 421,203; Curitiba: 1,746,896; Natal: 803,811; Fortaleza: 2,447,409).
> I heard from the radio (CNN) that about 290k inhabitants left SP city in the last decade but the large majority (~85%) just moved to close cities like Taboao da Serra, Cotia, Barueri, Santana de Parnaiba, etc. The metro area has about 19M5 (official).


Actually, according to IBGE 2010 Census, São Paulo has *11,244,369* inhabitants (municipality); *19,672,582* (official metro area) and *22,433,448* (_de facto_ metro area, including municipalities like Santos, Jundiaí, São Roque and neighbour areas).

BTW, the pics in this page are amazing. Very São Paulo!


----------



## PRG_São Paulo

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Actually, according to IBGE 2010 Census, São Paulo has *11,244,369* inhabitants (municipality); *19,672,582* (official metro area) and *22,433,448* (_de facto_ metro area, including municipalities like Santos, Jundiaí, São Roque and neighbour areas).
> 
> BTW, the pics in this page are amazing. Very São Paulo!


Yes, sorry I typed wrongly SP population (11,244,369).


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Some pictures from this other thread: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=151447&page=62



mopc said:


> Line 9 train can be seen in this pic between Berrini and Morumbi stations





mopc said:


> Pinheiros station line 9 and line 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hebraica-Rebouças station line 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by DPJ1986


----------



## brazilteen

I love Marginal Pinheiros


----------



## ruifo

good shots


----------



## Alexpilsen

More photos from the forumer KILBANE:


----------



## Parisian Girl

Awesome! Everything about São Paulo is simply MEGA!! :cheers:


----------



## Alexpilsen

Thanks beautiful parisian girl. Sao Paulo is big in all the ways of the word, bad and goods! 

Here some more pics from Sao Paulo, by the forumer Tchello


----------



## ruifo

From Marcio Staffa:



Marcio Staffa said:


> *São Paulo*


----------



## JayT

This thread is awesome, one of the best on the forum. You can be assured I'll be back every day to check on Sao Paulo. 

Question to Paulinistas (I think thats what you call them) - why does Sao Paulo have no really massive towers, like say Asian mega cities??

I would really love to see a few 300m plus towers in this city.


----------



## brazilteen

^^ Ask city mayor....there are 3 official projects of mega towers one in anhembi(for a new CBD),other in aplhaville(not really são paulo city but metro area) and other in Luz district in the downtown


----------



## JoseRodolfo

JayT said:


> Question to Paulinistas (I think thats what you call them)


We call them Paulistanos.


----------



## Ronald34

nice pics  great city 

with regards from austria

Ronald


----------



## charpentier

http://www.flickr.com/photos/umpropelamordedeus/3630250854/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/5259563704/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/5371918998/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/on_my_watch/3039867326/in/photostream/


----------



## LADEN

Very nice pics!


----------



## lunacity

:bow:


----------



## lunacity




----------



## brazilteen

charpentier said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/5371918998/in/photostream/
> 
> ]


When I get 17 or 18 anyway the age to go to the college I'm going to live in SP if I can in the city downtown I always talk bad about SP downtown but i love some of the buildings like this one of the pic,Id like to have an apartament in a building like this for my young age  and for my adult age a house in Jardins HAHAHHAHA


----------



## lunacity




----------



## lunacity




----------



## lunacity




----------



## lunacity




----------



## Yellow Fever

please credit the unsourced photos!


----------



## ArchiMos

Booming economy of Brazil ! Nice photos 
Realy glad for our BRIC friends, 

Saludos de Khabarovsk, Rusia


----------



## lunacity

por Eiji Matsumoto


----------



## samba_man

^^^^

Amazing pics


----------



## LS Kim

ArchiMos said:


> Booming economy of Brazil ! Nice photos
> Realy glad for our BRIC friends,
> 
> Saludos de Khabarovsk, Rusia


Great Russia! 

Thanx, BRIC friends :cheers:


----------



## lunacity




----------



## brazilteen

lunacity said:


>


^^ AWSOME LOOOKS REALLY MODERN THERE GOSH


----------



## 872533

Torre Maria Helena de Barros Saad, 212 meters


----------



## JayT

^^
Where is that? Can't find it on Google Earth.


----------



## 872533

^^this is a broadcast tower of the Rede Bandeirantes


----------



## JayT

My second Question. Why does SP have so many broadcast towers all over the city?? I mean half the buildings on Paulista Avenue have towers on them. Must make helicopter commuting dangerous. Most cities would have a few broadcast towers on a nearby hill or one major one in the center.


----------



## brazilteen

^^ Tokyo does


----------



## 872533

JayT said:


> My second Question. Why does SP have so many broadcast towers all over the city?? I mean half the buildings on Paulista Avenue have towers on them. Must make helicopter commuting dangerous. Most cities would have a few broadcast towers on a nearby hill or one major one in the center.


Paulista Avenue has many broadcast towers because this district is the highest level of the city.


----------



## SacerdoteAnasta

medonha


----------



## el palmesano

lunacity said:


>


they should do the same that was done in Madrid with the Madrid Rio, the project of the river manzanares


----------



## 872533

^^^^ What project is this? You have some picture?


----------



## lunacity

By Matos


By Matos


By Analisa Mora


By trent0084


By rloviat


By Joviniano


By La Calle


----------



## Linguine

nice photos....


----------



## Slice Shot

Another pics from "BAND TV Tower"









Autor: Felipe Godoy
Link:http://felipegodoy.wordpress.com/2011/06/08/boa-noite-sao-paulo-torre-da-band/









Autor: Felipe Godoy
Link:http://felipegodoy.wordpress.com/2011/06/08/boa-noite-sao-paulo-torre-da-band/










Autor: Felipe Godoy
Link:http://felipegodoy.wordpress.com/2011/06/08/boa-noite-sao-paulo-torre-da-band/


----------



## ruifo

^^
Nice!


----------



## MarceloLima

wow great selection!


----------



## João Paulistano

JayT said:


> My second Question. Why does SP have so many broadcast towers all over the city?? I mean half the buildings on Paulista Avenue have towers on them. Must make helicopter commuting dangerous. Most cities would have a few broadcast towers on a nearby hill or one major one in the center.


She had, until they discover the Paulista avenue.









Pico do Jaraguá - São Paulo - SP

Fonte: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladik_sp/8297948542/









Minha


----------



## ruifo

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...88258461228058&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## ruifo

Av. São João - 1950s









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35821317.78658.288258461228058&type=1&theater


----------



## ruifo

Zeppelin over São Paulo - 1930s









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33541963.97196.288258461228058&type=1&theater


----------



## FAAN

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6074470272/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6046383103/


----------



## FAAN

São Paulo by cityNnature, on Flickr 









Edifícios Martinelli & Altino Arantes, São Paulo by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world

http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br/










http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br/










http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br/










http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br/










http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br/​


----------



## Bye bye world

http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br/









http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br/









http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br/









http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br/









http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br/​


----------



## Bye bye world

​
All photos by: http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br


----------



## Bye bye world

​
All photos by: http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br


----------



## Bye bye world

​
All pics by: http://saopaulover.blogspot.com.br


----------



## DUSOUSA

http://www.ucityguides.com/cities/10-ugliest-cities-in-the-world.html


----------



## legal

DUSOUSA said:


> http://www.ucityguides.com/cities/10-ugliest-cities-in-the-world.html


You have been around the entire forum just to post this thread.... why do you have to spread your bad feelings like a disease?


----------



## FAAN

Vila Olimpia Corporate Plaza por Gabriel Inamine, no Flickr


São Paulo... por Marcelo Alcantara, no Flickr


----------



## donizete

*São Paulo!!!*

Beautiful, wonderful, dynamic and cosmopolitan city. A world within Brazil.:banana:


----------



## Skyscraper Noel

I know that Sao Paulo know for it's many Buildings how many Buildings are there in Sao Paulo? 
Also most of the buildings have tall Antenna Transmitters are these transmitters used for TV/Radio or Mobile?
And finally is there anyway when Cogonhas Airport will be shut down for good once the World Cup and Olympics are over or when the Newly built Guarulhos Airport T3 will be Completed? Because I really want to see a Skyscraper or supertall in Sao Paulo soon when the city government decided to shut down Cogonhas Airport.


----------



## ruifo

Cogonhas Airport will NOT be shut down due to the new T3 in Guarulhos airport. No way.

THere should be over 30.000 building in the city of São Paulo (or more).


----------



## FAAN

>> Next


----------



## FAAN

>>>


----------



## FAAN

Vale Anhangabaú SP por Oliari, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Praça Antônio Prado por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr









Avenida Paulista por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr









Igreja do Convento da Luz por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Perspectiva da Justiça por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr









Por Cláudio Lacerda 









Avenida Eng. Luís Carlos Berrini por luisrftc, no Flickr









Atrium VI por luisrftc, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Por Guilherme Rebelo - Flickr









Marginal Pinheiros por Guilhermino Pinheiro, no Flickr











Centro por Guilhermino Pinheiro, no Flickr









Blue Tree Premium Fairia Lima Hotel / Helicopter por Inklaar, no Flickr









Greve dos Bancos por Thiago Fenolio, no Flickr


----------



## traveler

Wow.


----------



## FAAN

La posibilidad del crepúsculo por Hotu Matua, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world

Awesome images! :cheers:


----------



## Bye bye world

Estação da Luz por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr









By Carlos Alckmin









By Carlos Alckmin


----------



## Bye bye world

By Carlos Alckmin









By Carlos Alckmin


Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo por Dircinha -, no Flickr


São Paulo e seus detalhes por Satler's, no Flickr


2008-01-20 LATAM 138 por rudiwadi, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world

Pacaembu, esperando os corinthianos por Evanil (Ni), no Flickr


Pacaembu, São Paulo, BR por EK'S, no Flickr


DSC_1415.jpg por EK'S, no Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world

São Paulo - Brasil por gustavoamorim, no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## el palmesano

Amazona pictures


----------



## lunacity

*Sao Paulo​*
ImageShack.us


ImageShack.us


ImageShack.us

ImageShack.us

ImageShack.us

ImageShack.us

ImageShack.us

 ImageShack.us

ImageShack.us


----------



## FAAN

São Paulo - Estação da Luz por david.bank (www.david-bank.com), no Flickr









Generic city por sputnik 57, no Flickr









Em Plena Paulista por Michael S Guimarães, no Flickr 









Ano Novo Chinês: 2012 Ano do Dragão por Candy Haesbaert, no Flickr









Ano Novo Chinês 2013 por Paulo Guereta, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine

fabulous Sao Paulo. :cheers:


----------



## lunacity

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## UjaiDidida

Vale do Anhangabaú skyline by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

Copan by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## Joao Pedro - Fortal

great pics!! Awesome Sampa.


----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## Luis FTC




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## JoseRodolfo

Onde é isso??



bruno de moraes 2020 said:


>


----------



## bruno de moraes 2020

^^Pela imagem parece o parque Jacques Cousteau em Interlagos


----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## bruno de moraes 2020




----------



## ruifo

*São Paulo, SP - Brasil*
[2013-11-09]











My own










My own










My own


----------



## ruifo

*São Paulo, SP - Brasil*
[2013-11-10]











My own










My own










My own










My own










My own


----------



## Renato Hugo

Banespa, Banco do Brasil e Martinelli por renatohugodesousa, no Flickr[/IMG]


Vila Europa e Avião se Aproximando por renatohugodesousa, no Flickr


Centro de São Paulo por renatohugodesousa, no Flickr


WTorrre JK por renatohugodesousa, no Flickr


----------



## Adolfoskyscraper

Catedral da praça da Sé por Mario C Bucci, no Flickr


----------



## Adolfoskyscraper

Centro Histórico de São Paulo estação da luz por Mario C Bucci, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Please edit your photos you posted by adding their credits. Photos without credits or names below images will be deleted.


----------



## FAAN

L9995910 por edu marmello, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

DSC_0712-2 por edu marmello, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

DSC_0011 por edu marmello, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Hotel Unique (Barco) por Michael S Guimarães, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Jardim por Michael S Guimarães, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Escola Estadual Rodrigues Alves por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Igreja da Sé por fabio barbato, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Paulista por Yuri Alexandre, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

P1030059 por dekkardnexus5, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Largo de São Francisco por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


----------



## c.concrete

byVitacon


----------



## FAAN

Masp - Museu de Arte de São Paulo by Plínio Dondon, on Flickr


Av. Brasil by ruimc77, on Flickr


Centro de São Paulo by Plínio Dondon, on Flickr


Av. Paulista - Noite by Plínio Dondon, on Flickr


Viaduto do Chá by Plínio Dondon, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

Anoitecer no Parque Ibirapuera - SP by Verbeno, on Flickr


Sem título by Verbeno, on Flickr


São Paulo by Verbeno, on Flickr


São Paulo Downtown by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


Sao Paulo Edificio Italia by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

Source









Source


SP by night by Evandro Badin, on Flickr


SP by night by Evandro Badin, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

Avenida Paulista Gazeta Night Panoramic by árticotropical, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista vista da Gazeta by árticotropical, on Flickr


Gazeta. by Samchio., on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Sao Paulo :cheers:


----------



## FAAN

Thanks, christos! 



Sala São Paulo - sede da Orquestra Sinfônica do Estado de São Paulo by Secretaria da Cultura, on Flickr


Memorial da Resistência - Toda história precisa ser contada. by Secretaria da Cultura, on Flickr


Oscar Niemeyer's Tongue 2 by Dante Laurini Jr, on Flickr


Oscar Niemeyer's Tongue 1 by Dante Laurini Jr, on Flickr​


----------



## William1605

A.M.A.Z.I.N.G! :cheers:


----------



## FAAN

Thanks, William! 


IMG_5938-Editar by thiagogleite, on Flickr


IMG_2618HDR-Editar-Editar by thiagogleite, on Flickr


Sao Paulo Skyline by Ndecam, on Flickr


Sao Paulo Skyline by Ndecam, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

Bosque das Cerejeiras by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


Bosque das Cerejeiras by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


Ponte Estaiada by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


Av. São João by Alfred Myers, on Flickr​


----------



## William1605

My photos:


----------



## ruifo

Zona Oeste by ruimc77, on Flickr



Pinheiros by ruimc77, on Flickr



Centro by ruimc77, on Flickr



Zona Sul by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Zona Sul by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Luz by ruimc77, on Flickr





Jardins by ruimc77, on Flickr





Traffic by ruimc77, on Flickr





Landing by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Bruno2010

Great Photos, São Paulo is fantastic *-*


----------



## ruifo

Pinheiros by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

By Tchellllo




































By Marcelo Isidoro


----------



## Brazilian001

Pictures by Emiliano Homrich


----------



## Brazilian001

>> next


----------



## Brazilian001

>>> next


----------



## Brazilian001

Pictures by Emiliano Homrich


----------



## Brazilian001

Pictures by Emiliano Homrich


----------



## Brazilian001

Pictures by Emiliano Homrich


----------



## midrise

The megalopolis, monstrous beast, looks much more accessible in the quiet residential areas.....Nice..kay::uh:kay::shocked:kay:


----------



## mopc

This picture looks like it was taken in the 70s, with that architecture. Very interesting. It is Faria Lima Avenue with Rebouças, right?

edit - I found it = https://maps.google.com.br/?ll=-23....rWguqpt-sHapdYJmowTog&cbp=12,199.08,,0,-13.12


----------



## mopc

Since we're talking about the past, here is some 1954 for ya










Martinelli Building to the left and São João Avenue sprawlin'


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ Interesting photo!



mopc said:


> This picture looks like it was taken in the 70s, with that architecture. Very interesting.


Indeed! I chose this photo exactly for its vintage feel, thanks for commenting kay:


----------



## Brazilian001

Pictures by Emiliano Homrich


----------



## Brazilian001

Pictures by chico saragiotto


----------



## mopc

Another good one of Martinelli Building, built in 1928


----------



## mopc

Júlio Prestes Station (Sala São Paulo Concert Hall) - 1937











Interior of the Concert Hall, where the former railroad offices used to be. The conversion happened in the late 90s.












Gotta love Old São Paulo :cheers:


----------



## mopc

More

View to Paulista Avenue from the South











Faria Lima Avenue



















(the big building is actually under construction, this is a render)


The Vila Olímpia region











João Salém and Citibank buildings, Paulista Avenue


----------



## Brazilian001

SKY LINE SAO PAULO PONTE ESTAIADA por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1768 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI8762 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

MARCELODONATELLI 762 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1234 por MARCELO DONATELLI, no Flickr


----------



## ruifo

25/Fev/2014



Sampa by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

25/Feb/2014 - Summer in SP




Verão Paulistano / São Paulo Summer by ruimc77, on Flickr




Verão Paulistano / São Paulo Summer by ruimc77, on Flickr




Verão Paulistano / São Paulo Summer by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## mopc




----------



## hrsouza

São Paulo é uma megalopole linda. Mais linda que Toronto


----------



## Brazilian001

>> next


----------



## Brazilian001

>>> next


----------



## Brazilian001

Pictures by Ice Climber


----------



## Brazilian001

Pictures by Ice Climber


----------



## Brazilian001

Pictures by Ice Climber


----------



## flaino

Muito bonita mesmo

Enviado de meu LT26i usando Tapatalk


----------



## Brazilian001

Teatro Municipal por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr









By Carlos Alkmin


Estação da Luz na primavera por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

By Sysop









By Eli K Hayasaka


Sobrados por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Cardeal Arcoverde & Henrique Schaumann by ruifo


----------



## ruifo

Pôr do sol em Pinheiros by ruifo


----------



## ruifo

Metrô Linha Amarela by ruifo


----------



## Brazilian001

Secretária da Justiça por Alexandre S Dias, no Flickr


Pátio do Colégio por Alexandre S Dias, no Flickr


Ciclistas por Alexandre S Dias, no Flickr


Teatro Municipal de São Paulo por Alexandre S Dias, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

Sao Paulo in the Simpsons episode "You Don't Have to Live Like a Referee" to air tomorrow


----------



## Brazilian001

Av. Paulista, São Paulo, SP por Pedro Kok, no Flickr


From the footbridge linking Parque Ibirapuera and the new MAC-USP gallery por Clairex, no Flickr


DSC01950 por diogow, no Flickr


----------



## mopc

More






Overview of what looks like Paulista Avenue









This is an actual restaurant (Figueira Rubaiyat) with an actual fig tree in the middle:



















It's located a few blocks south of Paulista Avenue


This other still shows Homer and the Octavio Frias stay-cable bridge. Of course this view is impossible, but it's cool.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ great!!


----------



## Brazilian001

Parque do Povo por digitalgangsta, no Flickr


Passeio e,m Sampa!! por Atelier Mônica de Godoi, no Flickr


Nestlé Building por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

By Guilherme Rebelo









By Enredo Estético


Av. Faria Lima por Guilhermino Pinheiro, no Flickr


----------



## Urbanista1

sao Paulo looks amazing, old and new. had no idea, it could rival Chicago and NYC with its historic skyscrapers.


----------



## mopc

The old, decadent city center


----------



## Brazilian001

By Carlos Alkmin


----------



## Brazilian001

>> next


----------



## Brazilian001

Source









Source


----------



## Brazilian001

*Bank of Brazil Cultural Center*









Carlos Alkmin


Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil - São Paulo, SP por Lourenco_BR, no Flickr


Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil - Sao Paulo por Ricardson Williams, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001

*Júlio Prestes Station (1872)*









Ruy Barbosa Pinto









Ruy Barbosa Pinto


FPM227 Estação Júlio Prestes, São Paulo by Fernando Picarelli Martins, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001

*Ibirapuera Auditorium*


Ibirapuera Auditorium IR por Ndecam, no Flickr


Oscar Niemeyer's Tongue 1 por Dante Laurini Jr, no Flickr









Auditorio Ibirapuera by Eduardo Deboni, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001

Source









Source


----------



## Brazilian001

By Carlos Lacerda


----------



## Brazilian001

By Carlos Lacerda


----------



## Brazilian001

By tchelllo


----------



## Brazilian001

By tchelllo


----------



## Brazilian001

*Zu Lai Temple*


Portal do Templo Zu Lai por Ernesto.Alves, no Flickr









Source


Templo Zu Lai por Ernesto.Alves, no Flickr​


----------



## ruifo

*São Paulo Subway/Metro System*













Estação da Luz São Paulo Brazil by Felipe Souza Photography (www.felipesouza.org), on Flickr



Estação da Luz by Ataide Souza, on Flickr



Untitled by Tim Mendonça, on Flickr



Untitled by Tim Mendonça, on Flickr



São Paulo subway by Tiago.T2, on Flickr



Metrô Linha Amarela by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ Nice photos! kay:


----------



## c.concrete

by @ROCK1206









by @guizucchi​


----------



## Brazilian001

Avenida Paulista by night 6 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 por Roberto Rocco, no Flickr


Centro de São Paulo  por LeticiaCampos_, no Flickr



refletindo por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001




----------



## Brazilian001




----------



## Brazilian001

DSCF3865 por Edson Fell, no Flickr


DSCF3892 por Edson Fell, no Flickr


Red Bull Station, São Paulo, Brasil por Pedro Kok, no Flickr


----------



## c.concrete

*Ibirapuera Urban Park*
Vila Mariana Subprefecture


Avenida 23 de Maio, vista da Passarela Ciccillo Matarazzo por Alexandre Zoppa, no Flickr

*Marginal Pinheiros*
Pinheiros Subprefecture


Shooting from balcony por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr


Ar seco em São Paulo por Silvio Tanaka, no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001

Hotel Unique 04 de Março de 2012 05 por Dan Araujo, no Flickr


Faria Lima - Sao Paulo por Ndecam, no Flickr


Complexo Viário João Jorge Saad por Alexandre Zoppa, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

>> next


----------



## Brazilian001




----------



## dvjmarcomatheus

Brazilian00 good pictures from SP, the best one. It deservs be in the front page


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ Glad you liked them, thanks for comenting kay:


----------



## c.concrete

130220111239 por Cristian D. F., no Flickr


130220111238 por Cristian D. F., no Flickr


IMG_4356 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_4312 por vendadiaria, no Flickr​


----------



## tmac14wr

brazilian001 said:


> *Júlio Prestes Station (1872)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruy Barbosa Pinto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruy Barbosa Pinto
> 
> 
> FPM227 Estação Júlio Prestes, São Paulo by Fernando Picarelli Martins, on Flickr​


The architecture on Estação Julio Prestes is so nice...it's such a shame the neighborhood is so bad.


----------



## c.concrete

Noite no Lago do Ibirapuera por f/43 - Fabio Raphael, no Flickr


Noite no Auditório Ibirapuera por f/43 - Fabio Raphael, no Flickr


Viaduto do Chá - Corre-corre cotidiano- São Paulo por Chico Ferreira - Fotografias, no Flickr









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113286317&postcount=15424​


----------



## c.concrete

PROTESTO/PASSE/LIVRE por caiosucessoremix2014, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros por Coletivo Vórtex, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

^^ Nice pictures kay:



Skyline - São Paulo por Fabrizio Fasano Jr, no Flickr


Rochaverá por Klauss Egon, no Flickr


São Jorge + 12D por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


----------



## c.concrete

Marginal Pinheiro - SP por rafael.pugin, no Flickr


Ciclovia-Marginal-Pinheiros por RenatoLeodario, no Flickr


cidade universitária por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Luzes da Cidade: Marginal Pinheiros por andrekanamura, no Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/embarqbrasil/12969107655/in/photostream/


Marginal Pinheiros por Bruno Adachi 88, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Falling Pink Flowers por Serlunar (tks for 2.0 million views), no Flickr


Entrega - Code Campo Belo por evenconstrutora, no Flickr


- reflections - por Jacqueline ter Haar, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Sem título por ewandroconsolmagno, no Flickr


Bridge over lake por Marco A. Noguti, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Edifício Martinelli por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Sem título por Felipe Rodrigues, no Flickr


Berrini por Leandro Gemelgo, no Flickr​


----------



## TEBC

amazing Sampa


----------



## thythyli

*Fotos maravilhosas*

Quantas fotos maravilhosas de Sampa nesse thread! ai ai... que saudades da minha cidade!


----------



## c.concrete

Sunset Swans por alex saberi, no Flickr


Ibirapuera parque sunset por alex saberi, no Flickr


Praça Pôr-do-Sol por Camila_Marques, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Infinity por afnovais, no Flickr


Teatro Municipal de São Paulo por Ivan Costa, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Av. 23 de maio, São Paulo-Brasil por Rafael Schaidhauer, no Flickr


Av 23 e Maio por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera por rogeriobromfman, no Flickr​


----------



## FAAN

Praça do Patriarca por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Praça da Bandeira por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Praça da Bandeira por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


----------



## c.concrete

São Paulo por Roberto Furutani, no Flickr


Viaduto Santa Ifigênia por Pedro Mirandolla, no Flickr


Urban Canyon por Diego3336, no Flickr


Sao Paulo Downtown por . Marzo | Photography ., no Flickr​


----------



## Brazilian001

mopc said:


> I believe you misread what s/he said, it was 2 times in total, ONCE near the metro and ONCE in the cab.


Nope, the way he wrote means he was robbed twice near Liberdade and once inside the taxi. If it was 2 times in total he should have put a comma and it would be written as "I was robbed 2 times, near Liberdade station and inside taxi..." But anyway, great photos of the storm!


----------



## Regis.13

brazilian001 said:


> Nope, the way he wrote means he was robbed twice near Liberdade and once inside the taxi. If it was 2 times in total he should have put a comma and it would be written as "I was robbed 2 times, near Liberdade station and inside taxi..." But anyway, great photos of the storm!



That's it! undoubtedly is a troll


----------



## mopc

More "Sao Paulo on Ice" :lol:


----------



## mopc

Protests on Octavio Frias cable-stayed bridge


----------



## c.concrete

^^:lol:


Eixo por Melina Kuroiva, no Flickr


Volumes por Melina Kuroiva, no Flickr


Eixo por Melina Kuroiva, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

*Old downtown*


Domingão no centro (2) por Remo Alberto Pierri, no Flickr


Downtown Sunday Shopping por Remo Alberto Pierri, no Flickr


24ª Saida Fotocultura por Remo Alberto Pierri, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

CiclofaixaBIKESViadutoDoChá por RenatoLeodario, no Flickr


antes de atravessar por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


Gazeta por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Viaduto Sumare com vista para o bairro do Pacaembu, em Sao Paulo, SP Brasil por RenatoLeodario, no Flickr


Prédio do Conjunto Nacional na Av. Paulista, em Sao Paulo, SP Brasil por RenatoLeodario, no Flickr


Shop.CidadeJardim-SP-Brasil por RenatoLeodario, no Flickr​


----------



## ruifo

Mural at São Paulo streets...


Traffic Cop by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Painting on the wall by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Fusca by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## c.concrete

São Paulo - Avenida Paulista por david.bank (www.david-bank.com), no Flickr


Cloudy Morning 02 por sergiocruz, no Flickr


Cloudy Morning 01 por sergiocruz, no Flickr


Cloudy Morning 03 por sergiocruz, no Flickr


AVENIDA PAULISTA por Remo Alberto Pierri, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Alguma coisa acontece no meu coração por Renata_Pancich, no Flickr


Alguma coisa acontece no meu coração por Renata_Pancich, no Flickr


Alguma coisa acontece no meu coração por Renata_Pancich, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Anhangabau Panorama1 copy por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Praça das Artes por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


2331 por augusto gomes, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Praça da Sé por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Teatro Vermelho por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

proposital por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


trio por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


Virado à Paulista por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


do Vale por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr​


----------



## ruifo

Land of the Giants by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Mixed by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## c.concrete

poucas luzes por Felipe Romano, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

escurecendo no mirante por Felipe Romano, no Flickr


----------



## c.concrete

Marginal Pinheiros. por Jorge Fellipe Rodrigues, no Flickr


Trafego intenso por Felipe Romano, no Flickr


moderna paulista por Felipe Romano, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

feijão com arroz por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


Luz por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


horário de pico por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr
​


----------



## c.concrete

fim de tarde por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


nebuloso por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr



Praça Ramos por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr



Patriarca por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

neblininha por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


rua Augusta por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Ciclovia Marginal Pinheiros, São Paulo, Brasil por Rafa. M., no Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckuwajima/8268286320









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckuwajima/11717910763/​


----------



## c.concrete

Sem título por Pedro Mirandolla, no Flickr


Urban Frame por . Marzo | Photography ., no Flickr


Sem título por Pedro Mirandolla, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Luar sobre São Paulo por Conrado Tramontini (Conras), no Flickr


Ibirapuera Lumia 920 por Lucas Lima 37, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Emptiness por Diego3336, no Flickr



Urban Canyon por Diego3336, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. por Diego3336, no Flickr


Reflections por Diego3336, no Flickr


Bike Lane por Diego3336, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete




----------



## c.concrete

Theatro Municipal por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Theatro Municipal por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Mosteiro de São Bento por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Catedral da Sé, São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Pateo do Colégio por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Edifício Itália por fotografasp, no Flickr


Edifício Itália por fotografasp, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Marginal Pinheiros por fotografasp, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros por fotografasp, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

São Paulo 4475 por João Fleury, no Flickr


IMG_5174 por João Fleury, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Praça da Sé por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Tribunal de Justica_Panorama1 copy por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

"City Lights" por ALEXANDRE HIDEKI, no Flickr​


----------



## Will21st

I'd love to go to Sao Paulo.... what an incredible Place and indeed a Megalopolis!


----------



## c.concrete

Praça do Por-do-sol por eennser, no Flickr


Vista noturna de obras na Marginal Pinheiros. #clickaday #day16 #june #2014 #cityscape #night por Picolo, no Flickr


Parque do Povo por eennser, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Next.


----------



## c.concrete

Vista do Terraço Abril - Marginal Pinheiros por just-album, no Flickr


City view por mcvmjr1971, no Flickr


Retratos da cidade por mcvmjr1971, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Pedra grande - vista por mcvmjr1971, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

Hyatt - São Paulo por Fernando Xambre, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros por Kocian Kocian, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr​


----------



## ruifo

Urban area growth in São Paulo, in the last century.
Amazing!!!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WGPvWPpey8


----------



## c.concrete

Nações Unidas - Itaim Bibi por Galeria de Paulo, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete




----------



## c.concrete

Nestlé Building por Felipe_Borges, no Flickr​


----------



## mopc




----------



## Salazar Rick

Really Nice and very important city in latinamerica!


----------



## Leo10Rio

*Amazing photo! *:cheers:









*Source: https://felipegodoy.files.wordpress.com/*


----------



## FelixMadero

Amazing!!!


----------



## c.concrete

skyline de são paulo por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


morumbi por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


vista aérea da praça por-do-sol por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


rio pinheiros por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete

aerial view of pico do jaragua por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


vista aerea por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr​


----------



## Junior Roberto

I Love my city ...
Amazing pictures ...


----------



## c.concrete

Lake por Skazen, no Flickr


Parque da Independência + Museu do Ipiranga - SP por Renan Tibiriçá, no Flickr


Sem título por digitalgangsta, no Flickr​


----------



## ruifo

Terraço Itália - SP by Verbeno, on Flickr


----------



## Bye bye world

Jockey Club São Paulo por Flavio Miyasaki, no Flickr


Brooklin | São Paulo por Andre Holzmeister, no Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

São Paulo at night por thiagoyk, no Flickr


Amanhecer por thiagoyk, no Flickr


Sao Paulo waking por thiagoyk, no Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Terraço MAC Ibirapuera por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Ibirapuera por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Parque do Ibirapuera por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Passarela Ibirapuera por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

10522157_10205041554821441_3460376992882730915_o by albericogama, on Flickr

10320987_10205041555421456_566108063331503769_o by albericogama, on Flickr

1890493_10205041570261827_7728769399336548028_o by albericogama, on Flickr


Manhã no Ibirapuera by Serlunar (tks for 2.5 million views), on Flickr

10446090_10205041620023071_365447871435708557_o by albericogama, on Flickr

1888828_10205041584942194_5305760407558987652_o by albericogama, on Flickr


10495395_10205041586182225_56552661032670389_o by albericogama, on Flickr

10547797_10205041589462307_8165243144164101011_o by albericogama, on Flickr

10498212_10205041589542309_1081106275433904338_o by albericogama, on Flickr

10479864_10205041602222626_4820363640487225559_o by albericogama, on Flickr

10511437_10205041602742639_2329519177555609436_o by albericogama, on Flickr


Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias. by Amarildo J. Souza, on Flickr

10572196_10205041559821566_523689169283919399_o by albericogama, on Flickr

10507049_10205041558621536_1203491162737080855_o by albericogama, on Flickr


10373117_10204298823373619_2677661554191686876_o by albericogama, on Flickr

10536824_10205041634743439_8233868587985223930_o by albericogama, on Flickr

10514289_10205041574941944_3396103769207901822_o by albericogama, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flavio Sartori, on Flickr


Untitled by Pesterussa, on Flickr


Natureza morta de São Paulo ou Todos querem uma mordida by Tato&Sueli, on Flickr


p by albericogama, on Flickr

10608335_10205041631343354_8860982183190493852_o by albericogama, on Flickr

10465497_10205041631823366_3551063646856556289_o by albericogama, on Flickr


Banespa Building, São Paulo by RobC-2008, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Republic Square by Rodrigo Ono, on Flickr


São Paulo by Rodrigo Ono, on Flickr


São Paulo - Centro by MauroW, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo, SP, Brasil by Picolo, on Flickr


Ponte Estaiada by djalonso, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Minha Sampa por Lucas Lima 37, no Flickr


Marginal do Rio Pinheiros - São Paulo - Brasil por Rodrigo Testi, no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Terraço Edifício Martinelli by Sidney Pires, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Museu do Ipiranga by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Sem título por Fernando.C., no Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Monumento às Bandeiras por Márcio James Caruta Geber, no Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Parque do Ibirapuera 01 por Márcio James Caruta Geber, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera 03 por Márcio James Caruta Geber, no Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Parque do Ibirapuera 02 por Márcio James Caruta Geber, no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Caracol! by *Américo*, on Flickr


Sampa, 20:04. by Lilian Higa, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Patio do Colégio por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Rua Roberto Simonsen por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Estação Paulista por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Oca - Ibirapuera - Infrared by Ndecam, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Pátio do Colégio por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Modern Sao Paulo Skyline (D&D in pink lights) by Carlos Alkmin, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Mais uma panoramica de Sampa by Leonardo Cardozo, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sampa by JAIRO BD, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

SP by Leonardo Cardozo, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

>>>>


----------



## lunacity

Panorama by Lucas Lima 37, on Flickr


Skyline - Sao Paulo - Av Nacoes Unidas by Carlos Alkmin, on Flickr

Sampa by Wilson Zambardino, on Flickr

Sampa by fabriciocbarros, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Auditório Ibirapuera by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


They are the future by ChrisSchc, on Flickr


Auditório Ibirapuera by Rodrigo_Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Catavento Cultural by Luiz Kessler, on Flickr


Masp - Museu de Arte de São Paulo by Plínio Dondon, on Flickr


Estação Luz by Luiz Casimiro, on Flickr


FIFA World Cup - Arena Corinthians - Itaquera - São Paulo - Brasil by TLMELO, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

XV de Novembro por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Passeio Paulista por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Elevação por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Viaduto do Chá por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Páteo do Colégio por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Av. Paulista by Kaka.Rodrigues, on Flickr


Av. Paulista by Kaka.Rodrigues, on Flickr


Bacen - Av. Paulista by Luiz Kessler, on Flickr


Gazeta by PortalJornalismoESPM.SP, on Flickr


Prédio na Av.Paulista by PortalJornalismoESPM.SP, on Flickr


Metrô Trianon-Masp by PortalJornalismoESPM.SP, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Apreciando a vista por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Chá da tarde por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Terraço MAC USP - Museu de Arte Contemporânea de SP por Atelier Mônica de Godoi, no Flickr


Terraço MAC USP - Museu de Arte Contemporânea de SP por Atelier Mônica de Godoi, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Terraço MAC USP - Museu de Arte Contemporânea de SP por Atelier Mônica de Godoi, no Flickr


Terraço MAC USP - Museu de Arte Contemporânea de SP por Atelier Mônica de Godoi, no Flickr​


----------



## mopc




----------



## lunacity

Berrini by Francoforte, on Flickr


São Paulo - Ipiranga com São João by sergiocruz, on Flickr


Estação Santo Amaro do Metrô by Macapuna, on Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros by Macapuna, on Flickr


São Paulo, Brazil by Mirko.Eggert, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Páteo do Colégio por Douglas Nascimento, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Lago do Ibirapuera por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo by felipeskyscraper, on Flickr


São Paulo by felipeskyscraper, on Flickr


Sampa by nataliagprusso3, on Flickr


Sampa by Will Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Untitled by andressamelo, on Flickr


IMG_2236 by DOT finger, on Flickr


Blue Tree Premium Fairia Lima Hotel / Helicopter by Inklaar, on Flickr


IMG_2119 by DOT finger, on Flickr


Tunel by Marcos Nozella, on Flickr


IMG_1578 by DOT finger, on Flickr

• by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr


----------



## fernando-mota

Muito legal ver sampa bem representada!!
lindas fotos da nossa maior cidade!!


----------



## dinkie

some splendid pictures there! I love the city art.


----------



## lunacity

V. De Carvalho (arouche) by Babi Carvalho 1, on Flickr


Inception by F J Jarabeck, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

...>>>


----------



## lunacity

Reflexo . Macro . Saturação . Preto e Branco . Atenuar . Contraste by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


IMG_2090 by DOT finger, on Flickr


IMG_2162 by DOT finger, on Flickr


IMG_2167 by DOT finger, on Flickr


IMG_2182 by DOT finger, on Flickr


IMG_2185 by DOT finger, on Flickr


IMG_2231 by DOT finger, on Flickr


IMG_5477 by DOT finger, on Flickr


Reflexo . Macro . Saturação . Preto e Branco . Atenuar . Contraste by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


Reflexo . Macro . Saturação . Preto e Branco . Atenuar . Contraste by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


"A função de São Paulo é ligar o Brasil ao resto do mundo." by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


"A função de São Paulo é ligar o Brasil ao resto do mundo." by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Sem título por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Escola Estadual Rodrigues Alves por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Sala São Paulo - Estação Júlio Prestes por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Untitled by Verbeno, on Flickr


Untitled by Verbeno, on Flickr


Pinheiros e Morumbi Nikon D3s by Nascimento/Aviasom, on Flickr


Set de filmagem: time-lapse no Brooklin by Ludovic Produções, on Flickr


Terraço Itália -SP by Verbeno, on Flickr


Terraço Itália - SP by Verbeno, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

SAMPA - AÉREAS 0018 por Gildo Mendes/Phoco22, no Flickr


SAMPA - AÉREAS 0019 por Gildo Mendes/Phoco22, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Av. Paulista by _michel_, on Flickr


Proximo à Av. Paulista - HDR - EXPLORE by Luiz Henrique Assunção, on Flickr


Av Paulista by Alex Bicalho, on Flickr


Cosplay na Av. Paulista by Sato1973, on Flickr


Transito Av Paulista - São Paulo - SP - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, on Flickr


Predios Av Paulista - São Paulo - SP - Brasil by Cleber Moraes, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Cetenco Plaza by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


Para o alto e avante by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sampa, 5:50 am by Lilian Higa, on Flickr


sobrevoando Sampa by CLICKTOTAL, on Flickr


I S2 SP by Luciana Di Paolo, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

EMPREENDIMENTOS LUXO by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


INFINITY MARCELODONATELLI1768 by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


WTC SAO PAULO by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sampa and Bike by Serlunar (tks for 2.5 million views), on Flickr


Sampa B&W by Serlunar (tks for 2.5 million views), on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG




----------



## lunacity

Av. Paulista by Mara Hermes, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

+ Prédios Antigos (Sampa) by Lourenco_BR, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Sol sobre o Altino Arantes por k.jessen, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Centro de São Paulo by betinho_had, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

​
Av. São João by Junior AmoJr, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

MAC - Museu de Arte Contemporânea USP por Alfred Myers, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Estádio do Pacaembú por Alfred Myers, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Ponte Estaiada por Alfred Myers, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Catedral Metropolitana de São Paulo por Alfred Myers, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Concrete and Glass por Alfred Myers, no Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

Vista noturna a partir do Terraço Itália por Alfred Myers, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Paulista avenue by Reginaldo Maia, on Flickr


Untitled by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Untitled by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Av. Luis Carlos Berrini - Sao Paulo by santosuilson, on Flickr


Business by Renato Viotti, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Museu Paulista by Alfred Myers, on Flickr 


905 092012 Paulista 15 by Ademir Pavarina, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Vale08_Panorama1 copy by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Martinelli by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Prédios Históricos no Centro Antigo de São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Auditório Ibirapuera by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


IMG_9570-copy-Ponte Estaiada X Roberto Marinho-ponte Octavio Frias de Oliveira - ©2013 Footer_Footer (Please do not use without my written permission, tks  by footer_footer, on Flickr


Passeio e,m Sampa!! by Atelier Mônica de Godoi, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Estaiada by carlosprimo, on Flickr


Ponte Otavio Frias (estaiada) by carlosprimo, on Flickr



São Paulo - Brooklin Novo: View from Sheraton Sao Paulo WTC Hotel by wallyg, on Flickr


Palácios Ribeirinhos (59 of 60) by Sergio Alvarim .'., on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo by Luiz Felipe Castro, on Flickr


Avenida 23 de maio by Macapuna, on Flickr


Brasil x Africa do Sul by Levi Bianco, on Flickr


The Paulista Avenue - Avenida Paulista - SP by Dircinha -, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Sao Paulo


----------



## lunacity

Vila Olimpia São Paulo 024 by LE COSTUME, on Flickr


Vila Olimpia São Paulo 039 by LE COSTUME, on Flickr


Escadas by Ricardo Giachini, on Flickr


Take 2 by Antonio Carlos Castejón, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

IMG_0414 Stitch by G. Brar, on Flickr


Concrete vs Jungle ... Sao Paulo, Brazil by Andre Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## Thiago |Klock|

São Paulo ficara incrivel daqui a alguns anos ... um abraço de Curitiba!


----------



## Victor_Alencar20

bruno de moraes 2020 said:


>


Gente, o thread está ótimo! Mas temos que convir que São Paulo tem muito mais que somente prédios. Essa cidade contabiliza mais de 100 parques (sim), cada um mais belo que o outro. Piqueri, Parque do Carmo, Toronto, Sesc Interlagos, Aclimação, Trianon etc etc etc. Todos podem e devem passar a ser mostrados agora. 

Vale lembrar que São Paulo foi tida por uma publicação estrangeira que elabora coisas do tipo "10 mais", como uma das 10 cidades mais feias do mundo, e a alegação era justamente "FALTA DE VERDE, muito concreto". Vamos desmistificar essa falsa ideia que o próprio brasileiro e mesmo o paulistano tem sobre essa cidade. 

Eu por exemplo, sempre que estou por Sampa, costumo visitar alguns. Mas não conhecia esse da primeira foto, que disseram ser o Parque Jacques Cousteau (em Interlagos).


----------



## Victor_Alencar20

Perdão, o da SEGUNDA FOTO, disseram ser o Parque Jacques Cousteau, não o da primeira foto que me parece ser o Parque Ecológico de Guarapiranga (onde está o Solo Sagrado, na terceira foto).


----------



## lunacity

Parque do Ibirapuera . SP by ... Ju!, on Flickr


Ibirapuera - São Paulo . SP by ... Ju!, on Flickr


SP Series: Ibirapuera by Pedro Feelix, on Flickr


A vida pode ser bem simples... by ... Ju!, on Flickr


Ipiranga by ranai.zerbinibolognesi, on Flickr


Ipiranga by ranai.zerbinibolognesi, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

IMG_1315 by Panico747, on Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga by Felipe_Borges, on Flickr

J
ardim Museu do Ipiranga. by Alexandra Rudge.Thank you for 2 millions + viewers, on Flickr


7 maravilhas de SP. by khass 2000, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

DSC_0253 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0177 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

DSC_0318 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr


DSC_0309 por Diego R Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Museo de Arte Moderno, Parque ibirapuera, Sao Paulo by Giuliano Pastorelli, on Flickr


Untitled by ChrisSchc, on Flickr


Untitled by ChrisSchc, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo by Luiz Felipe Castro, on Flickr


Protests in São Paulo 17-06-2013 by Victor Herege, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

_
DSC10376182.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Vale do Anhangabaú by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

_
DSC08576008.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Av Paulista by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr


São Paulo Building by Inklaar, on Flickr


DC070807-CAE3501 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Museu do Ipiranga - SP by fujii, on Flickr


São Paulo - Brasil by betinho_had, on Flickr


São Paulo by wjcgo, on Flickr


Sky Mosaic by 
[url=http://m.maploco.com/details/2664wi6k]​


----------



## lunacity

O Céu e o Mosquito by Victor Herege, on Flickr


Martinelli by wjcgo, on Flickr


Paulista by wjcgo, on Flickr


Vale do Anhangabaú by wjcgo, on Flickr


Pça. Ramos de Azevedo by wjcgo, on Flickr


Pça. Antonio Prado/Antonio Prado Sq. by wjcgo, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Ciclovia-Av.-Faria-Lima-em- by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr


FMUSP by J Felipe, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

_DSC16416771.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC14386571.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


DSC_02587169.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC24767653.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Praça Antônio Prado by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Obelisco do Ibirapuera by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo 2014 by Fábio Canhim, on Flickr


Terraço MAC IbirapueraTerraço MAC Ibirapuera by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr


Quintal do Ipiranga by Leonardo Cardozo, on Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros, Hilton Hotel - São Paulo by andrebatistuzzo, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Parque Ecologico do Tiete por Marciobien, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Patio do Colegio São Paulo SP por Marciobien, no Flickr


Jardim Botanico - São Paulo por Marciobien, no Flickr


Casa Banderista por Marciobien, no Flickr


Secretaria Estadual da Educação. por Marciobien, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Paulista avenue by ar.nal_do, on Flickr

EM_20141118_0236 by Elisa Matile, on Flickr

EM_20141118_0233 by Elisa Matile, on Flickr

IMAG5614 by roman_fln, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Panorama Paulista by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista panorâmica by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


terraco italia's panoramic view by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

João Carlos Boaventura









Fnac Paulista By acarlos1000









By MARCELO S F - Unique de Ohtake​


----------



## lunacity

HPIM1673 by FLÁVIO NASCIMENTO, on Flickr


Cachorros #2 by rogeriobromfman, on Flickr


PrédiosAv.Paulista by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr


Traffic in Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Tesserolli, on Flickr


Land of the Giants by MFMarcelo, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Edifício Itália, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr


Secretaria da Educação by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Tribunal de Justiça by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Estádio do Morumbi by fotografasp, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Paulista: Olhares, Reflexos e Sentimentos by Evandro Badin, on Flickr


Paulista: Olhares, Reflexos e Sentimentos by Evandro Badin, on Flickr


Paulista - Olhares e Sentimentos by Evandro Badin, on Flickr


Paulista - Olhares e Sentimentos by Evandro Badin, on Flickr


Paulista - Olhares e Sentimentos by Evandro Badin, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Estaiada by Evandro Badin, on Flickr


Estaiada by Evandro Badin, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Pateo do Colégio por Marciobien, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Monumento à Independência por ALE FRATA, no Flickr


PACAEMBU ILUMINADO COPA 2014 - SÃO PAULO - 30/05/2014 - SP - 01/04/2014 por ALE FRATA, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Av. 9 de Julho - São Paulo. por Alemorganti, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Av. Paulista by Felipe Aguillar, on Flickr


Vista do Parque do Ibirapuera by Luiz Ipolito (PC), on Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros by Luiz Ipolito (PC), on Flickr


Terraço Itália - SP by Verbeno, on Flickr


skye04 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr


DSC_0195 by Diego R Kulian, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista - Yahoo! Notícias by leo_neves, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Av. Faria Lima by Guilhermino Pinheiro, on Flickr


Rua Funchal by Guilhermino Pinheiro, on Flickr


Paulista - Olhares e Sentimentos by Evandro Badin, on Flickr


Av. Faria Lima by Guilhermino Pinheiro, on Flickr


Av. Faria Lima by Guilhermino Pinheiro, on Flickr


Av. Faria Lima by Guilhermino Pinheiro, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

silent pursuit by luisotaviomachado, on Flickr


Centro de São Paulo by kassá, on Flickr


Detalhe de prédio no centro by kassá, on Flickr



a serious man by luisotaviomachado, on Flickr


Angel by kassá, on Flickr


Paulista Ave. 019 by maria clara diniz, on Flickr

​


----------



## lunacity

No Pateo do Colegio by kassá, on Flickr


Favela (nova leitura) HDR by kassá, on Flickr


Eagle 13 by kassá, on Flickr


Outra perspectiva by kassá, on Flickr


Edifício Top Towers e UNIP by Felipe_Borges, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Prédios na Av. Vergueiro by kassá, on Flickr


Viaduto do Chá by kassá, on Flickr


CAMINHADA DA CÂMARA NO IPIRANGA by kassá, on Flickr


Centrão de São Paulo by kassá, on Flickr


No Minhocão by kassá, on Flickr


Coreto no Jd da Luz by kassá, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo - Região central by kassá, on Flickr


Desfile 7 de Setembro by kassá, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Untitled by Pedro Mirandolla, on Flickr


LAMBORGHINI São Paulo by Galeria de Paulo, on Flickr


Untitled by Pedro Mirandolla, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

1965541_10203383964860657_7765459642612825820_o by just-album, on Flickr


DSC_5929 by Galeria de Paulo, on Flickr


DSC_6036 by Galeria de Paulo, on Flickr


2014-03-25 Arte de Rua - Av Paulista (2) by guibarci, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

SP Marg Pinheiros 08 by Cid Silveira, on Flickr


SP Marg Pinheiros 09 by Cid Silveira, on Flickr


SP Marg Pinheiros 26 by Cid Silveira, on Flickr


SP Marg Pinheiros 14 by Cid Silveira, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Avenida Paulista #5 by rogeriobromfman, on Flickr


Palacete Franco de Mello by rogeriobromfman, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Panorâmica leste a partir do Edifício Olido by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Copa Belgica vs Coreia by Paulo "Popó" Rapoport, on Flickr


Ibirapuera by Miguel Schincariol, on Flickr


São Paulo, SP, Brasil by Picolo, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Rolê pelo centro by kassá, on Flickr


Copan by jairo [gyro], on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Museu Paulista do Ipiranga por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Museu Paulista do Ipiranga por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Monumento à Independência por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Photo 2014-08-01, 1 59 06 PM by kevin.costain, on Flickr

EM_20141118_0234 by Elisa Matile, on Flickr

EM_20141118_0233 by Elisa Matile, on Flickr

No fundo o Obelisco aos heróis de 32 by L I N C O L N__B R I E R, on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

ByTchelllo









ByTchelllo









ByTchelllo​


----------



## StarkBSG

Método Engenharia









Método Engenharia









Método Engenharia 









Método Engenharia 









Método Engenharia​


----------



## StarkBSG

By Método Engenharia









By Método Engenharia









By Método Engenharia​


----------



## lunacity

[2006]Ibirapuera by Diego3336, on Flickr

[url=https://flic.kr/p/bf4z9p]
Deixa-Que-Eu-Empurro" by Macapuna, on Flickr








[/url]
Torre da Gazeta by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Untitled by Fernanda Kirmayr, on Flickr


São Paulo by Priscila Duart Annunciato, on Flickr


Shopping for Pessach by rogeriobromfman, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Avenida 23 de Maio, vista da Passarela Ciccillo Matarazzo by Alexandre Zoppa, on Flickr


No Coração de SP by Romero Filho, on Flickr


View of the Altino Arantes Building (Sao Paulo City) by Tesserolli, on Flickr


Untitled by j e h 1 8 2, on Flickr


Avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima by ss_brito, on Flickr


How we do a better person? Sewing her with love. by j e h 1 8 2, on Flickr


Untitled by Glauber Ribeiro, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Desafio 50 2013 - Foto 01 by igorschutz, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Paula Datti, on Flickr


Av. Faria Lima by igorlt, on Flickr


05/19/2009 by danicuki, on Flickr


Desafio 50 2013 - Foto 02 by igorschutz, on Flickr


Natal - Av. Paulista : Christmas - Paulista Avenue by Andrey Masiero, on Flickr 

​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo by fkagawa1, on Flickr

Vale do Anhangabaú by De Santis, on Flickr

Prefeitura de São Paulo by De Santis, on Flickr

Teatro Municipal de Sao Paulo by Onildo_Lima オニウド_リマ, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Praca do Por do Sol (Sunset Square) 06 by Gall Freitas © Photography, on Flickr


Street Art by Ronaldo Rizzutti, on Flickr


Bicicletada Avenida Paulista 02/03 #naofoiacidente by Fora do Eixo, on Flickr


L1000170 by igorschutz, on Flickr


Edifício Altino Arantes - Vista do mirante / Altino Arantes Building - Observation deck view by Deni Williams, on Flickr


Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil by Flavio Miyasaki, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Desenho 3d by Amauri Nehn - Fotografo, on Flickr


Abertura da 14ª Edição do FILE by Mauren Ercolani, on Flickr


Paulista by Denise Molla, on Flickr


iluminação de Natal - Ibirapuera by hiroshi kano, on Flickr


São Paulo Cathedral by  victorgil84 © Madrid, on Flickr


1ª etapa da Stock Car 2012 by hiroshi kano, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

TEMPLO DE SALOMÃO.... by RABELO SILVA, on Flickr​


----------



## LFellipe

lunacity said:


>




_Parque da Independência (Independence Park)_








ines_sp on Flickr


----------



## StarkBSG

"Arca de Noé" by wilson houck jr, on Flickr


Pátio Victor Malzoni I by wilson houck jr, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Museu Paulista da Universidade de São Paulo - Ipiranga SP by wilson houck jr, on Flickr​


----------



## RafaBRA

Happy birthday SP461!


----------



## lunacity

"A função de São Paulo é ligar o Brasil ao resto do mundo." by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


#ILoveSP #SP #SãoPauloCity #Metrópole #CidadeDeTodosOsPovos #SãoPaulo #Brazil by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Berrini Building by Ruy Ohtake by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


ARQUITETURA DA AV. PAULISTA by ORLANDO DE SOUZA, on Flickr


ARQUITETURA DA AV. PAULISTA by ORLANDO DE SOUZA, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

FIESP - Av. Paulista by Fabiano L., on Flickr


Avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima - São Paulo - Brasil by FLÁVIO NASCIMENTO, on Flickr


Avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima - São Paulo - Brasil by FLÁVIO NASCIMENTO, on Flickr


WTC SHERATON - São Paulo - Brasil by Almirbac, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Pica-pau-de-cabeça-amarela (Fighting himself) by Luciano Marra, on Flickr


SESC Pompéia by Luciano Marra, on Flickr


AEROPORTO INTERNACIONAL DE SÃO PAULO / GUARULHOS - SBGR/GRU by JONES CESAR DALAZEN, on Flickr


Street Photography by Fotografia de rua [street photography], on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

IMG_4883 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_0757 por vendadiaria, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

IMG_4354 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_4359 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_1624 por vendadiaria, no Flickr


IMG_1628 por vendadiaria, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from São Paulo :cheers:


----------



## StarkBSG

São Paulo nas Alturas by Marcelo Fioravanti, on Flickr


5ª Caminhada da Câmara Municipal por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Prefeitura do Município de São Paulo by Marcelo Fioravanti, on Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Caminhada Noturna pelo Centro de São Paulo por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Caminhada Noturna - O Edificio Planalto por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr


Caminhada Noturna - O Edificio Planalto por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Ponte do lago do Parque do Ibirapuera por Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes

Google São Paulo - Brasil by Felipe Nogs, on Flickr

Google São Paulo - Brasil by Felipe Nogs, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Avenida Paulista by Ammarkhw, on Flickr


Biblioteca Mário de Andrade, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr


Centro de São Paulo by Fabiano L., on Flickr


Av Brigadeiro Faria Lima by LV3 Studio, on Flickr


Catedral da Sé, São Paulo by Wilfredor, on Flickr
​


----------



## lunacity

Circolo Italiano Building in São Paulo by Wilfredor, on Flickr


Prédio 360º by mcvmjr1971, on Flickr


Altino Arantes Building by Wilfredor, on Flickr


Edifício Martinelli in São Paulo by Wilfredor, on Flickr


Street Art by Ronaldo Rizzutti, on Flickr


Trianon by Ronaldo Rizzutti, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Octávio Frias de Oliveira Bridge jpg by Wilfredor, on Flickr


Skateboard - Jeferson Stader by Pedro Mariani, on Flickr


Paulista by Alceu Bap, on Flickr


Clichê do Ibirapuera. by Aline França*, on Flickr


V i t r i n e by digitalight, on Flickr


Cores primárias (primary colors) by renatotarga, on Flickr


Parque Trianon by clau hernandes, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo 2014-11-15 (2) by charles_sholl, on Flickr

São Paulos das alturas by Roberto Oya, on Flickr

CRUZAMENTO - RUA XAVIER DE TOLEDO - ANHANGABAU - CENTRO DE SÃO PAULO/SP - 10.02.2014 by jornaluniaoabc, on Flickr

CRUZAMENTO - RUA XAVIER DE TOLEDO - ANHANGABAU - CENTRO DE SÃO PAULO/SP - 10.02.2014 by jornaluniaoabc, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Reflexo . Macro . Saturação . Preto e Branco . Atenuar . Contraste by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


Street Photography by Fotografia de rua [street photography], on Flickr


Street Photography by Fotografia de rua [street photography], on Flickr


#ILoveSP #SP #SãoPauloCity #Metrópole #CidadeDeTodosOsPovos #SãoPaulo #Brazil by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


Sampa #SãoPaulo by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


Street Photography by Fotografia de rua [street photography], on Flickr


Sampa #SãoPaulo by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


#ILoveSP #SP #SãoPauloCity #Metrópole #CidadeDeTodosOsPovos #SãoPaulo #Brazil by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


Ibirapuera em Flor by Serlunar (tks for 3.2 million views), on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Altino Atantes by wjcgo, on Flickr


Centro velho/ Old Downtown by wjcgo, on Flickr


Catedral da Sé by wjcgo, on Flickr


"A função de São Paulo é ligar o Brasil ao resto do mundo." by viniciusigordossantos, on Flickr


Close do Bluesman, Artistas na Rua by Luciano Marra, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Terra da garoa é para os fracos... by Fotografia de rua [street photography], on Flickr

Untitled by Samy St-Clair, on Flickr

Untitled by Samy St-Clair, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Street at night by Wilfredor, on Flickr

São Paulo - Street - Night by Fabio Melato Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Vista de trás do Corporate Office by hackney625, on Flickr


Rochaverá by hackney625, on Flickr


DSCN0628 by hackney625, on Flickr


Edifícios gêmeos by JODF, on Flickr


Capital Corporate Offices by hackney625, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo by L. Centomo, on Flickr


The Urban Jungle of São Paulo [2048x1365] x-post /r/BrazilPics by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


Federação das Indústrias do Estado de São Paulo, Av. Paulista. Brasil. by Victor Reche, on Flickr


Sala Sao Paulo 1 by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo church by Wilfredor, on Flickr

Sao Paulo City by baztourmgr, on Flickr

São Paulo downtown in Black and White 2 by Wilfredor, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo - Parque Trianon by L I N C O L N__B R I E R, on Flickr


MASP by Jorge Takeshita, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista - Sentido Paraiso by Jorge Takeshita, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista - Sentido Consolacao by Jorge Takeshita, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Staffa and image hosted on flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Terraço MAC IbirapueraTerraço MAC Ibirapuera by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Ibirapuera Park - São Paulo - Brazil by Serlunar (tks for 3.3 million views), on Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera por Joao Eduardo Fotos by João Eduardo Fotos, on Flickr


Parque Ibirapuera by Karina Perussi, on Flickr


Fim de tarde no Parque do Ibirapuera by cdias2099, on Flickr


Terraço MAC Ibirapuera by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Parque do Ibirapuera by rogeriobromfman, on Flickr


23ª Caminhada da Câmara Municipal de São Paulo by Caco Arteiro, on Flickr


Untitled by Elisa Rodrigues Photography, on Flickr


centro. by Lílian Melim, on Flickr


Das escadarias do Teatro Municipal de SP (HDR) by Alexsander Loula, on Flickr


Passarela Ibirapuera by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


Copa - Olhando pra São Paulo by Paulo "Popó" Rapoport, on Flickr


MASP by Klauss Egon, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

VERacidade by klausbalzano, on Flickr

Stopped action by Alexandre Kocian, on Flickr

Teatro Municipal de Sao Paulo by Onildo_Lima オニウド_リマ, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2014 Sao Paulo by Onildo_Lima オニウド_リマ, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2014 Sao Paulo by Onildo_Lima オニウド_リマ, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo by Night by arranmoffat, on Flickr


São Paulo from the Top by Airton Bertini, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Marginal Pinheiros by Felipe Romano, on Flickr


UFOs by sputnik 57, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista São Paulo by Ricardo Valarini, on Flickr


Metropolis by André Assumpção, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista - Dia by - Kaio Ramone -, on Flickr


Autus II by André Assumpção, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista São Paulo by Ricardo Valarini, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Edi Disousa​


----------



## FelixMadero

amazing!


----------



## lunacity

Prédios Marginal Pinheiros São Paulo /Buildings Marginal Pinheiros São Paulo by La calle, on Flickr


Untitled by M.Mantovani, on Flickr


São Paulo by tharsis.baldinotti, on Flickr


Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


São Paulo by tharsis.baldinotti, on Flickr


Faculdade de Direito da Universidade de São Paulo by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


_DSC00295208.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


_DSC03705542.JPG by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0019 by jeduardofn ~ Brasil, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

Demonstrators in SP by Gabriel Cardoso Foto, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Karol Endrigue, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Praça Antônio Prado by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr









STAFFA










fused by Gall Freitas © Photography, on Flickr


Ato Pró-Impeachment by grr.guerrilha, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Puente y río by hermenpaca, on Flickr


Brazil GSMP Follow On Visit: Sao Paulo City and Culture Photos by globalsportswomen, on Flickr


Brazil GSMP Follow On Visit: Sao Paulo City and Culture Photos by globalsportswomen, on Flickr


Vista aérea de São Paulo City Brazil by silviaquili, on Flickr


Pouso em Congonhas, São Paulo, Brasil by Victor Sechin, on Flickr


Sao Paulo by herton.escobar, on Flickr


Brazil GSMP Follow On Visit: Sao Paulo City and Culture Photos by globalsportswomen, on Flickr

S
ão Paulo by Hokama_XXX, on Flickr


Brazil_Sao_Paulo_Rio_Pinheiros_River_Cityscape_iStock_000025425728 by santaferelocationservices, on Flickr


São Paulo by Hokama_XXX, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Beri Gama









desconhecida​


----------



## christos-greece

24 by klausbalzano, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

DSCF0059 by jeduardofn ~ Brasil, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Marcio Staffa​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista in Sao Paulo, Brazil by [visual media], on Flickr

MASP by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

_DSC7545 by W. Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Tower in Paulista Avenue by Wilfredor, on Flickr


#fiesp #sp #saopaulo #sampa #walkingsp #spwalk #almapaulista #splovers #serpaulistano #saopaulocity #saopaulowalk by Magno Rocha, on Flickr


Paulista by fkagawa1, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista by alinesgomes12, on Flickr


Tempos Modernos by Victor Pontes Fotografia, on Flickr


Hora do Rush by Victor Pontes Fotografia, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Victor Pontes Fotografia, on Flickr​


----------



## FelixMadero

Nice!!


----------



## lunacity

Biblioteca Mário de Andrade, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr


Terraço do Edifício Martinelli, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr


Banespa visto do terraço do Edifício Martinelli, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr


18h30 by Victor Reche, on Flickr


strangers in São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr


Helicóptero chega à Prefeitura de São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr


Lateral do Theatro Municipal visto da Praça Ramos, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr


Biblioteca Mário de Andrade, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr


Cidade de São Paulo vista do Edifício Andraus by Victor Reche, on Flickr


Terraço Itália, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Anhangabaú by klausbalzano, on Flickr

Roofs by klausbalzano, on Flickr

PEDALADA MULHERES EM MOVIMENTO by Secretaria de Esportes Lazer e Recreação, on Flickr

PEDALADA MULHERES EM MOVIMENTO by Secretaria de Esportes Lazer e Recreação, on Flickr

street photography bom retiro2 by Rodrigo Pivas, on Flickr

Sul_Oeste (22_03_15) (44) by ciclomobilidade, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Ed Sampaio Moreira - Vale do Anhangabau by Paulo "Popó" Rapoport, on Flickr


Design hotel "Unique", Sao Paulo, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


DSC_1244-2 by Paulo "Popó" Rapoport, on Flickr


DSC_1202-2 by Paulo "Popó" Rapoport, on Flickr


DSC_0206 by Diego R Kulian, on Flickr


Copa Belgica vs Coreia by Paulo "Popó" Rapoport, on Flickr


Surprise yesterday..!! by Roberto Friedmann, on Flickr


Vista aérea do Parque Ibirapuera by comunicaextend, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

São Paulo by John-Thomas Nagel, on Flickr

Sul_Oeste (22_03_15) (15) by ciclomobilidade, on Flickr

Norte (22_03_15) (11) by ciclomobilidade, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo night, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo, terra da garoa. Cinza como sempre. by rudimargrass, on Flickr


_Juntos nas alturas by .merchan, on Flickr


Morning Streets | São Paulo, Brazil by diesmali, on Flickr


Canon EOS Kodak ultracolor 400 by mlsirac, on Flickr


Anhangabaú by jairmenegon, on Flickr


Viaduto do Chá, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr


Lata d`água na cabeça by Greenpeace Brasil, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Slide by Henri Koga, on Flickr


As faces de São Paulo by Diógenes Araújo, on Flickr


Virada Cultural 2010 by Amauri Nehn - Fotografo, on Flickr


Parque ibirapuera - SP [Explore] by Gilda Tonello, on Flickr


Amanhecendo em Sampa [Explore] by Gilda Tonello, on Flickr


Canon 18-55mm by Ronaldo Carvalho Oliveira Filho, on Flickr


Al. Santos, Jardins - São Paulo'10 by Georgia Visacri, on Flickr


grafiti by Glauber Ribeiro, on Flickr


graffiti by Glauber Ribeiro, on Flickr


Giganto by Glauber Ribeiro, on Flickr


Clima do tempo Centro de São Paulo by Amauri Nehn - Fotografo, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Centro Historico (29_03_15) (5) by ciclomobilidade, on Flickr

Centro Historico (29_03_15) (19) by ciclomobilidade, on Flickr

Ato mundial a favor das ciclovias | São Paulo (SP) 30/03/2015 by midianinja, on Flickr

Time killers. #leicam9 #leicame #leicalens #leicacraft #leica_world #leica_camera #leica_street #streetphotography #streetphotographers #gspc by Kim Panelli, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001

Awesome photos in this page!


----------



## Brazilian001

>>


----------



## lunacity

Avenida Faria Lima, São Paulo by Wilfredor, on Flickr


Ibirapuera by fkagawa1, on Flickr


Boys playing in Avenida Paulista by Wilfredor, on Flickr


Catedral da Sé | São Paulo by Thiago Piu, on Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros Street, São Paulo city by Wilfredor, on Flickr


IMG_1080 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr


IMG_1124 by henriquemm2015, on Flickr

​


----------



## lunacity

SampaAmada AmadaSampa by Andréia Reis, on Flickr


Edifício Martinelli by Andréia Reis, on Flickr


Av. Paulista – São Paulo SP © Ivan Silva by Batucada Fantástica, on Flickr


São Paulo © Ivan Silva by Batucada Fantástica, on Flickr


Edifício Martinelli by Andréia Reis, on Flickr


Av. Paulista – São Paulo SP © Ivan Silva by Batucada Fantástica, on Flickr


São Paulo by Batucada Fantástica, on Flickr


Av. Paulista - São Paulo SP © Ivan Silva by Batucada Fantástica, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by r | s a e s, on Flickr

São Paulo (Brazil) by arnaldof, on Flickr

Exposição Mafalda, Praça das Artes, São Paulo by diegogazolli, on Flickr

Centro de São Paulo by gigliog, on Flickr

Paulista (03_05_15) (24) by ciclomobilidade, on Flickr


----------



## luanasampa

Linda !!!


----------



## luanasampa

Adoro São Paulo !!!!


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*

before and after

Parque do Povo by pleiria, on Flickr

















​


----------



## christos-greece

Edifício Itália by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, sur Flickr

around0014 by AlessandroVecchi, sur Flickr

São Paulo (Brazil) by Arnaldo Ferreira Marques, sur Flickr

Exposição Mafalda, Praça das Artes, São Paulo by Diego Gazolli Yanez, sur Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Pátio do Colégio in São Paulo by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


Metrô Vila Prudente by Luciano Marra, no Flickr


Bus stop in São Paulo by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


Old Car in São Paulo 2 by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, no Flickr


Ibirapuera by Fabio Kagawa, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Fabio Kagawa, no Flickr​


----------



## casb68

São Paulo is a fantastic global city


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo by Leandro Centomo, sur Flickr

Urban Frame by . Marzo | Photography ., sur Flickr

Sans titre by Iago Frota, sur Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, sur Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, sur Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, sur Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


SPP by alberico gama, no Flickr


sp by berisvelasquez, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Ibirapuera Park in São Paulo city 2 by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


Estrada de Ferro Sorocabana (1) by Gall Freitas, no Flickr


Distribuidor da Chá by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, no Flickr


São Paulo é realmente uma #cidadecinza? by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), no Flickr


Theatro Municipal de São Paulo (Interior) by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


L'HOTEL PORTO BAY SÃO PAULO | main entrance by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, no Flickr


hotel unique by ewar woowar, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Sem título by Lucas Lima 37, no Flickr


Somewhere in downtown Sao Paulo SP by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


Sao Paulo SP by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


Clear night at Sao Paulo by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


Sao Paulo - rio Pinheiros by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


Sao Paulo SP by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Jardim suspenso by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Telégrafo by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Alto contraste III by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Edifício Itália by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## StarkBSG

Palacete Conde de Sarzedas e Edifício Nove de Julho. by Michael Guimarães, no Flickr


Superior Tribunal de Justiça e Palacete Conde de Sarzedas by Sidney Pires, no Flickr


Torres da Catedral da Se by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


São Paulo Inn I by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo by Night by joaofriederichs, on Flickr


Luar sobre São Paulo by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), no Flickr


From my hotel window, São Paulo, Brazil by Antonio Vidigal, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, no Flickr


Avenida São João by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Paulista Night by Gonzalo Murillo C., no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

130706_0119 by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr


IMG_4634 by oslaim brito, no Flickr


the death of the light. by Marcos Feittosa, no Flickr


Sem título by Marcel Mendes Carvalho, no Flickr


Para o alto by Milton Jung, no Flickr


Vale do Pinheiros by c.alberto, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

artnetdigital.com.br/


Oasis by W Gaspar, no Flickr


São Paulo City Center by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


Estatua en el Monasterio de San Benito, São Paulo by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


São Paulo city 002 by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


Station by digitalight, no Flickr​


----------



## Ismail Gega

:cheers:


----------



## lunacity

Street Photography by Glauco Tavares, no Flickr


Fotografia de rua by Glauco Tavares, no Flickr


Fotografia de rua by Glauco Tavares, no Flickr


Fotografia de rua by Glauco Tavares, no Flickr


Centro Histórico de São Paulo by Glauco Tavares, no Flickr


Street Photography by Glauco Tavares, no Flickr


Street Photography by Glauco Tavares, no Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ BRASIL, auf Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ BRASIL, auf Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ BRASIL, auf Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ BRASIL, auf Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ BRASIL, auf Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ BRASIL, auf Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ BRASIL, auf Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ BRASIL, auf Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ BRASIL, auf Flickr

BIKE TOUR 2014 by Secretaria de Esportes Lazer e Recreação, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Marginal Pinheiros by Ícaro Roberto, auf Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros by Ícaro Roberto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo - Marginal Pinheiros by julio lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Panorama marginal tarde by Luciano Thomazelli, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4972 by Luiz Coelho, on Flickr

Arguing couple. 35mm - Acros 100 by Rafaela Petean, on Flickr

untitled shoot-036.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

DSC_6384 - Cópia by Erika Augusto, on Flickr

Templo de São Paulo by Thiago Takiyama, on Flickr


----------



## Giotto

Cidade Jardim - SP by Willian Alves, no Flickr


----------



## Giotto

Edit.


----------



## Giotto

São Paulo - Brooklin Novo: Centro Empresarial Nações Unidas - Torre Leste by Wally Gobetz, no Flickr

Apartamento no Itaim Bibi by Local Imóveis, no Flickr

São Paulo - Brooklin Novo: Centro Empresarial Nações Unidas by Wally Gobetz, no Flickr


----------



## Giotto

Sao Paulo, Itaim Bibi. by Claudia Sc., no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Panorama by Lucas Lima 37, on Flickr


Skyline - Sao Paulo - Av Nacoes Unidas by Carlos Alkmin, on Flickr


martinelli by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera by rogeriobromfman, on Flickr


Museum of Art of São Paulo Assis Chateaubriand by Alfred Myers, on Flickr


Amanhecer by thiagoyk, on Flickr

​


----------



## lunacity

BASE JUMP/SP by Leonardo Benassatto, on Flickr


BASE JUMP/SP by Leonardo Benassatto, on Flickr



Sao Paulo - cranes by mttoldi, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

_DSC03705542.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

fused by Gall Freitas, on Flickr

18h30 by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Ato mundial a favor das ciclovias | São Paulo (SP) 30/03/2015 by Ninja Midia, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista em HDR by Alexandre Verbeno, auf Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista - SP BR by Carlos Limprich, auf Flickr

Avenida Paulista - SP BR by Carlos Limprich, auf Flickr

avenida Paulista abril 2015 by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

avenida Paulista abril 2015 by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

avenida Paulista abril 2015 by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Vinicius Levy, auf Flickr

Avenida Paulista by André Bastos, auf Flickr

Avenida Paulista by André Bastos, auf Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Andrea Echeverry Uribe, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ato impeachment da presidente Dilma | São Paulo (SP) 15/03/2015 by Jornalistas Livres, auf Flickr

Ato impeachment da presidente Dilma | São Paulo (SP) 15/03/2015 by Jornalistas Livres, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ato impeachment da presidente Dilma | São Paulo (SP) 15/03/2015 by Jornalistas Livres, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ARENA VIADUTO SUMARÉ by Secretaria de Esportes Lazer e Recreação, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

City lights by Fabio Rage, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

23 June World Cup protest São Paulo by Ben Tavener, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista, São Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sem título by Luis Fonseca, no Flickr


_DSC2834.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


_DSC2846.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista - Dia by Kaio Ramone, no Flickr


Sem título by Luis Fonseca, no Flickr


Sem título by Luis Fonseca, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


Vila Olimpia - 2012 by Bruno Netto, no Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

State Theatre Building (1921), view04, 703 S Broadway, Downtown, Los Angeles, CA, USA by Steve Minor, on Flickr

around0002 by AlessandroVecchi, on Flickr

Centro Historico (04_06_15) (22) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Centro Historico (04_06_15) (2) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

White Skyscraper by W Gaspar, no Flickr


Sem título by Luis Fonseca, no Flickr


Under the shadow of MASP by Antonio Vidigal, no Flickr


From my hotel window, São Paulo, Brazil by Antonio Vidigal, no Flickr


Octavio Frias de Oliveira bridge by Rodrigo Tsuyoshi Ono, no Flickr


Itaim Bibi Financial District by Rodrigo Tsuyoshi Ono, no Flickr


Vista Panorâmica de São Paulo Noite by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr​


----------



## mopc

>


This is not Sao Paulo


----------



## SpiderBHZ

mopc said:


> This is not Sao Paulo


If I am not wrong that is Broadway in LA.


----------



## StarkBSG

concrete as far as the eye can see by André Yabiku, no Flickr


downtown Sao Paulo - Brazil by André Yabiku, no Flickr


img_5894_pano by Flavio Serafini, no Flickr


São Paulo - Brooklin Novo: View from Sheraton Sao Paulo WTC Hotel by Wally Gobetz, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Subway Coming B&W by Cristian Malevic, on Flickr

Downtown by Paulo Ghizzi, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

Reflected Paulista Crossing by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr

Universidade de São Paulo by Rafael Vianna Croffi, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8801/17179181637_42051dd81b_b.jpg









www.parqueglobal.com.br


Av. Paulista by Karina Rodrigues, no Flickr


Harley no farol da Paulista by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


2014-08-27 06.39.47 1 by Lucas Marcomini, no Flickr


Vista do Terraço Itália, centro de São Paulo - Brasil. http://instagram.com/p/0ENmI8S0-f/ by kleber narvaes, no Flickr


Av. Paulista, São Paulo - Brasil. http://instagram.com/p/0GllbhS06y/ by kleber narvaes, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Marginal Pinheiros by Edilsoh, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros by Danilo Campos, no Flickr


Sem título by Danilo Campos, no Flickr


São Paulo, Brasil by Ander Vaz, on Flickr


São Paulo, Brasil by Anderson Vaz, no Flickr


São Paulo, Brasil by Anderson Vaz, no Flickr


São Paulo, Brasil by Anderson Vaz, no Flickr


São Paulo, Brasil by Anderson Vaz, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Ponte Estaiada by Felipe Aguillar, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros by Felipe Aguillar, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros by Felipe Aguillar, no Flickr


Alécio - São Paulo by Alécio Cezar, no Flickr



Vista de São Paulo - Zona Sul! by Daniela Alfaia, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

_DSC75402795.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


Street Photography by Glauco Tavares, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo downtown street at night by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

Sao Paulo, 1938 by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr

Banespa Building, Sao Paulo, Brazil by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.galeriadaarquitetura.com.br


----------



## christos-greece

18h30 by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Ato mundial a favor das ciclovias | São Paulo (SP) 30/03/2015 by Ninja Midia, on Flickr

Exposição Mafalda, Praça das Artes, São Paulo by Diego Gazolli Yanez, sur Flickr

Edifício COPAN by RSdBarros, on Flickr


----------



## Big Ballers

Ich liebe Brasilien


----------



## PRG_São Paulo

^^
Ich bewundere Deutschland!!


----------



## lunacity

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, no Flickr


Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, no Flickr


Edificio de luxo na Avenida Faria Lima-SP by Ni Campos, no Flickr


Sao Paulo by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


Sao Paulo by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


praça por do sol by RODRIGO OTAVIO, no Flickr


praça da sé - ponto zero by RODRIGO OTAVIO, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Moda de viola by Alex Sartori, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

São Paulo Downtown by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr

Centro Historico (14_06_15) (29) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Centro Historico (14_06_15) (28) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Edifício Altino Arantes (Banespa) - Centro de São Paulo by Fabiano L., on Flickr


P1090677 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr


Metrô Vila Prudente by Luciano Marra, no Flickr


Bus stop in São Paulo by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


Old Car in São Paulo 2 by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Ponte Octávio Frias de Oliveira - São Paulo by Rubens Chaves, no Flickr


Viaduto Santa Efigênia by Rubens Chaves, no Flickr


Vista aérea da Catedral da Sé by Rubens Chaves, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Morumbi Shopping / São Paulo by Miguel Dornaes, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros by Carlos Macapuna, no Flickr


Cores de SP. by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), no Flickr


Skyline - São Paulo by Antonio GN, no Flickr


119 by Jose Padilla, no Flickr

​


----------



## lunacity

Sampa B&W by Serlunar, no Flickr


Famosa Augusta / Augusta street - São Paulo, Brazil. by Bruno Cardozo Da Silva, no Flickr


Estação da Luz - SP/SP by Renato Souza, no Flickr


Sampa by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, no Flickr


Alameda Lorena by Renato Souza, no Flickr


Liberdade - SP by Plinio Gimenez, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

_DSC2893.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Arena Corinthians by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


Fotos do Treino (29/01/2015) by Sociedade Esportiva Palmeiras, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


Sem título by Luis Fonseca, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


avenida Paulista abril 2015 by Mariana Moraes, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_0042 by Marco Estrella, on Flickr

Ambiental Transportes 4 1590 - Caio Millennium BRT Scania K270 Eletra by Wesley Araujo, on Flickr

18h30 by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

street photography bom retiro by Rodrigo Pivas, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sul_Oeste (01_05_15) (62) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, no Flickr


_MG_1726ret by Flavio Nakamura, no Flickr


Av Liuz Carlos Berrini - SP by Antonio GN, no Flickr


Ibirapuera-S.P. by Denise Bardauil Baptistucci, no Flickr


Complexo WTJK by Marco Filho, no Flickr


O beijo no Largo São Francisco by Ana Feliciano, no Flickr


Praça Ramos de Azevedo by Ana Feliciano, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo 11-16-2012 7-02-23 AM by Miguel Angel Labarca, no Flickr





























Sao Paulo 11-16-2012 7-01-20 AM by Miguel Angel Labarca, no Flickr









blog.sealbag.com.br​


----------



## lunacity

Av Paulista by Arthur Ortega, no Flickr


Sampa by Gustavo Scatena, no Flickr


Jardim Paulistano by Alexandre Giesbrecht, no Flickr


Pátio Higienópolis by Alessandra A., no Flickr


Av. Paulista - São Paulo SP © Ivan Silva by Ivan Silva, no Flickr


São Paulo at Night by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Imagem. by Sérgio E. Jr., no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Edifício Martinelli in São Paulo by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr

American selfie na Copa by Paulo Rapoport, on Flickr

Red Girl by Guima ., on Flickr

Sampa #SãoPaulo by vinicius igor dos santos, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Exposição Mafalda, Praça das Artes, São Paulo by Diego Gazolli Yanez, on Flickr


----------



## luxurytravelvietnam

excellent job, great pictures guys


----------



## christos-greece

Old downtown - São Paulo by Cristiana Santos, on Flickr

Estação e Fiesp by Júlio Frutuoso, on Flickr

1404051448 by Thiago Pompeu, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

Centro de São Paulo by Giuliano Giglio, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Ciclovia Av. Paulista by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


Inauguração da ciclovia da Paulista by rasecjulio, no Flickr


Inauguração da ciclovia da Paulista by rasecjulio, no Flickr











Ciclovia Av. Paulista by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


----------



## ruifo

^^
Excellent!!


----------



## christos-greece

SP by Klaus Balzano, on Flickr

Old Downtown - SãoPaulo by Cristiana Santos, on Flickr

São Paulo (Brazil) by Arnaldo Ferreira Marques, on Flickr

São Paulo (Brazil) by Arnaldo Ferreira Marques, on Flickr

Brás by Pedro Ungaretti, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Mobilidade Corporativa by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


Mobilidade Corporativa by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


Mobilidade Corporativa by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


Mobilidade Corporativa by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


Mobilidade Corporativa by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


Mobilidade Corporativa by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


Mobilidade Corporativa by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


Mobilidade Corporativa by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Ed Sampaio Moreira - Vale do Anhangabau by Paulo "Popó" Rapoport, on Flickr


Copa Belgica vs Coreia by Paulo "Popó" Rapoport, on Flickr

São Paulo by John-Thomas Nagel, on Flickr

_DSC8681 by Willian Cheng, on Flickr


Clima do tempo Centro de São Paulo by Amauri Nehn - Fotografo, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista by Serlunar, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paulista e Arredores by Alexandres da Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ciclovia Paulista by Alexandres da Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista by Serlunar, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ciclovia da Avenida Paulista by Serlunar, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Selva de Pedra by ruimc77, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

foto aérea da vila romana by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

vista aérea do alto da lapa by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

aerial view of sao paulo by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

aerial by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

allianz parque by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

ponte estaiada by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.imovela.com.br/

​


----------



## raul lopes

23-07-2015 SP (1 de 1) by Sérgio Freitas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

wow show de imagens


----------



## raul lopes

Parque do Povo by Carolina Santana, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque do Povo by rborges.soares, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Extensão Dr. Chucri Zaidan by Rodrigo Monteiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Golden Buildings by Cristian Malevic, auf Flickr

Deep Cloudscape by Cristian Malevic, auf Flickr

Under construction... by Guilherme Arantes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iguatemi São Paulo by Jhonny Souza | Fotógrafo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Shopping JK Iguatemi, São Paulo by Tora Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

faria02 by oslaim brito, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

faria01 by oslaim brito, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

JK Iguatemi {São Paulo} - Aug'12 by Georgia Visacri, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo GSV Jardim Europa 31 by Victor Alencar, auf Flickr

São Paulo GSV Jardim Europa 16 by Victor Alencar, auf Flickr

São Paulo GSV Jardim Europa 8 by Victor Alencar, auf Flickr

São Paulo GSV Jardim Europa 19 by Victor Alencar, auf Flickr

São Paulo GSV Jardim Europa 10 by Victor Alencar, auf Flickr

São Paulo GSV Jardim Europa 28 by Victor Alencar, auf Flickr

São Paulo GSV Jardim Europa by Victor Alencar, auf Flickr

São Paulo GSV Jardim Europa 29 by Victor Alencar, auf Flickr

São Paulo GSV Jardim Europa 4 by Victor Alencar, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo, Brasil, by cesar harada, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hotel Unique by LWYang, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

This swimming pool is in the top of Unique Hotel in São Paulo, Brazil. Is part of the Skye Bar by Márcia Marton, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo Skyline, Brazil by globetrekimages, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Design hotel "Unique", Sao Paulo, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, auf Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Panoramica de São Paulo - Vista do Edifício Itália by Carol Munhoz, no Flickr


Terraço Itália, São Paulo by Victor Reche, no Flickr


Edifício Altino Arantes (Banespa) by Lourenco_BR, no Flickr


skye04 by Paulo Pampolin, no Flickr


IMAG6063_ by roman_fln, on Flickr


IMAG6065_ by roman_fln, on Flickr


São Paulo - Ibirapuera by Elisabeth Murray, no Flickr


Terraço MAC Ibirapuera by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr

10522157_10205041554821441_3460376992882730915_o by albericogama, on Flickr

10507049_10205041558621536_1203491162737080855_o by albericogama, on Flickr


PRAÇA POR DO SOL - SP by BEEnewDESIGN - Arte e Fotografia, no Flickr


Another day comes to the end by MFMarcelo, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Museu do Ipiranga by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, no Flickr


Ibirapuera Park - São Paulo - Brazil by Serlunar, no Flickr


Berrini (Vista Sobre a Ponte Estaiada) by Nascimento Aviasom, no Flickr


Vista do Morumbi Shopping by Célio Jouker, no Flickr



Avenida Paulista by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, no Flickr


Edifício Altino Arantes by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, no Flickr

​


----------



## lunacity

CataVento Cultural, São Paulo, SP_1890 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Unique Hotel by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


Vale do Anhangabaú (São Paulo): 04/02/2011 by Georgia Visacri, on Flickr


Av. Paulista by Marilane Borges, no Flickr


Sampa Aérea by Macapuna, on Flickr


Sao Paulo 2012 by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr​


----------



## Hello_World

aljuarez said:


> 2. If I'm flying into the Congonhas airport from Rio, which side of the plane has the best views on the final approach to the landing strip: the right side or the left side?


Both sides are cool, look


Right side: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1846467&page=2

Left side: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1682664&page=3


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown SP by Marcus Michaelsen, on Flickr

Centro de São Paulo by Álvaro Mecelis, on Flickr

Sé by Klaus Balzano, on Flickr

Pinacoteca of SP 09th of July 2015 by Arnaldo Santos, on Flickr

Untitled by Deybson Santos, on Flickr

MASP by Cristiane Maietto Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## abrandao

*SÃO PAULO
*


Ale Oliveira said:


> *SÃO PAULO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World SSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World SSC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello World SSC​


----------



## lunacity

DSC6271 by Tomas Brugger, no Flickr


----------



## muitaviagem

São Paulo is my city!


----------



## lunacity

_MG_1414 by Arthur Soares, no Flickr


_MG_1420 by Arthur Soares, no Flickr


Parque Villa-Lobos by Carlos Macapuna, no Flickr


Avenida 23 de maio by Carlos Macapuna, no Flickr


Estação da Luz e Museu da Língua Portuguesa by Carlos Macapuna, no Flickr



São Paulo by Gordon, no Flickr


WTorre by Marco Filho, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Vila Olimpia by Crazytours, no Flickr


Ciclovia Av. Paulista by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr


Ciclovia Av. Paulista by EMBARQ BRASIL, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo street scene l cellphone shoot l Samsung galaxy kzoom by ADHIL RANGEL, on Flickr

The Bank Street, downtown São Paulo. --- Rua dos bancos, centro de São Paulo. by IVOLINES, on Flickr

Pinacoteca of SP 09th of July 2015 by Arnaldo Santos, on Flickr

o estado é o responsável | maio 2015 by ocupeacidade, on Flickr

Lúcio e Larissa by Amanda Braide, on Flickr

Lúcio e Larissa by Amanda Braide, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista 2 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Av. Paulista by rvcroffi, no Flickr


Av. Paulista by rvcroffi, no Flickr


São Paulo by rvcroffi, no Flickr


Av. paulista by rvcroffi, no Flickr


Universidade de São Paulo by rvcroffi, no Flickr


Prédios de São Paulo by rvcroffi, no Flickr


Universidade de São Paulo by rvcroffi, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Av. Paulista - São Paulo SP © Ivan Silva by Ivan Silva, no Flickr


Estádio do Pacaembu, SP. by Alessandra A., no Flickr


Sem título by Alessandra A., no Flickr


Centro de SP by Alessandra A., no Flickr


Edifício do Banespa, SP. by Alessandra A., no Flickr


"A função de São Paulo é ligar o Brasil ao resto do mundo." by vinicius igor dos santos, no Flickr​


----------



## ruifo

MASP by ruifo, on Flickr




Sao Paulo under Orion by ruifo, on Flickr




Conjunto Nacional by ruifo, on Flickr




Bela Vista by ruifo, on Flickr




Reflexos da meia-noite by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

The Bank Street, downtown São Paulo. --- Rua dos bancos, centro de São Paulo. by IVOLINES, on Flickr

Old downtown - São Paulo by Cristiana Santos, on Flickr

Multidão do Centro / Crowd downtown by Stella Boni, on Flickr

Pinacoteca of SP 09th of July 2015 by Arnaldo Santos, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil by Leandro Centomo, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

_cena urbana by Abner Merchan, no Flickr


_marginal pinheiros by Abner Merchan, no Flickr


Sao Paulo, Brazil, Nov 21, 2011 view from room 1601 at the InterContinental Sao Paulo by Pierre Lesage, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros by Milton Jung, no Flickr


Arco Íris - São Paulo by rodneisdourado, no Flickr​


----------



## Hindustani

unbelievable urban dense midrises.


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo Skyline by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

São Paulo - 2014 by Daniel Zerbetto, on Flickr

São Paulo by Cristiana Santos, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil by Leandro Centomo, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Bandeira by Sergio Giusti, no Flickr


Sao Paulo - SP by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


Avenida Faria Lima, São Paulo by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


São Paulo from my room #2209 by Buda dos Subúrbios, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo, SP, Brasil (Ed. Mirante do Vale ao centro) by paulisson miura, on Flickr

São Paulo Skyline by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

São Paulo Nightlife by Felipe Cluk, on Flickr

Galeria do Rock by Rogerio Bromfman, on Flickr

Não falo nada.....só óleo. by Jotabe Arantes, on Flickr

Paulista (16_08_15) (50) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

edugreen-14884 by eduardo green short, no Flickr


Sao Paulo Megalopolis by João Bambu, no Flickr


ARQUITETURA by Leonardo Benassatto (11) 941232698, no Flickr


Sao Paulo by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


454 Anos by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo Skyline by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

Ciclovia Av. Paulista by EMBARQ BRASIL, on Flickr

Avenida Vinte e Três de Maio by Guilherme Braga Alves, on Flickr

19_36 by David Robinson, on Flickr

Lapa, São Paulo - Brasil by Bruno Nogueirão, on Flickr

Norte (16_08_15) (67) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias de Oliveira, São Paulo - Cable-stayed bridge by andrebatz, on Flickr


IMG_0612 by Jorge Harnecker, on Flickr


IMG_0657 by Jorge Harnecker, on Flickr


São Paulo - Ibirapuera by murrayeli, on Flickr


Ponte estaiada Octavio Frias de Oliveira, Sao Paulo_0090 by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr

​


----------



## lunacity

By Me


----------



## lunacity

2012-01-24 Vôo Panorâmico em São Paulo 7 by Alexandre Alves, no Flickr


2012-01-24 Vôo Panorâmico em São Paulo 8 by Alexandre Alves, no Flickr


CENU by Leandro Gemelgo, no Flickr


Berrini by Leandro Gemelgo, no Flickr


Edifício Altino Arantes Sao Paulo Brazil by Leandro Gemelgo, no Flickr


OHTAKE CULTURAL by Bruno Netto, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada by Leandro Gemelgo, no Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

lunacity said:


> By Me


Where was this image taken from? Is it open to the public?
Also... not many people in the streets! Did you visit on a weekend?


----------



## lunacity

This photo was made from the top floor of the Shopping Cidade Jardim, is open to the public (The best way to get there is by taxi, so is the other side of the river). Most of the pictures show a few people that were performed on a cold Sunday. However places like Avenida Paulista and Ibirapuera Park are always full.


----------



## Lucas Alves 88

Sensacional, ótimas fotos


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

São Paulo, 2015. Liberdade, o bairro oriental / Liberdade, the oriental village / Liberdade, el barrio oriental / Liberdade, le quartier oriental. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

Do celeste ao índigo-2 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá by Yuri Murakami, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

20150203_140438 by Mariana Moraes, no Flickr


Patriot protest against Dilma Rousseff by Victor Reche, no Flickr


Pintura de Deus by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, no Flickr


São Paulo by night by Marilane Borges, no Flickr


SP by Denis Benevides, no Flickr


av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, no Flickr​


----------



## Mokita

Beautiful city !


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO 

WWW.GEOFIX.COM.BR


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC0197a by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

avenida Paulista abril 2015 by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr










Do celeste ao índigo-1 by Kris Rupp, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSCF9312 by Ni Campos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

• by Gustavo Basso, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Brig. Faria Lima by Rafael Mulinari dos Santos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PINHEIROS - BR - SP by Amauri Meira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Trânsito em São Paulo by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

Trânsito em São Paulo by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

Trânsito em São Paulo by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ibirapuera by Andre Werutsky, auf Flickr

Sobrevoando a Zona Leste de São Paulo by Bruno Namorato, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

fused by Gall Freitas © Photography, on Flickr


Ato Pró-Impeachment by grr.guerrilha, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista 8 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Brigadeiro Subway Station Avenida Paulista Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Maracatu Abayomi by Marina Moia, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo, Brazil: Ponte Octavio Frias de Olivera at sunrise by nabobswims, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Urban night view by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MiranteLab -2597.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Modern São Paulo by Marcelo Taube, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo - centro by Agliberto Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## lunacity

DSC_0135 by Diego Ronan Kulian, no Flickr


pelé by RODRIGO OTAVIO, no Flickr


Famosa Augusta / Augusta street - São Paulo, Brazil. by Bruno Cardozo Da Silva, no Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga em PB by Michael Guimarães, no Flickr


Vista do Monumento by Michael Guimarães, no Flickr


Av. Paulista by Paulo Pampolin, no Flickr


Hotel Unique by Michael Guimarães, no Flickr

​


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO 

fotos do site airpano.com


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

near paulista avenue by Daniel Mendes Ortolani, on Flickr

Zombie Walk São Paulo 2015 by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Vista do Monumento by Michael Guimarães, on Flickr

Crossing Avenida Consolacao Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil: Ponte Octavio Frias de Olivera by nabobswims, on Flickr

Luzes em ação-3 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias de Oliveira, São Paulo - Cable-stayed bridge by andrebatz, on Flickr


IMG_0612 by Jorge Harnecker, on Flickr


IMG_0657 by Jorge Harnecker, on Flickr


OHTAKE CULTURAL by Bruno Netto, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada by Leandro Gemelgo, no Flickr

Viaduto do Chá by Yuri Murakami, on Flickr

jump rope - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## degani5

Belas fotos


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO 

facebook.com/aflalogasperini


----------



## lunacity

Minhocão by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Cycleway by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Ibirapuera by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Oca by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Sky Restaurant by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Sunset by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


São Paulo at Night by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros - Sao Paulo Brazil by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

near paulista avenue by Daniel Mendes Ortolani, on Flickr

Zombie Walk São Paulo 2015 by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Zombie Walk São Paulo 2015 by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Zombie Walk São Paulo 2015 by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Avinida Paulista by Barbara Eckstein, on Flickr

The sky was blue... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

_DSC2038 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

SAO PAULO by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

By RMeier ​


----------



## lunacity

Solo Sagrado de Guarapiranga by gabizones, no Flickr


Av Paulista by Jackson Trizolio, no Flickr


Solo Sagrado de Guarapiranga by gabizones, no Flickr


Pátio do Colégio by Marcos Sanchez, no Flickr


Solo Sagrado de Guarapiranga by gabizones, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada Otávio Frias - Paulo by Amarildo Souza, no Flickr


Altino Arantes. by Isadora Risso, no Flickr


Urbano 2 by Jackson Trizolio, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

fused by Gall Freitas © Photography, on Flickr

behind MASP by Daniel Mendes Ortolani, on Flickr


Ato Pró-Impeachment by grr.guerrilha, on Flickr

Paulista (09_08_15) (3) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Paulista (09_08_15) (12) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Sul_Oeste (09_08_15) (91) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá by Rogerio Bromfman, on Flickr

São Paulo - mobilidade na cidade by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Avenida Paulista at night by Palatinado, no Flickr


São Paulo by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Prédios de São Paulo by rvcroffi, no Flickr


Dog in a Bike! by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Praça da República by Palatinado, no Flickr


SP Marg Pinheiros 03 by Cid Silveira, no Flickr


SP Marg Pinheiros 04 by Cid Silveira, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Jump by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Sampa by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

30'' de 23/05 by Fabio Raphael, on Flickr

São Paulo sem garoa by Hugo Bueno da Costa, on Flickr

São Paulo! by christos-greece, on Flickr

Avenida São João by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Regalo de sol entre la tormenta by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, no Flickr


Sao Paulo desde la Terraza (4) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, no Flickr


Terrazzo Italia - SP I - Copan by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


Hotel roof view by Kristofer Malmberg, no Flickr


Sonho de Voar by Amarildo Souza, no Flickr


Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, no Flickr


Solo Sagrado by Carlos Macapuna, no Flickr


Teatro Municipal by Marcos Sanchez, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias de Oliveira, São Paulo - Cable-stayed bridge by andrebatz, on Flickr


IMG_0612 by Jorge Harnecker, on Flickr


IMG_0657 by Jorge Harnecker, on Flickr

Going to Paraiso Avenida Paulista b Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista in perspective 3 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr


Palácio da Justiça e Catedral da Sé by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr


Ciclovia Paulista by Alexandres da Silva, on Flickr


Ciclovia Paulista by Alexandres da Silva, on Flickr

jump rope - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Ponte estaiada by Lucio Borges, no Flickr


Av.Paulista by Rodrigo Eduardo, no Flickr


Av Paulista - São Paulo - SP - Brasil by Victor José, no Flickr


Av. Paulista by Marcos Sanchez, no Flickr


Av.Paulista by Rodrigo Eduardo, no Flickr


São Paulo - Parque do Ibirapuera by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


São Paulo - Parque do Ibirapuera by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


UOL - Av. Faria Lima by Lucio Borges, no Flickr

​


----------



## lunacity

Ponte Estaiada by Sergio Giusti, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Flávio Nascimento, no Flickr











Ibirapuera by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Trânsito Infernal by Michael Guimarães, no Flickr


São Paulo City by Ernani Knupfer, no Flickr


Ibira by Ernani Knupfer, no Flickr


Formula One World Championship by Alexander Rossi, no Flickr


Lua e Bandeira by Antonio Marin Jr, no Flickr


Buildings under construction by Reginaldo Maia, no Flickr


Morumbi Shopping / São Paulo by Miguel Dornaes, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

Untitled by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

#instapic #instagram #spforyou #bestcityintheworld #sp #downtown by Vander Teles, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista Cold tones A Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Crossing Avenida Consolacao Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Residential building 2 Avenida Paulista Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Old Villa at Avenida Paulista 5 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Sao Paulo's Botanic Garden by Luiz Cristo, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Cars passing by by Kristofer Malmberg, no Flickr


Rooftops by night by Kristofer Malmberg, no Flickr


Rua Oscar Freire - São Paulo - SP by Daniel Depizzol Kobayashi, no Flickr


Rua Oscar Freire by Thomas_1952, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - SP by Daniel Depizzol Kobayashi, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - SP by Daniel Depizzol Kobayashi, no Flickr


Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, no Flickr


Parque do Povo by Fabio Jackson Mendes, no Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo - Brazil by Luiz Mellone, no Flickr


Belo contraste da cidade de São Paulo e a natureza do Parque Ibirapuera! by Daniela Alfaia, no Flickr


Estação da Luz - SP by Daniela Alfaia, no Flickr


Estação da Luz - SP by Daniela Alfaia, no Flickr

Vista de São Paulo - Zona Sul! by Daniela Alfaia, no Flickr


Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, no Flickr


Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, no Flickr


Estádio do Pacaembu!!! Localizado: Praça Charles Miller, s/nº by Daniela Alfaia, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

parque do ibirapuera by Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


Oasis by W Gaspar, no Flickr


ponte estaiada by Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


Carnival Sao Paulo 195 by leonc70, no Flickr


Rocha Vera by Giiovanna Barci, no Flickr


Football fields outside Hotel Novotel Morumbi by sporst, no Flickr


sao paulo by Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Minhocao shots for Jan's article by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

Minhocao shots for Jan's article by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

DSZombie Walk São Paulo 2015C_5196 by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Zombie Walk São Paulo 2015 by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Untitled by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Avenida São João by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Av. Magalhães de Castro by Emanuel Gonçalves, no Flickr


No alto da cidade by Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada by Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


Torres de Babel by Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


Ciclovia-Marginal-Pinheiros by RenatoLeodario, no Flickr​


----------



## FocusPlan

belas fotos


----------



## christos-greece

Vizinhança by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr

Untitled by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

São Paulo, 2015. Casa das Rosas / Casa de las Rosas / Σπίτι των Τριαντάφυλλων / House of the Roses / Maison des Roses / Haus der Rosen / Casa delle Rose. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

Colors... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista in perspective 3Wall Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

The power of the city Avenida Paulista A Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista in perspective 2 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Crossing Avenida Consolacao Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Grand Avenida Paulista 7 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Fe and the cat. by Gabrielle Didelon, on Flickr

Minhocao shots for Jan's article by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## anhelli

Nice pics! christos-greece, anytime have you been in São Paulo? Your posts make you a paulistano de coração... lol


----------



## lunacity

as far as you can see by Lena, no Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr


Parque Ibirapuera by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr


Av. Paulista by Lena, no Flickr


Parque Ibirapuera by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr


Auditório Ibirapuera by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr


Solo Sagrado de Guarapiranga by gabizones, no Flickr


Pátio do Colégio by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias de Oliveira by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr


marginal pinheiros by Bruno Adachi, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Parque do Povo - São Paulo by Willian Alves, no Flickr


Av Paulista - São Paulo - SP - Brasil by Victor José, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros by Ícaro Roberto, no Flickr


Av Paulista - São Paulo - SP - Brasil by Victor José, no Flickr


2012-01-24 Vôo Panorâmico em São Paulo 4 by Alexandre Alves, no Flickr











Ponte Estaiada by Sysop, no Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

Street Photography by Glauco Tavares, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

São Paulo city, Catedral da Sé square by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr

São Paulo - 2014 by Daniel Zerbetto, on Flickr

DSC08244_Selo by Fabricio Macedo, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista 91 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil: Ponte Octavio Frias de Olivera by nabobswims, on Flickr

Igreja de Santa Ifigenia by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque dos trabalhadores by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), on Flickr


Sao Paulo at night Panoramic by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr


IMG_3004 by Nuno Garção, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

DSC08274_selo by Fabricio Macedo, on Flickr

DSC08278_Selo by Fabricio Macedo, on Flickr

joy by André Yabiku, on Flickr

14/10/2015 - 2º Dia | 9º CONTATO by Festival Contato, on Flickr

DSC08244_Selo by Fabricio Macedo, on Flickr

STREET PHOTO EM SÃO PAULO - ITACI BATISTA by Itaci Batista, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

10572196_10205041559821566_523689169283919399_o by alberico gama, no Flickr


IMG_2951 by Joaquim Procopio, no Flickr


Alécio - São Paulo by Alécio Cezar, no Flickr


HPIM1673 by Flávio Nascimento, no Flickr











Catedral da Sé em São Paulo by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


DSC_0176 by Diego Ronan Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo Corporate Towers by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

IMG_0657 by Jorge, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr

São Paulo, 2015. Museu de Arte de São Paulo (MASP) / Μουσείο Τέχνης του Σάο Πάολο / Museo de Arte de São Paulo / Kunstmuseum von São Paulo / Museum of Art of São Paulo / Musée d'Art de São Paulo / Museo d'Arte di São Paulo. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

Falta pouco para a Paulista ficar mais odara, digo, daora by rasecjulio, on Flickr

Ciclovia Paulista by Alexandres da Silva, on Flickr

Pintura de Deus by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, on Flickr

• by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

Brigadeiro Subway Station Avenida Paulista Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sem título by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, no Flickr


World Bike Tour São Paulo by cptm_oficial, no Flickr


Estação da Luz by cptm_oficial, no Flickr


Estação da Luz by cptm_oficial, no Flickr


Sem título by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada by Felipe Lange Borges, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

DC011014-DIS3523 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

IMG_9520 EOS M f_8 1_250 ISO100 @ 55mm by vlog do zack, on Flickr

Pinacoteca of SP 09th of July 2015 by Arnaldo Santos, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Serlunar, on Flickr

São Paulo é realmente uma #cidadecinza? by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Imagem. by Sérgio E. Jr., on Flickr

Red Girl by Guima ., on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo SP by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Parque do Povo - Itaim Bibi by Braulio Queiroz, no Flickr


Da ponte pra lá by rasecjulio, no Flickr


Good morning Sao Paulo by Carol Vargas, no Flickr


Canon-Kodak Proimage by lu, no Flickr


Livraria Cultura by sampaist, no Flickr


The Luz Station occupies 7500 m² of the Garden of Light, where are the structures brought from England who copy Big Ben and Westminster Abbey. Was opened to the public on March 1, 1901. (Sao Paulo, Brazil). by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr


Good morning! Good weekend my friends! Avenue Faria Lima, São Paulo, Brazil by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr


EM_20160110_3285 by Elisa Matile, no Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

Central region of São Paulo. This photographic serie I will try to show part of the architecture and open space that enchants me in this perimeter (the Valley Anhangabaú, the Municipal Theatre, the Edificio Alexander Mackenzie, and Praça da Bandeira). by Marcos Jerlich, on Flickr

friendz by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr

Carnaval 2016 by Tripppin, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Street Carnival by Mauricio Santana, on Flickr

job done by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr

independence or death by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue Sao Paulo by Rick & Irene Butler, on Flickr

Streets of Sao Paulo by Rick & Irene Butler, on Flickr

SDC10155 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr


----------



## BEE2

Modern,classic, sunny, green... a truly nice city!:nuts:


----------



## lunacity

Madalenos by Nascimento Aviasom, no Flickr


Paulista Avenue by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


Metro Saude, São Paulo by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


Av Paulista SP- Brasil by Victor José, no Flickr


Yoga by the tree and the lake at Parque da Aclimação by Ricardo Carreon, no Flickr


Skyline - São Paulo by Fabrizio Fasano Jr, no Flickr


The Courtyard of the College, of period of January 25, 1554, is the first milestone in the birth of the city of São Paulo, and was chosen to start the indoctrination of the natives at the time of the discovery of Brazil. (Photo 2/7) by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr
​


----------



## lunacity

Avenida Paulista by Arthur Ortega, no Flickr


Huge Metropole by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Itaú Cultural by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Volleyball by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Sky Restaurant by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Gazeta! by Arthur Ortega, no Flickr


Cycleway by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Edificio Altino Arantes - Banespa by Arthur Ortega, no Flickr


Edifício Banespa São Paulo by Arthur Ortega, no Flickr​


----------



## Phcg

SP

Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias de Oliveira by Rafael Paulucci, no Flickr

Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias de Oliveira by Rafael Paulucci, no Flickr


Antena da Gazeta/Globo - HDR by Rafael Paulucci, no Flickr

Avenida 23 de Maio by Rafael Paulucci, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

By tchelllo




















Hotel Unique 04 de Março de 2012 05 by Daniel Araujo, no Flickr


Red Bull Station, São Paulo, Brasil by Pedro Kok, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista-SP by George Ramos, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Prédio Empresarial Codoro - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue Sao Paulo by Rick & Irene Butler, on Flickr

Streets of Sao Paulo by Rick & Irene Butler, on Flickr

Edificio Martinelli by Martha MGR, on Flickr

Silhuetas by Antonio Marin Jr, on Flickr

#saopaulo #sampa #sp #brazil #livelovebrasil #saopaulo_originals #sampalove #saopaulobrasil #splovers #brasilgram #vejasp #igerssaopaulo #instagramsp #ig_southamerica #cityscape #algumlugardesampa #sky #skyline #skyporn #skylovers #clouds #cloudporn #clou by Georgia Visacri, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Centro de São Paulo by Mauricio Berndt, no Flickr


Edifício Martinelli - São Paulo by Mauricio Berndt, no Flickr


Centro de São Paulo - Santa Efigênia by Mauricio Berndt, no Flickr


Old Buildings in Sampa by Diego Reghini, no Flickr


Centro Histórico de São Paulo by Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


Centro Histórico de São Paulo-07908 by Mario Cesar Bucci, no Flickr


Passeio Centro Historido de Sao paulo by Nino Gomes, no Flickr


Passeio Centro Historido de Sao paulo by Nino Gomes, no Flickr


Parque Ibirapuera - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, no Flickr


Parque Julio Mesquita - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, no Flickr


Centro Histórico de São Paulo-07886 by Mario Cesar Bucci, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

fused by Gall Freitas © Photography, on Flickr


Ato Pró-Impeachment by grr.guerrilha, on Flickr


Airplane Sunset by Cristian Malevic, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Ammar Khw, on Flickr


av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, on Flickr


Glass Building by Cristian Malevic, on Flickr

São Paulo (Days 1 / 2) by Charlie Palmer, on Flickr

Multidão do Centro / Crowd downtown by Stella Boni, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo - Av Paulista by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


São Paulo - Parque do Ibirapuera by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


São Paulo - Parque do Ibirapuera by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Downtown São Paulo by Leonardo Pirondi, no Flickr


São Paulo by Leonardo Pirondi, no Flickr


DSC05343 by Victor José, no Flickr


São Paulo - SP/BRA by João Cassiano, no Flickr


Ibirapuera Park - São Paulo - BRAZIL by caio kitade, no Flickr


Blue night with a tint of pink in São Paulo, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, no Flickr


Sao Paulo night, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, no Flickr​


----------



## Phcg

*São Paulo*

São Paulo Skyline by Leonardo Neves, no Flickr

Rio Pinheiros by Fábio Benites, no Flickr









Carlos Alkmim









Carlos Alkmim









Carlos Alkmim​


----------



## christos-greece

Quarta no Parque by Marco Filho, on Flickr

Brigadeiro Subway Station Avenida Paulista Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

_DSC2834.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Subway Coming B&W by Cristian Malevic, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Prédios Históricos no Centro Antigo de São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Reflected Paulista Crossing by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Pillar in anguish by Kenneth Lu, no Flickr


FIESP Building in São Paulo by Kenneth Lu, no Flickr


MASP by Thomas Ueda, no Flickr


Centro Cultural São Paulo - CCSP by William Molina Fotografia, no Flickr


Downtown São Paulo by Kenneth Lu, no Flickr​


----------



## Phcg

Paulista em Infravermelho by Yuri Murakami, no Flickr

Catedral da Sé em HDR by Renato Targa, no Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Eduardo A Marques - e.a.marques, no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Edifício Altino Arantes e Martinelli by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Color Stripes (Rua Líbero Badaró, São Paulo, SP, Brasil) by paulisson miura, no Flickr


Praça das Artes (São Paulo, SP, Brasil) by paulisson miura, no Flickr


RFagundes - Fotografia (30) by Renato Fagundes, no Flickr


Torre da Bandeirantes - UNIP SP by Rafael Neves, no Flickr


Canon Kodak proimage by lu, no Flickr


Canonet - Kodak Pro Image 100 by kamila morige, no Flickr


“Genial é andar de bike” / Albert Einstein por Eduardo Kobra (Rua Oscar Freire, São Paulo, SP, Brasil) by paulisson miura, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Parque do Povo by Carolina Santana, on Flickr

São Paulo - Ibirapuera by Elisabeth Murray, on Flickr

São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

Estação da Luz e Museu da Língua Portuguesa by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

Ciclovia Av. Paulista by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr

Prédios de São Paulo by Rafael Vianna Croffi, on Flickr

Sao Paulo under Orion by ruimc77, on Flickr

Paulista (16_08_15) (50) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

São Paulo Corporate Towers by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr


----------



## TEBC

my metropolis


----------



## lunacity

Sé I by Débora Nutos, no Flickr


Pedestre consciente. by Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


São Paulo by skubmic, no Flickr


Sta. Ifigênia torcendo pelo Brasil by Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada by Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


Praça do por-do-sol by Débora Nutos, no Flickr


Vista do Ibirapuera by Débora Nutos, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Sampa by Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


São Paulo - SP/BRA by João Cassiano, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Infinity Tower by Diego Ronan Kulian, no Flickr











It's just another Sunday, in a tired old street by jananc, no Flickr


At the Martinelli Building 26th floor, there is a beautiful terrace which has a panoramic view of the city of São Paulo (Brazil), spotting up Pico do Jaragua, antennas of Avenue Paulista and the thousands of buildings that make up the urban landscape city by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr


Monica Parade at Paulista ave. by André Yabiku, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by rasecjulio, no Flickr


Street graffiti in the City of São Paulo (Brazil). So, I'm starting new jobs and gaining experience with my new camera (Canon t5i - 18-55 lens and 55-250). by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr


DSC_24872 by Ricardo vivona, no Flickr


DSC_2489 by Ricardo vivona, no Flickr


I am grateful for the visit and comments! by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr


street performer in Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, no Flickr

​


----------



## lunacity

DSCF3404 by Ni Campos, no Flickr


São Paulo - SP/BRA by João Cassiano, no Flickr


Parque do Povo - São Paulo by Mauro Ohzeki [大関マウロ], no Flickr


©WorldSkills France_Daniel-LeStanc_Sao Paulo (44) by WorldSkillsFrance, no Flickr


_DSC0464 by Kris Rupp, no Flickr


©WorldSkills France_Daniel-LeStanc_Sao Paulo (7) by WorldSkillsFrance, no Flickr


Downtown São Paulo by Leonardo Pirondi, no Flickr


Estação da Luz (Luz Station), São Paulo by Mauro Ohzeki [大関マウロ], no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_8031 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

IMG_8056 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

IMG_8062 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

V by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Untitled by Andreh Santos, on Flickr

Bom dia! by Flaviosurfer, on Flickr

Vem Junto - #Showzaçonominhocão by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Bazar POP Plus Size - Outono 2016 by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Inteligência Corporal II by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Vem Junto "A Caminho do Rio" by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Time to go home by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr

Universidade de São Paulo by Rafael Vianna Croffi, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*São Paulo
*

Aclimacao by Leandro Rodrigues, no Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, no Flickr

São Paulo by Daniel Moraes, no Flickr

São Paulo at Night by Johann Oswald, no Flickr

Copan at Night by Johann Oswald, no Flickr
​


----------



## lunacity

www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5842966833/


São Paulo skyline by Kristofer Malmberg, no Flickr


Pimba na gorduchinha by Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


Fim de Tarde na Luz by Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


No túnel do tempo by Diógenes Araújo, no Flickr


Sampa by Wilson Zambardino, no Flickr



São Paulo by Almir, no Flickr


The Metropolitan Cathedral of São Paulo or Se Cathedral by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Edifício Altino Arantes São Paulo 2016 by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Bazar POP Plus Size - Outono 2016 by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Winding traffic 3 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

Vem Junto - #Showzaçonominhocão by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Vem Junto - #Showzaçonominhocão by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Vem Junto - #Showzaçonominhocão by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Elegância by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Vem Junto - #Showzaçonominhocão by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Vem Junto - #Showzaçonominhocão by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

SDC10034 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Parque do Povo - São Paulo by Willian Alves, no Flickr


Parque do Povo by Fabio Jackson Mendes, no Flickr


FlashMoby - Coral da Cidade de São Paulo by spetusp, no Flickr


City... A work in progress place by Leonardo Pirondi, no Flickr


Paulista Avenue paulista most of all avenues in São Paulo/Brazil. #vejasp #canon #brasil #saopaulocity #sp4you by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr


I am grateful for the visit and comments! by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr








​


----------



## christos-greece

Faces of Sao Paulo #saopaulo #sp #sunset #brazil #splife by Gabriel Savio, on Flickr

Residential building 4 Avenida Paulista Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Serlunar, on Flickr

Ladeira Porto Geral - São Paulo by Rubens Chaves, on Flickr

São Paulo – downtown by Frederick Bernas, on Flickr

Sé by Klaus Balzano, on Flickr

Edificio Altino Arantes - Banespa by Arthur Ortega, on Flickr

Banespa 2 by Rogerio Bromfman, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity




----------



## christos-greece

near paulista avenue by Daniel Mendes Ortolani, on Flickr

Zombie Walk São Paulo 2015 by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

jump rope - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Vista do Monumento by Michael Guimarães, on Flickr


Solo Sagrado de Guarapiranga by gabizones, no Flickr


Av Paulista by Jackson Trizolio, no Flickr


Solo Sagrado de Guarapiranga by gabizones, no Flickr


Pátio do Colégio by Marcos Sanchez, no Flickr


Solo Sagrado de Guarapiranga by gabizones, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada Otávio Frias - Paulo by Amarildo Souza, no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sunset in Aclimação Park, São Paulo. by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr


Avenue Paulista by Conrad, no Flickr


Love is in the air by caio kitade, no Flickr


Edifício Martinelli by Serlunar, no Flickr


São Paulo by Flávio Rodrigues, no Flickr


São Paulo by Caio César, no Flickr









www.flickr.com/photos/dasruasrude/14493864770/in/photostream/











São Paulo em Preto e Branco/Centro by Antonio Marin Jr, no Flickr
​


----------



## lunacity

Palácio das Indústrias by William Molina Fotografia, no Flickr


Sé Train Station by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


liberdade, sao paulo by Rinaldo Lima, no Flickr


Paulista Avenue, São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


São Paulo Downtown by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


_DSC0651 by Kris Rupp, no Flickr


aplausos by Vitor Coelho Nisida, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Thousands Gather for an Anti-Corruption Protest in Sao Paulo, Brazil by Samy St Clair, on Flickr

Ghost in the streets... by Fabricio Bomjardim, on Flickr

Anti-Corruption Protests by Rogerio Bromfman, on Flickr

Anti-Corruption Protests by Rogerio Bromfman, on Flickr

Anti-Corruption Protests by Rogerio Bromfman, on Flickr

Cow ! by Jøãø Mär¢øs, on Flickr

Time to go home by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil by Leandro Centomo, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*São Paulo*


La posibilidad del crepúsculo (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, no Flickr

Como os deuses olham ao Sao Paulo by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, no Flickr

La posibilidad del crepúsculo (3) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, no Flickr

La posibilidad del crepúsculo by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, no Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

Flea Market under the Museum of Art, Sao Paulo by Ripunjay Acharya, on Flickr

Citizen any exercising their citizenship cleaning the gutters on the streets of São Paulo / Brazil by VICTOR WANG, on Flickr

Untitled by Ripunjay Acharya, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista: 70s Rock Edition by Ripunjay Acharya, on Flickr

IMG_5533 by Lucas Thadeu, on Flickr

Praça Ramos de Azevedo by Ronit Bhattacharjee, on Flickr

Pátio do Colégio by Ronit Bhattacharjee, on Flickr

Market at Republica by Ronit Bhattacharjee, on Flickr

VIew from Se by Ronit Bhattacharjee, on Flickr

Protest Brazil: Impeachment Dilma and Lula by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

Protest: Defending Dilma and Lula by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

View from the top of Edificio Martinelli by Ronit Bhattacharjee, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

"To confront a person with his own shadow is to show him his own light". Carl Jung by Rodrigo Vieira, no Flickr


Chinese New Year Festival in Sao Paulo by Ricardo Carreon, no Flickr


"The Pink Bag". July, 2014. by Rodrigo Vieira, no Flickr


Light Blue Old Chevy Truck in Sao Paulo by Ricardo Carreon, no Flickr


Skateboarding Commuter by Ricardo Carreon, no Flickr


Do the Evolution by Rodrigo Vieira, no Flickr


Colorful Tourists walking down Theatro Municipal by Ricardo Carreon, no Flickr


Formula Una: Spain and Brasil representatives by Ricardo Carreon, no Flickr


Gazeta, Paulista Avenue, Sao Paulo by Ricardo Carreon, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

IMG_0191 by Jimmy Baikovicius, no Flickr


Martinelli Building by Felipe Rubia, no Flickr


Gabi Lopes / Manu Gavassi by Tyello, no Flickr


Catedral de São Paulo! by Julio Pinon, no Flickr


Nah Cardoso / Gabi Lopes / Manu Gavassi by Tyello, no Flickr


Flickr HQ São Paulo by Octavio Maron, no Flickr


Sunset over São Paulo skyline by Kristofer Malmberg, no Flickr


Jack Russel by Octavio Maron, no Flickr


CHANDON 2010 - OSCAR FREIRE by Angela Pagani, no Flickr​


----------



## Phcg

*São Paulo*



Marginal Pinheiros by Julio Brunet Rocha, no Flickr









Tatiana Sapateiro


Marginal Pinheiros (Vista da Ponte Cidade Jardim) by Marcelo Taube, no Flickr

Cenu e Ponte Estaiada by Marcelo Taube, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Blue hoje na Páscoa #splovers #bluehour #citylights #night #Interlagos #zona sul #easter #pascoa by Horacio Corral, on Flickr

Nah Cardoso / Gabi Lopes / Manu Gavassi by Tyello, on Flickr

Sao Paulo City by Edu, on Flickr

Untitled by Hipierey, on Flickr

Shopping Light by Ronit Bhattacharjee, on Flickr

VIew from Se by Ronit Bhattacharjee, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil: Ponte Octavio Frias de Olivera by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Avenida Paulista by Carlos Macapuna, no Flickr


002_Canoagem_Velocidade_USP_1397 by Saulo Cruz, no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Rio Pinheiros e ponte estaiada, vista do Cidade Jardim by Candida Haesbaert, no Flickr


_ITA7287 by EdGrandisoli, no Flickr


Sem título by selva SP, no Flickr


Sem título by selva SP, no Flickr


151_Canoagem_Velocidade_USP_4196 by Saulo Cruz, no Flickr


Faria Lima 3500 by Alexandre Ribeiro, no Flickr


Av. Paulista by Ale Almeida Photos, no Flickr


São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, no Flickr


Sem título by Ale Almeida Photos, no Flickr


Torre Banespa by Ale Almeida Photos, no Flickr´

​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo - Av Paulista by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Curved and Straight...Old and New! by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr


São Paulo - Parque do Ibirapuera by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Biblioteca Municipal Mário de Andrade by Felipe Lange Borges, no Flickr


São Paulo - Av Paulista by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias de Oliveira by Felipe Lange Borges, no Flickr


São Paulo x Grêmio - 06/06/2015 by Marcio Neves, no Flickr


Chic ! by Will Rodrigues, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


1st floor of MASP by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


São Paulo - Avenida Paulista by Natalia Simões Araujo, no Flickr


Fly by Felipe Rubia, no Flickr


Paulista aberta by Tatiana Missawa, no Flickr


Paulista aberta by Tatiana Missawa, no Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr


Downtown São Paulo (plus candid) by Ricardo Carreon, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

#foracunha by Tatiana Missawa, on Flickr

Nowhere man by Luis Eduardo Câmara, on Flickr

Downtown São Paulo by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr

Protest Brazil: Impeachment Dilma and Lula by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

Ventre by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Rua Fradique Coutinho, início da noite #splovers #pinheiros #vilamadalena #bluehour #citylights #fradiquecoutinho by Horacio Corral, on Flickr

sampa by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, on Flickr

Cathedral Metropolitana by Ronit Bhattacharjee, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil: Ponte Octavio Frias de Olivera at sunrise by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo - Jardins 03 by L I N C O L N__B R I E R, no Flickr


Sao Paulo - Pinheiros river by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


São Paulo - Avenida Paulista - Consolção 02 by L I N C O L N__B R I E R, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera, São Paulo_1190 by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr


Sao Paulo 11-17-2012 3-03-41 PM by Miguel Angel Labarca, no Flickr


Centro antigo de São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Sao Paulo 11-17-2012 1-51-00 PM by Miguel Angel Labarca, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Sem título by selva SP, no Flickr


- by selva SP, no Flickr


Panorama by Lucas Lima 91, no Flickr


São Paulo by Gabriel Fabiano, no Flickr


São Paulo by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Volleyball by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Itaim Bibi Financial District by Rodrigo Tsuyoshi Ono, no Flickr


Noite by Gabriel Fabiano, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sao Paulo by David Bank, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by Allan O'Neill, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Downtown by Klaus Balzano, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Viaduto Santa Efigênia by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

#saopaulo #sampa #sp #brazil #livelovebrasil #saopaulo_originals #sampalove #saopaulobrasil #splovers #brasilgram #vejasp #igerssaopaulo #instagramsp #ig_southamerica #cityscape #algumlugardesampa by Georgia Visacri, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Theatro Municipal by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by rasecjulio, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


São Paulo roof tops by Kristofer Malmberg, no Flickr


SP by Escanhuela Photography, no Flickr


SP by Escanhuela Photography, no Flickr


SP by Escanhuela Photography, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avenida São João - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Rua São João - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

_MG_2646 by Jornal Uniao ABC, on Flickr

_MG_2650 by Jornal Uniao ABC, on Flickr

São Paulo.Avenida Paulista.BELLY DANCE ON THE STREETS رقص شرقي, رقص بلدي by Luiz Paulo Marques de Souza, on Flickr

Inesperar by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

sampa by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr

Elevado by André Mellagi, on Flickr

#saopaulo #sampa #sp #brazil #livelovebrasil #saopaulo_originals #sampalove #saopaulobrasil #splovers #brasilgram #vejasp #igerssaopaulo #instagramsp #ig_southamerica #cityscape #algumlugardesampa by Georgia Visacri, on Flickr


----------



## Lucas Alves 88

Muito bom, viajo vendo as fotos, gosto muito de ir a São Paulo.


----------



## lunacity

[ São Paulo... ] by Ana Bean Jean, no Flickr


Oscar Freire entre a Haddock Lobo e a Bela Cintra by Nícholas Tebet, no Flickr


World Naked Bide Ride Sao Paulo (Bela Cintra St) 3 by Ricardo Carreon, no Flickr


Dogs by Felipe Rubia, no Flickr


Alphaville Barueri - SP. Foto de Júnior Holanda em 05.09.2014 às 12:00hrs by Alphaville - Barueri - São Paulo - Brasil Jr. Holanda, no Flickr


IMG_0837 by Sandro Enomoto, no Flickr


Nah Cardoso / Gabi Lopes / Manu Gavassi by Tyello, no Flickr


RN-AvenidaPaulista-Aerea-20150120-28 by andre bellarmino, no Flickr​


----------



## misterdz

Wow ! Very atractiv city ! Thanks


----------



## christos-greece

Music is life by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr

Bairro da Liberdade by Harold Brown, on Flickr

São Paulo, SP - Brasil by Junior, on Flickr

Santiago, Chile by Junior, on Flickr

upload by Elimar Rogério Beck, on Flickr

#principe by Vanessa Fernandes, on Flickr

A Paulista é dos paulistanos. (E dos gaúchos que têm SP no ❤) by Juliana Maciel, on Flickr

Anti-Corruption Protests by Rogerio Bromfman, on Flickr

Av Paulista by Ricardo Motta Tibau, on Flickr

LightPaint by José Leite, on Flickr


----------



## Teklehaymanot

SOOOO MUCH CHANGE!!!! loving it


----------



## Teklehaymanot

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ruifo

The Megalopolis:



Selva de Pedra by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

sharing... by André Yabiku, no Flickr


Street rider - Sao Paulo, Brasil by André Yabiku, no Flickr


a party in the avenue - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, no Flickr


São Paulo - Brazil by Luiz Mellone, no Flickr


São Paulo - Brazil by Luiz Mellone, no Flickr


São Paulo - Parque do Ibirapuera by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


São Paulo Skyline by Johann Oswald, no Flickr


Copan at Night by Johann Oswald, no Flickr


Edifício Martinelli by Isadora Risso, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Faria Lima by Carol Ribeiro, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by tribu02, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by tribu02, no Flickr


Oscar Freire street by tribu02, no Flickr


São Paulo, Prédios by Elio Capelati Junior, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista - Spot Restaurant by tribu02, no Flickr


Ibirapuera Park by tribu02, no Flickr


Faria Lima #saopaulo #sampa #sp #brazil #livelovebrasil #saopaulo_originals #sampalove #saopaulobrasil #splovers #brasilgram #vejasp #igerssaopaulo #instagramsp #ig_southamerica #cityscape #algumlugardesampa #sundaywalk #morning #nikon #d5100 #architectur by Georgia Visacri, no Flickr


A arquitetura da Faria Lima #architecture #SaoPaulo #building #mirror by Tiago Oliveira, no Flickr
​


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

sao_paulo_air (6) by Ranko Gacesa, on Flickr










sao_paulo_air (5) by Ranko Gacesa, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_7987 by Gérald Masnada, on Flickr

IMG_7975 by Gérald Masnada, on Flickr

IMG_8194 by Gérald Masnada, on Flickr

IMG_8142 by Gérald Masnada, on Flickr

Race by Klaus Balzano, on Flickr

upload by Cid Tubino, on Flickr

Sao Paulo city by night - Brasil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

frontline by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo on foundation day by Cassio de Paiva, on Flickr

Protest Brazil: Impeachment Dilma and Lula by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


BerriniSkyline-1 by berisvelasquez, no Flickr


Race by Klaus Balzano, no Flickr


Grand Vitara Limited Edition - Ponte Estaiada by Luiz Fernando Paredinha, no Flickr


sao_paulo_air (6) by Ranko Gacesa, no Flickr


Ibiraquera / Obelisco - São Paulo by Uiler Costa, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada - São Paulo by Uiler Costa, no Flickr


Race by Klaus Balzano, no Flickr


SP by Escanhuela Photography, no Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

Protests in Brazil by Klaus Balzano, on Flickr

upload by Camila Suzuki, on Flickr

São Paulo, SP - Brasil by Junior, on Flickr

Rua Fradique Coutinho, início da noite #splovers #pinheiros #vilamadalena #bluehour #citylights #fradiquecoutinho by Horacio Corral, on Flickr

sampa by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr

Vem Junto "See You Later Sampa" by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Vem Junto "See You Later Sampa" by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Parque Ibirapuera by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


Parque Ibirapuera by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


Free concert in the Parque Ibirapuera by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


No cycling sign in the Parque Tenente Siqueira Campos by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


Theatro Municipal by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


SAO PAULO by adrian ting, no Flickr


Paróquia São Luís Gonzaga by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Leo Soares - DF, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Galeria Digital by SESI SP, no Flickr


Morumbi Shopping - São Paulo - Brasil by MFMarcelo, no Flickr


Views from home - Part 2 by Eric Gonzalez Canova, no Flickr


Views from home - Part 3 by Eric Gonzalez Canova, no Flickr


Centro de São Paulo by rasecjulio, no Flickr


DGR_9990.jpg by Glenn Ricart, no Flickr


DGR_9992.jpg by Glenn Ricart, no Flickr


DGR_9952.jpg by Glenn Ricart, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Ana Oehler, no Flickr


São Paulo - Av Paulista by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros - SP| by Joao Eduardo, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Av. Paulista by Érico Matos, on Flickr

Allianz Park e bairro Barra Funda by Hervé Théry, on Flickr

Centro 2 Banespa by Hervé Théry, on Flickr

Protests in Brazil by Klaus Balzano, on Flickr

Untitled by Leandro Furini, on Flickr

Brigadeiro Subway Station Avenida Paulista Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Estacao Consolacao do Metro Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

20120125-_DS71046-Edit by JJLeite, on Flickr

samba (1 of 1) by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr

Vem Junto "See You Later Sampa" by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Cauê Marques

Rio de Janeiro is better.


----------



## lunacity

ibirapuera by Fernanda B, no Flickr


SP by Escanhuela Photography, no Flickr


SP by Escanhuela Photography, no Flickr


SP by Escanhuela Photography, no Flickr


Ibirapuera by Marcos Nozella, no Flickr


SP by Escanhuela Photography, no Flickr


SP by Escanhuela Photography, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo / SP Panorâmica by Max Levay, no Flickr











Avenida Paulista by Marianna V. Rodrigues, no Flickr


Torre do Relógio... -Estação da Luz -SP by George Ramos, no Flickr


São Paulo x Grêmio - 06/06/2015 by Marcio Neves, no Flickr


Parque da Aclimação by Diego Ronan Kulian, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Sem título by carolmagalhaes, no Flickr


Alf Ribeiro 0172 0123 by Alf Ribeiro, no Flickr


Sem título by carolmagalhaes, no Flickr


Galeria Melissa | Product for a Better Life | IMG_6520 by Jimmy Baikovicius, no Flickr


Mari Graciolli by Henrique Pimentel, no Flickr


Igreja de Santa Ifigenia by Diego Torres Silvestre, no Flickr


Orchestra rehearsal at Sala São Paulo (São Paulo, Brazil). by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr


Night farewell in the Sorocabana Railroad. The Company was created on February 2, 1870 (São Paulo, Brazil), and is better known as Julio Prestes Station founded in 1872. by Marcos Jerlich, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Praça da República #splovers #saopaulo #streetphotography #dayphotography #waterfountain #downtown by Horacio Corral, on Flickr

upload by Diego Eis, on Flickr

Walls. by William Camargo, on Flickr

#braziliangirl #impeachmentjá #foralula #foradilma #forapt #tamonaruapraderrubaropt #avpaulista #sampa #saopaulo #brazil #brasil #impeachment #nofilter by Marcelus G. Zalotti, on Flickr

Av. Paulista by Érico Matos, on Flickr

Vale do Anhangabau by Hervé Théry, on Flickr

#SOSCOUPINBRAZIL by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Protests in Brazil by Klaus Balzano, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Football fields outside Hotel Novotel Morumbi by sporst, no Flickr


São Paulo by Felipe Lange Borges, no Flickr


paulista avenue by Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


_natureza urbana by Abner Merchan, no Flickr


Hotel Unique by Michael Guimarães, no Flickr


Fim do dia em Sampa by Antonio Marin Jr, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo - Av Paulista by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, no Flickr


São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, no Flickr


1M8A3401 by Marco Estrella, no Flickr


1M8A9649 by Marco Estrella, no Flickr


Chuva, grafite, trânsito, Oscar Freire, não tinha como ser mais paulistas. by Djonartan Silveira, no Flickr


Celebrating my birthday with a wonderful view of the Paulista Avenue by Marcos Akira, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista-SP by George Ramos, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo - Avenida Paulista - Consolção 02 by L I N C O L N__B R I E R, on Flickr


São Paulo - Avenida Paulista - Brigadeiro 02 by L I N C O L N__B R I E R, on Flickr


Sem título by Gabriel Fabiano, on Flickr

Tribunal de Justiça de São Paulo - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Minhocao shots for Jan's article by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

Noiva cadáver by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, on Flickr

One of the eternal battles of our days... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Avinida Paulista by Barbara Eckstein, on Flickr

jump rope - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Antena Av Paulista by Alexandre Kroner, no Flickr


IMAG5559 by F Roman, no Flickr


Nuvens carregadas by Diego Maia, no Flickr


Old Car in São Paulo by Wilfredo Rodríguez, no Flickr


São Paulo - Brazil by Andre Agostini, no Flickr


May by Henri Koga, no Flickr


_DSC08315989.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Avenida Paulista by Eduardo A Marques - e.a.marques, no Flickr


Vila Olímpia by William Camargo, no Flickr

STREET PHOTO EM SÃO PAULO - ITACI BATISTA by Itaci Batista, on Flickr

domingo na #avenidapaulista é de lei, o melhor rolê da semana fácil, muito além de só andar de skate! Todo mundo curtindo, monte de criança, legal de mais, música de tudo que é tipo, comidas, esportes e etc. Mesmo assim ainda tem uns fdp que reclamam, faz by Flavio Samelo, on Flickr

skatebording at Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Manifestação na avenida Paulista by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr

V by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle Didelon, on Flickr

Tribunal de Justiça de São Paulo - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Rua da Consolação - São Paulo, Brasil by Daniel Mendes Ortolani, on Flickr

Parque da Independência + Museu do Ipiranga - SP by Renan Tibiriçá, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

_DSC08596010.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Transeuntes by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


Av Paulista by William Droops, no Flickr


_DSC10416186.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


http://www.street-photographers.com/portfolios/gustavo-minas/project-world-cup-backyard-30234.html by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


DSCN1328 by Replay Lounge, no Flickr


_DSC26187787.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

friendz by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr

Carnaval 2016 by Tripppin, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Street Carnival by Mauricio Santana, on Flickr

job done by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr

independence or death by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue Sao Paulo by Rick & Irene Butler, on Flickr

Streets of Sao Paulo by Rick & Irene Butler, on Flickr

SDC10155 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

IMG_7789 by Marcos Franzini, on Flickr

IMG_7808 by Marcos Franzini, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

sao paulo downtown by Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr

Sao Paulo by David Bank, no Flickr

Sao Paulo night, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, no Flickr

Sao Paulo by David Bank, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Praça da Sé - São Paulo - Brazil by Daniel Mendes Ortolani, on Flickr

Protests in Brazil by Klaus Balzano, on Flickr

Direito pela rua Direita by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr

Quanto vale o vale? by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr

IMG_7792 by Marcos Franzini, on Flickr

DSC08148 by Le Le, on Flickr

1º Treino "Cadê Meu Treino" by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

3086 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr

1860_0038_saopaulo by Eric Altimis, on Flickr

Hidden Faces of Rickshaw in Dublin. 19 by massafelliphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## gutooo

Cauê Marques said:


> Rio de Janeiro is better.


Not better or worse...

c'mon.... two different kinds of cities, we cannot compare them


----------



## gutooo

São Paulo is amazing <3
































































www.giulianoagnelli.com










GIULIANO AGNELLI


----------



## gutooo

Almost 9 years since I started this thread!

Its good to see its still alive


----------



## lunacity

Parque do Ibirapuera by marcus vinicius, no Flickr


Paulista by Wilson Fão, no Flickr


Sunset by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, no Flickr

​


----------



## Phcg

*São Paulo*


São Paulo Corporate Towers by Diego Ronan Kulian, no Flickr









fonte


----------



## erikov

Mamma mia che giungla di grattacieli!
Bellissima!


----------



## mopc

^^ sviluppata principalmente da italiani :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo Street Carnival by Mauricio Santana, on Flickr

EM_20160110_3285 by Elisa Matile, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue Sao Paulo by Rick & Irene Butler, on Flickr

Streets of Sao Paulo by Rick & Irene Butler, on Flickr

Edificio Martinelli by Martha MGR, on Flickr

Silhuetas by Antonio Marin Jr, on Flickr

#saopaulo #sampa #sp #brazil #livelovebrasil #saopaulo_originals #sampalove #saopaulobrasil #splovers #brasilgram #vejasp #igerssaopaulo #instagramsp #ig_southamerica #cityscape #algumlugardesampa #sky #skyline #skyporn #skylovers #clouds #cloudporn #clou by Georgia Visacri, on Flickr

People at "Buenos Aires Park", in São Paulo Brazil by Daniel Mendes Ortolani, on Flickr

#slowbike no #bicicultura2016 - ganha quem fizer 5 metros em mais tempo! O prêmio é essa Dahon curve 😍 by Pedro Guedes, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

DSC08363 by Marilane Borges, no Flickr


DSC08354 by Marilane Borges, no Flickr


Zona Sul by ruimc77, no Flickr


Manifesto Brasil Av. Paulista 16/03/2015 by oslaim brito, no Flickr


Vinicius Zoe by Jonas Morais, no Flickr


DSCN1346 by Replay Lounge, no Flickr


Fotos do Treino (29/01/2015) by Sociedade Esportiva Palmeiras, no Flickr


Av. Paulista by Edilson Dantas, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

DSC_0125 by Diego Ronan Kulian, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


DSC_0730 by Diego Ronan Kulian, no Flickr


JK 1800 by Diego Ronan Kulian, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Paulista Avenue by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr


Metro Saude, São Paulo by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr


Av Paulista SP- Brasil by Victor José, on Flickr


Yoga by the tree and the lake at Parque da Aclimação by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr


Skyline - São Paulo by Fabrizio Fasano Jr, on Flickr

São Paulo Center by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

Domingo em Sampa! #goprohero #goprotourist #goproviajante #goprofotography #goprobrasil #goprosp#gopro4girls #gopro #gopromanaos #goprodomingo #amazonas #goprosempre by Amaro Junior, on Flickr

20160521 5524_ by Hugo Zea, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 5 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Paulista no domingo by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pico do Jaraguá by Carlos Macapuna, auf Flickr

Pico do Jaraguá by Carlos Macapuna, auf Flickr

Pico do Jaraguá by Carlos Macapuna, auf Flickr

Cidade de São Paulo by Carlos Macapuna, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Lá do alto do Pico by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sampa do alto by Denize Botelho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista 23 de Maio by Léo Ferreira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo - mobilidade na cidade by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

jardins district / sao paulo 

flickr.com


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from São Paulo :cheers:


----------



## gutooo

raul lopes said:


> jardins district / sao paulo
> 
> flickr.com


This is one of the best pictures ive seen from sao paulo


----------



## christos-greece

Atravessando o entardecer by Renan Luna, on Flickr

Sim existe chuvinha em ÉSEPÊ by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 5 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Gravação do 'Sense 8' by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 27 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Casal de domingo by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Sampaney by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

#LACRADA by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 16 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO 


facebook.com/brazilartarchitecture


----------



## Puyrredon

gigante


----------



## Rio atrato

São Paulo


Building in São Paulo downtown by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr


Paulista Avenue at night, São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr


Ipiranga muséum of Sao Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr


Kiosque (construit en 1901) du parc de la Luz, Sao Paulo, Brésil by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr


São Paulo Metro, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Faculdade de Direito da Universidade de São Paulo by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


PINHEIROS - BR - SP by Amauri Meira, no Flickr


Transport in São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr

​


----------



## lunacity

Av. Paulista by Olivia Proença, no Flickr


Vão do MASP by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


São Paulo city, Catedral da Sé square by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr


MAC - Museu de Arte Contemporânea USP by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


MAC - Museu de Arte Contemporânea USP by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Faria Lima 3500 by Alexandre Ribeiro, on Flickr

Untitled by selva SP, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Paulista aberta by Tatiana Missawa, on Flickr

sampa by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr

#saopaulo #sampa #sp #brazil #livelovebrasil #saopaulo_originals #sampalove #saopaulobrasil #splovers #brasilgram #vejasp #igerssaopaulo #instagramsp #ig_southamerica #cityscape #algumlugardesampa by Georgia Visacri, on Flickr

Sampaney by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 24 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

flickr.com


----------



## lunacity

antes do temporal by Vitor Coelho Nisida, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

"Quando a gente abre os olhos, abrem-se as janelas do corpo, e o mundo aparece refletido dentro da gente." Rubem Alves. http://instagram.com/p/06LRkWS040/ by kleber narvaes, no Flickr


largo da memória | SP by Thiago Carvalho, no Flickr


Obelisco Ibirapuera by murrayeli, no Flickr


Complexo WTJK by Marco Filho, no Flickr


"Whisky A Go Go... 16.54" Av. Paulista, São Paulo 2012 by Martin Lazarev, no Flickr


Ponte do Ibirapuera by Marco Filho, no Flickr


Estação Júlio Prestes by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


Paulista Night by Gonzalo Murillo C., no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Cidade Matarazzo, São Paulo by murrayeli, no Flickr


Blue Sky by Paulo Pampolin, no Flickr


Vila Olímpia - SP by Marco Bracaioli, no Flickr


São Paulo - Av Paulista by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


São Paulo - Parque do Ibirapuera by D.Bertolli, no Flickr


Catedral da Sé by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr


Glass Building by Cristian Malevic, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Monica Parade at Paulista ave. by André Yabiku, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista by rasecjulio, on Flickr


Street graffiti in the City of São Paulo (Brazil). So, I'm starting new jobs and gaining experience with my new camera (Canon t5i - 18-55 lens and 55-250). by Marcos Jerlich, on Flickr

IMG_8056 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

IMG_8062 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

V by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Untitled by Andreh Santos, on Flickr

Bom dia! by Flaviosurfer, on Flickr

Vem Junto - #Showzaçonominhocão by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Bazar POP Plus Size - Outono 2016 by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Inteligência Corporal II by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Vem Junto "A Caminho do Rio" by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Time to go home by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Centro Mazon en Libertade by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr


Por um instante by Larissa Pereira, no Flickr


Catavento by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


Estação Pinacoteca by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


Fachada en Centro de São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr


São Paulo downtown in Black and White by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr


Av. Paulista by Hélio Norio, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, no Flickr


av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, no Flickr


av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, no Flickr


20150203_140500 by Mariana Moraes, no Flickr


Obelisco Ibirapuera by murrayeli, no Flickr


Parque Ibirapuera by murrayeli, no Flickr


Av. Paulista, São Paulo (via Instagram Fotografias Aéreas) by Fotografias Aéreas Banco de Imagens, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Caio Kitade FOTOGRAFIA by caio kitade, no Flickr


Casa das Rosas 3 - São Paulo by Serlunar, no Flickr


Sampa by Carlos Macapuna, no Flickr


Parque Villa Lobos by Nascimento Aviasom, no Flickr


Av Paulista (Sao Paulo) by Nascimento Aviasom, no Flickr


São Paulo Skyline by cityNnature, no Flickr​


----------



## 437.001

I don't think I've ever given so many likes in just one go. :crazy: My thumbs hurt!! :dead:

I am absolutely mindblown by this place.

However... even if this is SSC... I miss a bit more old quarters. 

No, not just the Centro Velho. Places like Freguesia do Ô, little things like that. I'll see what I can do about it.


----------



## lunacity

Clássico P&B by Lucas da Silva Seberino, no Flickr


Sao Paulo - Marginal Pinheiros by Jose Ernesto Passos, no Flickr


SunSet by Lucas da Silva Seberino, no Flickr
​


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


Vale do Anhangabaú by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


São Paulo by Yuri Alexandre, no Flickr


São Paulo by Yuri Alexandre, no Flickr


São Paulo by Yuri Alexandre, no Flickr


Estação Julio Prestes by Renato Caiuby, no Flickr


Estação da Luz by Renato Caiuby, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo Metro, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

Hidden Faces of Rickshaw in Dublin. 19 by massafelliphotography.com, on Flickr

Waitin'... (Modelo @stefanyakisa) by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Praça da República - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

#LACRADA by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

With a little help from my friends by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

João Mendes square, São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

Tribunal de Justiça de São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

SAM_0128.jpg by Flavius Rhade, on Flickr

20160521 5956_ by Hugo Zea, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Edifício Itália by Acauã Fonseca, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Nah Cardoso / Gabi Lopes / Manu Gavassi by Tyello, on Flickr

Liberdade, São Paulo by Samy St Clair, on Flickr

Com a @taniapessoabarros , Marco Antônio e a galera do @usksaopaulo no Minhocão #usksãopaulo #usk #uskers #urbansketch #urbansketchers #fabianovianna #minhocão #sãopaulo by Fabiano Vianna, on Flickr

Untitled by selva SP, on Flickr

IMG_6680 by Pedro Sampaio, on Flickr

Vu? Évident qu'ils sont encore étroitement belles (Ta bom parei o frânces hsuahsuahs) by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 16 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Casais ♥ by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

São Paulo, 2016. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Skyline - São Paulo by Fabrizio Fasano Jr, no Flickr


Vista do Edifício Matarazzo by @lbc2612, no Flickr


Estação da Luz by Julio Brunet Rocha, no Flickr


the view from Martinelli Building in the middle of São Paulo by Felipe Tofani, no Flickr


O Acaso Intencional by Negrilli, no Flickr










​


----------



## lunacity

Quarta Sunset by Ale Almeida Photos, no Flickr


Sem título by Ale Almeida Photos, no Flickr


Sampa by Gustavo Scatena, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera by Ale Almeida Photos, no Flickr


Grand Avenida Paulista 5 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, no Flickr


Sampa by Gustavo Scatena, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Semana2_Chafariz by Edu Ramos, no Flickr


Estação Pinacoteca by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


100_0870 by ale.leleco, no Flickr


ECONOMIA E NEGÓCIOS / AE by Itaci Batista, no Flickr


Vinicius Zoe by Jonas Morais, no Flickr


Sala São Paulo by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


Pinacoteca do Estado de São Paulo by Alfred Myers, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Minhocao shots for Jan's article by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Ana Oehler, on Flickr

São Paulo Streets by Derek Mead, on Flickr

Viaduto Santa Efigênia by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

São Paulo by William Droops, on Flickr

São Paulo by Wesley & Brandon Rosenblum, on Flickr

A rua sabe! by Aldo Camelo, on Flickr

Com a @taniapessoabarros , Marco Antônio e a galera do @usksaopaulo no Minhocão #usksãopaulo #usk #uskers #urbansketch #urbansketchers #fabianovianna #minhocão #sãopaulo by Fabiano Vianna, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Estação da Luz by Serlunar, no Flickr


São Paulo by felipeskyscraper, no Flickr


raindrops by Lucas Lima 91, no Flickr


Sunrise - Sao Paulo Brazil by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


São Paulo by felipeskyscraper, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

entre vales. by dfactory, on Flickr

Terra da garoa. by Renato Maruno, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Av. Paulista by Marcos Sanchez, on Flickr

DSCN1018 by joao batista shimoto, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 16 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Tomara que o padre não veja isso by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., no Flickr











apartment by Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Av. Paulista by Marcos Sanchez, on Flickr

Praça da República - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Av. Paulista by Marcos Sanchez, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr

3160 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr

Largo 13 de Maio, Santo Amaro, Sao Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Largo 13 de Maio, Santo Amaro, Sao Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Quem tem fé acredita na vida 🌍✨ #mundosdemim #MdeM #centro #centrosp #sampa #sp #saopaulo #originals #cidade #cidadedagaroa #sp4you #asruasfalam #oqueasruasfalam #olharesdesampa #ruasquefalam #sampalize #olhares #fotografia #streetph by robertacruz -, on Flickr

Happy weekend, my friends! by Marcos Jerlich, on Flickr

Rua Avanhandava - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Ato impeachment da presidente Dilma | São Paulo (SP) 15/03/2015 by Jornalistas Livres, no Flickr


Sem título by Gustavo Gomes, no Flickr


Ato impeachment da presidente Dilma | São Paulo (SP) 15/03/2015 by Jornalistas Livres, no Flickr


Sao Paulo Brazil by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


Sem título by Daigo Oliva, no Flickr


Parque Ibirapuera by murrayeli, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Metrô de São Paulo by @lbc2612, no Flickr


quase fora do quadro by Vitor Coelho Nisida, no Flickr


Casa das Rosas 3 - São Paulo by Serlunar, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brazil by Serlunar, no Flickr


Voo CGH-CWB-DSC_2140-Edit-2 by Rigoberto - BR, no Flickr


Adoro São Paulo; by mahdellarosa, no Flickr


Av. Paulista, São Paulo (via Instagram Fotografias Aéreas) by Fotografias Aéreas Banco de Imagens, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo illuminated by sunset by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


Sunrise - Sao Paulo Brazil by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


enjoying the sunrise in sao paulo by Marcello Toldi, no Flickr


Marginal Pinheiros by Carlos Macapuna, no Flickr


Parque Villa Lobos by Nascimento Aviasom, no Flickr


São Paulo Skyline by cityNnature, no Flickr


Theatro Municipal de São Paulo. by Amarildo Souza, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Brigadeiro Subway Station Avenida Paulista Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Av. Paulista by Marcos Sanchez, on Flickr

Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias de Oliveira, São Paulo - Cable-stayed bridge by andrebatz, on Flickr

São Paulo Corporate Towers by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

Avenida 9 de julho, São Paulo by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Hotel roof view by Kristofer Malmberg, on Flickr

Av. Sao Joao [BW] by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Ibirapuera by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Stride Monitors by Samy St Clair, on Flickr

butchery by Perval Del Carlo, on Flickr

Ela tem umas bads, umas músicas boas no celular e é louca kkkkkkk by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Florianópolis, Brazil - Optional Tour to São Paulo (15) by Study Abroad USAC, on Flickr

Theatro Municipal_SP by Ricardo Motta Tibau, on Flickr

Florianópolis, Brazil - Optional Tour to São Paulo (17) by Study Abroad USAC, on Flickr

Pensa na pessoa mais legal e louca que você conheça¢ Ok, conheçam a MECA ♥ by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

IMG_6680 by Pedro Sampaio, on Flickr

Ballons colorés by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 27 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 25 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Av Paulista (Sao Paulo) by Nascimento Aviasom, no Flickr


Paraiso (Sao Paulo) by Nascimento Aviasom, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo at Night by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Ibirapuera by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Parque do Povo by Billy W Martins , no Flickr


Avenida Paulista, Sao Paulo by Istvan Reznek, no Flickr


Sao Paulo, 2013 by Istvan Reznek, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Sul_Oeste (09_08_15) (51) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Multidão do Centro / Crowd downtown by Stella Boni, on Flickr

Ciclovia Av. Paulista by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr

mar by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

Buildings of downtown Sao Paulo, Brazil by Cassio de Paiva, on Flickr

Praça da República - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

With a little help from my friends by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 16 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Atravessando o entardecer by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

IMG_1549 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


. by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_1510 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_1493 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_1462 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_1439 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_1254 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr


IMG_1222 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Storm by Lucas da Silva Seberino, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo - Brasil by Elaine Cortizo, no Flickr


Do Ed. Saint Honoré, na Av. Paulista by Yuri Alexandre, no Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## lunacity

Renato Matos

​


----------



## _Hawk_

http://www.archdaily.com/770956/vitra-studio-libeskind


----------



## _Hawk_

http://www.archdaily.com/440469/360-building-isay-weinfeld


















http://www.archdaily.com/416573/jardim-edite-social-housing-mmbb-arquitetos-h-f-arquitetos









http://www.archdaily.com/511979/joao-moura-building-nitsche-arquitetos


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

- edit: dmca


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

LOVE SAO PAULO ..... 


THE BIGGEST CITY IN LATIN AMERICA....


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## christos-greece

Concrete vs Jungle ... Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

galeria california by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr

Luz natural lateral by Renan Luna, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by Alban Wagener, on Flickr

Museu Paulista by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

DC090109-C3509 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Vogue by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Federação das Indústrias do Estado de São Paulo, Av. Paulista. Brasil. by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2014 Sao Paulo by Onildo Lima, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

CataVento Cultural, São Paulo, SP_1890 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Unique Hotel by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


Vale do Anhangabaú (São Paulo): 04/02/2011 by Georgia Visacri, on Flickr


Visão Panorâmica, Centro de São Paulo, SP_1626 by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


Sampa Aérea by Macapuna, on Flickr


Sao Paulo 2012 by Jacqueline ter Haar, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Mais uma panoramica de Sampa by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, no Flickr


Campo de Fiori by Serlunar, no Flickr


Nem tão cinza assim... by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), no Flickr


Corredor norte sul : regiao da paulista by Milton Jung, no Flickr


Panorama marginal tarde by Luciano Thomazelli, no Flickr
​


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*






















































Crédito a sus autores​


----------



## lunacity

_RMP2873 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP3290 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP2854 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP2731 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP2861 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP3320-2 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP3313 by renato molas, no Flickr​


----------



## abrandao

A Metropolis with a capital M.

Viva São Paulo!


----------



## lunacity

Cópia de DSC_5632 by Agliberto Lima, no Flickr


DSC_5874 by Agliberto Lima, no Flickr


DSC_4863 by Agliberto Lima, no Flickr


DSC_3949 by Agliberto Lima, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Pq do povo -SP by Marcio Rubens Florenzano, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista _ Luiz Casimiro Fotografia by sp pic, no Flickr


Paulista Avenue by Renato Camargo, no Flickr


DSC_5250 by Agliberto Lima, no Flickr


Sao Paulo city by night - Brasil by André Yabiku, no Flickr

​


----------



## Anderson Lima

*Viva São Paulo*

São Paulo é uma cidade bem melhor depois do Prefeito Haddad!


----------



## lunacity

Catedral da Sé by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr


Theatro Municipal by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


Theatro Municipal by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr


Adoro São Paulo; by mahdellarosa, no Flickr


CHANDON 2010 - OSCAR FREIRE by Angela Pagani, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

0061 by Isabel Abreu, no Flickr


35 by sp pic, no Flickr


IMG_6468 by Inanishi, no Flickr


1111 by sp pic, no Flickr


2016-02-08 21.57.00 by sp pic, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Summer at Paulista by Gall Freitas, on Flickr

IMG_1315 by Panico747, on Flickr

American selfie na Copa by Paulo Rapoport, on Flickr

Red Girl by Guima ., on Flickr

São Paulo city, Catedral da Sé square by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

IMG_2871 by Nuno Garção, on Flickr

Famosa Augusta / Augusta street - São Paulo, Brazil. by Bruno Cardozo Da Silva, on Flickr

Sul_Oeste (01_05_15) (62) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Ponte Estaiada - São Paulo by Uiler Costa, no Flickr


Morumbi Shopping / São Paulo by Miguel Dornaes, no Flickr


Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, no Flickr


São Paulo - Ibirapuera by Elisabeth Murray, no Flickr


4 by sp pic, no Flickr


Ibiraquera / Obelisco - São Paulo by Uiler Costa, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ciclovia-Av.-Faria-Lima-em- by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr

Pça. Antonio Prado/Antonio Prado Sq. by William Camargo, on Flickr

10511437_10205041602742639_2329519177555609436_o by alberico gama, on Flickr

Manhã no Ibirapuera by Serlunar, on Flickr

Lago do Ibirapuera by Alexandre Zoppa, on Flickr

Crossing Avenida Consolacao Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Ciclovia Av. Paulista by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr

Ato Pró-Impeachment by Guerrilha GRR, on Flickr

Paulista (29_03_15) (14) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


3 by sp pic, no Flickr


0 by sp pic, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

IMG_1777 by sp pic, no Flickr


_DSC5493 by lukas_greenday, no Flickr


Sampa by ℳarcelo Guerra, no Flickr


São Paulo / Brazil by ℳarcelo Guerra, no Flickr











Caça aos Fantasmas 201016-062.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Bixiga 128 Anos-011.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Galeria Digital by SESI SP, no Flickr


EM_20150927_2880 by Elisa Matile, no Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr


1M8A3249 by Marco Estrella, no Flickr


Ciclovia - Marginal Pinheiros by Ana Oehler, no Flickr


Obelisco do Ibirapuera, Avenida 23 de maio, São Paulo, SP_1640 by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

011 by Diego Teschi, on Flickr

fused by Gall Freitas, on Flickr

São Paulo's Panorama by Michel Pereira, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá by Rogerio Bromfman, on Flickr

The Bank Street, downtown São Paulo. --- Rua dos bancos, centro de São Paulo. by IVOLINES, on Flickr

Sao Paulo 11-17-2012 1-38-38 PM by Miguel Angel Labarca, on Flickr

IMG_3014 by Nuno Garção, on Flickr

Falta pouco para a Paulista ficar mais odara, digo, daora by rasecjulio, on Flickr

Av. Paulista by Marcos Sanchez, on Flickr

Av. Paulista by Marcos Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*São Paulo*


_RMP3295 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP2885 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP2718 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP2712 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP2640 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP2584 by renato molas, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

_RMP0855 by renato molas, no Flickr


vlolimpia1 by Gilberto Lima, no Flickr


_RMP3848 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP5415-2 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP0775-2 by renato molas, no Flickr


_RMP3300 by renato molas, no Flickr


Parque Ibirapuera by Rodrigo Soldon, no Flickr​


----------



## Renato Hugo

São Paulo | SP by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Anhangabaú by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Eduardo A Marques - e.a.marques, on Flickr

Parque da Independência + Museu do Ipiranga - SP by Renan Tibiriçá, on Flickr

SP Marg Pinheiros 04 by Cid Silveira, on Flickr

Noiva cadáver by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, on Flickr

Minhocao shots for Jan's article by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

jump rope - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

AV.PAULISTA by Daniel lima ©, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Av Paulista (São Paulo-SP) by Gabriela Sakamoto, no Flickr


Av Paulista (São Paulo-SP) by Gabriela Sakamoto, no Flickr


Martinelli by Edu Alpendre, no Flickr


Vendo do alto nao tem chão. by Ana Oehler, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista 05/10/2015 - View inside the Outback Steak House by Marcos Akira, no Flickr


Sem título by Octavio Maron, no Flickr


_MG_4025 copy by PRIME VISION, no Flickr​


----------



## RaulCLopes

BIG CITY ... LOVE SAO PAULO


----------



## lunacity

_R4A5179-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, no Flickr


On a winter afternoon by MFMarcelo, no Flickr


São Paulo 4476 by João Fleury, no Flickr


respeitável by Vitor Coelho Nisida, no Flickr


Paulista Avenue Sao Paulo by Rick & Irene Butler, no Flickr


São Paulo 4641 by João Fleury, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Pça. Ramos de Azevedo by William Camargo, on Flickr

_DSC08576008.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

IMG_1620 by Henrique Martins, on Flickr

IMG_0852 by Henrique Martins, on Flickr

FMUSP by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, on Flickr

_DSC14386571.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Paulista (29_03_15) (14) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Paulista (03_04_15) (52) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Good morning Sao Paulo by Carol Vargas, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Street Carnival by Mauricio Santana, on Flickr

Carnaval 2016 by Tripppin, on Flickr

Volleyball by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

Cycleway by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

Paulista Avenue by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Crossing Avenida Consolacao Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

São Paulo City by Ernani Knupfer, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO 

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, auf Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Flávio Nascimento, auf Flickr

Cidade Jardim Corporate Center - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Flávio Nascimento, auf Flickr

Predio Igarazzu, Rua Surubim 577, #2 by Rodrigo Malagón, auf Flickr

DSC00021 by pratiproy, auf Flickr

DSC00028 by pratiproy, auf Flickr

Espelho II by Alfred Myers, auf Flickr

Espelho by Alfred Myers, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Eventrega - Code Berrini by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Eventrega - Cube Campo Belo by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr

Eventrega - Cube Campo Belo by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr

Eventrega - Cube Campo Belo by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Eventrega - Praças da Lapa Condomínio Clube by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr

Eventrega - Praças da Lapa Condomínio Clube by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Eventrega - Level Alto da Lapa by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr

Eventrega - Ideal Brooklin by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr

Eventrega - Ideal Brooklin by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Eventrega - Paulistano Bairro Privativo by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr

Eventrega - Paulistano Bairro Privativo by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Entrega - Code Campo Belo by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Entrega - Sohoffice e Tribeca Nova Leopoldina by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr

Entrega - Sohoffice e Tribeca Nova Leopoldina by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Entrega - Club Park Butanã by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr

Entrega - Club Park Butanã by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr

Entrega - Club Park Butanã by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Extensão Dr. Chucri Zaidan by Rodrigo Monteiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ibirapuera by Serlunar, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Reflections from Sao Paulo by Julian David Escobar, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0034 by Régis Pascaud, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0161 by Régis Pascaud, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0173 by Régis Pascaud, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0180 by Régis Pascaud, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0182 by Régis Pascaud, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0166 by Régis Pascaud, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque do Povo - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Staybridge Suites hotel rooftop panoram by Serghei Zadorojnai, auf Flickr

Staybridge Suites hotel rooftop panoram by Serghei Zadorojnai, auf Flickr

Staybridge Suites hotel rooftop panoram by Serghei Zadorojnai, auf Flickr

Staybridge Suites hotel rooftop panoram by Serghei Zadorojnai, auf Flickr

Staybridge Suites hotel rooftop panoram by Serghei Zadorojnai, auf Flickr

Staybridge Suites hotel rooftop panoram by Serghei Zadorojnai, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brasil - Sao Paulo - Festival Path - Instituto Tomie Othake by Martin Rabaglia, auf Flickr

Brasil - Sao Paulo - Festival Path - Instituto Tomie Othake by Martin Rabaglia, auf Flickr

Brasil - Sao Paulo - Festival Path - Instituto Tomie Othake by Martin Rabaglia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

This swimming pool is in the top of Unique Hotel in São Paulo, Brazil. Is part of the Skye Bar by Márcia Marton, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hotel Unique by -DSH-, auf Flickr

Hotel Unique by Ronit Bhattacharjee, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete vs Jungle ... Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

IMG_1315 by Panico747, on Flickr

Praça Ramos de Azevedo by Marcelo Fioravanti, on Flickr

Untitled by Pedro Novak, on Flickr

Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho, on Flickr

Arena São Paulo by Aidan Formigoni, on Flickr

Untitled by Elisa Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hotel Unique, São Paulo by Alberto Oliveira Filho, auf Flickr

Hotel Unique, São Paulo by Alberto Oliveira Filho, auf Flickr

skye bar by collectmoments, auf Flickr

BR | SP | Unique Hotel by Jan Martin, auf Flickr

BR | SP | Unique Hotel by Jan Martin, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos as well :cheers:


----------



## raul lopes

thanks amigo ;-) sao paulo is amazing ... love it ..


----------



## raul lopes

Cotidiano Vila Madalena by Léo Ferreira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

untitled-042.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

untitled-003.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

untitled-010.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Projeto Travessia 271116-032.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Memorial da America Latina by Ars Clicandi, auf Flickr

Memorial da America Latina by Ars Clicandi, auf Flickr

885BibliotecaLatinoAmericana_VictorCivita by Leo R, auf Flickr


Memorial da America latina, Barra Funda e Higienopolis by Hervé Théry, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque da Agua Branca, Sao Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Av. Paulista by Rudolph Lomax, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

1208_sao_paulo_aerea_020 by marcus vinicius, auf Flickr

1208_sao_paulo_aerea_021 by marcus vinicius, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

TRÂNSITO EM SÃO PAULO - AVENIDA 23 DE MAIO - SP/SP - 09.06.2015 by Jornal Uniao ABC, auf Flickr

TRÂNSITO EM SÃO PAULO - AVENIDA 23 DE MAIO - SP/SP - 09.06.2015 by Jornal Uniao ABC, auf Flickr

TRÂNSITO EM SÃO PAULO - AVENIDA 23 DE MAIO - SP/SP - 09.06.2015 by Jornal Uniao ABC, auf Flickr

TRÂNSITO EM SÃO PAULO - AVENIDA 23 DE MAIO - SP/SP - 09.06.2015 by Jornal Uniao ABC, auf Flickr

TRÂNSITO EM SÃO PAULO - AVENIDA 23 DE MAIO - SP/SP - 09.06.2015 by Jornal Uniao ABC, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sobrevoando a Zona Leste de São Paulo by Bruno Namorato, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Window Seat/Assento Janela by Luisy Rocha, auf Flickr

Window Seat/Assento Janela by Luisy Rocha, auf Flickr

Window Seat/Assento Janela by Luisy Rocha, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Favela Heliópolis by FILIPE BARCELOS DE FARIA, auf Flickr

Favela Heliópolis by FILIPE BARCELOS DE FARIA, auf Flickr

Favela Heliópolis by FILIPE BARCELOS DE FARIA, auf Flickr

morumbi by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hospitais Paulista e Jardins by Hervé Théry, auf Flickr

Avenida Nove de Julho - Jardins by Babi Carvalho, auf Flickr

São Paulo skyline by Peter Parkes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo, Brazil by Leandro Centomo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Interior do Prédio Altino Arantes - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Edifício Altino Arantes by Lucas Garcia, auf Flickr

Altino Arantes Building by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr

Altino Arantes Building, São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr

Stairway to the observation deck of the the Edifício Banespa / Altino Arantes; Centro, São Paulo by Aidan Wakely-Mulroney, auf Flickr

spdecima0071 by Pedro Novak, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_9781 by Jarod Burns, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jardim vertical no hospital Sirio Libanes by Wagner Tamanaha, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ambiente_boteco sao conrado_foto leo feltran_0001 by GRUPO SÃO BENTO DE GASTRONOMIA, auf Flickr

ambiente_boteco sao conrado_foto leo feltran_0015 by GRUPO SÃO BENTO DE GASTRONOMIA, auf Flickr

ambiente_boteco sao conrado_foto leo feltran_0026 by GRUPO SÃO BENTO DE GASTRONOMIA, auf Flickr

ambiente_boteco sao conrado_foto leo feltran_0020 by GRUPO SÃO BENTO DE GASTRONOMIA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Estação Morumbi - Marginal Pinheiros -São Paulo - Brasil by André Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo - Marginal Pinheiros by Jose Ernesto Passos, auf Flickr

Sao Paulo - Marginal Pinheiros by Jose Ernesto Passos, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

SP by Michael Guimarães, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Marginal Pinheiros by rasecjulio, auf Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros by rasecjulio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Marginal Pinheiros by Carlos Macapuna, auf Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros from MaxHaus by Eduardo Vallim, auf Flickr

Ponte Eusébio Matoso by Pedro Rocha, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Marginal Pinheiros, Hilton Hotel - São Paulo by andrebatz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Marginal Pinheiros - Sao Paulo Brazil by Marcello Toldi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Marginal do Rio Pinheiros - São Paulo - Brasil by Rodrigo Testi, auf Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros by Carlos Macapuna, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Panorâmica Marginal Pinheiros by Débora Nutos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Marginal Pinheiros and Estaiada Bridge by Marcelo Taube, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Protests in São Paulo 17-06-2013 by Victor Herege, auf Flickr

Protests in São Paulo 17-06-2013 by Victor Herege, auf Flickr

Pfacco06032013-160-15.jpg by Pamela Facco, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rio Pinheiros by Carlos Macapuna, auf Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros by Viviane Boscaro, auf Flickr

shopping-cidade-jardim-17-motivos-para-amar-morar-em-são-paulo by marcus vinicius, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo's Panorama by Michel Pereira, on Flickr

Slide by Renan Luna, on Flickr

São Paulo (Days 1 / 2) by Charlie Palmer, on Flickr

São Paulo - mobilidade na cidade by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr

Untitled by rafael guimarães, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Paulista (09_08_15) (3) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

WSC2015_general_MM-1535 by WorldSkills, on Flickr

Sul_Oeste (09_08_15) (91) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Auditório Ibirapuera by Guilherme Nicholas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pátio do Colégio (College Courtyard) by Fábio H. Mendes, auf Flickr

Pátio do Colégio (College Courtyard) by Fábio H. Mendes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Palacete Conde de Sarzedas – Museu do Tribunal de Justiça de SP by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Palacete Conde de Sarzedas – Museu do Tribunal de Justiça de SP by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Palacete Conde de Sarzedas – Museu do Tribunal de Justiça de SP by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Arquitetura_Conjunto Aquatico by Fotografia CPA Sesc, auf Flickr

Arquitetura_Conjunto Aquatico by Fotografia CPA Sesc, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Verão Paulistano / São Paulo Summer by ruimc77, auf Flickr

Verão Paulistano / São Paulo Summer by ruimc77, auf Flickr

Verão Paulistano / São Paulo Summer by ruimc77, auf Flickr

Sampa by ruimc77, auf Flickr

Pinheiros by ruimc77, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Landing by ruimc77, auf Flickr

Jardins by ruimc77, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Traffic by ruimc77, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Zona Oeste by ruimc77, auf Flickr

Zona Sul by ruimc77, auf Flickr

Zona Sul by ruimc77, auf Flickr


----------



## sofarfromhere

*Bela sequência de fotos*


----------



## christos-greece

Yracema by Guto Abreu, on Flickr

Atletas de fim de semana by Junior AmoJr, on Flickr

Untitled by M.Mantovani, on Flickr

Intervenção artística em edifício by Gilmar Hermes, on Flickr

São Paulo by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, on Flickr

Avenida Brigadeiro Faria Lima by Sidnei Brito, on Flickr

Street artist by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Paulista avenue - São Paulo / Brasil by Vanderley Thomaz, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Outside my window this evening in Sao Paulo [OC] [5440x3400] by Cody Clark, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Felipe Gavronski, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque do Povo - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jardim das Perdizes by Renato Hugo de Sousa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro Cultural de São Paulo - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Good Morning, São Paulo by Luiz Reschke, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

f00056 Sunset over the city - Sao Paulo , Brazil by Fabio Matuzawa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

The sunset in São Paulo by Wagner Queles, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSCN1094 by joao batista shimoto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC07079 by Le Le, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pinheiros/SP by Guilherme Luque Henriques Dias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Parque do Povo - São Paulo by Mauro Ohzeki [大関マウロ], on Flickr

IMG_8056 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Time to go home by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr

São Paulo by Daniel Moraes, on Flickr

Bazar POP Plus Size - Outono 2016 by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Vem Junto - #Showzaçonominhocão by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

SDC10034 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

Ladeira Porto Geral - São Paulo by Rubens Chaves, on Flickr

Vista do Monumento by Michael Guimarães, on Flickr

Solo Sagrado de Guarapiranga by gabizones, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Netflix - São Paulo & Curitiba, Brazil Trip by Bobby Meneses, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Heliponto by Billy W Martins , auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Teatro Municipal de Sao Paulo by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

IMG_0657 by Jorge, on Flickr

Deconstruction by Isa Hansen | fotografia [photography, on Flickr

Ponte estaiada Octavio Frias de Oliveira, Sao Paulo 0080 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Exposição Fuscas Clube Brasil by Amauri Nehn - Fotografo, on Flickr

Arena São Paulo by Aidan Formigoni, on Flickr

Untitled by Elisa Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jardin Botánico de São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr

Jardin Botánico de São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr

Jardin Botánico de São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr

Jardim Botânico de São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

House in Saúde, São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Edifício Triângulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Viaduto do Chá by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Saúde, São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Street in São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Correios, São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Building in São Paulo downtown by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Galería do rock, São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Júlio Prestes Station in São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

House in Villa Mariana by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Buildings on São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Builing in Paulista Avenue, São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Park in Paulista Avenue by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Shopping Paulista Avenue, São Paulo, Brazil by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Colegio Campinas by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Saude, São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Flying Over São Paulo by Denis Costa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

The buldings reflection over the lake in the Park by Júnior Braz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

100-200 kilometers you can find this paradise outside of sao paulo - UBATUBA 


Fazenda Beach - Ubatuba, SP, Brazil by Almerindo Lana, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC03705542.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

São Paulo by John-Thomas Nagel, on Flickr

Norte (22_03_15) (11) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Centro Historico (29_03_15) (19) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Avenida Faria Lima, São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

Fotografia de rua by Glauco Tavares, on Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista de um helicóptero de São Paulo by Mateus Reppucci, auf Flickr


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo 4475 by João Fleury, no Flickr


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo 4383 by João Fleury, no Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

#avenidapaulista #paulista #saopaulo #sp #noite #avenida #night #xperiaz1 by Alex Hisao, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fim de tarde Paulista by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), auf Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Natália Cociuffo, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Natália Cociuffo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Natália Cociuffo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Natália Cociuffo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo at Night by Billy W Martins , auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Av. Paulista by Bianca Kida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Av. Paulista by Bianca Kida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista by Rafael Lopes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Train Station by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_1156 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_1135 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_1129-Editar by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

São Paulo Corporate Towers by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

São Paulo Corporate Towers by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

São Paulo Corporate Towers by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MAC by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

MAC by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

MAC by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

MAC by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_6355 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_5858 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Edf. Altino Arantes e Av. São João by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_5633-Editar by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_5617-Editar by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_5681 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

JK 1800 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

JK 1800 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Infinity Tower by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

Infinity Tower by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SP Corporate Towers by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_2640 by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

DSC_2605-Pano by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

ao centro: terraço italia, copan. a direita, antenas da paulista by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

area verde: pacaembu by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr

unip: bacelar, ao centro by Diego Ronan Kulian, auf Flickr


----------



## midrise

Great updates for this great city......also some new views and never seen areas....Thanx Raul


----------



## raul lopes

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-174.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-220.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-149.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-145.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-117.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-080.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-091.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-043.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-035.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-031.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-033.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Presença Italiana no Centro 050117-020.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr
Declaração de Ética Global 291216-024.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Suicídios na Noite de Natal 151216-219.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Rua 24 de Maio 030117-003.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Rua 24 de Maio 030117-001.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_7592-4 by raphael pardini garcia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_7643-10 by raphael pardini garcia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_2631 by Claudio Celso de Paula, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Gabinete da SEHAB by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Suicídios na Noite de Natal 151216-006.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

_MG_0601 by José Leite, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

aa_161 by hugobci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Declaração Universal dos Direitos Humanos 081216-106.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque do Ibirapuera by Michael Guimarães, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

sampa_05.12.2016_SC_6486 by Saulo Cruz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sampa by Gustavo Scatena, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sampa #sampa #saopaulo by Rodrigo Delazzeri, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo skyline by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Lake in Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

Obelisk at Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sala Sao Paulo by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

The Ibirapuera Auditorium by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

The Ibirapuera Auditorium by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr

The Pinacoteca do Estado by Jonathan Reid, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMAG5616 by F Roman, on Flickr

Holi Festival Köln 2013 by Marcelo Taube, on Flickr

Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Exposição Mafalda, Praça das Artes, São Paulo by Diego Gazolli Yanez, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

Fotografia de rua by Glauco Tavares, on Flickr

Red Girl by Guima ., on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Av. Magalhães de Castro by Emanuel Gonçalves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Marginal Pinheiros by Luis Carlos De Santana, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sunset from the Balcony by Cristian Malevic, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Marginal Pinheiros - Sao Paulo Brazil by Marcello Toldi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0018 by Bruno Barreto, auf Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros, São Paulo by Conexões Rio Pinheiros, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

TAÇA BRASIL DE BAISEBOL NO MIE NISHE by Secretaria de Esportes Lazer e Recreação, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Morumbi by Reginaldo Maia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

flickr.com


----------



## raul lopes

DSC04000 by Stephan Yankov, auf Flickr

DSC04194 by Stephan Yankov, auf Flickr

DSC04277 by Stephan Yankov, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by charlesmotta, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

View São Paulo... by José Pestana, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

building with a visor by Agent Trek, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Panorama vers l'Est-001 by Hervé Théry, auf Flickr

Paulista panorama 2 by Hervé Théry, auf Flickr

Hospitais Paulista e Jardins by Hervé Théry, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

sao_paulo_air (6) by Ranko Gacesa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Av. Brigadeiro Faria Lima - São Paulo Brazil by Susan Talita Morigaki, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Viadutos by Elisa, auf Flickr

Planalto by Elisa, auf Flickr

Viadutos by Elisa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hortências by Elisa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida 23 de Maio, vista da Passarela Ciccillo Matarazzo by Alexandre Zoppa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Novo shopping da cidade de Sao Paulo. by Luiz Coelho, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF3404 by Ni Campos, on Flickr

©WorldSkills France_Daniel-LeStanc_Sao Paulo (7) by WorldSkillsFrance, on Flickr

IMG_8056 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

São Paulo by Daniel Moraes, on Flickr

Vem Junto - #Showzaçonominhocão by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Bazar POP Plus Size - Outono 2016 by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

São Paulo – downtown by Frederick Bernas, on Flickr

jump rope - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Solo Sagrado de Guarapiranga by gabizones, on Flickr

Pátio do Colégio by Marcos Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria Lima Avenue, SP by Thiago Santos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista by Thiago Santos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Building! by Denise BB, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria Lima Avenue! by Denise BB, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria Lima by Elero automotive Photography, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria lima 3 bx logo by Erika Beux, auf Flickr

Faria lima 5 bx boa logo by Erika Beux, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria lima 12 by Erika Beux, auf Flickr

Faria lima 10 by Erika Beux, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria lima 9 by Erika Beux, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

The View by Olga Marcondes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria Lima 07/16 by Henrique Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria Lima 07/16 by Henrique Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Av. Faria Lima -SP by Marcio Rubens Florenzano, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1040653 by SPObras, auf Flickr

P1040565 by SPObras, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

15 e 16. Av. Faria Lima (Largo da Batata), 801 by SPObras, auf Flickr

11. Av. Eng Luis Carlos Berrini, 828 by SPObras, auf Flickr

09. Rua Funchal com Av. Bandeirantes, 620 by SPObras, auf Flickr

26. Av. República do Libano S N Diogo Giacome by SPObras, auf Flickr

P1040485 by SPObras, auf Flickr

07. Av. São Gualter, 1331 by SPObras, auf Flickr

04. Av. Pedroso de Morais, 1594 by SPObras, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC03557 by SPObras, auf Flickr

2016-04-07 Laguna 014 by SPObras, auf Flickr

2016-034-01 Laguna 059 by SPObras, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20120720_0826 by SPObras, auf Flickr

20120720_0860 by SPObras, auf Flickr

20120720_0866 by SPObras, auf Flickr

20120720_0913 by SPObras, auf Flickr

20120720_0678 by SPObras, auf Flickr

20120720_0698 by SPObras, auf Flickr

20120720_0674 by SPObras, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC01159 by SPObras, auf Flickr

IMG_20160205_103155219_HDR by SPObras, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_20160205_094255357_HDR by SPObras, auf Flickr

IMG_20160205_102323636 by SPObras, auf Flickr

IMG_20160205_094105023 by SPObras, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

berrini6 by SPObras, auf Flickr

berrini7 by SPObras, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ano Novo Edif Viadutos 010117-018.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Ano Novo Edif Viadutos 010117-017.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Ano Novo Edif Viadutos 010117-014.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Edifício Grande São Paulo 100117-006.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ano Novo Edif Viadutos 010117-044.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ano Novo Edif Viadutos 010117-025.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Ano Novo Edif Viadutos 010117-061.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Ano Novo Edif Viadutos 010117-010.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Suicídios na Noite de Natal 151216-095.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista by Alberto Xis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ciclovia by RRROSE ., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista by rasecjulio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SouthAmericaDay4-00193 by Lance Leong, auf Flickr

SouthAmericaDay4-00189 by Lance Leong, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

A variety of architectural styles by Agent Trek, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Aprendiz Alley by Ronit Bhattacharjee, auf Flickr

A Street Corner at Vila Madalena by Ronit Bhattacharjee, auf Flickr

BecodoBatman-14 by Alexandre Augusto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cotidiano Vila Madalena by Léo Ferreira, auf Flickr

View from Edifício Itália by Peter Jenkel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Loja Fruttare by caselúdico, auf Flickr

Loja Fruttare by caselúdico, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Graffiti Vila Madalena Sao Paulo by Alexander Wolfert, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Svend Smital, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hotel Unique by Peter Jenkel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista by Peter Jenkel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hotel Unique by Peter Jenkel, auf Flickr

Hotel Unique, Sao Paulo by Peter Jenkel, auf Flickr

Sao Paulo by Peter Jenkel, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sau Paulo sunset by Charles Brooks, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Above São Paulo by Eduardo Henrique Bertuci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Celebrate Pride by Caio Bellini, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Saturday Night Fever Take Three by dr_clovismiranda, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo - SP by Guilherme Arantes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ponte Estaiada by Giuliano Ribeiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Espelho II by Alfred Myers, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Pacaembu by Alfred Myers, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Instituto Itaú Cultural by Alfred Myers, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil by Alfred Myers, auf Flickr

Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil - São Paulo by Alfred Myers, auf Flickr

Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil - São Paulo by Alfred Myers, auf Flickr

Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil by Alfred Myers, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Museu de Arte Sacra de São Paulo by Alfred Myers, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Antena Paulista by André Mellagi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

paulista, antena by mncreations, auf Flickr

Paulista (morning) by Alan William Spring, auf Flickr

454 Anos by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), auf Flickr

Antena na Av. Paulista by Joaquim Procopio, auf Flickr

Downtown by Diego Torres Silvestre, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Corinthians X Atlético Paranaense, jogo válido pela 12ª rodada do 1º turno do Campeonato Brasileiro de Futebol 2015 by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

Corinthians X Atlético Paranaense, jogo válido pela 12ª rodada do 1º turno do Campeonato Brasileiro de Futebol 2015 by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

Corinthians X Atlético Paranaense, jogo válido pela 12ª rodada do 1º turno do Campeonato Brasileiro de Futebol 2015 by Duda Bairros, auf Flickr

Arena Corinthians by Fábio Matavelli, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

globaldronefilms.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

VISTA AEREA- SÃO PAULO by FABIO SOUZA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista aérea de São Paulo by Claudio Pereira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo - Vista aérea by Renato Viotti, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

são paulo by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vista de São Paulo by Jefferson Breves, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo - SP by Tiago Santana, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

vista aérea by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_MG_3941-a-1-2.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

1316188 by seuimovelon seu Imovel On, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Terminal de Passageiros 3 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Terminal de Passageiros 3 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Terminal de Passageiros 3 by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

terminal 3 by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

AEROPORTO INTERNACIONAL DE SÃO PAULO / GUARULHOS - SBGR/GRU by JONES CESAR DALAZEN, auf Flickr

gru by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete vs Jungle ... Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexandre Verbeno, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

Summer at Paulista by Gall Freitas, on Flickr

Untitled by Pedro Novak, on Flickr

Orientadora de Trânsito - Centro São Paulo by Léo Ferreira, on Flickr

Praça do Pôr do Sol by Thiago Grandjean, on Flickr

IMG_9520 EOS M f_8 1_250 ISO100 @ 55mm by vlog do zack, on Flickr

Yracema by Guto Abreu, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque do Ibirapuera by nah jereissati, auf Flickr

Parque do Ibirapuera by nah jereissati, auf Flickr

Parque do Ibirapuera by nah jereissati, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

OCA foto sylvia masini by Secretaria Municipal de Cultura São Paulo, auf Flickr

OCA foto sylvia masini by Secretaria Municipal de Cultura São Paulo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Wedding by Artur Satriani, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PC110154 by haluk ermis, auf Flickr

PC110152 by haluk ermis, auf Flickr

PC110153 by haluk ermis, auf Flickr

PC110158 by haluk ermis, auf Flickr

PC110163 by haluk ermis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ibirapuera Park by benjhu, auf Flickr

Ibirapuera Park by benjhu, auf Flickr

Ibirapuera Park by benjhu, auf Flickr

MEOS Mural in Ibirapuera Park by benjhu, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Obelisk of São Paulo, at Ibirapuera Park by benjhu, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Minha São Paulo by bruno.mf, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by bruno.mf, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Minha São Paulo by bruno.mf, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Minha São Paulo by bruno.mf, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Abertura SIM São Paulo 2016 by SIM SÃO PAULO Semana Internacional de Música de São Paulo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ibira by Felipe Barradas, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Felipe Barradas, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Felipe Barradas, auf Flickr

prismas by Felipe Barradas, auf Flickr

obelisco by Felipe Barradas, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Alf Ribeiro 0173 0029 by Alf Ribeiro, auf Flickr

Alf Ribeiro 0173 0030 by Alf Ribeiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Lamborghini SP by Marcus Michaelsen, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iguatemi JK by Serlunar, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo street by Helder Betiol, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Shopping mall by Helder Betiol, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iguatemi São Paulo by Jhonny Souza | Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Iguatemi São Paulo by Jhonny Souza | Fotógrafo, auf Flickr

Shopping Iguatemi Alphaville SP by Jhonny Souza | Fotógrafo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo, Brazil by Mariana Ximenes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Ir. Drager, auf Flickr

JK Iguatemi Mall São Paulo by Almir Segretti, auf Flickr

R8 V10 Iguatemi Shopping São Paulo by Paulo Souza, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Conjunto_aquatico by Fotografia CPA Sesc, auf Flickr

2016 01 08 Piscina Belenzinho FT Alexandre Nunis (1) by Fotografia CPA Sesc, auf Flickr

Espaco_de_leitura by Fotografia CPA Sesc, auf Flickr

Campo_de_futebol by Fotografia CPA Sesc, auf Flickr

Arquitetura_Conjunto_aquatico by Fotografia CPA Sesc, auf Flickr

Arquitetura_Conjunto_aquatico by Fotografia CPA Sesc, auf Flickr

Conjunto_aquatico by Fotografia CPA Sesc, auf Flickr

Arquitetura_Conjunto_aquatico by Fotografia CPA Sesc, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo Golf Clube by Raphael Vianna, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

AEROPORTO INTERNACIONAL DE GUARULHOS - SAO PAULO 


Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

GRU Airport - Terminal 3 by rnike, auf Flickr

terminal 3 by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

gru by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

GRU Airport - Terminal 3 by rnike, auf Flickr

Sao Paulo Guarulhos Terminal 3 by John Harper, auf Flickr

GRU Airport - Terminal 3 by rnike, auf Flickr

gru by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

GRU Airport - Terminal 3 by rnike, auf Flickr

GRU Airport - Terminal 3 by rnike, auf Flickr

GRU Airport - Terminal 3 by rnike, auf Flickr

sao paulo international airport by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

aeroporto internacional de são paulo by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

apartment by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

corazzabenine by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo (Brazil) by Arnaldo Ferreira Marques, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque Água Branca, Cidade de São Paulo by Adriano Procino, auf Flickr

Parque Água Branca, Cidade de São Paulo by Adriano Procino, auf Flickr

Parque Água Branca, Cidade de São Paulo by Adriano Procino, auf Flickr

3 by Jøãø Mär¢øs, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by filomena prada, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brücke in Sao Paulo by Sven Vietmeier, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paolo by Ali, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo's view by Mauricio Tesserolli, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista by Veronica Falcon, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro São Paulo by Léo Ferreira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_2781 by Joaquim Procopio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo - Brasil by Dircinha ....., auf Flickr

São Paulo. by Gabriela Teixeira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Morning Streets | São Paulo, Brazil by Johan Klovsjö, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

20170108_danielamaria_parqueminhocao_07 by Daniela Maria Ribeiro, auf Flickr

20170108_danielamaria_parqueminhocao_09 by Daniela Maria Ribeiro, auf Flickr

20170108_danielamaria_parqueminhocao_10 by Daniela Maria Ribeiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSCN6455 by Bastian Rhymes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSCN6448 by Bastian Rhymes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSCN6412 by Bastian Rhymes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2013 - MEMORIAL DA AMÉRICA LATINA by Anselmo Almeida, auf Flickr

2013 - MEMORIAL DA AMÉRICA LATINA by Anselmo Almeida, auf Flickr

2013 - MEMORIAL DA AMÉRICA LATINA by Anselmo Almeida, auf Flickr

2013 - MEMORIAL DA AMÉRICA LATINA by Anselmo Almeida, auf Flickr

2013 - MEMORIAL DA AMÉRICA LATINA by Anselmo Almeida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vidros by José Carlos Monteiro Junior, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2013 - PINACOTECA DO ESTADO DE SÃO PAULO by AnselmoAlmeida Fotografia, auf Flickr

2013 - PINACOTECA DO ESTADO DE SÃO PAULO by AnselmoAlmeida Fotografia, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque do Ibirapuera/SP by Anselmo Almeida, auf Flickr

Parque do Ibirapuera/SP by Anselmo Almeida, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ARQUITETURA / AE by Itaci Batista, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Edifício Santa Catarina by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hello Disco! (Vivo Call Parede 2012) by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Casa das Rosas by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Antena BAND by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr

Antena da Rede Globo by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Palácio das Indústrias - Catavento Espaço Cultural da Ciência (Reeditada) by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Feriado by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr

Orquidário Ruth Cardoso by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr

Parque Villa-Lobos by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_9022 by Luiz Coelho, auf Flickr

IMG_9060 by Luiz Coelho, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Passeio de Helicóptero - by Felipe Gomes by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero - by Felipe Gomes by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero - by Felipe Gomes by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr

Passeio de Helicóptero em São Paulo by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo by Abner Teixeira, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr

P1320340 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr

P1310955 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr

P1310958 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr

P1310959 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr

São Paulo Monorail Monotrilho Linha 15 by Luke Ord, auf Flickr

Estação Oratório by Felipe Alexandre Herculano, auf Flickr

Anúncio da expansão da Linha 15-Prata do Metrô, que ligará Ipiranga à Cidade Tiradentes by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Monotrilho - Linha 17 Metrô (SP) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil: Linha 15 (Prata) Estação Oratório of the monorail opened in August 2014 by nabobswims, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1320453 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr

P1320452 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1310659 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr

P1310509 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr

P1310278 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr

P1310291 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr

P1310302 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr

P1310337 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, auf Flickr

Palacete de dona Veridiana na Avenida Higienópolis by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Palacete de dona Veridiana na Avenida Higienópolis by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Palacete de dona Veridiana na Avenida Higienópolis by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Palacete de dona Veridiana na Avenida Higienópolis by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Esplendores do Vaticano by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Esplendores do Vaticano by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

L'HOTEL PORTOBAY SÃO PAULO . Overview by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, auf Flickr

L'HOTEL PORTOBAY SÃO PAULO . Main Entrance by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, auf Flickr

L'HOTEL PORTOBAY SÃO PAULO . Lobby by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, auf Flickr

L'HOTEL PORTOBAY SÃO PAULO . Indoor Overview by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, auf Flickr

L'HOTEL PORTOBAY SÃO PAULO . Executive Room Terrace by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, auf Flickr

L'HOTEL PORTOBAY SÃO PAULO . L'Hotel Suite by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, auf Flickr

L'HOTEL PORTOBAY SÃO PAULO . L'Hotel Suite by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, auf Flickr

L'HOTEL PORTOBAY SÃO PAULO . Shopping experience by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, auf Flickr

L'HOTEL PORTOBAY SÃO PAULO . Executive Room by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, auf Flickr

L'HOTEL PORTOBAY SÃO PAULO . Trebbiano Ristorante by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, auf Flickr

L'HOTEL PORTOBAY SÃO PAULO . Meeting Room Madeira/Algarve by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Moema, São Paulo by Rodrigo Monteiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Capital Corporate Offices by Rodrigo Monteiro, auf Flickr

Capital Corporate Offices by Rodrigo Monteiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Casarão de Dino Bueno by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Residência Pau Brasil - Modern Two-storey by Vasco Lopes Arquitetura by Architecture Magazine, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Museu da Energia de São Paulo - SP by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Museu da Energia de São Paulo - SP by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Museu da Energia de São Paulo - SP by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sky Corporate by Felipe Romano, auf Flickr

CENU - Torre Norte by Felipe Romano, auf Flickr

Berrini by Felipe Romano, auf Flickr

Rochavera by Felipe Romano, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

HDR - Edifício EcoBerrini by Felipe Romano, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hidrante-Disco by Felipe Romano, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ed. sao luiz by Felipe Romano, auf Flickr

Brasil-sil-sil-sil by Felipe Romano, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

23-07-2015 SP (1 de 1) by Sérgio Freitas, on Flickr

faria02 by oslaim brito, on Flickr

Sampa by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

avenida Paulista abril 2015 by Mariana Moraes, on Flickr

Ambiental Transportes 4 1590 - Caio Millennium BRT Scania K270 Eletra by Wesley Araujo, on Flickr

São Paulo at Night by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

1404051448 by Thiago Pompeu, on Flickr

Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr

Ciclovia Av. Paulista by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo - SP/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

São Paulo - SP/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

São Paulo - SP/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

São Paulo - SP/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

São Paulo - SP/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

São Paulo - SP/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

São Paulo - SP/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

São Paulo - SP/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr

São Paulo - SP/BRA by JCassiano, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Av. Paulista by Rudolph Lomax, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

João Dória reinaugura o Monumento da artista Tomie Ohtake by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

João Dória reinaugura o Monumento da artista Tomie Ohtake by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr

João Dória reinaugura o Monumento da artista Tomie Ohtake by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Tomie Ohtake #arte #art #saopaulo by Mark Hillary, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

João Dória reinaugura o Monumento da artista Tomie Ohtake by Agência Brasil Fotografias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo.Avenida Paulista.ESCULTURA TOMIE OHTAKE by Luiz Paulo Marques de Souza, auf Flickr

Tomie Ohtake, 2015 - Escultura na Avenida Paulista (SP) by NiCampos, auf Flickr

Tomie Ohtake, 2015 - Escultura na Avenida Paulista (SP) by NiCampos, auf Flickr

Tomie Ohtake, 2015 - Escultura na Avenida Paulista (SP) by NiCampos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Tomie Ohtake escultura by ARTExplorer, auf Flickr

Tomie Ohtake escultura by ARTExplorer, auf Flickr

Tomie Ohtake escultura by ARTExplorer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo - Brooklin Novo: Centro Empresarial Nações Unidas - Torre Leste by Wally Gobetz, auf Flickr

SP by Giuliano Ribeiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo, Brooklin Novo. by Giuliano Ribeiro, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Prédios na Avenida Paulista - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Igreja São Luís Gonzaga - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

Prédios na Avenida Paulista - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, auf Flickr

MASP by Gabriel Martins, auf Flickr

Parque Avenida Building in Paulista Avenue by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr

Edificio Sede del Banco Central de Brasil en São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ato impeachment da presidente Dilma | São Paulo (SP) 15/03/2015 by Jornalistas Livres, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Building in Paulista Avenue by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque Cultural Paulista Building in Avenida Paulista 2 by Wilfredorrh, auf Flickr

[email protected] SP - Av. Paulista - Casa das Rosas by SFCN, auf Flickr

[email protected] SP - Av. Paulista - Casa das Rosas - Autopano by SFCN, auf Flickr

20[email protected] SP - Av. Paulista - Casa das Rosas - Back part and cafe Autopano by SFCN, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Arthur Ortega, auf Flickr

Casa das Rosas e Oscar by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

ARQUITETURA DA AV. PAULISTA by ORLANDO DE SOUZA, auf Flickr

ARQUITETURA DA AV. PAULISTA by ORLANDO DE SOUZA, auf Flickr

ARQUITETURA DA AV. PAULISTA by ORLANDO DE SOUZA, auf Flickr

ARQUITETURA DA AV. PAULISTA by ORLANDO DE SOUZA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Contraste 2 by Igor Vaineras, auf Flickr

Contraste 3 by Igor Vaineras, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Architecture in São Paulo by Alex_Lpunkt, auf Flickr

Architecture in São Paulo by Alex_Lpunkt, auf Flickr

Architecture in São Paulo by Alex_Lpunkt, auf Flickr

Edifício Altino Arantes - Vista do mirante / Altino Arantes Building - Observation deck view by Deni Williams, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Center of Sao Paulo - Bird's eye view by Werner_B, auf Flickr

Center of Sao Paulo - Bird's eye view by Werner_B, auf Flickr

Downtown / Center of Sao Paulo - Bird's eye view by Werner_B, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

201112131 São Paulo Jardin Paulista by taigatrommelchen, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Paulista Avenue, Sao Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, auf Flickr

Paulista Avenue, Sao Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, auf Flickr

Trianon Park, Sao Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, auf Flickr

Paulista Avenue, Sao Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

AVENIDA PAULISTA 1902

foto by facebook.com










AVENIDA PAULISTA 2016

foto by facebook.com


----------



## raul lopes

fotos by facebook.com


----------



## raul lopes

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

Ponte Estaiada 1 by Alexandre Zoppa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SP by Michael Guimarães, auf Flickr

São Paulo by Rafael Vianna Croffi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO 

fotos facebook.com


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO 

www.facebook.com


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO 

WWW.FACEBOOK.COM


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO 

www.facebook.com


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Lincoln Gomes, auf Flickr

Faria lima 5 bx boa logo by Erika Beux, auf Flickr

Faria lima 3 bx logo by Erika Beux, auf Flickr

Av. Faria Lima -SP by Marcio Rubens Florenzano, auf Flickr

Faria Lima #saopaulo #sampa #sp #brazil #livelovebrasil #saopaulo_originals #sampalove #saopaulobrasil #splovers #brasilgram #vejasp #igerssaopaulo #instagramsp #ig_southamerica #cityscape #algumlugardesampa #sundaywalk #morning #nikon #d5100 #architectur by Georgia Visacri, auf Flickr

Faria Lima Avenue! by Denise BB, auf Flickr

Faria Lima 3500. #arquitetura #arquitectura #archdaily #archunter #archilovers #architecture #architecture #architetonics_world #architecturephotography #igsaopaulo #ig_saopaulo #sampacity #spdagaroa #splovers #sp4you #saooutrospaulos #saopaulocity by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria Lima by Carol Ribeiro, auf Flickr

Faria lima 12 by Erika Beux, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo as vezes é colorida by Ivan Costa, auf Flickr

Faria Lima. #juanfelipegonzalez #juanfelipe_in_stagram #farialima #building #facade #architecturephotography #archunter #arquitetura #archdaily #arquitectura #archilovers #architecture #architetonics_world #igsaopaulo # by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, auf Flickr

Av. Faria Lima by Patricia Montini, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria Lima Avenue, SP by Thiago Santos, auf Flickr

Faria Lima by Alessandra Ramos Pinto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Lucas Cicolo (argentino) - bs tail slide by Felipe Luz, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Google São Paulo - Brasil by Felipe Nogs, auf Flickr

Google São Paulo - Brasil by Felipe Nogs, auf Flickr

Google São Paulo - Brasil by Felipe Nogs, auf Flickr

Av. Brigadeiro Faria Lima, SP by Rodrigo Yassuda, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Google São Paulo - Brasil by Felipe Nogs, auf Flickr

Google São Paulo - Brasil by Felipe Nogs, auf Flickr

Ed. Faria Lima Square- Av. Brg. Faria Lima, São Paulo, Brasil by Joaquim Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Av. Brigadeiro Faria Lima, SP by Rodrigo Yassuda, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_5218 by Nicole Zunick, auf Flickr

Faria Lima, Noturna by HDesigner Estúdio, auf Flickr

Faria Lima by Santiago Lerner, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria Lima by Lucas Lima 91, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, auf Flickr

JK x Faria Lima by Felipe, auf Flickr

Faria Lima by Elero automotive Photography, auf Flickr

From my hotel window, São Paulo, Brazil by Antonio Vidigal, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_2185 by Jean Baptiste ROUX, auf Flickr

IMG_2182 by Jean Baptiste ROUX, auf Flickr

IMG_2162 by Jean Baptiste ROUX, auf Flickr

IMG_2108 by Jean Baptiste ROUX, auf Flickr

Av Faria Lima SP by binho ribeiro, auf Flickr

Av Faria Lima by Marcos Baracca, auf Flickr

Av Faria Lima SP by binho ribeiro, auf Flickr

google03 by oslaim brito, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Iguatemi JK by Geise Architecture, auf Flickr

Faria Lima by Alexandre Bessa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida 9 de julho, São Paulo by Luciano Marra, auf Flickr

SÃO PAULO by Yahoo! Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pelos Caminhos de Sampa - (34) by Rev. Roberto Mauro, on Flickr

São Paulo, 2016. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr

Gazeta Building, Paulista Avenue, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Paint splatters on building, Paulista Avenue, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Avenida 9 de julho, São Paulo by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Beleza Indócil by Luciano Marra, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Edificio Faria Lima Premium, Sao Paulo, Brazil by Hanneorla Hanneorla, auf Flickr

Edificio Faria Lima Premium, Sao Paulo, Brazil by Hanneorla Hanneorla, auf Flickr

Edificio Faria Lima Premium, Sao Paulo, Brazil by Hanneorla Hanneorla, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2017-01-11 Escultura Home Refil - Morumbi (2) by Giiovanna Barci, auf Flickr

2017-01-11 Escultura Home Refil - Morumbi (1) by Guilherme Barci, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo's view by Mauricio Tesserolli, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

428 by Peter Hefting, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Outer Space by Max Moura Wolosker, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_MG_2365-1 by Adriano Lima, auf Flickr

_MG_2640-6 by Adriano Lima, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Maksoud Plaza Atrium Lobby (32) by EHTL Viagens Onlie, auf Flickr

Maksoud Plaza Atrium Lobby (40) by EHTL Viagens Onlie, auf Flickr

Maksoud Plaza Atrium Lobby (43) by EHTL Viagens Onlie, auf Flickr

Maksoud Plaza Fachada (37) by EHTL Viagens Onlie, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Helipads. Sao Paulo, Brazil. by Patet Amparo, auf Flickr

Sao Paulo by yeoldebilge, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Estação Alto do Ipiranga (parte 2) - São Paulo by Fernando Trugillo, auf Flickr

Estação Alto do Ipiranga - São Paulo. by Fernando Trugillo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cambiare "prospettiva" #Repost @do.alto ・・・ Museu do Ipiranga | Ipiranga Museum São Paulo Brazil #museudoipiranga #saopaulo #dream_image #myflagrants #repostapp #jornaloglobo #vejasp #estadao #folhadespaulo #saopaulocity #saopauloantiga #splovers #sp4yo by Teresa Vincenti, auf Flickr


----------



## Luis FTC

Campo Belo/Brooklin









Jabaquara yard


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo from the air by Godless Graham, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estação Alto do Ipiranga (parte 2) - São Paulo by Fernando Trugillo, on Flickr

Parque do Ibirapuera, Cidade São Paulo, Brasil - Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo City, Brazil by Flávio Jota de Paula, on Flickr

Parque do Ibirapuera, Cidade São Paulo, Brasil - Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo City, Brazil by Flávio Jota de Paula, on Flickr

Parque do Povo - Mário Pimenta Camargo by Fred Inklaar, on Flickr

escaping from reality by Rodrigo Alceu Baliza, on Flickr

Salomon Oscar Freire (San Pablo) by Estudio Sespede, on Flickr

Rua Oscar Freire by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

São Paulo by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr

2016 01 08 Piscina Belenzinho FT Alexandre Nunis (1) by Fotografia CPA Sesc, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Fonte: Aflalo/Gasperini[/QUOTE]


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

KDK_4530 by Kadooka Iwao, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo 5 by Rainer Schulze, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Treinamento Militar Parque do Povo-274.jpg by Robson Leandro da Silva, auf Flickr

Treinamento Militar Parque do Povo-259.jpg by Robson Leandro da Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Treinamento Militar Parque do Povo-161.jpg by Robson Leandro da Silva, auf Flickr

Treinamento Militar Parque do Povo-160.jpg by Robson Leandro da Silva, auf Flickr

Treinamento Militar Parque do Povo-153.jpg by Robson Leandro da Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Blue Tree Verbo Divino 8 by Edson Camara, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO, BRAZIL - Bixiga/ САН-ПАУЛУ, БРАЗИЛИЯ - Бишига by Miami Love 1, auf Flickr

SAO PAULO, BRAZIL - Bixiga/ САН-ПАУЛУ, БРАЗИЛИЯ - Бишига by Miami Love 1, auf Flickr

SAO PAULO, BRAZIL - Bixiga/ САН-ПАУЛУ, БРАЗИЛИЯ - Бишига by Miami Love 1, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Colégio Arquidiocesano 161116-084.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Monotrilho_sp4 by Metrô de São Paulo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Monotrilho_sp by Metrô de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Monotrilho_sp-2 by Metrô de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Linha 15-Prata (monotrilho) by Metrô de São Paulo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1340024 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1340001 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1340080 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1330838 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1330790 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1330777 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Panorama 1 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1330426 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

P1320453 by sergiomazzi, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista - Spot Restaurant by tribu02, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Restaurants ? by Roberto Friedmann, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

This swimming pool is in the top of Unique Hotel in São Paulo, Brazil. Is part of the Skye Bar by Márcia Marton, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Street Intersection Jardim Paulista by [visual media], auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo, Brazil Panorama by [visual media], auf Flickr

Sao Paulo, Brazil Panorama by [visual media], auf Flickr

Sao Paulo, Brazil Panorama by [visual media], auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Exterior of Apple Store Sao Paulo, Brazil by [visual media], auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Buildings Jardim Paulista Sao Paulo by [visual media], auf Flickr

White New Modern Skyscraper Sao Paulo by [visual media], auf Flickr

MASP Avenida Paulista Sao Paulo [iPhone 4S] by [visual media], auf Flickr

Building Highrise Sao Paulo by [visual media], auf Flickr

Orange Cloud Building Glass Elevator Sao Paulo by [visual media], auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_4380 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_4280 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr

IMG_4281 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_4370 by Grzegorz Dymon, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_RBM5131 bx by Miqueli Andrigo_GuiaTurismo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Oscar Freire Street by Cassio de Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSC_0055 by Harry Firmo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Chic ! by Will Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jardim Paulista by ¡Carlitos, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avenida Paulista by Eduardo A Marques - e.a.marques, on Flickr

Parque da Independência + Museu do Ipiranga - SP by Renan Tibiriçá, on Flickr

São Paulo - Avenida Paulista - Brigadeiro 02 by L I N C O L N__B R I E R, on Flickr

_DSC08315989.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

From my hotel window, São Paulo, Brazil by Antonio Vidigal, on Flickr

Sao Paulo city by night - Brasil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

BASE jumping urbano - Desafio das Américas na Virada Esportiva, 2015, da Cidade de São Paulo, Brasil. BASE jumping urban - Challenge of the Americas in Sports Turn, 2015, in the City of São Paulo, Brazil by Flávio Jota de Paula, on Flickr

Another day comes to the end by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

DSC6271 by Tomas Brugger, on Flickr

Paulista (16_08_15) (50) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Ballet on Street by Thiago Kaneshiro, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

DSCN5893 by joao batista shimoto, auf Flickr

DSCN5904 by joao batista shimoto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by nilson barbosa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brazil, June 2014, Sao Paulo (13) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Sao Paulo (7) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Sao Paulo (15) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Sao Paulo (18) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Sao Paulo (25) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Sao Paulo, Congonhas Airport (1) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr

Brazil, June 2014, Sao Paulo, Congonhas Airport (2) by Planning Observatory, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BRAZILIAN CARNIVAL by Cristina Faga, auf Flickr

BRAZILIAN CARNIVAL by Cristina Faga, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

2017-02-21_11-34-27 by CzechInChicago, auf Flickr


----------



## Rio atrato

raul lopes você tem um mau gosto impressionante para escolher fotos... e ainda posta em tamanho gigante...

que horror


----------



## christos-greece

Unique by Architect Ruy Ohtake | 120705-3133-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, on Flickr

Divisor by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr

Sao Paulo night from the sky. by Franklin León, on Flickr

Morning Streets | São Paulo, Brazil by Johan Klovsjö, on Flickr

Museu da Energia de São Paulo - SP by Sergio Zeiger, on Flickr

São Paulo - SP/BRA by JCassiano, on Flickr

São Paulo - SP/BRA by JCassiano, on Flickr

Cambiare "prospettiva" #Repost @do.alto ・・・ Museu do Ipiranga | Ipiranga Museum São Paulo Brazil #museudoipiranga #saopaulo #dream_image #myflagrants #repostapp #jornaloglobo #vejasp #estadao #folhadespaulo #saopaulocity #saopauloantiga #splovers #sp4yo by Teresa Vincenti, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Raul essas fotos grandes deixam a página muito feia, poste fotos com 1024 x de largura. E o fato de você postar as fotos uma atrás da outra (uma de cada vez) prejudica o trend (as pessoas não terão interesse em ver as páginas anteiores), pq não postar 5, 6 ou 7 de uma vez só por dia, desta maneira os gringos e os brazucas podem admirar melhor Sampa, pq da maneira que está, com fotos grandes, em quantidade demasiada está ridículo. Veja o Exemplo do christos-greece, que nem brasileiro é, sabe escolher fotos lindas que não polui. é só uma dica.kay:


----------



## lunacity

Ciclovia da Paulista by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


1M8A3365 by Marco Estrella, no Flickr


Teatro Municipal by F J Jarabeck, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada by Ale Almeida Photos, no Flickr


São Paulo Skyline by JackCraze, no Flickr​


----------



## cassianoitu

Sampa e fodastica!:lol: A New york da america latina!:lol:


----------



## raul lopes

Ponte Estaiada by Ricardo Perrella, auf Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sao Paulo - Marginal Pinheiros by Jose Ernesto Passos, no Flickr


Sem título by Andressa Melo, no Flickr


Catavento Cultural by Luiz Kessler, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera 02 by Márcio James Caruta Geber, no Flickr


Coréia do Sul x Bélgica by Fernando De Santis, no Flickr


Estação da Luz by Marcelo Fioravanti, no Flickr​


----------



## insular

thay city with a nice sidewalk on the river would be amazing!


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo, Brazil by Leandro Centomo, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo, Brazil: Ponte Octavio Frias de Olivera at sunrise by nabobswims, on Flickr

Av. Paulista by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Zombie Walk São Paulo 2015 by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Cycleway by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

3 by Jøãø Mär¢øs, on Flickr

Zombie Walk São Paulo 2015 by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Untitled by Luis Fonseca, on Flickr

Mobilidade Corporativa by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr

Skyline - São Paulo by Fabrizio Fasano Jr, on Flickr

Manifesto Brasil Av. Paulista 16/03/2015 by oslaim brito, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo, SP, Brasil by Wagner Picolo, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera by Pietro Rodrigues, no Flickr


São Paulo Building by Fred Inklaar, no Flickr


Praça Antônio Prado by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Sem título by Alexandre Verbeno, no Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga by Ede Carlos Ferreira, no Flickr

​


----------



## lunacity

​


----------



## mopc

De babar hein!


----------



## raul lopes

Antes da tempestade de verão by Luiz Felipe Sahd, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Rafael Alba, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Por ai by RAF Palmeiras, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Centro Cultural de São Paulo - Vergueiro - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Vem Junto All Together-503.jpg by Robson Leandro da Silva, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Vitor Damasio, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

527649966 by alpac1t, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mirante 9 de Julho 020317-030.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Mirante 9 de Julho 020317-028.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Mirante 9 de Julho 020317-027.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Mirante 9 de Julho 020317-025.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Mirante 9 de Julho 020317-022.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Mirante 9 de Julho 020317-005.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Mirante 9 de Julho 020317-001.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Mirante 9 de Julho by Fernando De Santis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Paulista by Fernando De Santis, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Dia da Musica 18-06-16 by Dia da Música, auf Flickr

Dia da Musica 18-06-16 by Dia da Música, auf Flickr

Dia da Musica 18-06-16 by Dia da Música, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Jardins Sao Paulo by Joan Escamilla, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mercure Hotel - Jardins, Sao Paulo by Junior_Campbell, auf Flickr

Jardins Sao Paulo JUL 2007 by Roberto Rocco, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Bairro dos Jardins, São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

IMG_4652 by oslaim brito, on Flickr

The Colors of the Big City by BrunoSeara, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Fernando De Santis, on Flickr

Metrô Vila Prudente by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Models by Eduardo Luderer, on Flickr

SESC POMPEIA_16.02.2015_CARNAVAL 2015_PEDRO ABUDE 026 by Fotografia CPA Sesc, on Flickr

Sul_Oeste (11_01_15) (30) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Raul essas fotos grandes deixam a página muito feia hno:, poste fotos com 1024 x de largura. E o fato de você postar as fotos uma atrás da outra (uma de cada vez) prejudica o trend, pq gera menos visualizações por página (além do que as pessoas não terão interesse em ver as páginas anteriores), pq não postar 5, 6 ou 7 de uma vez só por dia, desta maneira os gringos e os brazucas podem admirar melhor Sampa, pq da maneira que está, com fotos grandes, em quantidade demasiada está ridículo. Veja o Exemplo do christos-greece, que nem brasileiro é, sabe escolher fotos lindas que não polui. É só uma dica.kay:


----------



## raul lopes

na Avenida Paulista by Martha M G Raymundo, auf Flickr

City lights by Fabio Rage, auf Flickr

Pagani Zonda F Clubsport. by Elero automotive Photography, auf Flickr

Sao Paulo Megalopolis by João Bambu, auf Flickr

Rush Hour by João Bambu, auf Flickr

Avenida Paulista São Paulo by Ricardo Valarini, auf Flickr

Murci by Elero automotive Photography, auf Flickr

São Paulo - Avenida Paulista - Brigadeiro by L I N C O L N__B R I E R, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo <3 by Juliana Pacheco, auf Flickr

São Paulo <3 by Juliana Pacheco, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Daniel Lunelli


----------



## raul lopes

This swimming pool is in the top of Unique Hotel in São Paulo, Brazil. Is part of the Skye Bar by Márcia Marton, auf Flickr

Hotel Unique by Peter Jenkel, auf Flickr

Hotel Unique by Peter Jenkel, auf Flickr

Hotel Unique, Sao Paulo by Peter Jenkel, auf Flickr

Hotel Unique by Ronit Bhattacharjee, auf Flickr

Yosemite love by Elero automotive Photography, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ponte Octávio Frias de Oliveira by Égon Camargo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo by sandy marie, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Bela SP! #predios #sp #saopaulo #sampa #belasp #terradagaroa #cidadedagaroa #cidade #city #love #photo #photography #art #brasil #paisagem #brazil by Adriano Almeida, auf Flickr

upload by Luiz Eduardo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

casa das caldeiras by Perval Del Carlo, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Caixa D'agua! by treco, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

20170409_150309 by Cesare Ferracin, auf Flickr

20170409_150904 by Cesare Ferracin, auf Flickr

20170409_152115 by Cesare Ferracin, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Av São João e suas Maravilhas 060417-018.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Av São João e suas Maravilhas 060417-017.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC3424 by Luis Santos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_DSC3390 by Luis Santos, auf Flickr

_DSC3394 by Luis Santos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Hinokishin 2017 Museu do Ipiranga 010517-005.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Hinokishin 2017 Museu do Ipiranga 010517-012.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr

Hinokishin 2017 Museu do Ipiranga 010517-039.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Sao Paulo by Peter Jenkel, auf Flickr

_R4A5179-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Parque do Ibirapuera, Cidade São Paulo, Brasil - Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo City, Brazil by Flávio Jota de Paula, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_MG_3941-a-1-2.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Minhocao shots for Jan's article by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

Noiva cadáver by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, on Flickr

repressão e gás. by dfactory, on Flickr

One of the eternal battles of our days... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

São Paulo city, Catedral da Sé square by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr

DSC08244_Selo by Fabricio Macedo, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista 91 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

STREET PHOTO EM SÃO PAULO - ITACI BATISTA by Itaci Batista, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista, Sao Paulo, 2006 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle Didelon, on Flickr

Palacete Tereza Toledo Lara - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Parque da Independência + Museu do Ipiranga - SP by Renan Tibiriçá, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

São Paulo by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

São Paulo by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

São Paulo by hanming_huang, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

São Paulo by hanming_huang, auf Flickr

São Paulo by hanming_huang, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

- edit: dmca


----------



## raul lopes

- edit: dmca


----------



## raul lopes

- edit: dmca


----------



## raul lopes

- edit: dmca


----------



## raul lopes

- edit: dmca


----------



## raul lopes

- edit: dmca


----------



## raul lopes

- edit: dmca


----------



## raul lopes

- edit: dmca


----------



## raul lopes

- edit: dmca


----------



## raul lopes

- edit: dmca


----------



## raul lopes

Tatuape 03 by Laércio Souza, auf Flickr

08abril--8 by Laércio Souza, auf Flickr

08abril--6 by Laércio Souza, auf Flickr

Frota K (K13) em Bresser Mooca by Gustavo Sales, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Amnda Bueno, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Amnda Bueno, auf Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Shopping Cidade Jardim


Shopping Morumbi (SP) by Ni Campos, no Flickr


Shopping Morumbi by Milton M, no Flickr


São Paulo! by Elero automotive Photography, no Flickr


Sao Paulo 11-15-2012 4-23-30 PM by Miguel Angel Labarca, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

2013 - MEMORIAL DA AMÉRICA LATINA by Anselmo Almeida, on Flickr

ARQUITETURA / AE by Itaci Batista, on Flickr

Casa das Rosas by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

Praça da Sé from Sao Paulo's cathedral's steps. by Godless Graham, on Flickr

Parque Villa-Lobos by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

São Paulo's Panorama by Michel Pereira, on Flickr

O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr

IMG_20170422_181005_087 by Guilherme Dias, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Daniela Goulart, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Daniela Goulart, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Por ai by RAF Palmeiras, auf Flickr

Aventador Roadster Bianco Canopus by Arthur Massimino, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avenida Paulista by Eduardo A Marques - e.a.marques, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Eduardo A Marques - e.a.marques, on Flickr

Skyscrapers by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr

_MG_0353 Editada by Bruno Ticianelli, on Flickr

Av. Magalhães de Castro by Emanuel Gonçalves, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

Nestlé Building by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

Parque do Povo by Serlunar, on Flickr

The Pinacoteca do Estado by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr

Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo, SP, Brasil by Wagner Picolo, no Flickr


Monumento aos Bandeirantes e Parque do Ibirapuera a direita by Julio Brunet Rocha, no Flickr


Estação da Luz by Julio Brunet Rocha, no Flickr


Martinelli by Leonardo Muniz, no Flickr


SP by Leonardo Muniz, no Flickr


SP augusta by Leonardo Muniz, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

P1330777 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

estudando by Renan Luna, on Flickr

Exterior of Apple Store Sao Paulo, Brazil by [visual media], on Flickr

IMG_4370 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga by Alexandre Zoppa, on Flickr

Chic ! by Will Rodrigues, on Flickr

BRAZILIAN CARNIVAL by Cristina Faga, on Flickr

Paulista (16_08_15) (50) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

IMG_4280 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by emc, on Flickr

Teatro Municipal - Municipal Theater by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Morumbi Shopping - São Paulo - Brasil by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue - Sao Paulo - Brazil by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Lago do Ibirapuera by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Praça Roosevelt vista de cima! #pracaroosevelt #sampa by Bruno Bucci, on Flickr

Centro Cultural São Paulo - CCSP by William Molina Fotografia, on Flickr

São Paulo visto de cima - Duda Bairros/Vicar by Duda Bairros, on Flickr

Centro de São Paulo by Nádia GR, on Flickr

Centro Historico (29_03_15) (19) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Lamborghini LP560-4 Spyder by Bryan Willy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ferrari 458 Italia by Bryan Willy, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG Desert Gold by Bryan Willy, auf Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Pq do povo -SP by Marcio Rubens Florenzano, no Flickr


1M8A3263 by Marco Estrella, no Flickr


Sunset at São Paulo by Alexandre Canina, no Flickr


1M8A3663 by Marco Estrella, no Flickr


SP City by Max Levay, no Flickr











Sao Paulo by Cédric BRUN, no Flickr

​


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Aventador Roadster Ad Personam (cor Blu Sideris) by Petrolhead Team, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr

São Paulo - Brazil by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr

Starbucks at Alameda Campinas with Alameda Santos, Sao Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista 290317-008.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

IMG_4370 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Estação Paulista, Metro São Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Praça das Artes Marcos Cartum 090317-203.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Treinamento Militar Parque do Povo-259.jpg by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

love this picture .. 


love this park 


Pq do povo -SP by Marcio Rubens Florenzano, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Avenida Berrini - SP by Polifonicamente, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

PALACIO TANGARA 


www.facebook.com


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

IMG_3163.jpg by qitsuk, auf Flickr

IMG_3165.jpg by qitsuk, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

IMG_3192.jpg by qitsuk, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by Nous Sommes Beaux, auf Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Sem tÃ*tulo by FabrÃ*cio Carvalho, no Flickr











São Paulo - Brazil by Ivan Varella, no Flickr


2010-01-10 Ponte Estaiada, Bridge São Paulo Brasil. 7 images, - 10808x3557 - Pincushion by Thomaz William Mendoza Harrell, no Flickr


São Paulo street by Helder Betiol, no Flickr


On a winter afternoon by MFMarcelo, no Flickr


Sem título by Juan Felipe Gonzalez, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Sé, São Paulo by Samy St Clair, on Flickr

The Colors of the Big City by BrunoSeara, on Flickr

Parque do Povo by Serlunar, on Flickr

WALKING FOR PEACE by Cristina Faga, on Flickr

Ato impeachment da presidente Dilma | São Paulo (SP) 15/03/2015 by Jornalistas Livres, on Flickr

[email protected] SP - Av. Paulista - Casa das Rosas by SFCN, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue, Sao Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, on Flickr

Ponte Estaiada 1 by Alexandre Zoppa, on Flickr

Look, there's music on the street! Olhe, tem música na rua! by Valmir, on Flickr

Untitled by Vitor Damasio, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

_R4A7549-a-1.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO 

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr

Жилой комплекс в Бразилии по проекту Aflalo & Gasperini Arquitetos by t-100 ., auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Brazil GSMP Follow On Visit: Mulheres do Brazil @ Google by U.S. Department of State's Global Sports Mentoring Program, auf Flickr

Brazil GSMP Follow On Visit: Mulheres do Brazil @ Google by U.S. Department of State's Global Sports Mentoring Program, auf Flickr

Brazil GSMP Follow On Visit: Mulheres do Brazil @ Google by U.S. Department of State's Global Sports Mentoring Program, auf Flickr

Brazil GSMP Follow On Visit: Mulheres do Brazil @ Google by U.S. Department of State's Global Sports Mentoring Program, auf Flickr

Brazil GSMP Follow On Visit: Mulheres do Brazil @ Google by U.S. Department of State's Global Sports Mentoring Program, auf Flickr

Brazil GSMP Follow On Visit: Mulheres do Brazil @ Google by U.S. Department of State's Global Sports Mentoring Program, auf Flickr

Brazil GSMP Follow On Visit: Mulheres do Brazil @ Google by U.S. Department of State's Global Sports Mentoring Program, auf Flickr

Brazil GSMP Follow On Visit: Mulheres do Brazil @ Google by U.S. Department of State's Global Sports Mentoring Program, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

#sampa #saopaulosp #saopaulocomodeveser #saopaulocity #amanhecerestadao #brasil #brazil #Instagrambrasil #instagram #spdagaroa463 #spdagaroa #saopaulosao #dialindo #feriadao #diadostrabalhadores #dia #dos #trabalhadores #cidadedagaroa #morumbishopping by RONNIE SOUSA, auf Flickr

#sampa #saopaulosp #saopaulocomodeveser #saopaulocity #amanhecerestadao #brasil #brazil #Instagrambrasil #instagram #spdagaroa463 #spdagaroa #saopaulosao #dialindo #feriadao #diadostrabalhadores #dia #dos #trabalhadores #cidadedagaroa #morumbishopping by RONNIE SOUSA, auf Flickr

#sampa #saopaulosp #saopaulocomodeveser #saopaulocity #amanhecerestadao #brasil #brazil #Instagrambrasil #instagram #spdagaroa463 #spdagaroa #saopaulosao #dialindo #feriadao #diadostrabalhadores #dia #dos #trabalhadores #cidadedagaroa #morumbishopping by RONNIE SOUSA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

DJI_0198 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0208 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0191 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0183 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Ohne Titel by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo City by Ernani Knupfer, on Flickr

Sao Paulo's Botanical Garden by Luiz Cristo, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, on Flickr

Avenida São João by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Ciclovia-Marginal-Pinheiros by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

BB Orange by BIG BERRY, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

P8290075 by RenatoLeodario, auf Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete vs Jungle ... Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

galeria california by Fernando Stankuns, on Flickr

Luz natural lateral by Renan Luna, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by Alban Wagener, on Flickr

Museu Paulista by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

DC090109-C3509 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Vogue by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Federação das Indústrias do Estado de São Paulo, Av. Paulista. Brasil. by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2014 Sao Paulo by Onildo Lima, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Paulista Avenue by MFMarcelo, on Flickr



A super Sunday final by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

[/url]
Avenida Paulista by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, no Flickr


Edifício Altino Arantes by PortoBay Hotels & Resorts, no Flickr

Sé, São Paulo by Samy St Clair, on Flickr

The Colors of the Big City by BrunoSeara, on Flickr

Parque do Povo by Serlunar, on Flickr

WALKING FOR PEACE by Cristina Faga, on Flickr

Ato impeachment da presidente Dilma | São Paulo (SP) 15/03/2015 by Jornalistas Livres, on Flickr

[email protected] SP - Av. Paulista - Casa das Rosas by SFCN, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue, Sao Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, on Flickr

Ponte Estaiada 1 by Alexandre Zoppa, on Flickr

Look, there's music on the street! Olhe, tem música na rua! by Valmir, on Flickr

Untitled by Vitor Damasio, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Mirror 4/4 by MFMarcelo, on Flickr




Mirror 3/4 by MFMarcelo, on Flickr




Mirror 2/4 by MFMarcelo, on Flickr




Mirror 1/4 by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Catedral da Sé - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Catedral da Sé, São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Museu da Língua Portuguesa / Estação da Luz - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Secretaria da Justiça, São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Pinacoteca de São Paulo (Museu de Arte) - São Paulo - Brasil by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Primeiro Tribunal de Alçada Cívil (Largo Páteo do Colégio) - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Praça da Sé, São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF3404 by Ni Campos, on Flickr

©WorldSkills France_Daniel-LeStanc_Sao Paulo (7) by WorldSkillsFrance, on Flickr

IMG_8056 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

São Paulo by Daniel Moraes, on Flickr

Vem Junto - #Showzaçonominhocão by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Bazar POP Plus Size - Outono 2016 by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Pátio do Colégio by Marcos Sanchez, on Flickr

In the Bus and Out by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr

Orientadora de Trânsito - Centro São Paulo by Léo Ferreira, on Flickr

Praça do Pôr do Sol by Thiago Grandjean, on Flickr

Yracema by Guto Abreu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2013 - MEMORIAL DA AMÉRICA LATINA by Anselmo Almeida, on Flickr

ARQUITETURA / AE by Itaci Batista, on Flickr

Casa das Rosas by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

Praça da Sé from Sao Paulo's cathedral's steps. by Godless Graham, on Flickr

Parque Villa-Lobos by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

Rooftop com Scheila Correia by Vergani Fotografia, on Flickr

centro de são paulo by Luis Scazufca, on Flickr

Olha a moto aí. by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO 


www.galeriadaarquitetura.com.br







































































































































































































Design hotel "Unique", Sao Paulo, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, auf Flickr















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































São Paulo by guimadaleno, auf Flickr

SAM_4308 by Luiz Viana, auf Flickr

Vista 23 de Maio by Léo Ferreira, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr

Ibirapuera Lake by guimadaleno, auf Flickr

Ibirapuera Lake by guimadaleno, auf Flickr

Shopping D by Régis Cardoso, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - My office - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Faria Lima - Sao Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Av. 23 de Maio - São Paulo by Marcos Fernandes, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Av. Paulista - São Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Av. Paulista - São Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Av. Paulista - São Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Serie 45° - Av. Paulista - São Paulo by Jorge, auf Flickr

Faria Lima, São Paulo by Mark Hillary, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by RSdBarros, auf Flickr

02112014-2014-nov_São Paulo_507 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

02112014-2014-nov_São Paulo_499 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

02112014-2014-nov_São Paulo_506 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

02112014-2014-nov_São Paulo_510 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

Figueria Rubaiyat, Sao Paulo, Brazil by George Aquino, auf Flickr

Figueria Rubaiyat, Sao Paulo, Brazil by George Aquino, auf Flickr

Figueira Rubaiyat by Fred Inklaar, auf Flickr

Figueira Rubaiyat by Fred Inklaar, auf Flickr

Figueira Rubaiyat by Fred Inklaar, auf Flickr

Camarão @ Figueira Rubaiyat by Henrique Peron, auf Flickr

CRUZAMENTO - RUA XAVIER DE TOLEDO - ANHANGABAU - CENTRO DE SÃO PAULO/SP - 10.02.2014 by Jornal Uniao ABC, auf Flickr

CRUZAMENTO - RUA XAVIER DE TOLEDO - ANHANGABAU - CENTRO DE SÃO PAULO/SP - 10.02.2014 by Jornal Uniao ABC, auf Flickr

CRUZAMENTO - RUA XAVIER DE TOLEDO - ANHANGABAU - CENTRO DE SÃO PAULO/SP - 10.02.2014 by Jornal Uniao ABC, auf Flickr

f00150 São Paulo by Fabio Matuzawa, auf Flickr

Sampa by Sergio Ramos, auf Flickr

São Paulo by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr

Sesc 24 de Maio (projeto Paulo Mendes da Rocha e MMBB), São Paulo, SP, Brasil. by paulisson miura, auf Flickr

Martinelli Building viewing (São Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, auf Flickr

A casa Nike está sendo frequentada por amantes da marca by fotojornalismoespm, auf Flickr

A modernidade arquitetônica da Av. Paulista by fotojornalismoespm, auf Flickr

Prédio sede do Banco Safra by fotojornalismoespm, auf Flickr

O reconhecido Banco Safra by fotojornalismoespm, auf Flickr

Espelho. by fotojornalismoespm, auf Flickr

aberta (em cores) by Vitor Coelho Nisida, auf Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, auf Flickr

DSC_0061 by Régis Pascaud, auf Flickr









































































01112014-2014-nov_São Paulo_289 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr

Fountain in Ibirapuera park, Sao Paulo by Kalhara Hapuarachchi, auf Flickr

Night Lights at Monumento às Bandeiras by Kalhara Hapuarachchi, auf Flickr

Shopping Light e Prefeitura SP by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, auf Flickr

Teatro Municipal de SP by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, auf Flickr

Abertura de propostas para concessão do Rodoanel Norte by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Predio comercial by fotojornalismoespm, auf Flickr

Sometimes you need to take one step back in order to go two steps forward. The comfort zone is a beautiful place, but nothing ever grows there. First photos with DSLR. Best spot in SP.. My Home view.. by Rodrigo Mello, auf Flickr

Entrega da nova estação Higienópolis-Mackenzie, da linha 4 (Amarela) do Metrô by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Entrega da nova estação Higienópolis-Mackenzie, da linha 4 (Amarela) do Metrô by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Reinauguração do Auditório Simón Bolívar+ Exposição "Refugiados da Casa da Passagem Terra Nova by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Reinauguração do Auditório Simón Bolívar+ Exposição "Refugiados da Casa da Passagem Terra Nova by Governo do Estado de São Paulo, auf Flickr

Praça Victor Civita - Pinheiros, SP by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Praça Victor Civita - Pinheiros, SP by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr

Paulista à noite II, São Paulo, Brasil by kiritsu.yakagami79, auf Flickr

Ohne Titel by Natália Cociuffo, auf Flickr

Av. Paulista by Bianca Kida, auf Flickr

SP-C-CV-2012AUG-11 by riadb, auf Flickr

Avenida Paulista 2014 by Roberto Rocco, auf Flickr
















































































































































































































Essa escada :heart:


















Mais imagens e informações nos links:
https://arcoweb.com.br/finestra/arquitetura/carlos-bratke-edificio-jacaranda-sao-paulo

http://www.galeriadaarquitetura.com.br/projeto/carlos-bratke-arquiteto_/edificio-jacaranda/2736[/QUOTE]

google.com














































Selva de Pedra by ruimc77, auf Flickr

Green in the city by Niqueli Ortolan, auf Flickr

www.galeriadaarquitetura.com.br































































































































SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr










PALACIO TANGARA 

galeriadaarquitetura.com.br


































































































































































































































São Paulo by benicchio, auf Flickr

São Paulo by benicchio, auf Flickr

Por aí by RAF Palmeiras, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

Aeroporto Internacional de Guarulhos by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr










Alphaville - Brazil by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr

Alphaville - Brazil by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr

Alphaville - Brazil by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, auf Flickr

Panorâmica Alphaville by Renato Hugo de Sousa, auf Flickr

On the road.... by Renato Hugo de Sousa, auf Flickr

Expresso Tietê - Rodovia Presidente Dutra - Guarulhos by Léo Ferreira, auf Flickr

Alphaville - Barueri - São Paulo. Sob o olhar de Junior Holanda em 23.08.2013 às 14:00Hrs by Alphaville - Barueri - São Paulo - Brasil Jr. Holanda, auf Flickr

Alphaville-Barueri by Cioeste Consorcio, auf Flickr

aerial view of alphaville by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

aerial by Fernando Stankuns, auf Flickr

CCSPL06262008_MG_7895 by adrian ting, auf Flickr

Hotel Unique by fotojornalismoespm, auf Flickr

skye bar by collectmoments, auf Flickr

Edifício Santa Catarina by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr

SP by Escanhuela Photography, auf Flickr

Hello Disco! (Vivo Call Parede 2012) by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr

Parque do Ibirapuera by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr

DJI_0160 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0154 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0216 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr

DJI_0100 by EdGrandisoli, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO THE GLOBAL CITY OF LATINAMERICA ... 


ONE OF THE RICHEST CITY MEGALOPOLIS OF THE WORLD ... COSMOPOLITAN & FASHION ...


MODERNITY & DESIGN 



SAO PAULO IS A GREAT CITY ... LOVE SAO PAULO


----------



## raul lopes

São Paulo by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr

Nestlé Building by Felipe Lange Borges, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

facebook.com

SAO PAULO


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO A GREAT CITY ... JUST BIG BIG BIG ...


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

www.galeriadaarquitetura.com.br


HOUSE IN SAO PAULO


----------



## raul lopes

SCHOOL IN SAO PAULO


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

RESTAURANT IN SAO PAULO


----------



## raul lopes

SAO PAULO IS JUST GREAT .. AMAZING CITY...


----------



## christos-greece

10511437_10205041602742639_2329519177555609436_o by alberico gama, on Flickr

Cenu by Leandro Gemelgo, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Untitled by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Olha pra ela e resista a apertar a bochecha dela by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr

Etapa São Paulo da Golden Four ASICS by ASICS Brasil, on Flickr

Final da caminhada by Rinaldo Lima, on Flickr

Dogde by rasecjulio, on Flickr

Outra pose, segura... (MOD 2) by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


















www.facebook.com/AAndreaMatarazzo​


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


Edificio San Paolo by Ronit Bhattacharjee, no Flickr









brookfieldproperties.com









fotografia.folha.uol.com.br


















fotografia.folha.uol.com.br









Crédito a seus autores​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo City by Ernani Knupfer, on Flickr

Por cima by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr

Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, on Flickr

Biblioteca Mário de Andrade - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Avenida São João by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Ciclovia-Marginal-Pinheiros by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Disco voador by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Consolação by ruifo, on Flickr


\Av. Paulista, São Paulo, Brasil by ruifo, on Flickr



Itaim Bibi (SP) by ruifo, on Flickr



Higienópolis by ruifo, on Flickr



Pinheiros by ruifo, on Flickr



São Paulo, SP - Brasil by ruifo, on Flickr



São Paulo, SP - Brasil by ruifo, on Flickr



LATAM + Avianca A320 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr



LATAM A321 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr



LATAM A320 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr



Aeromexico B789 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr



Swiss B773 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr



LATAM Brasil B773 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr



KLM B772 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr



TAP A332 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr



TAP A332 (GRU) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sex and the City. En Sao Paulo, Brasil by César Catalán, on Flickr

Minhocao shots for Jan's article by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

Noiva cadáver by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, on Flickr

repressão e gás. by dfactory, on Flickr

One of the eternal battles of our days... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

São Paulo city, Catedral da Sé square by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr

DSC08244_Selo by Fabricio Macedo, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista 91 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

STREET PHOTO EM SÃO PAULO - ITACI BATISTA by Itaci Batista, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista, Sao Paulo, 2006 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle Didelon, on Flickr

Palacete Tereza Toledo Lara - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Parque da Independência + Museu do Ipiranga - SP by Renan Tibiriçá, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity




----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1315 by Panico747, on Flickr

Praça da Sé from Sao Paulo's cathedral's steps. by Godless Graham, on Flickr

Long Exposure by Helber Moura®, on Flickr

Untitled by rafael guimarães, on Flickr

Flying piano. Piano voador. by Valmir, on Flickr

2015 Brasil-89 by Edouard Faure, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista 91 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

STREET PHOTO EM SÃO PAULO - ITACI BATISTA by Itaci Batista, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista, Sao Paulo, 2006 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle Didelon, on Flickr

Palacete Tereza Toledo Lara - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Parque da Independência + Museu do Ipiranga - SP by Renan Tibiriçá, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


cropped-av-presidente-juscelino-kubitschek-x-prefeito-faria-lima-28-07-2016 by sp pic, no Flickr


Skyline SP by sp pic, no Flickr


SAMPA by sp pic, no Flickr


Lorrine Mondin by sp pic, no Flickr


São Paulo Corporate Towers by sp pic, no Flickr


3 by sp pic, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

​


----------



## christos-greece

Av. Faria Lima -SP by Marcio Rubens Florenzano, on Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, on Flickr

Parque Burle Marx by Vi Neves, on Flickr

Parque Burle Marx by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

Parque do Ibirapuera, Cidade São Paulo, Brasil - Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo City, Brazil by Flávio Jota de Paula, on Flickr

Salomon Oscar Freire (San Pablo) by Estudio Sespede, on Flickr

Ibirapuera #28 by Joao Carlos Damasceno, on Flickr

Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr

Bazar POP Plus Size - Outono 2016 by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Vem Junto "A Caminho do Rio" by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Parque do Povo by Raphael Crescente, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

CataVento Cultural, São Paulo, SP_1890 by Flavio Veloso, no Flickr











Centro Histórico de São Paulo by Claudio Zeiger, no Flickr


IMG_1315 by Panico747, on Flickr


Prefeitura de São Paulo by Fernando De Santis, no Flickr


IMG_1655 by Henrique Martins, no Flickr









www.archilovers.com​


----------



## ruifo

Sunset on the Paulista Avenue by MFMarcelo, on Flickr



Sunset on the Paulista Avenue by MFMarcelo, on Flickr



Oscar Niemeyer by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Alexandre Verbeno, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

Summer at Paulista by Gall Freitas, on Flickr

2013 - MEMORIAL DA AMÉRICA LATINA by Anselmo Almeida, on Flickr

ARQUITETURA / AE by Itaci Batista, on Flickr

Casa das Rosas by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

Build by Leandro Gemelgo, on Flickr

Galeria do Rock church by Igor Ribeiro, on Flickr

São Paulo by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr

Build BW by Leandro Gemelgo, on Flickr

street therapy by Marco Aurélio, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

avenida Paulista abril 2015 by Mariana Moraes, on Flickr

Ambiental Transportes 4 1590 - Caio Millennium BRT Scania K270 Eletra by Wesley Araujo, on Flickr

São Paulo at Night by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

1404051448 by Thiago Pompeu, on Flickr

Ciclovia Av. Paulista by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr

Sé, São Paulo by Samy St Clair, on Flickr

The Colors of the Big City by BrunoSeara, on Flickr

Parque do Povo by Serlunar, on Flickr

#163 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

leste by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paulista - Olhares e Sentimentos by Evandro Carlos Badin, on Flickr

IMG_1315 by Panico747, on Flickr

Praça da Sé from Sao Paulo's cathedral's steps. by Godless Graham, on Flickr

Untitled by rafael guimarães, on Flickr

Flying piano. Piano voador. by Valmir, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Hermes by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

2015 Brasil-89 by Edouard Faure, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


Building Altino Arantes, At its inauguration in 1947, it was considered to be the biggest reinforced concrete structure in the world by mariorcan1, no Flickr


Museu do Ipiranga by Luis Gustavo Sierra, no Flickr


20180501_113354 by José Silveira, no Flickr


sharing... by André Yabiku, no Flickr


Sesc Avenida Paulista by Imagens Portal SESCSP, no Flickr


















Instagran​


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gustavo Marsan, on Flickr

Sometimes I just love this city... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Hermes by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by Alban Wagener, on Flickr

Museu Paulista by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

DC090109-C3509 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Vogue by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Federação das Indústrias do Estado de São Paulo, Av. Paulista. Brasil. by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2014 Sao Paulo by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Going to Paraiso Avenida Paulista b Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista in perspective 3 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Estacao Consolacao do Metro Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr


Palácio da Justiça e Catedral da Sé by Felipe Lange Borges, no Flickr


Ciclovia Paulista by Alexandres da Silva, no Flickr


Jungla de Asfalto by Ramon Llorensi, no Flickr


Ciclovia Paulista by Alexandres da Silva, no Flickr

Caminhada no parque by Renan Luna, on Flickr


Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr


Ciclovia da Avenida Paulista by Serlunar, on Flickr


Mobilidade Corporativa by WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr


Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flavio Sartori, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


----------



## christos-greece

10511437_10205041602742639_2329519177555609436_o by alberico gama, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Untitled by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Olha pra ela e resista a apertar a bochecha dela by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr

Etapa São Paulo da Golden Four ASICS by ASICS Brasil, on Flickr

Final da caminhada by Rinaldo Lima, on Flickr

Dogde by rasecjulio, on Flickr

Cenu by Leandro Gemelgo, on Flickr

Outra pose, segura... (MOD 2) by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Infinity Tower - SP by sp pic, no Flickr


CENU - Sp by sp pic, no Flickr


Skye Bar - SP 1 by sp pic, no Flickr


Skye Bar - SP 2 by sp pic, no Flickr


sao-paulo-centro-antigo by sp pic, no Flickr


Sp-Rochavera by sp pic,​


----------



## christos-greece

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

IMG_20170409_212506_226 by Guilherme Dias, on Flickr

Lines by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Eventrega - Cube Campo Belo by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, on Flickr

Extensão Dr. Chucri Zaidan by Rodrigo Monteiro, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

Teatro Municipal - Municipal Theater by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Reflections from Sao Paulo by Julian David Escobar, on Flickr

Another day comes to the end by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Centro Cultural São Paulo - CCSP by William Molina Fotografia, on Flickr

Inauguração da ciclovia da Paulista by rasecjulio, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.upviewdrones.com.br











Inauguração da ciclovia da Paulista by rasecjulio, no Flickr


Parque Ibirapuera - Sp by sp pic, no Flickr


Manhã no Ibirapuera by Serlunar, no Flickr


10572196_10205041559821566_523689169283919399_o by alberico gama, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

abrilexame









michaelgrubbstudio









dissolve.com​


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

Dawn, Sao Paulo by Charles Brooks, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue - Sao Paulo - Brazil by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

CID (100).jpg by Moldura Minuto, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Ana Oehler, on Flickr

PROTESTO-SP by Adar Rodrigues ®, on Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros by Luis Carlos De Santana, on Flickr

São Paulo - 463 years by Thelma Gatuzzo, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*
































































www.instagram.com​


----------



## ruifo

*SAMPA*



Cityscape of Sao Paulo at night, Brazil. by MFMarcelo, on Flickr



Cityscape of Sao Paulo at night, Brazil. by MFMarcelo, on Flickr



Embraer Phenom 100 by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*














































www.archdaily.mx
​


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Sex and the City. En Sao Paulo, Brasil by César Catalán, on Flickr

São Paulo by Plínio Dondon, on Flickr

Morumbi Shopping / São Paulo by Miguel Dornaes, on Flickr

Box 298 by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr

DC071013-C3517 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Hotel Unique by Peter Jenkel, on Flickr

IMG_8062 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Concrete by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

farol-santander by sp pic, no Flickr



4 by sp pic, no Flickr


Sp Aerial - Sp by sp pic, no Flickr


Reflexos by Amarildo Souza, no Flickr


Graziela Medori "A Hora é Essa!" by Victor Herege, no Flickr


Terraço MAC Ibirapuera by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Ibirapuera Park - São Paulo - Brazil by Serlunar, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - Sao Paulo by Thiago Antonio de Figueiredo, on Flickr

Passeio e,m Sampa!! by Atelier Mônica de Godoi, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista _ Luiz Casimiro Fotografia by sp pic, on Flickr

2 by sp pic, on Flickr

Praça Antônio Prado by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Jockey Club de São Paulo by Paulo Rapoport, on Flickr

Instituto Moreira Salles by Léo Ferreira, on Flickr

People on wheels - Pessoas sobre rodas by Valmir, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com​


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sao Paulo by Sinai Faingold, on Flickr

skye bar by collectmoments, on Flickr

High Rise by osmar.waideman, on Flickr

Instituto Tomie Ohtake by Guilherme Arantes, on Flickr

Paulista - Olhares e Sentimentos by Evandro Carlos Badin, on Flickr

Sao Paulo city by night - Brasil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Vila Madalena by Anastasios Georgakopoulos, on Flickr

Hotel Unique by Peter Jenkel, on Flickr

MASP by Aldimar Batso, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

Tasting Sao Paulo & Rio 2015-2634 by Wines of Chile, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Visita ao Zoológico de São Paulo, Brasil - Visit the Zoo Sao Paulo, Brazil by Flávio Jota de Paula, no Flickr


Yellow Catwalk by Thomas Ueda, no Flickr


High Buildings by Thomas Ueda, no Flickr


Centro de São Paulo by Mauricio Berndt, no Flickr


antes de atravessar by Vitor Coelho Nisida, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

IMAG5616 by F Roman, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Exposição Mafalda, Praça das Artes, São Paulo by Diego Gazolli Yanez, on Flickr

Fotos Galaxy J8 by Fábio J. S. Moura, on Flickr

20180810_183914 by Mauricio Cadaval, on Flickr

Praça da República by Evandro O. Souza, on Flickr

Walk in the Carmo’s Park by Danilo Bezerra de Melo, on Flickr

I don't know... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

CARIMBÓ by Valmir, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

Red Girl by Guima ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5530 by Agliberto Lima, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1444 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Vale do Anhangabaú - Arq Mariana Rolim 300317-006.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Ponte Octávio Frias de Oliveira by Égon Camargo, on Flickr

Marginal do Rio Pinheiros SP by rasecjulio, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

São Paulo (Brazil) by Arnaldo Ferreira Marques, on Flickr

Money by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

SAM_7101 by Luiz Viana, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## midrise

The only way too get ahead of the traffic is skate boards or helicopters....amazing city..:nuts::hmm::horse:


----------



## lunacity

São Paulo 4426 by João Fleury, no Flickr




















A bela vista do Parigi Bristot Cidade Jardim!!! #saopaulo #parigibistrotcidadejardim #shoppingcidadejardim #ilovesp 
#saopaulocity #s4photopress #agenciabrazilnews by Samuel Chaves, no Flickr



















www.instagram.com/splovers/​


----------



## christos-greece

Teatro Municipal - Municipal Theater by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


Solo guitar and wine by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


Morumbi Shopping - São Paulo - Brasil by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


On a winter afternoon by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


Paulista Avenue - Sao Paulo - Brazil by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


On a winter afternoon by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

concreto orgânico by Renan Luna, on Flickr

Mari Graciolli by Henrique Pimentel, on Flickr

São Paulo, SP - Brasil by Junior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nah Cardoso / Gabi Lopes / Manu Gavassi by Tyello, on Flickr

Liberdade, São Paulo by Samy St Clair, on Flickr

Com a @taniapessoabarros , Marco Antônio e a galera do @usksaopaulo no Minhocão #usksãopaulo #usk #uskers #urbansketch #urbansketchers #fabianovianna #minhocão #sãopaulo by Fabiano Vianna, on Flickr

Untitled by selva SP, on Flickr

Vu? Évident qu'ils sont encore étroitement belles (Ta bom parei o frânces hsuahsuahs) by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 16 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Casais ♥ by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Tomara que o padre não veja isso by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC03705542.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

IMG_9520 EOS M f_8 1_250 ISO100 @ 55mm by vlog do zack, on Flickr

São Paulo by John-Thomas Nagel, on Flickr

Norte (22_03_15) (11) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Centro Historico (29_03_15) (19) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Avenida Faria Lima, São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr

Yracema by Guto Abreu, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*São Paulo*










fonte










fonte










fonte










fonte


Morumbi Shopping / São Paulo by Miguel Dornaes, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/220046921/parque-do-povo/​


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1156 by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

DSC_6355 by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

Edf. Altino Arantes e Av. São João by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

DSC_5804 by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

IMG_0375 by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

Untitled by Natália Cociuffo, on Flickr

Crepúsculo Paulistano by Yuri Bittar, on Flickr

Avenida São João - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Untitled by Alessandra Roswell Andrade, on Flickr

Av. Paulista 06/05/2017 by Tobita Matsuki, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com









www.instagram.com​


----------



## christos-greece

Praça do Patriarca - São Paulo by Sérgio Soares, on Flickr

Ibirapuera Park - São Paulo - Brazil by Serlunar, on Flickr

São Paulo by Vinicius Levy, on Flickr

São Paulo - Brasil by Newton Medeiros, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1597 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Final da caminhada by Rinaldo Lima, on Flickr

Untitled by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Outra pose, segura... (MOD 2) by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr

Avenida São João - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

CCSPL04012007_MG_2069 by adrian ting, on Flickr

Av. Paulista 06/05/2017 by Tobita Matsuki, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com/droneminson/​


----------



## christos-greece

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

IMG_20170409_212506_226 by Guilherme Dias, on Flickr

Lines by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Eventrega - Cube Campo Belo by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, on Flickr

Extensão Dr. Chucri Zaidan by Rodrigo Monteiro, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

Teatro Municipal - Municipal Theater by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Reflections from Sao Paulo by Julian David Escobar, on Flickr

Another day comes to the end by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Centro Cultural São Paulo - CCSP by William Molina Fotografia, on Flickr

Inauguração da ciclovia da Paulista by rasecjulio, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com​


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com/splovers/​


----------



## christos-greece

2013 - MEMORIAL DA AMÉRICA LATINA by Anselmo Almeida, on Flickr

ARQUITETURA / AE by Itaci Batista, on Flickr

Casa das Rosas by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

Praça da Sé from Sao Paulo's cathedral's steps. by Godless Graham, on Flickr

Parque Villa-Lobos by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

São Paulo's Panorama by Michel Pereira, on Flickr

O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr

IMG_20170422_181005_087 by Guilherme Dias, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com​


----------



## christos-greece

DSC08244_Selo by Fabricio Macedo, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista 91 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista, Sao Paulo, 2006 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle Didelon, on Flickr

Palacete Tereza Toledo Lara - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Parque da Independência + Museu do Ipiranga - SP by Renan Tibiriçá, on Flickr

Minhocao shots for Jan's article by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr

Noiva cadáver by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, on Flickr

São Paulo vista da janela do ônibus by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr

Downtown by Ana Gtz, on Flickr

Paulinha by Matheus Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

https://www.instagram.com/splovers/​


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*































































https://www.instagram.com/miami.at.night/​


----------



## christos-greece

Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, on Flickr

Avenida São João by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Ciclovia-Marginal-Pinheiros by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

BB Orange by BIG BERRY, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

DC090109-C3509 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Vogue by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Federação das Indústrias do Estado de São Paulo, Av. Paulista. Brasil. by Victor Reche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pelos Caminhos de Sampa - (34) by Rev. Roberto Mauro, on Flickr

São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr

Gazeta Building, Paulista Avenue, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Outer Space by Max Moura Wolosker, on Flickr

2017-01-11 Escultura Home Refil - Morumbi (2) by Giiovanna Barci, on Flickr

Paint splatters on building, Paulista Avenue, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Avenida 9 de julho, São Paulo by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Beleza Indócil by Luciano Marra, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Whoa


----------



## ruifo

Great photos!


----------



## ruifo

*The megalopolis of Latin America (SP, CDMX, Rio)*
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2136368

Some aerial photos I have been taking of the three largest metropolis of Latin America. Hope you'll enjoy the views!












*Sao Paulo, SP, Brazil:*
- Founded: January 25, 1554
- City Population: 12,106,000
- Area: 1,521 km2 (587 sq mi)
- Density: 7,959/km2 (20,623/sq mi)
- Metropolitan Population: 21,571,000
- Mean Elevation: 760 m (2,493 ft)

*Mexico City, DF/CDMX, Mexico:*
- Founded: March 13, 1325
- City Population: 8,918,000
- Area: 1,485 km2 (573 sq mi)
- Density: 6,005/km2 (15,563/sq mi)
- Metropolitan Population: 21,157,000
- Mean Elevation: 2,250 m (7,380 ft)

*Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brazil:*
- Founded: March 01, 1565
- City Population: 6,689,000
- Area: 1,221 km2 (486 sq mi)
- Density: 5,487/km2 (13,763/sq mi)
- Metropolitan Population: 12,280,000
- Elevation Range: from 0 to 1,020m (from 0 to 3,349 ft)




















https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2136368


----------



## christos-greece

Avenida Paulista - Spot Restaurant by tribu02, on Flickr

Exterior of Apple Store Sao Paulo, Brazil by [visual media], on Flickr

MASP Avenida Paulista Sao Paulo [iPhone 4S] by [visual media], on Flickr

IMG_4370 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

BRAZILIAN CARNIVAL by Cristina Faga, on Flickr

Another day comes to the end by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

IMG_4280 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Paulista (16_08_15) (50) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Ladeira Porto Geral - São Paulo by Rubens Chaves, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

A Copa da Rússia 2018 - 190718-151.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Festas Juninas 050718-084.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


032-100 Anos da I Grande Guerra - 090818.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Lampião - 80 Anos de sua morte - 260718-001.NEF-036.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Lampião - 80 Anos de sua morte - 260718-001.NEF-022.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Lampião - 80 Anos de sua morte - 260718-001.NEF-011.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Lampião - 80 Anos de sua morte - 260718-001.NEF-019.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


029-100 Anos da publicação de Urupês - 160818.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Concrete vs Jungle ... Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Luz natural lateral by Renan Luna, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by Alban Wagener, on Flickr

Museu Paulista by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

DC090109-C3509 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Federação das Indústrias do Estado de São Paulo, Av. Paulista. Brasil. by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2014 Sao Paulo by Onildo Lima, on Flickr

Vogue by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com​


----------



## christos-greece

_MG_2365-1 by Adriano Lima, on Flickr

Parque do Ibirapuera, Cidade São Paulo, Brasil - Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo City, Brazil by Flávio Jota de Paula, on Flickr

Parque do Ibirapuera, Cidade São Paulo, Brasil - Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo City, Brazil by Flávio Jota de Paula, on Flickr

Rua Oscar Freire by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

Rua Oscar Freire by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

Jardim Paulista by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

Treinamento Militar Parque do Povo-274.jpg by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Treinamento Militar Parque do Povo-259.jpg by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Exterior of Apple Store Sao Paulo, Brazil by [visual media], on Flickr

DSC_3249_DxO by Felix Lange, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

_Click to enlarge_

Selva de Pedra - São Paulo, SP, Brasil by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

shooping morumbi by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr


Sampa by Henri Koga, no Flickr


Parque do Ibirapuera by Rogerio Bromfman, no Flickr


Reflexos by Amarildo Souza, no Flickr


Surprise yesterday..!! by Roberto Friedmann, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista São Paulo by Ricardo Valarini, no Flickr


Tower in Paulista Avenue by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece

Por cima by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr

Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, on Flickr

Biblioteca Mário de Andrade - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Avenida São João by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Ciclovia-Marginal-Pinheiros by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr

IMG_1315 by Panico747, on Flickr

Praça da Sé from Sao Paulo's cathedral's steps. by Godless Graham, on Flickr

Palacete Tereza Toledo Lara - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Parque da Independência + Museu do Ipiranga - SP by Renan Tibiriçá, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Por cima by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr

One of the eternal battles of our days... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista, Sao Paulo, 2006 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle D, on Flickr

SAMPA by sp pic, on Flickr

3 by sp pic, on Flickr

Parque Burle Marx by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

Ibirapuera #28 by Joao Carlos Damasceno, on Flickr

Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr

Lorrine Mondin by sp pic, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Mirante do Museu de Arte Contemporânea da USP - MAC-USP by Flávio Jota de Paula, no Flickr


Avenida 23 de Maio – São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Jota de Paula, no Flickr


















Rosangela Esmeraldo









www.itiban.tur.br/
​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo City by Ernani Knupfer, on Flickr

Por cima by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr

Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, on Flickr

Biblioteca Mário de Andrade - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Avenida São João by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Ciclovia-Marginal-Pinheiros by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr

Disco voador by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4370 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

2013 - MEMORIAL DA AMÉRICA LATINA by Anselmo Almeida, on Flickr

ARQUITETURA / AE by Itaci Batista, on Flickr

Casa das Rosas by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

Praça da Sé from Sao Paulo's cathedral's steps. by Godless Graham, on Flickr

Parque Villa-Lobos by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

São Paulo's Panorama by Michel Pereira, on Flickr

DSC_3229_DxO_2 by Felix Lange, on Flickr

DSC_3368_DxO by Felix Lange, on Flickr

DSC_3249_DxO by Felix Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2015 Brasil-89 by Edouard Faure, on Flickr

Av. Faria Lima -SP by Marcio Rubens Florenzano, on Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, on Flickr

Parque Burle Marx by Vi Neves, on Flickr

Parque Burle Marx by Carlos Macapuna, on Flickr

Parque do Ibirapuera, Cidade São Paulo, Brasil - Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo City, Brazil by Flávio Jota de Paula, on Flickr

Salomon Oscar Freire (San Pablo) by Estudio Sespede, on Flickr

Ibirapuera #28 by Joao Carlos Damasceno, on Flickr

Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr

Bazar POP Plus Size - Outono 2016 by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Vem Junto "A Caminho do Rio" by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Parque do Povo by Raphael Crescente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sesc 24 de Maio (projeto Paulo Mendes da Rocha e MMBB), São Paulo, SP, Brasil. by paulisson miura, on Flickr

MASP by Gustavo Racy, on Flickr

Martinelli Building viewing (São Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

Faculdade de Direito - USP by Fernando Knebel, on Flickr

Casa das Rosas by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

Av. Magalhães de Castro by Emanuel Gonçalves, on Flickr

Inauguração da ciclovia da Paulista by rasecjulio, on Flickr

Reflections from Sao Paulo by Julian David Escobar, on Flickr

f00169 São Paulo, Brazil by Fabio Matuzawa, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity




----------



## jonathanNCJ

Flair and elegance!


----------



## Anthony Paradise

I love SP soo much! I'll be living in São Paulo in a few months. Can't wait!


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC03705542.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

São Paulo by John-Thomas Nagel, on Flickr

Norte (22_03_15) (11) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá, São Paulo by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Centro Historico (29_03_15) (19) by Ciclomobilidade Brasil, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Avenida Faria Lima, São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr

Paulista no domingo by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Skyline - São Paulo by Fabrizio Fasano Jr, on Flickr

Manifesto Brasil Av. Paulista 16/03/2015 by oslaim brito, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity




----------



## lunacity




----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com/​


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*









































































www.instagram.com/​


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1315 by Panico747, on Flickr

STREET PHOTO EM SÃO PAULO - ITACI BATISTA by Itaci Batista, on Flickr

Praça da Sé from Sao Paulo's cathedral's steps. by Godless Graham, on Flickr

Long Exposure by Helber Moura®, on Flickr

Untitled by rafael guimarães, on Flickr

Flying piano. Piano voador. by Valmir, on Flickr

2015 Brasil-89 by Edouard Faure, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista 91 Sao Paulo Oct 2011 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista, Sao Paulo, 2006 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle Didelon, on Flickr

Palacete Tereza Toledo Lara - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Parque da Independência + Museu do Ipiranga - SP by Renan Tibiriçá, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nah Cardoso / Gabi Lopes / Manu Gavassi by Tyello, on Flickr

Liberdade, São Paulo by Samy St Clair, on Flickr

Com a @taniapessoabarros , Marco Antônio e a galera do @usksaopaulo no Minhocão #usksãopaulo #usk #uskers #urbansketch #urbansketchers #fabianovianna #minhocão #sãopaulo by Fabiano Vianna, on Flickr

Untitled by selva SP, on Flickr

Vu? Évident qu'ils sont encore étroitement belles (Ta bom parei o frânces hsuahsuahs) by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 16 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Casais ♥ by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Tomara que o padre não veja isso by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Iniciativa para qualificar o espaço urbano em SP - Marginal Pinheiros by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Av. Paulista by Phelipe Bueno, no Flickr


Jockey club de São Paulo by Manoel Moraes Jr., no Flickr


MASP by Cristiane Maietto, no Flickr


Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias - São Paulo by Amarildo Souza, no Flickr


Por Aí-Marginal Pinheiros-SP. by Nario Barbosa, no Flickr


Berrini by Leandro Gemelgo, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Sex and the City. En Sao Paulo, Brasil by César Catalán, on Flickr

Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr

Morumbi Shopping / São Paulo by Miguel Dornaes, on Flickr

Box 298 by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr

DC071013-C3517 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Hotel Unique by Peter Jenkel, on Flickr

IMG_8062 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Graziela Medori "A Hora é Essa!" by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Jockey Club de São Paulo by Paulo Rapoport, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Farol Santander by Alberico Gama, no Flickr


Farol Santander - Edifício Martinelli by Alberico Gama, no Flickr


Edifício Martinelli I by Alberico Gama, no Flickr


Edifício Correios by Alberico Gama, no Flickr


Farol Santander II by Alberico Gama, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

Paulista by Sergio Giusti, no Flickr


Sem título by Sergio Giusti, no Flickr


Pilares by Sergio Giusti, no Flickr


Panorama by Sergio Giusti, no Flickr


museu do ipiranga by Sergio Giusti, no Flickr


Relogio by Sergio Giusti, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*












Unsplash









Unsplash


















Unsplash









Unsplash









Unsplash









Unsplash









Diário de Canoas

​


----------



## Phcg

*São Paulo*









splovers











splovers









dronedodia










famorim2000









saopaulosingular​


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_1156 by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

DSC_6355 by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

Edf. Altino Arantes e Av. São João by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

DSC_5804 by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

IMG_0375 by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr

concret jungle main artery #longexposure #street #night #city #traffic #lights #motog7 by Marcelo Adaes, on Flickr

Praça da Sé by Kyller, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Vu? Évident qu'ils sont encore étroitement belles (Ta bom parei o frânces hsuahsuahs) by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr

Nah Cardoso / Gabi Lopes / Manu Gavassi by Tyello, on Flickr

Rooftop com Scheila Correia by Vergani Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Lines by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Box 298 by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr

DC071013-C3517 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Hotel Unique by Peter Jenkel, on Flickr

IMG_8062 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Concrete by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr

São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - Sao Paulo by Thiago Antonio de Figueiredo, on Flickr

Passeio e,m Sampa!! by Atelier Mônica de Godoi, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr

Graziela Medori "A Hora é Essa!" by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - Sao Paulo by Thiago Antonio de Figueiredo, on Flickr

Passeio e,m Sampa!! by Atelier Mônica de Godoi, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista _ Luiz Casimiro Fotografia by sp pic, on Flickr

2 by sp pic, on Flickr

Praça Antônio Prado by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Jockey Club de São Paulo by Paulo Rapoport, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil by Alejandro, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil by Alejandro, on Flickr

beauty in times square by Branko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

IMG_20170409_212506_226 by Guilherme Dias, on Flickr

Eventrega - Cube Campo Belo by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, on Flickr

Extensão Dr. Chucri Zaidan by Rodrigo Monteiro, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

Teatro Municipal - Municipal Theater by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Reflections from Sao Paulo by Julian David Escobar, on Flickr

Another day comes to the end by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Centro Cultural São Paulo - CCSP by William Molina Fotografia, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

BB Orange by BIG BERRY, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros by Luis Carlos De Santana, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com/splovers/​


----------



## christos-greece

Rooftop com Scheila Correia by Vergani Fotografia, on Flickr

Marcela Bau by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

São Paulo by Ronaldo G. Araújo, on Flickr

Ponte Estaiada Noite Colorida by Capacity Media, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brasil 12-09-2017 Imagens da nova sede da Sanofi em São Paulo. Fotos Fernando Martinho. by Capacity Media, on Flickr

Untitled by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

#299 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

Head in the clouds by LynxDaemon, on Flickr

2019-03-31_08-15-18 by peterskim, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil by Alejandro, on Flickr

Panorama de São Paulo - São Paulo Skyline by Bernard Lafond, on Flickr

20171218 Hotel Unique 029.jpg by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr

#383 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

VIOLENCE-WOMEN-PROTEST by Cristina Faga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo City by Ernani Knupfer, on Flickr

Por cima by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, on Flickr

Biblioteca Mário de Andrade - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Avenida São João by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

3735 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by niklasdd, on Flickr

Passarela Marcelo Fromer by Leonardo Policarpo, on Flickr

2019-03-31_07-39-42 by peterskim, on Flickr

beauty in times square by Branko, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com/saopauloinfoco​


----------



## lunacity

www.eduardokobra.com​


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_2335.jpg by André Neto, on Flickr

IMG_1017.jpg by André Neto, on Flickr

IMG_1163.jpg by André Neto, on Flickr

IMG_1106.jpg by André Neto, on Flickr

IMG_1260.jpg by André Neto, on Flickr

IMG_2377.jpg by André Neto, on Flickr

Rolê no Centro no feriado by João Otavio Dobre Ferreira, on Flickr

3735 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr

Passarela Marcelo Fromer by Leonardo Policarpo, on Flickr

this is são paulo by joão paulo prado, on Flickr

Praça da Sé by Kyller, on Flickr

concret jungle main artery #longexposure #street #night #city #traffic #lights #motog7 by Marcelo Adaes, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá @ São Paulo - Brazil by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


Vila Olimpia São Paulo 024 by LE COSTUME, on Flickr


V. De Carvalho (arouche) by Babi Carvalho, no Flickr


Museu Paulista by Alfred Myers, no Flickr


Sala São Paulo - Estação Júlio Prestes by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, no Flickr


Estação Luz by Luiz Casimiro, on Flickr


_DSC0711-1 by clickbill_, on Flickr


São Paulo by Luiz Felipe Castro, on Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com/guiasp24h/​


----------



## lunacity

Skye Bar by Alberico Gama, no Flickr




















Av. Paulista by Alberico Gama, no Flickr










www.instagram.com/saopauloinfoco​


----------



## lunacity

www.flickr.com​


----------



## lunacity

Ponte Estaiada - Sp by sp pic, no Flickr


Vila Olimpia - Sp by sp pic, no Flickr


Vila Olimpia - SP by Alberico Gama, no Flickr











The Wiew Bar I by Alberico Gama, no Flickr




















Centro-SP by sp pic, no Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece

Estrangeiras na Paulista, São Paulo, Brasil by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Formula Una Girls around the Paddock by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr

São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr

São Paulo City started here on Jan. 25th., 1554. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Cityscape and Traffic by Alex Saberi, on Flickr

Av. São João - São Paulo - Brasil by Lourenco_BR, on Flickr

Modern São Paulo by Marcelo Taube, on Flickr

O Cruzamento by Wallace Robert, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

concret jungle main artery #longexposure #street #night #city #traffic #lights #motog7 by Marcelo Adaes, on Flickr

Agatha B. by Marcel Canfield, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

FPM227 Estação Júlio Prestes, São Paulo by Fernando Picarelli Martins, no Flickr


Miniatura da Catedral de Milão - Marmoraria J. Savoia - Cemitério da Consolação by Rodrigo Malagón, no Flickr


O jardim e suas obras de arte! by sensata57, no Flickr











Marginal Rio Pinheiros.. by Amarildo Souza, no Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo City by Ernani Knupfer, on Flickr

3735 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr

Por cima by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, on Flickr

Biblioteca Mário de Andrade - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Avenida São João by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Ciclovia-Marginal-Pinheiros by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Disco voador by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr

Sex and the City. En Sao Paulo, Brasil by César Catalán, on Flickr

Parque da Independência + Museu do Ipiranga - SP by Renan Tibiriçá, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com/guiasp24h/​


----------



## christos-greece

São Paulo City by Ernani Knupfer, on Flickr

3730 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr

Avenida Faria Lima, São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

_DSC03705542.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga - São Paulo by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Ni Campos, on Flickr

Biblioteca Mário de Andrade - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Avenida São João by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Ciclovia-Marginal-Pinheiros by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr

Casais ♥ by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Yracema by Guto Abreu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Praça do Patriarca - São Paulo by Sérgio Soares, on Flickr

Ibirapuera Park - São Paulo - Brazil by Serlunar, on Flickr

São Paulo by Vinicius Levy, on Flickr

São Paulo - Brasil by Newton Medeiros, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1597 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Final da caminhada by Rinaldo Lima, on Flickr

Untitled by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

IMG_20170409_212506_226 by Guilherme Dias, on Flickr

Eventrega - Cube Campo Belo by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, on Flickr

Luz natural lateral by Renan Luna, on Flickr

Nah Cardoso / Gabi Lopes / Manu Gavassi by Tyello, on Flickr

Untitled by selva SP, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

refletindopor [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/weeth/]Vitor Nisida, no Flickr

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodrigo_ono/2465813015/]
Museu do Ipiranga por Rodrigo Ono, no Flickr[/SIZE]









_romance no jardim by .merchan, on Flickr


DSC_1007 por Fmanta, no Flickr


Rafael e outros mestres no CCBB by Eli K Hayasaka, on Flickr


MARCELODONATELLI1234 by MARCELO DONATELLI, on Flickr


Theatro Municipal por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Hotel Esplanada por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

IMG_20170409_212506_226 by Guilherme Dias, on Flickr

Lines by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Eventrega - Cube Campo Belo by Even Construtora e Incorporadora, on Flickr

Extensão Dr. Chucri Zaidan by Rodrigo Monteiro, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

Teatro Municipal - Municipal Theater by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Reflections from Sao Paulo by Julian David Escobar, on Flickr

Another day comes to the end by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Centro Cultural São Paulo - CCSP by William Molina Fotografia, on Flickr

Inauguração da ciclovia da Paulista by rasecjulio, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

10511437_10205041602742639_2329519177555609436_o by alberico gama, on Flickr

3736 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1444 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Marginal do Rio Pinheiros SP by rasecjulio, on Flickr

CENU - Sp by sp pic, on Flickr

Parque Ibirapuera - Sp by sp pic, on Flickr

Praça Antônio Prado by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

DC071013-C3517 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Reflexos by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr

Graziela Medori "A Hora é Essa!" by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Tasting Sao Paulo & Rio 2015-2634 by Wines of Chile, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

Paróquia São Luís Gonzaga by Tanja Marzluf, no Flickr


_Vista. by Julian Marques, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Bruno Lustosa, no Flickr


São Paulo Downtown by Wilfredorrh, no Flickr


Noite Paulistana by Lucas Fernando, no Flickr


Avenida Paulista by Conrado Tramontini, no Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1444 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Vale do Anhangabaú - Arq Mariana Rolim 300317-006.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Ponte Octávio Frias de Oliveira by Égon Camargo, on Flickr

Marginal do Rio Pinheiros SP by rasecjulio, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

São Paulo (Brazil) by Arnaldo Ferreira Marques, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

V by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Galeria do Rock by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Avenida da Liberdade by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Shoelace lover by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Vogue by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Bazar POP Plus Size - Outono 2016 by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*



































































saopauloporvoce
​


----------



## christos-greece

Vila Madalena by Anastasios Georgakopoulos, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - Sao Paulo by Thiago Antonio de Figueiredo, on Flickr

Passeio e,m Sampa!! by Atelier Mônica de Godoi, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista _ Luiz Casimiro Fotografia by sp pic, on Flickr

2 by sp pic, on Flickr

Praça Antônio Prado by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Jockey Club de São Paulo by Paulo Rapoport, on Flickr

People on wheels - Pessoas sobre rodas by Valmir, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr

Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

Tasting Sao Paulo & Rio 2015-2634 by Wines of Chile, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*São Paulo*









ReginaldoG









Serjosoza









Joy Carolino









Eliton.









Davanzo









Mariane Murakami









Ariane Pelicione​


----------



## lunacity

www.instagram.com/guiasp24h/


Av. Paulista by Alberico Gama, no Flickr
​


----------



## Manolo_B2

Beautiful concrete jungle! <3


----------



## christos-greece

Avenida Paulista by Kyller, on Flickr

São Paulo, SP, Brasil. 2018 (fotografia analógica - Nikon F401S, Ilford Pan 400 @ 800). by Paulisson K. Miura, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-5 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-7 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-8 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-4 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-2 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Long Exposure 01 by Ettore Chiereguini, on Flickr

saopaulo-262 by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr

saopaulo-260 by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr

saopaulo-189 by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr

spain in nyc by Branko, on Flickr

Untitled by Alessandra Roswell Andrade, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá @ São Paulo - Brazil by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr

Peruada 2017 by Vergani Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## jfelipinga

São Paulo - JK tower


----------



## jfelipinga

São Paulo - JK Tower


----------



## christos-greece

Ponte Estaiada Noite Colorida by Capacity Media, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Long Exposure 01 by Ettore Chiereguini, on Flickr

BRZ-SAO-89 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr

BRZ-SAO-105 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

_DSC0604 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

_DSC0655 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

_DSC0563 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

_DSC0318 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

_DSC0195 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

São Paulo, SP, Brasil. 2018 (fotografia analógica - Nikon F401S, Ilford Pan 400 @ 800). by Paulisson K. Miura, on Flickr

Rooftop com Scheila Correia by Vergani Fotografia, on Flickr

View from the top of Edificio Martinelli by Ronit Bhattacharjee, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Kyller, on Flickr

Mercado da Cantareira by Kyller, on Flickr

Viaduto Santa Ifigênia by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Sao Paulo à Noite by JJLeite, on Flickr

city girl~ by Alessandra Roswell Andrade, on Flickr

Ensaio Coletivo by Amanda Tavano, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*

















​


----------



## lunacity

www.wallpaperflare.com/​


----------



## christos-greece

Museu do Ipiranga by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Dogde by rasecjulio, on Flickr

Por cima by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr

Paulista - Olhares e Sentimentos by Evandro Carlos Badin, on Flickr

Biblioteca Mário de Andrade - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

One of the eternal battles of our days... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle D, on Flickr

SAMPA by sp pic, on Flickr

O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

Lorrine Mondin by sp pic, on Flickr

Parque Burle Marx by Vi Neves, on Flickr

Centro Histórico de São Paulo by Claudio Zeiger, on Flickr

Vogue by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr

Palácio da Justiça e Catedral da Sé by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr


----------



## Phcg

*São Paulo*











EduardoOkubo











EduardoOkubo











Carlos Alkimin











DroneCyrillo











ProTradeMKT











SouDroneiro











Drone do Dia​


----------



## christos-greece

Jockey Club de São Paulo by Paulo Rapoport, on Flickr

São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr

CENU - Sp by sp pic, on Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Manhã no Ibirapuera by Serlunar, on Flickr

Dawn, Sao Paulo by Charles Brooks, on Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros by Luis Carlos De Santana, on Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Reflexos by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr

Graziela Medori "A Hora é Essa!" by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Vila Madalena by Anastasios Georgakopoulos, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

São Paulo, SP - Brasil by Junior, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

www.wallpaperflare.com/​


----------



## lunacity

www.wallpaperflare.com/​


----------



## christos-greece

2 by sp pic, on Flickr

Passeio e,m Sampa!! by Atelier Mônica de Godoi, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

Dawn, Sao Paulo by Charles Brooks, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue - Sao Paulo - Brazil by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

CID (100).jpg by Moldura Minuto, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Ana Oehler, on Flickr

PROTESTO-SP by Adar Rodrigues ®, on Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros by Luis Carlos De Santana, on Flickr

São Paulo - 463 years by Thelma Gatuzzo, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nah Cardoso / Gabi Lopes / Manu Gavassi by Tyello, on Flickr

Untitled by selva SP, on Flickr

Vu? Évident qu'ils sont encore étroitement belles (Ta bom parei o frânces hsuahsuahs) by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

20° Parada do Orgulho LGBT São Paulo - 16 by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Casais ♥ by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Gomes, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Praça do Patriarca - São Paulo by Sérgio Soares, on Flickr

Ibirapuera Park - São Paulo - Brazil by Serlunar, on Flickr

São Paulo by Vinicius Levy, on Flickr

São Paulo - Brasil by Newton Medeiros, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1597 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Final da caminhada by Rinaldo Lima, on Flickr

Untitled by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_5530 by Agliberto Lima, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1444 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Vale do Anhangabaú - Arq Mariana Rolim 300317-006.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Ponte Octávio Frias de Oliveira by Égon Camargo, on Flickr

Marginal do Rio Pinheiros SP by rasecjulio, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

São Paulo (Brazil) by Arnaldo Ferreira Marques, on Flickr

Money by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

SAM_7101 by Luiz Viana, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr

Mari Graciolli by Henrique Pimentel, on Flickr

São Paulo, SP - Brasil by Junior, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity




----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

DSC_5530 by Agliberto Lima, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1444 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Vale do Anhangabaú - Arq Mariana Rolim 300317-006.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Ponte Octávio Frias de Oliveira by Égon Camargo, on Flickr

Marginal do Rio Pinheiros SP by rasecjulio, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

São Paulo (Brazil) by Arnaldo Ferreira Marques, on Flickr

Money by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

SAM_7101 by Luiz Viana, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr

Sao Paulo 2010 by Jake Simms, on Flickr


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


Avenida paulista Brasil SP by Paulo Orphan, no Flickr


Av. Paulista by Samuel Cabral, no Flickr


Spring by Serlunar, no Flickr


Casa das Rosas 4 - São Paulo by Serlunar, no Flickr


Fim de tarde Paulista by Conrado Tramontini, no Flickr


Noite Paulistana by Lucas Fernando, no Flickr​


----------



## lunacity

*São Paulo*


































































van24horas.com.br​


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4370 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

032-100 Anos da I Grande Guerra - 090818.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

Federação das Indústrias do Estado de São Paulo, Av. Paulista. Brasil. by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Jardim Paulista by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

Biblioteca Mário de Andrade - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Reflexos by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr

Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr

São Paulo's Panorama by Michel Pereira, on Flickr

2015 Brasil-89 by Edouard Faure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Infinity Tower - SP by sp pic, on Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

Manhã no Ibirapuera by Serlunar, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

Dawn, Sao Paulo by Charles Brooks, on Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros by Luis Carlos De Santana, on Flickr

Sp Aerial - Sp by sp pic, on Flickr

Instituto Moreira Salles by Léo Ferreira, on Flickr

Graziela Medori "A Hora é Essa!" by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2019 São Paulo by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2019 São Paulo by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Sex and the City. En Sao Paulo, Brasil by César Catalán, on Flickr

Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr

Morumbi Shopping / São Paulo by Miguel Dornaes, on Flickr

Box 298 by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brazil by Bruno Marfinati, on Flickr

DC071013-C3517 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Hotel Unique by Peter Jenkel, on Flickr

IMG_8062 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Graziela Medori "A Hora é Essa!" by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Jockey Club de São Paulo by Paulo Rapoport, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr

Bethe Correia vs. Pannie Kianzad targeted for UFC 250 in Sao Paulo by Combat Meraki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Vila Mariana, São Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Lines by MFMarcelo, on Flickr

Box 298 by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr

DC071013-C3517 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

Hotel Unique by Peter Jenkel, on Flickr

IMG_8062 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Concrete by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr

São Paulo by Billy W Martins , on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - Sao Paulo by Thiago Antonio de Figueiredo, on Flickr

Passeio e,m Sampa!! by Atelier Mônica de Godoi, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr

Vu? Évident qu'ils sont encore étroitement belles (Ta bom parei o frânces hsuahsuahs) by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown São Paulo, Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Downtown São Paulo, Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Downtown São Paulo, Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Downtown São Paulo, Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Downtown São Paulo, Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Downtown São Paulo, Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

IMG_1163.jpg by André Neto, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá @ São Paulo - Brazil by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr

Jockey Club de São Paulo by Paulo Rapoport, on Flickr

Av. Paulista by Alberico Gama, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-8 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr

saopaulo-189 by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr

Untitled by Alessandra Roswell Andrade, on Flickr

O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr

Parque Burle Marx by Vi Neves, on Flickr


----------



## jfelipinga

São Paulo Corporate Tower by JK Tower


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_1106.jpg by André Neto, on Flickr

this is São Paulo by joão paulo prado, on Flickr

_DSC03705542.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

São Paulo by Vinicius Levy, on Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

DSC_1007 by Fmanta, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1444 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Tasting Sao Paulo & Rio 2015-2634 by Wines of Chile, on Flickr

Casais ♥ by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr

Avenida da Liberdade by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Bazar POP Plus Size - Outono 2016 by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Elevado Presidente João Goulart "Minhocão", São Paulo, Brasil (fotografia analógica - Nikon F401S, 50mm 1.8, Fujifilm Superia X-Tra 400). by Paulisson Miura, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brasil 12-09-2017 Imagens da nova sede da Sanofi em São Paulo. Fotos Fernando Martinho. by Capacity Media, on Flickr

Untitled by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

#341 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

#348 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

#339 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

#332 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

After the storm - São Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Ensaio Coletivo - Beleza Negra by Bruno Lima, on Flickr

Ensaio Coletivo - Beleza Negra by Bruno Lima, on Flickr

Ensaio Coletivo - Beleza Negra by Bruno Lima, on Flickr

tela by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

#299 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Long Exposure 01 by Ettore Chiereguini, on Flickr

acesso by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

The pink trumpet trees, Tijucussu Ave. bikeway (winter 27ºC/80ºF), São Caetano do Sul, SP, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Imperial Palms, the Botanical Garden of São Paulo, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

São Paulo Asian Area by Harold Brown, on Flickr

Vila Mariana, São Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Vila Mariana, São Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Vila Mariana, São Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Vila Mariana, São Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Vila Mariana, São Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Vila Mariana, São Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Terminal Rodoviario Tiete, São Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Contraste by Hamilton Furtado, on Flickr

São Paulo Downtown 2019 by M U R I L O, on Flickr

_DSC3615.jpg by Eddu Vaz, on Flickr

_DSC9727.jpg by Eddu Vaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Chapel by Ramos de Azevedo, Consolation Cemetery, São Paulo, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Sao Paulo rush hour and blue hour, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

Municipal Theatre, downtown São Paulo, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Old buildings, Roosevelt Square, downtown São Paulo, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Avanhandava Boulevard, downtown São Paulo, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Desire Fountain, Municipal Theatre, downtown São Paulo, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Solar da Marquesa de Santos, São Paulo downtown, Brasil. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Terminal Rodoviario Tiete, São Paulo Brazil by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Untitled by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

Viaduto Santa Efigênia by Bruno Nogueirão, on Flickr

Vale do Anhangabaú, São Paulo, SP, Brasil (Edifício Banespa / Altino Arantes). by Paulisson Miura, on Flickr

2015 Brasil-97 by Edouard Faure, on Flickr

[2019-03-08] 8M São Paulo_007_Romerito Pontes by Romerito Pontes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC_0863 by Cosme busManíaCo, on Flickr

Edifício Martinelli by Mariana Figueredo, on Flickr

SAM_6626 by Luiz Viana, on Flickr

SAM_6618 by Luiz Viana, on Flickr

SAM_6614 by Luiz Viana, on Flickr

SAM_6635 by Luiz Viana, on Flickr

SAM_6633 by Luiz Viana, on Flickr

SAM_4205 by Luiz Viana, on Flickr

SAM_6509 by Luiz Viana, on Flickr

São Paulo / Brazil by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr

Theatro Mvnicipal de São Paulo antes da Caminhada Noturna de 22 ago 2013 by Rinaldo Lima, on Flickr

_MG_9157A2 by Jose Eduardo F. Boaventura, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - APRIL 30, 2016: MovimentaÃ§Ã£o em dia ensolarado no Viaduto do ChÃ¡, prÃ³ximo ao Teatro Municipal, Centro, em SÃ£o Paulo (SP). by Luz Rosa, on Flickr

Sao Paulo 1 by Francisco Osorio, on Flickr

Sao Paulo 5 by Francisco Osorio, on Flickr

Sao Paulo 6 by Francisco Osorio, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Great work here!


----------



## christos-greece

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Pôr do Sol em São Paulo - Cidade que não para by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Cityscape and Traffic by Alex Saberi, on Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

São Paulo, Brasil 12-09-2017 Imagens da nova sede da Sanofi em São Paulo. Fotos Fernando Martinho. by Capacity Media, on Flickr

Untitled by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

#298 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

Ensaio Coletivo - Beleza Negra by Bruno Lima, on Flickr

Ensaio Coletivo - Beleza Negra by Bruno Lima, on Flickr

_DSC6831-Edit by Álvaro Menezes, on Flickr

#299 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

#263 by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

Octávio Frias de Oliveira Bridge at sunset by Steve McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by selva SP, on Flickr

_DSC03705542.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Avenida Faria Lima, São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

São Paulo by Vinicius Levy, on Flickr

Praça do Patriarca - São Paulo by Sérgio Soares, on Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

Minhocao, Sao Paulo by Thomas Hobbs, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - Brésil by Alain DID, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue by Leonardo Cardozo Galves, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr

O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr

Paulinha by Matheus Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

MASP Avenida Paulista Sao Paulo [iPhone 4S] by [visual media], on Flickr

032-100 Anos da I Grande Guerra - 090818.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

vale DSC_0851 by Cosme busManíaCo, on Flickr

cha DSC_0849 by Cosme busManíaCo, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

Palacete Tereza Toledo Lara - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

One of the eternal battles of our days... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr

Parque Ibirapuera by Felipe Peres, on Flickr

Parque Ibirapuera by Felipe Peres, on Flickr

São Paulo City by Ernani Knupfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Malabarismo by renne.ramos, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista, Sao Paulo, 2006 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle D, on Flickr

991 Turbo S Exclusive Series by André Luiz Duzanovski Silot, on Flickr

Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias - São Paulo by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - Sao Paulo by Thiago Antonio de Figueiredo, on Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

Rooftop com Scheila Correia by Vergani Fotografia, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Pista Giallo Modena by André Luiz Duzanovski Silot, on Flickr

VIOLENCE-WOMEN-PROTEST by Cristina Faga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_DSC03705542.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Avenida Faria Lima, São Paulo by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

Praça do Patriarca - São Paulo by Sérgio Soares, on Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Extensão Dr. Chucri Zaidan by Rodrigo Monteiro, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

A2 - 6 8888 by Tiago de Grande, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Evanil-Ni, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr

Casa das Rosas by Felipe Lange Borges, on Flickr

Untitled by Alessandra Roswell Andrade, on Flickr

São Paulo vista da janela do ônibus by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr

Lais by Matheus Rocha, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4280 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Lampião - 80 Anos de sua morte - 260718-001.NEF-011.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

São Paulo City started here on Jan. 25th., 1554. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

Reflexos by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr

Ciclovia-Marginal-Pinheiros by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr

Palacete Tereza Toledo Lara - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

One of the eternal battles of our days... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Sao Paulo rush hour and blue hour, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr

Treinamento Militar Parque do Povo-259.jpg by Robson Leandro da Silva, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Olha pra ela e resista a apertar a bochecha dela by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr

Sex and the City. En Sao Paulo, Brasil by César Catalán, on Flickr

3 by sp pic, on Flickr

DSC08244_Selo by Fabricio Macedo, on Flickr

Find Your Way by Denny Brink, on Flickr

bandeira DSC_0860 by Cosme busManíaCo, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle D, on Flickr

Ibirapuera #28 by Joao Carlos Damasceno, on Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, on Flickr

Build by Leandro Gemelgo, on Flickr

Ambiental Transportes 4 1590 - Caio Millennium BRT Scania K270 Eletra by Wesley Araujo Fermino de Jesus, on Flickr

Sesc Avenida Paulista by Imagens Portal SESCSP, on Flickr

Sometimes I just love this city... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

Manhã no Ibirapuera by Serlunar, on Flickr

Caminhada no parque by Renan Luna, on Flickr

Parque do Povo by Raphael Crescente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Municipal Theatre, downtown São Paulo, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

São Paulo at night by Gabriel Miyahara, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista, Sao Paulo, 2006 by Roberto Rocco, on Flickr

DC071013-C3517 by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr

museu do ipiranga by Sergio Giusti, on Flickr

Box 298 by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - Sao Paulo by Thiago Antonio de Figueiredo, on Flickr

Farol Santander - Edifício Martinelli by Alberico Gama, on Flickr

Rooftop com Scheila Correia by Vergani Fotografia, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

2019-03-31_08-15-18 by peterskim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Avenida Paulista by Kyller, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-5 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-7 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-8 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-4 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - STREET PHOTOS-2 by Mike Mulliniks, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Long Exposure 01 by Ettore Chiereguini, on Flickr

saopaulo-262 by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr

saopaulo-260 by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr

saopaulo-189 by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr

O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr

spain in nyc by Branko, on Flickr

Viaduto do Chá @ São Paulo - Brazil by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr

Peruada 2017 by Vergani Fotografia, on Flickr

city girl~ by Alessandra Roswell Andrade, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Pôr do Sol em São Paulo - Cidade que não para by Fernando Gazioli, on Flickr

Centro by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by Night. by Samuel Gauthier, on Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Cityscape by Alex Saberi, on Flickr

Prédios de São Paulo by Rafael Vianna Croffi, on Flickr

[2006] Sao Paulo Skyline by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

reunião ordinária by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr

_DSC0453 by Kris Rupp, on Flickr

Streets of Sao Paulo by Fabio Barbato, on Flickr

Sao Paulo, Brazil by Rafcha, on Flickr

Sao Paulo 6 by Francisco Osorio, on Flickr

DE Society 12: Berlin street by Francisco Osorio, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Street at night by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN

Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara


----------



## FAAN

Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara


----------



## FAAN

Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara









Marcelo Sonohara


----------



## christos-greece

Ciclovia-Marginal-Pinheiros by RenatoLeodario, on Flickr

Por cima by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr

Outer Space by Max Moura Wolosker, on Flickr

Ibirapuera #28 by Joao Carlos Damasceno, on Flickr

av. Faria Lima by Mariana Moraes, on Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

São Paulo - Ibirapuera by Elisabeth Murray, on Flickr

Teatro Municipal de São Paulo by Amauri Nehn - Fotografo, on Flickr

Teatro Municipal by F J Jarabeck, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - Brésil by Alain DID, on Flickr

Sao Paulo, Brazil by Stephanie Sykora, on Flickr

Paulinha by Matheus Rocha, on Flickr

Lais by Matheus Rocha, on Flickr

concreto orgânico by Renan Luna, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Kyller, on Flickr

São Paulo, SP - Brasil by Junior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

IMG_4370 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

032-100 Anos da I Grande Guerra - 090818.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

Federação das Indústrias do Estado de São Paulo, Av. Paulista. Brasil. by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Jardim Paulista by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

Biblioteca Mário de Andrade - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Reflexos by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr

Infinity Tower - SP by sp pic, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

São Paulo's Panorama by Michel Pereira, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2019 São Paulo by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Graziela Medori &quot;A Hora é Essa!&quot; by Victor Herege, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

032-100 Anos da I Grande Guerra - 090818.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Lampião - 80 Anos de sua morte - 260718-001.NEF-011.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

_MG_2365-1 by Adriano Lima, on Flickr

Sampa by Studio HK, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Brazil Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

DSC01868 by jebucco, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Skyline by Thomas Hobbs, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Avenida Faria Lima(SP) by Evanil-Ni, on Flickr

One of the eternal battles of our days... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

Vogue by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Ultimo Ensaio do ano jogando o agbê pro céu by Victor Herege, on Flickr

MASP by Gustavo Racy, on Flickr

Salomon Oscar Freire (San Pablo) by Estudio Sespede, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Estrangeiras na Paulista, São Paulo, Brasil by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Formula Una Girls around the Paddock by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr

Sex and the City. En Sao Paulo, Brasil by César Catalán, on Flickr

São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr

FPM227 Estação Júlio Prestes, São Paulo by Fernando Picarelli Martins, on Flickr

Marginal Rio Pinheiros.. by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr

_DSC03705542.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

São Paulo City started here on Jan. 25th., 1554. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Cityscape and Traffic by Alex Saberi, on Flickr

Modern São Paulo by Marcelo Taube, on Flickr

O Cruzamento by Wallace Robert, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

concret jungle main artery #longexposure #street #night #city #traffic #lights #motog7 by Marcelo Adaes, on Flickr

Sao Paulo City Traffic Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Happy birthday São Paulo City.... by Ana Jerlich, on Flickr

Agatha B. by Marcel Canfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

2019.09.29-Sao Paulo113,Ibirapuera_Park by Andrey, on Flickr

Municipal Theatre, downtown São Paulo, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Minhocao, Sao Paulo by Thomas Hobbs, on Flickr

Sao Paulo - Brésil by Alain DID, on Flickr

Faria Lima Street - Sao Paulo by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr

Sao Paulo-20 by Tijs Wonders, on Flickr

Sao Paulo downtown by Rinaldo Lima, on Flickr

Sao Paulo centro by Scott, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Street Scenes by Verd, on Flickr

Sao Paulo, Brazil by Nicky, on Flickr

Sao Paulo, Brazil by Stephanie Sykora, on Flickr

Greve dos Professores no Estado de São Paulo by Thadeu Nogueira, on Flickr

Untitled by Bruno Lima, on Flickr

Ciclovia da Av Paulista, Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr

Sao Paulo 2015 by Luis Reyes, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista by Kyller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Museu do Ipiranga by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Parque Ibirapuera - Sp by sp pic, on Flickr

10572196_10205041559821566_523689169283919399_o by alberico gama, on Flickr

São Paulo by Billy W Martins, on Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros by Luis Carlos De Santana, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Brazil Light Trails by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr

Sao Paulo 170 by Juan Abuid / Fotógrafo, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by Alex Braga, on Flickr

Graziela Medori &quot;A Hora é Essa!&quot; by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Jockey Club de São Paulo by Paulo Rapoport, on Flickr

Tasting Sao Paulo &amp; Rio 2015-2634 by Wines of Chile, on Flickr

I don&#x27;t know... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

High Buildings by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

São Paulo, SP - Brasil by Junior, on Flickr

Untitled by Gustavo Minas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Nah Cardoso / Gabi Lopes / Manu Gavassi by Tyello, on Flickr

Com a @taniapessoabarros , Marco Antônio e a galera do @usksaopaulo no Minhocão #usksãopaulo #usk #uskers #urbansketch #urbansketchers #fabianovianna #minhocão #sãopaulo by Fabiano Vianna, on Flickr

Vu? Évident qu'ils sont encore étroitement belles (Ta bom parei o frânces hsuahsuahs) by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Casais ♥ by Cesar Augusto Cortêz, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias - São Paulo by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

a piece of Sao Paulo by André Yabiku, on Flickr

Hotel Unique by Peter Jenkel, on Flickr

Edifício Martinelli I by Alberico Gama, on Flickr

concret jungle main artery #longexposure #street #night #city #traffic #lights #motog7 by Marcelo Adaes, on Flickr

Concrete by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr

Passeio e,m Sampa!! by Mônica Iori de Godoi, on Flickr

Avenida Paulista _ Luiz Casimiro Fotografia by sp pic, on Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Untitled by Clay Hensley, on Flickr

Infinity Tower - SP by sp pic, on Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

Manhã no Ibirapuera by Serlunar, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

Dawn, Sao Paulo by Charles Brooks, on Flickr

Marginal Pinheiros by Luis Carlos De Santana, on Flickr

Sp Aerial - Sp by sp pic, on Flickr

saopaulo-189 by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr

Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr

Graziela Medori "A Hora é Essa!" by Victor Herege, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2019 São Paulo by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2019 São Paulo by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paulinha by Matheus Rocha, on Flickr

Pelos Caminhos de Sampa - (34) by Rev. Roberto Mauro, on Flickr

São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr

Gazeta Building, Paulista Avenue, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Outer Space by Max Moura Wolosker, on Flickr

2017-01-11 Escultura Home Refil - Morumbi (2) by Giiovanna Barci, on Flickr

Paint splatters on building, Paulista Avenue, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Avenida 9 de julho, São Paulo by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Beleza Indócil by Luciano Marra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Zombie Walk 2019 São Paulo by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

Zombie Walk 2019 São Paulo by Onildo Lima Photography, on Flickr

O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr

IMG_4370 by Grzegorz Dymon, on Flickr

Downtown Sao Paulo at night. by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr

032-100 Anos da I Grande Guerra - 090818.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Berrini by Alfred Myers, on Flickr

Federação das Indústrias do Estado de São Paulo, Av. Paulista. Brasil. by Victor Reche, on Flickr

Jardim Paulista by Carlos Mejía Greene, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

Biblioteca Mário de Andrade - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

Reflexos by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr

Minhocao, Sao Paulo by Thomas Hobbs, on Flickr

São Paulo's Panorama by Michel Pereira, on Flickr

Sao Paulo, Brazil by Stephanie Sykora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo by Alex Braga, on Flickr

Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias - São Paulo by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle D, on Flickr

São Paulo at night by Kyller, on Flickr

Farol Santander II by Alberico Gama, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by Alex Braga, on Flickr

Por Aí-Marginal Pinheiros-SP. by Nario Barbosa, on Flickr

Box 298 by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr

Morumbi Shopping / São Paulo by Miguel Dornaes, on Flickr

P1320336 by sergiomazzi, on Flickr

3 by sp pic, on Flickr

Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Red Girl by Guima ., on Flickr

Sao Paulo by fgarceseduardo, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1444 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Vale do Anhangabaú - Arq Mariana Rolim 300317-006.jpg by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

Ponte Octávio Frias de Oliveira by Égon Camargo, on Flickr

Marginal do Rio Pinheiros SP by rasecjulio, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Régis Pascaud, on Flickr

São Paulo (Brazil) by Arnaldo Ferreira Marques, on Flickr

Mari Graciolli by Henrique Pimentel, on Flickr

concreto orgânico by Renan Luna, on Flickr

Paulista Avenue (Sao Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr

IMG_S-10968 by Max Hendel, on Flickr

Vogue by Victor Herege, on Flickr

05 Bancas de Jornal by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo by Alex Braga, on Flickr

Ponte Estaiada Octávio Frias - São Paulo by Amarildo Souza, on Flickr

Buildings in the sky by Gabrielle D, on Flickr

São Paulo at night by Kyller, on Flickr

Farol Santander II by Alberico Gama, on Flickr

Sao Paulo by Alex Braga, on Flickr

Por Aí-Marginal Pinheiros-SP. by Nario Barbosa, on Flickr

Box 298 by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, on Flickr

Morumbi Shopping / São Paulo by Miguel Dornaes, on Flickr

Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr

Emelyn by Renato Gizzi, on Flickr

Camila by Helber Moura®, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Paulinha by Matheus Rocha, on Flickr

Pelos Caminhos de Sampa - (34) by Rev. Roberto Mauro, on Flickr

São Paulo by Henrique Alex, on Flickr

Gazeta Building, Paulista Avenue, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Outer Space by Max Moura Wolosker, on Flickr

2017-01-11 Escultura Home Refil - Morumbi (2) by Giiovanna Barci, on Flickr

Paint splatters on building, Paulista Avenue, São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

MASP - Museum of Art São Paulo by Matt Kieffer, on Flickr

Avenida 9 de julho, São Paulo by Luciano Marra, on Flickr

Beleza Indócil by Luciano Marra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sao Paulo rush hour and blue hour, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr

São Paulo at night by Gabriel Miyahara, on Flickr

SP by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr

IMG_1106.jpg by André Neto, on Flickr

this is São Paulo by joão paulo prado, on Flickr

_DSC03705542.JPG by Eli Kazuyuki Hayasaka, on Flickr

São Paulo by Vinicius Levy, on Flickr

Berrini - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr

DSC_1007 by Fmanta, on Flickr

Museu do Ipiranga, Parque da Independencia, São Paulo, SP_1444 by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr

Sao Paulo Street at night by Wilfredorrh, on Flickr

Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Tasting Sao Paulo & Rio 2015-2634 by Wines of Chile, on Flickr

Casais ♥ by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr

Avenida da Liberdade by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr

Thais Seixas by Jenniré Narváez, on Flickr

- by Aleff Nimia, on Flickr


----------

